# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  DrK Crimson Throne IC

## DrK

Curse of the Crimson Throne
~~Edge of Anarchy~~




For over three hundred years, Korvosa has stood as the greatest of cities in Varisia. Originally a Chelaxian colony settlement, the city lacks the grand history enjoyed by many of the nations of the Inner Sea region, but nonetheless has its own share of culture, prosperity, and influence that are cause for pride among its citizenry. Yet Korvosa remains a city of striking contrasts: honor and ill-repute, altruism and immorality, and wealth and poverty can all be found side by side in abundance. It is another day in the busy city, much the same as any other. Though for some certain people, things are about to get quite weird...

The city has been tense of late, the rise in crime in Old Korvosa, strange rumours from the Midland docks and the recent tales around the bars that King Epdred's declining health is no accident! Though there as many theories on that topic as there are jig sharks in the bay. Other people say a darkness is coming and that even the intimidating Order of the Nail are considering leaving the city. Even so, for the likes of you, mostly down and outs with not that many crowns to rub together you have had more pressing matters, a revenge to be had on one Gaedren Lamm



You never saw who slipped this harrow card onto your person. Whoever had done it was beyond slick. Maybe you found it when you opened up your purse nestled in among your small pile of gold which was all still accounted for, maybe you found it when you took off your boot after a long night's work slipped into your sock. However you found it and you you felt the need to go. Not only did you want to gain the information to strike out at Lamm. maybe you were angry that somebody was able to bypass your usually well honed defense against pickpockets, maybe that was what intrigued you. No matter your feeling on the summons you found yourself going deep into Old Korvasa to 3 Lancet street. 

Upon entering you find the cozy chamber within this small home is filled with a fragrant haze of flowers and strong spice. The haze comes from several sticks of incense smouldering in wall-mounted burners that look like butterfly-winged elves. The smoke itself seems to soften edges and gives the room a dream-like feel. The walls are draped with brocaded tapestries, one showing a black-skulled beast juggling mens hearts, another showing a pair of angels dancing atop a snow-blasted mountain. A third tapestry on the far wall depicts a tall hooded figure shrouded in mist, a flaming sword held in a skeletal  hand. Several brightly-colored rugs cover the floor, but the rooms only furnishings are a wooden table covered by a bright red throwcloth and several elegant tall-backed chairs. A basket covered by blue cloth sits under the table. 

The first to arrive at Zellaras home finds a simple note on the table, weighed down with a stone paperweight but soon a series strangers enter and and all of you sit there, each cradling the well made Harrow card that each mysteriously received. 

*Spoiler*
Show

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi was the first to arrive it seemed. Lamm had been a plague upon the city for too long, and he needed to be stopped before he hurt more people. While it had been several years since he and Lamm had last interacted, the fact that Lamm had still not been brought to justice infuriated him. Perhaps the Harrow card finding him was a sign from his goddess that it was time to redeem him by the sword, or perhaps it was someone who knew his connection to Lamm. Either way, if they were able to get the crime lord off the streets without introducing something worse, Sandrezi would be happy.

Once entering the room he rose an eyebrow curiously, he hadn't known what to expect but his first guess wouldn't have been that. He returned his attention over to the braziers, perhaps a worshiper of Desna? Sarenrae and Desna were on intimate terms, so hopefully it would be easy to work with one of her followers out here. Any more conjecture wouldn't be of any good while they waited though, so he made his way to one of the chairs and looked over the tapestries. They were interesting to look at, and well made. Sandrezi couldn't help but wonder if they meant anything special while he read the note. He had no idea how many people to expect, but he set out some food and drink from the bread under the table.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Going to roll for Sandrezi to see if he can recognize anything in the Tapestries? Either History or Theology? Both TN 46 (1d100)[*4*]

----------


## rax

"Ahem!" Cassian clears his throat to announce his presence. "Are you the owner of this establishment?" he asks the half elf pottering about the room.

----------


## Haval

Andrei is interested enough in the note to go to the house but is not the sort of person to just show up somewhere because some mysterious benefactor wanted him to be there. He doesn't think he has much in the way of enemies besides Lamm himself although, for all Andrei knows, Lamm doesn't even know who he was. Anyone who really meant him harm would likely be a lot more direct about it. After the Half Elf and the warrior go inside he will loiter outside the building to see if he notices anyone paying a little too much attention to it.

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception to be suspicious outside. There may be nothing interesting to notice.
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*32*]

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi perks up as Cassian speaks, turning from his inspection of the tapestries to the man. "Ah, no, I just got here a few minutes ago myself. . . . Did you receive a Harrow card as well?"

----------


## DrK

Sandrezi starts to look around, intrigued he investigates the tapestries and soon realises that the three ornate and well woven wall coverings are probably related to the harrow cards that this woman professed to love so much. Glancing at the artwork on your own card, a graceful winged serpent you suspect that they were swen by the same women who drew the card and lured you here. 

As you chat nervously amongst yourself the curtain at the back of the room swings open revealing a small door beyond and a middle aged women swoops into the room. The woman in question is an attractive middle aged Varisian with long dark hair and a thin face with the grime and creases from a life in the slums of Korvosa on her person. In her hands a well used deck of harrow cards flicker and jump from hand to hand between her fingers with clearly well practiced ease. 


*Spoiler: Magical sense*
Show


If anyone is trained in magic sense they can make a roll to sense any oddities



Gesturing curtly to the table she sits gingerly one one of the chairs and waits for you all to sit with her. _"Thank you for coming, my friends, and for putting up with my unconventional methods of contacting you. I have a reason to remain hidden. A good one, and one that I may share with you. A viscious man,   true scum of alleys, seeks to harm me. And, I think has done harm to you as well. He is know as Gaedran Lamn.  A man whose cruelty and capacity to destroy the lives of those he touches are matched only by his capacity to avoid justice."

Glancinga round she tuts her tongue nervously. "Hmm, I see not all of you are here yet. But, our time may be brief so I shall begin anyway. I can trust you to relate the tale of woe to those others who will be here shortly."

She gestures at the table and bids you to sit, pouring drinks and offering somewhat stale and sub par food to you all before she begins.

"You see, a year ago, his thieves stole my harrow deck. Its important to me, an heirloom passed down through a dozen generations of Esmeranda Harrow readers. My son, Eran, tracked them down and managed to return my deck but his thieves, his killers tracked us down and they murdered my boy. Then my daughter Sielda and my man Gregor. All of them killed in an afternoon for daring to take back my deck."_ 

She pauses, clearly upset and sad and still emotional over the death of her family. _"I sought the help of the guard. I bribed, I stole to pay more bribes I spoke to the Guard until they threw me into the cells for causing trouble and no-one did anything to help. Recently I was rewarded, a reading helped me and guided me to where the devil Gaedran dwells. He and his gang of pickpockets are in a disused fishery at Westpier 17. He takes children from the streets and trains them as thieves."


I need your help. You have all suffered at his hands. I cannot hope to face him on my own and you've all got reason to hate him, and the Guard won't help me. Even if they helped Lamn has connections in the Guard and they'd tip him off before I could do anything. I want you to help me hurt him. I can spin a harrowing to help guide you. But there it is, I need help. Would you help me?"_

----------


## rax

Cassian gazes intently at Sandrezi, trying to get the measure of the man. "I did, yes," he replies after a moment. He seems about to continue when the Varisian woman walks in.

He takes a seat after the woman and listens to her story, his expression carefully neutral. When she's finished he speaks. "A sad story, mistress Esmeranda, but you'll forgive me if I don't leap into action at once. Let us say for the sake of argument that you are correct, and that all of us have reason to...ah..._take issue_ with Gaedren Lamm. We are a diverse bunch and I for one do not know any of these people. How is it that you know of our personal affairs?"

----------


## Haval

Andrei will get over his hesitation and come in as they were talking. He would like an answer to the warrior's question himself. Still, that the woman had issues with Lamm was an answer of sorts. 

'What do you have in mind mistress? I won't say no, but I imagine going after Lamm directly would be difficult.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Magical Sense vs. WP 51
(1d100)[*52*]

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina had arrived late. It was too hard to trust things at face value. While she had attempted to be low-key about her entrance, the fact that several people were in the room was off-putting. She had assumed the note was just for her. It made her bristle slightly. Despite commanding respect, the Hellknights had plenty of enemies that would prefer to take out their apprentices and followers instead of dealing with them directly. She eyed the group warily to see if they would all move against her.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show

Perception TN 49 (1d100)[*82*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred, being properly paranoid and with no great desire to end up in Gaedren Lamn's clutches after she successfully evaded him the first time proceeds immediately to the street in question upon finding the card - albeit by an extremely circuitous route to frustrate anyone following her.

Once there she casually cases the area, looking for alternate ways in and out, the location of any nearby guardposts and then settles down outside a nearby tavern to peoplewatch and exchange gossip with the local inhabitants whilst keeping an eye on those going in and out.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show



(1d100)[*3*] Gossip 54

(1d100)[*88*] Perception 41

----------


## wilphe

Winfred makes no attempt to hide from Andrei checking the place out before entering and soon makes her way in.

She stands in the doorway taking in the scene before letting the door slowly shut behind her - then looks for a spot by the wall and close to a doorway, preferring to remain standing.

Well met then Milday Esmeranda. What pray do you anticipate us doing? "hurt" could mean anything from "mildly inconvenience his operations" to "slit his throat, burn the place down and piss on the ashes"

She smiles thinly

And if it is the latter what makes you think we can succeed when professional rivals and meddling dogooders have not?

----------


## DrK

Zellara looks up as first Evalina and then Winifred enters. SHe smiles and greets them both warmly. _"Thank you for coming. I know much of all you. As for how..."_ she grins and begins to shuffle her well worn Harrow cards on the table. _"The cards speak of many things to me. And..."_ she looks at Andrei hard, _"I would have you slit his throat and wrench out hos black heart for what he has done to me and to many others."_ As Winifred sits taking tea she nods, _"A fair question, but Lamm buys off many rivals or avoids the others. He lays so low many of the other gangs and the Cerulean guild_ (the thieve's guild) _may not even know his current hideaway on the shore front. But most of all you all have personal reasons to hate him and see him ended."_

She pauses dealing out the traditional 9 cards in their 3 by 3 card. _"I would see your futures if you would like? But as for what I can offer, the answer is nothing, I own little, I have no valuables. I merely hope that your own reasons for vengeance and what aid I can offer is enough."_ She gestures at the cards. _"Shall I continue?"_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred makes a gesture of consent, Please continue

She then takes a seat Do you know anything of this warehouse other than the location? He's a slaver, does he have any captives right now? Any guards? What kind of opposition?

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi nods his head as he settles into his own seat, nodding his head as he listened to the woman speak. It was a familiar story that one could hear in the temple. Plenty of people went to Sarenrae's clergy for guidance on what to do after encountering someone like Lamm. Unfortunately they didn't have power here to do what the guard could or would not do openly. 

"He's hurt far too many people to be left on the streets. The fact that he continues to operate is an affront to everything that we should be standing for. Lamm needs to die." At the mention of a fortune reading Sandrezi quirked an eyebrow, it had been some time since he had gotten a proper reading. It was bad luck in his family to use a Harrow deck on yourself, so the deck he had on him had laid unused for quite some time now. "I would be happy to have a reading, thank you. . . and yes, for me seeing that Lamm is off the streets shall be more than enough."

----------


## DrK

Zellara looks at Winifred with a wan smile, _"He had some thugs with him when he took my family, and worse is the rumour of a lizard of some kind that he feeds those who have debts to him. He is a vile creature."_ Shuffling the cards she glances back at the ones that had brought you here, examing each one and commenting before shuffling them into the deck and then relaying the field. 

For Sandrezi the unicorn, _"triumph will follow you for what you seek"_






For the young apprenctie of the Acadamae _"The vision, whether that arcane knowledge can bring power or insanity only your strength of mind can tell"_





The tough looking Cassian receives the doughty Teamster. _"External pressure drives you, something sad and low seeking a saviour"_





Winfred receives the winged archon card, the trumpet, _"A declaration of power, a force within you will rise to prominence"_




Finally as she looks to Evelina and looks at the card with the stone castle on it. _"The Keep. A unshakable foundation. An impervious front to the threat to come."_





The old woman grins at you all. _"I warn you, the cards never lie and I don not control. I only interpret. I am merely a conduit for the Gods to say what has gone before, what is happening now and what will happen after. Are you ready?"_ As she shuffles the 9 cards out slowly you can all smell a strange smell, your hairs standing on end slightly as a strange feeling sweeps are across the room. The 9 cards are dealt in the familiar 3 by 3 grid, three for the past, three for the present and 3 for the future. With a look of intense concentration Zellara begins, the first 3 cards on the left row flipping over to reveal an armoured crow, the second one below that a shimmering unicorn and the third an armoured woman in gleaming golden armour. "_Hmm_" she muses, her hands trembling _"The crows sets the deck. The keys are in the high suit. The taking of loved ones and items. My cards, your sister, others you have lost perhaps? But it lies misaligned, so it can be stopped. The unicorn is a what you seek, something you value. The paladin lies in shadow, bravery and standing fast may not be wise."_ She looks around, _"Two misaligned an ominous picture."_She flips over the three cards for the present - the first a man under a glowing _big sky_, the second a dwarf hammering at the _forge_ and the third and upside down a _winged serpent_ with a  rainbow body and a long tail. _"Interesting. I can see that in the now there is a chance to free something or someone from bondage and that strength comes through diversity_, the second sentence with a tap on the forge and look around the table,_ "But the winged serpent is upside down and failing to seize the moment may be critical."_ Looking at the third row she flips the last cards over - a thorn bush filled with skeletons in the _tangled briar,_a pair of _twins_, and a _publican_, but misaligned and upside down, his beer pouring on the ground. Zellar hisses staring at the top and bottom cards -_ "Something bad is coming. The tangled briar brings forth ancient evils, a duality of purpose clouds the issue and the publican cannot offer refuge. No-where is safe."_ She sags back, exhausted by the harrowing. 

*Spoiler: Numerical effects*
Show


Harrow points - same as fortune points but are spent per chapter. Essentially bonus fortune points per chapter in this case +2!!
But your cards effect something this chapter as well (I'll let you know when) 




She looks weary, but waves off the offer of food and drink. _"The telling was clear. Disaster will follow if an opportunity is missed. You must go quickly and go now to Lamn's hideout. The fishery awaits you, the bastard Lamn hiding amidst the scales of the Devilfish."_

----------


## Haval

> she looks at Andrei hard, _"I would have you slit his throat and wrench out hos black heart for what he has done to me and to many others."_


'Well he certainly deserves worse.' The woman's anger tended to make Andrei trust her more. It was hard to see her having some hidden agenda. 'Ideally I'd like to get a confession out of him, but if that should not be possible then Lamm should suffer whatever fate is coming to him.'

Andrei is content to watch the reading in silence. He didn't know how useful a reading would be. The cards were accurate enough to have helped her find all of them, but the trick was knowing how a reading should be interpreted. 'That last part seems straightforward enough.'

----------


## rax

Cassian rises from his seat and looks around at Zellara and the others. "Forgive me mistress Esmeranda, but I am not one to place much faith in palm readers and soothsayers. Perhaps these things you speak of will come to pass, perhaps not - time will tell. However, I do wish to see Lamm pay for his crimes and so I will undertake this quest for your sake and my own." 

"Unfortunately, I do not know the area mistress Esmeranda refers to very well - I seldom have business near the docks. Is anyone here among you acquainted with the fishery in question?"

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Esmeranda Very well, but as a backup plan consider tipping off his rivals. I don't like to be rescued especially by the sort of the people who would be doing the rescuing but it's better than not being rescued. If we succeed how are we to let you know?

_Is anyone here among you acquainted with the fishery in question?"_

I know of it; but not very well. I wouldn't say I am intimately acquainted with the area

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If you want me to roll I will but I said yes because she seems the PC most likely to know

----------


## Haval

'Don't dismiss soothsayers when they work' Andrei says to Cassian 'But I agree that it's too early to tell here, which is why I'm inclined to go to the docks to check.'

On the docks, 'Someone will know something, even if they don't realise that they know it. We can always ask around first.'

*Spoiler*
Show


Common Lore (Korvosa) on Devilfish
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*33*]

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi tilted his head at his harrow reading, letting out a soft chuckle. "Well with a Harrow reading like that I can only hope that Desna and Sarenre have blessed this meeting." As the Harrowing continued his brows furrowed as he nodded his head. Well the cards were clear at the very least, and if she said they had to go now he would believe her. Seeing how exhausted she was he tried to offer her a drink, frowning as it was turned down. "Don't strain yourself overmuch for this, would be no good if you ended up collapsing, drink."

At the mention of bravery and standing strong may not being the best choice, he turned his attention to the rest of the group. "I am an initiate of Sarenrae, as one could surmise. I haven't had to skulk around the city since I was much younger, so I'll leave what I should be doing to sneak through this to our experts here if there are any."

----------


## wilphe

We appear to have two warriors and two spellcasters so I guess that defaults to me

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina was taken aback by the suddenness of such profound statements. While the doctrine of the Nail frowned heavily on fortunes and other folklore, she was a born Varisian. Even if she didn't hold stock in the cards, they had power to be respected.

Winifred's statement regarding everyone's occupation caused her to check herself first. _How could this person know who could do what so matter-of-fact-ly?_ It was obvious by her own appearance, at the very least. Looking at the rest, Evelina called on her training hoping to detect any anomalies in these 'spellcasters' before entwining herself into this plot.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show

Perception TN 45 (1d100)[*14*]

----------


## Janwin

Arriving late with the sweat of a hard day's work still on his brow and the apron of a smith wrapped around his body, a short, stocky dwarf enters the home at the address he was provided.

Seeing all the others already present, he pauses.  "Me apologies.  'Ad an order t' complete, an' it seems y' started without me."

----------


## rax

"Started and almost finished. I am Cassian of House Escalante, squire to Sir Davos. No mere _warrior_," Cassian explains with a meaningful look at Winifred. "And who might you be?" he asks the dwarf.

*Edit:* Also, as you can see saddle brown is taken.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Haval

> We appear to have two warriors and two spellcasters so I guess that defaults to me


'I wouldn't go that far, but unless any of you are hiding magical abilities really well I suppose I will have to do for the moment.' Andrei will introduce himself.

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*29*]  Academic Knowledge: Heraldry/Genealogy v 41

----------


## wilphe

> "Started and almost finished. I am Cassian of House Escalante, squire to Sir Davos. No mere _warrior_," Cassian explains with a meaningful look at Winifred.


Winifred pauses for a second or two

Escalante. Or, a lion rampant gules. Border azure; four _flueurs de lis_ Or.

Winifred she curtsies, extremely well Possession is 9/10ths of the law and as I possess little more than what you see before you and no doubt a pile of washing up waiting for me I make no claim to anything else. When that changes I shall let you know

*Spoiler*
Show

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escalante_(apellido)

If that's not what you had in mind for your arms sorry; she knows whatever your arms are

----------


## DrK

To Evilina's trained eyes the spellcasters appear normal as you all squint at each other looking warily. As for the docks, you know that old fishery lies on the midland docks some half mile "up river" from where you are now in a rougher part of docks where beggars and down on their luck fishermen try and flog 3 day old fish or other such things.  Winifred and Cassian are both aware of Lamn's schemes, setting himself in abandoned buildings where by city by law the city doesn't take ownership for 2 years. His current racket is making "dock dumpling" - a mash of 3 day old or mouldy fish common amongst the down on their luck or selling fish guts for fertiliser to the local farms. As many of you know his "little lambs" are virtual slaves here, waifs and orphans that work the shop and also pick pockets in the streets. As Andrei considers Zellara's words the reference to devilfish may be just the local shark like creature that is associated with nasty luck and a nasty temper. 

As Zellara bids you good day and you trail out her shop you mingle with the masses at on the busy streets of the Midlands dockfront. the packed streets, tiny paths and rooftop walkways giving the cramped area with many houses atop each other or on stilts the lovely name of "the shingles".





The streets are packed, the stench of human waste, wood smoke and fish almost overpowering as the noise of fishing, shops and the mass of humanity surrounds you. Down here the chatter and gossip from the locals is all negative, complaints about the sickness of the King and the spendthrift Queen who rob the populace through higher taxes and spent their money happily. Evilina gets a few suspicious looks as some recognise her as an aspirant of the Nail and give her a wide berth, others jostling past unaware.

The docks grow even less pleseant as you head north. Rotting hulks decorate the piers either as homes for seals and other fish or homes for the desperate and the poor and so after a half mile of growing poverty you can see the Old Fisher on pier 17 that Zellera spoke of. The reek of brine and the stink of week dead fish fill the air in the street. You can see the building a stout warehouse like building precariously on stilts for half of it jutting over the water. A set of double doors wide open on the front with a hulking looking half orc with an eye patch leaning against the remains of a rusted sign watching comings and going as fisher folk with half full nets head in and small bedraggled children head out. Around the side of the building a rickety 15ft wide loading dock abuts the side of the building and a few dirty carts with barrels that reek of side stand idle. Stout looking wooden doors on the side of the building are sealed shut and a longer pier just further out over the water before crumbling near the wreckage of what looks like a partially sunk boat.  




_OOC

The streets are busy and lots of alleys so easy to get wthin 20-30 yards and totally lost in the crowds
I'll trust you not metagame having seen some of the interior map (hard to find a good pic online) 
_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks about her, After sundown and still this many people on the streets? Still it should thin out soon.

She takes a look at the neighbouring buildings, their roofs and how high the fishery is

Out of curiosity who here is someone Lamn would not recognise on sight? Apart from probably me?

----------


## Haval

Andrei makes a point of keeping his distance from Evilina. If he dressed more like a member of the Academae he might attract similar attention but he considered it preferable to be ignored whenever possible.

'If he's not in there it's the sort of place that I'd expect a crime boss to hang out in.' To Winifred, 'Do you want to talk your way in? The lady did say we should hurry but I don't know how seriously to take that. For the record I feel like he has no reason to know who I am. I was merely in the wrong place at the wrong time.'

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi scratched his cheek at the question. "I don't believe that he would recognize me. It was several years now since I escaped service with him. Do we want the streets empty, or full of people? I could try a little impromptu sermon near by if we need people in the area to remain." 

As he talked he looked over the building. A different dock and a different scheme but it was still the same perpetrator. "He would never have this place without a way out either, maybe something closer to the water?"

----------


## rax

*At Zellara's*
Cassian raises a single eyebrow at Winifred's recitation and then gives her a nod of recognition. "Very good, yes. Except the border is _vert_, not _azure_. Grandfather had it changed when we came to Korvosa." 

*Spoiler: @wilphe*
Show

I had no particular coat of arms in mind, but the one you linked to seems suitably Taldorian, so we can certainly go with that.

*At the Old Fishery*
"I have never met Gaedren Lamm, but it is possible he would recognize me due to a certain family resemblance. I think it matters little though. We are here to bring him to justice at the point of our swords, not to negotiate with him. As for his henchmen, if they stand in our way, they shall share his fate unless they choose to surrender. My only concern is that the children, his 'lambs', should come to no harm," Cassian opines.

----------


## wilphe

Quite. But we don't want to botch this and have him escape whilst dealing with his underlings. Also the quieter we do this the less likely we are to draw any attention from the guard or anybody else. So:

Look for and if possible neutralise any escape route

Get some idea of what is inside 

See if we can get to him without hacking through his henchmen - or at least as few a possible


Ideally we get in, kill him and get out without anyone being the wiser. We almost certainly aren't going to get to do that but that's the ideal.

----------


## Haval

To Sandrezi, 'Do we want witnesses? I'd say it's even odds if there's anyone in the watch who might care about this but I wouldn't put it past Lamm to have friends he could call on.' Perhaps that was only a problem if they didn't catch Lamm here.

The notion that there might be a backdoor had occurred to Andrei as well, 'To get out perhaps he'd only need to be willing to go swimming, or is there a way into the sewers nearby?'

'If we want to try talking our way in perhaps we say we have business with Lamm and see if that gets us through the front door. Otherwise some more information about whatever goes on inside there might be useful. Perhaps we can see if one of the children is willing to talk to us.'

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina listened to each hatching plots as she watched the front doors. *"It's simple, he needs to die, those that work for him are no better. Kill the guard, bar the door, put it to the torch. Station at the corners for anyone that might escape."*

There was a cold detachment to her tone. She had already decided that this area of the city could be sacrificed, it was stagnant and needed something to spark a renewal.

----------


## wilphe

Let's file that under Plan C shall we? Fires spread. We kill him and no one will care. Set a fire that spreads over a chunk of the city - that's the sort of thing the guard will care about even in this district. I have no desire to die tied to a stake.

In any case a fire that spreads will kill a lot of mostly innocent people and no doubt make us new and interesting enemies. I don't feel my life is that dull yet.

Let's not also forget he has a bunch of children in there; and I will also admit I'd quite like to loot his ill-gotten gain.

Winifred checks about her, has it been raining recently, how damp do these buildings look and is a fire likely to spread.

----------


## wilphe

> 'If we want to try talking our way in perhaps we say we have business with Lamm and see if that gets us through the front door. Otherwise some more information about whatever goes on inside there might be useful. Perhaps we can see if one of the children is willing to talk to us.'


Agreed. I am sure some food and sweets would be very enticing

----------


## Haval

'If nothing else we have to be sure that he's in there before trying anything like that.'

To Winifred, 'I feel like good information would be worth a bribe even.' Andrei is going to look around for someone who might be one of Lamm's children, or failing that a local beggar.

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*55*]

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*93*] Perception +41

(1d100)[*37*] Fel +44

----------


## DrK

As the group linger on a nearby street corner Winifred chats casually to a nearby street vendor selling dubious looking lizards partially barbequed and left on skewers. During the idle gossip the man nods to a young girl wandering the crowd feigning being upset and asking for a few pennies to help her get some food... Most in this part of town ignore such begging but a few kind (or drunk) souls do toss her some pennies. THe man selling the meat nods to Winifred, _"Aye, that lass be in and out of the fishery regular like."_  He grins, _"Keep your belt pouch close to hand near that lot, like thieving rats, the half man who whips 'em bloody be the worst."_

Discussing the situation you all know that in this part of the town the streets remain relatively busy until well in the night, within sight of you there are three inns catering to the dock folks, *"The Devilfish and Fang"* a bedraggled tiny entrance to the _"Swordfish"_ and raucous shouts and ragged cheers and drumming and music from the _"Hope and Anchor"_. Although you'd expect the fishery to close up relatively soon after sunset along with most of the other shops. 

After Evelina's rather brutal offer of a solution you look about but realise that with half the structure over the water and the rest of it looking wet with rot and moisture it may not be the most flammable of buildings without a significant amount of oil or the like.

----------


## rax

"We will do no such thing," Cassian answers calmly but firmly when Evelina proposes her plan. "Not even as a plan C," he continues with a look at Winifred. 

"We are agents of justice, not butchers and arsonists. If some of you cannot tell the difference, then you are no better than Lamm and his ilk. Do I make myself clear?" he says in the tone of one who expects to be obeyed.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm not trying to assert that Cassian is actually in command here, but in his mind he's a knight (almost) and a noblemen, and the rest of the PCs are commoners, so when he puts his foot down, he thinks that should be the end of it.

"If the girl can be persuaded to volunteer useful information, then that would of course be helpful. Anything we can do to make our strike swift and sure is worth a try," Cassian weighs in when the vendor has identified the begging girl. 

"Do either of you have an appropriate bribe handy?" he asks Andrei and Winifred. "And what will you do to attract her attention and get her to come to a place where she can be questioned without raising any suspicion?"

----------


## Aruetii

"No, I will not allow such a thing either. The children are innocents and despite the crimes that Lamm has done if we're able to give him a swift death that will be enough. We'll have to adapt but to spread such chaos through the city is unthinkable. Sarenrae would not forgive any of us if fire spread and consumed everything because someone tried to take the easy way out through this. It will be a hard slough to get to Lamm, but we must if we can not find an easy way in. I will do everything in my power to see that the children are safe."

To Andrei he scratched his chin for a moment. "It would depend yes, if we believe for a moment that the fighting could spill out into the streets then getting anyone close by would be putting them in harm's way. People knowing that Lamm is dead could go either way once enough people knew of it. Imagine that the people here wouldn't be troubled, but yes his friends would hear quickly."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred goes over to the vendor and purchases a lizard on a stick for everyone and one for the girl. She hands one to Cassian You know, you and this lizard have a lot in common - you both have a stick up your arse.

She then leaves and heads over to the girl, watching her eye the snack hungrily and then crouches down to be at eye level.

Hey little one. I know you want money or the bad man will beat you so here is some. he holds out a couple of pennies but keeps them back before they are snatched, Nuh hah. Not yet. This on the other hand. she waves the lizard, You have to earn. Come with me

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*31*] Fel 44


*Spoiler: MAP*
Show

So if I understand this correctly what we are looking at is the ground floor and there is another floor below "street" level but above the water yes?

If she can, she will also go up to nearby roof and see if there is a way in that way or anything interesting

(1d100)[*98*] Perception 41

----------


## wilphe

> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> I'm not trying to assert that Cassian is actually in command here, but in his mind he's a knight (almost) and a noblemen, and the rest of the PCs are commoners, so when he puts his foot down, he thinks that should be the end of it.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Winifred on the other hand has "My family is just as good as yours even if I don't choose to make that claim right now" and "I am not being paid to take your BS"

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy






> "We will do no such thing," Cassian answers calmly but firmly when Evelina proposes her plan. "Not even as a plan C," he continues with a look at Winifred. 
> 
> "We are agents of justice, not butchers and arsonists. If some of you cannot tell the difference, then you are no better than Lamm and his ilk. Do I make myself clear?" he says in the tone of one who expects to be obeyed.


Evelina snorted at the man's presumption of being obeyed. *"Let's get one thing straight. You aren't here for justice. You're a mercenary at best, an assassin at worst. If you're so high and mighty, march in there and place the man under arrest. Don't ever confuse vengeance with justice."*

With his self-righteousness addressed, she turned to the rest. *"You amputate an arm when it gets infected, to save the rest of the body. Some may have not chosen the life, but who really does? A few dead now, or the continued suffering of many?"* She adjusted her weapons and was prepared to move. *"I'm fine with the consensus of the group, but don't mask it by some false sentiment of ethics. We're here for cold-blooded murder. Innocent or not, there will be no trial, no jury. A few more lives wouldn't darken an already black soul."*

----------


## Janwin

> "And who might you be?" he asks the dwarf.


"Bardin Bronzehammer" is the simple introduction from the dwarf in response.

As the group make their way toward the docks, the dwarf excuses himself to go obtain his equipment and informs them he will meet them at the docks.  He hadn't expected to be fighting anything today, so he had not arrived in armor or even with any weapons beside a small knife.

...

Some time later, the dwarf appears anew, now wearing a leather jack and mail shirt, with a shield slung over his shoulder and a rune-marked hammer hanging from his hip.

"It wouldna darken yer soul, maybe, lass, but it would darken th' rest o' ours t' be killin' children when they may be spared."

The dwarf peers around the area seeing if there might be anything noticeable that they could use to their advantage for entering the building without making a racket.

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show

Perception: (1d100)[*57*] vs *TN 53*

----------


## Haval

Andrei only rolls his eyes at Cassian's tone. He didn't want to be responsible for dead children either but seeing if Lamm was here in the first place seemed like the more relevant point. He'll answer the point about the bribe, 'Money should do it, with the promise of more to come if the information's good.'

To Sandrezi, 'I would hope that anyone who lives in Korvosa would have the sense to keep their distance when a fight starts. Oh and I suspect if any of us were worried about retaliation I feel like we wouldn't have come here in the first place.'

----------


## rax

> Winifred goes over to the vendor and purchases a lizard on a stick for everyone and one for the girl. She hands one to Cassian You know, you and this lizard have a lot in common - you both have a stick up your arse.


 Cassian accepts the proffered lizard with a thin smile. "Thank you, I find the stick helps one stay upright even when the temptation to stoop low is strong," he deadpans. 




> Evelina snorted at the man's presumption of being obeyed. "Let's get one thing straight. You aren't here for justice. You're a mercenary at best, an assassin at worst. If you're so high and mighty, march in there and place the man under arrest. Don't ever confuse vengeance with justice."
> 
> With his self-righteousness addressed, she turned to the rest. "You amputate an arm when it gets infected, to save the rest of the body. Some may have not chosen the life, but who really does? A few dead now, or the continued suffering of many?" She adjusted her weapons and was prepared to move. "I'm fine with the consensus of the group, but don't mask it by some false sentiment of ethics. We're here for cold-blooded murder. Innocent or not, there will be no trial, no jury. A few more lives wouldn't darken an already black soul."


 "I am not the one who's confused, madam. I understand perfectly that vengeance and justice are not one and the same, but I also understand that at times they may hew closely to one another. For instance, when the duly appointed guardians of law will not fulfil their obligations - the very situation we are in now, in fact." 

"However, that's no excuse to apply methods that would make us as monstrous as the villain we are here to deal with. Your analogy is flawed. No matter how Gaedren Lamm and his henchmen may have wronged each of us, they are not an infected arm. They are at worst a frostbitten finger or two - cut them off, and we may yet save the hand _and_ the arm. What you are proposing is to punish the many for the crimes of the few. That is tyranny - no more, no less - and most _definitely_ murder to boot."

With that, Cassian turns his back on the scarred woman and watches Winifred's attempts to lure the girl with promises of coin and food. 

*Spoiler: OOC @everyone*
Show

Going back through the thread, as far as I can tell the only people who have actually introduced themselves are Cassian, Winifred and Bardin. It would be helpful if everyone else could at least mention their names and whether or not it's supposed to be obvious what their profession is.

----------


## DrK

> Winifred goes over to the vendor and purchases a lizard on a stick for everyone and one for the girl. She hands one to Cassian You know, you and this lizard have a lot in common - you both have a stick up your arse.
> 
> She then leaves and heads over to the girl, watching her eye the snack hungrily and then crouches down to be at eye level.
> 
> Hey little one. I know you want money or the bad man will beat you so here is some. he holds out a couple of pennies but keeps them back before they are snatched, Nuh hah. Not yet. This on the other hand. she waves the lizard, You have to earn. Come with me
> 
> *Spoiler: OOC*
> Show
> 
> ...



Wiinfred talks to the young girl who snatches the coins hungrily from her hand and looks with clearly famished eyes at the roasted lizard. As Winifred moves to get a better look the young gilr shakes her head. _"You ain't wanting to go down to the lower levels. Gaedran stays down there, only him and his lads are welcome. Any of us go down that we's never come back. Feeds us to ole' gobblegut he does."_ Snatching away the lizard she looks to Winifred, _"WHy you wanting to know about Lamn, he''ll kill you he will. Or Giggles will"_ the last said with a nod to the one eyed half orc with the flail standing near the door.  True enough as Winifred walks down a couple of buildings she can see more walkways extending at water level under the other ones and leading to the partially wrecked boat behind the old fishery.

As the others discuss what to do you can all hear warning trumpets and horns blaring across the city and moments later a few young men with long red headbands marking them as opponents of sick King Eodred and the unloved wastrel that Queen Illosia race past, chased moments later by a half dozen of the City Watch. Other people shout and jeer, but horns and screams and soon a few pillars of smoke start to rise to the east in the "Heights" district around the base of the looming Castle Korsova. A few cries of  "Riots, riots" or "Sable Company company, its a curfew"....

Amidst the clutter and the shouting of what is sure to be another riot about the conditons and the taxes the street is thinning rapidly. Even the peddlar dropping and iron pan lid over the coals and draggin his hand cart away, smiling with broken teeth. *"I better to get to the heights eh? Rioting be hungry work!"*

----------


## wilphe

I'm not so easy to kill, thank you little one and nods to the vendor Good luck

Winifred returns and reports to the group, The kids don't go to the lower level. Some dude called Gaedran stays down there and only his lads are allowed in. Something called _gobblegut_ down there too. She didn't say if Lamm was there, but did mention his name unprompted

The one-eye half-human on the door is called Giggles; no mention of if he has a friend called ****s


She looks at Bardin, You have a way to break locks and chains? We were told something about captives and he's a slaver and we may find some locked doors.

She casts her eye about at the scene on the streets, Looks like we have ourselves a diversion; with any luck initial sounds of fighting get ignored. Kill that ****er then look for a way down, ignore the upperfloor apart from that. Sound good?

----------


## Janwin

The dwarf nods and replies, "Aye lass.  I can break chains."

As the crowd goes by, the dwarf unslings his shield from his back and onto his arm.

"If'n we be goin' th' direct route, we best be gettin' to it b'fore th' crowd disperses."

----------


## rax

"His name is Gaedren Lamm. The same man, not two different ones," Cassian observes when Winifred returns with her report. 

"It does seem we've been gifted with an opportunity," he agrees with Winifred's assessment. "Though I think we will be hard pressed to approach Mr. Giggles without him seeing us and becoming suspicious, now that the crowds are thinning. If he manages to retreat and lock the doors it could prove problematic to get inside unless there are other ways in. Perhaps there's a direct route to the lower level?" 

*@DrK*
What's the "terrain" like from where we are to Giggles and the double doors? Can we as a group move from where we are and attack him in one or two rounds? Is there any chance of making it to the fishery unseen or will we be walking along a basically deserted road?

----------


## Haval

Andrei is satisfied that they have some indication they've come to the right place. 'If this pet eats people I would hope he has it locked up somewhere. If not I would be very surprised if it's not as much a danger to Lamm's people if he lets it loose.'

'As for our friend there I can try putting him to sleep.' He wiggles his fingers to indicate how he might be able to do that. 'Trouble is it doesn't always work and it doesn't last forever.' He looks across to the Orc. 'I need to be close enough to touch him. I suppose I could go first if we're going that way.'

----------


## rax

"And if your spell fails, from what the child said, you'll be face to face by yourself with a hardened killer," Cassian answers. "I think we would be better served if we either all move together or split into two groups and close from opposite directions. I am not much for sneaking about, but an approach via a parallel street could put us in striking distance of 'Giggles'. A quick sprint across the street, and either you can put him to sleep or I can cut him down with my blade."

"If we move in two groups, the second group could consist of anyone that fancies themselves any good at moving about unseen. The dock front houses look like they could provide reasonable cover on the approach and we would then have the advantage of being able to hit him from two directions at once," he adds.

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is Giggles at A1 or A2?


Let's all go parallel and then sprint. I don't think I can sneak up. I can walk up to him and talk to him though.

----------


## wilphe

> "And if your spell fails, from what the child said, you'll be face to face by yourself with a hardened killer,"


If all of us together can't take him out we should probably rethink being here in the first place. Go round the side and get ready, I shall engage him in light conversation, give me a minute

She ducks into a tavern, buys a small beer, takes a drink and then spills the rest on herself. Leaving she produces a long clay pipe.

I'm ready

----------


## wilphe

Winifred waits for the others to get in position and then heads toward the fishery, walking casually, getting closer to him she pulls out her pipe and pauses looking over the water, knocking it against a post to empty it she then fills it and looks for her tinder box.

Pretending not to find it she looks about her and heads for Giggles, Hey friend, do you have a light?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*2*] Fel +44 (Blather?)

----------


## DrK

As most of the gaggle of new associates stalk througfh the parallel streets ignoring much of the irsing shouts in the distance as alarms and belles toll all across the city Winifred heads down to the main street towards the main front doors of the "shop" where Giggles is standing guard (A1). The half orc look ups from where it had been picking his nails casually looking almost through Winifred until she ask casually for help with the pipe. 

Giggles looks her up and down, clearly seeing nothing worth stealing before shrugging. "Aye sure. You look to be down from the centre. Whats the bells and fire about? Folks rioting again about that sickly **** of a king again?" He fiddles with her belt pouch bringing out a striked and strikes the stone and metal together sending sparks shooting into Winifred's pipe. 

_OOC

Giggles losing hos first turn as he is suprised
His initiative is (1d10+3)[12]
All the players may move

The road (to the alley where the rest of the party) is ~12 yards from Giggles and the front door

_

----------


## Haval

To Cassian, 'I wouldn't say I could take him in a fight but I could probably outrun him.' Andrei will accompany Winifred staying close enough to look like he was with her. He'll take his wooden tankard out of his pack to look like he was using it to drink. To Giggles, 'As long as they don't do it round here. It's enough of a mess already.'

----------


## wilphe

Seeing Andrei's spell fail Winifred draws her sword and slashes at the half orc

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Delay Action until after Andrei acts if necessary

Std Action - Draw Sword

Std Action - Attack (1d100)[*87*]  WS 41 + Whatever modifier. I assume at least +10 for 2:1 odds

----------


## Janwin

Seeing his newfound ally draw his sword, the Dwarf takes that to mean it's time to go in.

He runs down the alley as fast as his short, dwarven legs can take him, but because they couldn't get close enough he is not yet able to make it into the fight.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Run 9 yards.  Short, stubby legs.

----------


## wilphe

As Giggles slumps to the ground Winifred moves to catch him, partially to make sure he doesn't make too much noise. She relieves him of his bow and quiver then cuts his belt loop and breaches and if no one else takes his flail she will. For good measure she'll then take his knife and any coin purse. How long will that last?

----------


## Haval

Andrei grins as his spell actually works. 'Not long. We best get a move on.' Maybe he could tap him again when he showed signs of waking up.

*Spoiler*
Show


He's asleep for (1d10)[*8*] rounds.

So a minute and a half

----------


## rax

As the group moves down the parallel street, Cassian readies himself for combat, pulling up his coif, equipping his shield and drawing his sword. Fortunately, Andrei's magic succeeds and the need for immediate bloodshed is averted.

Jogging across the street, he joins Andrei and Winifred. "Well done, Andrei. It looks like your Acadamae training paid off," he compliments the wizard. "We need to get in off the street and advance while we have the element of surprise. Drag the half-orc inside. If there's time, we can use his belt to tie him up. If not, a firm crack to the head should keep him down a while longer."

With that, he steps inside the building...

----------


## Haval

'This is the least an actual wizard would be capable of.' He'll help with the unconscious body.

----------


## DrK

Between Cassian and Andrei they easily drag Giggles in through the door that swings open easily enough. The room they enter smells strongly of fish despite the 2 guttering yellowish candles on the walls that try and fight the stench. A single desk sits in the middle of the room with a moldy chair pushed up against it. A small pile of ratty furs and straw is heaped in the corner. 

4 Doors lead from the room, one to the right(East), two straight ahead and one to the left (west). To the left there is the noise of liquid splattering, wooden wheels grinding and a crack of a whip and a high pitched squeal. Of the doors straight ahead, the right hand one sounds like some _intimate_ activity occurring and there is no sound from the other doors.

----------


## wilphe

Winfred checks the desk for anything notable, such as documents and keys, or valuable

Straight on, or deal with whoever that is whilst they are distracted? she nod her head to the right

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

[roll][1d100[/roll] Search +41

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*55*] Search +41

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina drew her mace and shield with practiced ease as they entered the doors. The polearm was a far better tool outside the confines of buildings. Any struggles in here would be up close and personal.

*"Better we take out any threats than bypass them. If or when the alarm is sounded, we don't want to be stuck in the middle of responding forces."* Her voice was low as she motioned to either one of the doors with sounds coming from them.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show

Free Action: Draw mace and shield
Perception TN 49 (1d100)[*45*]

----------


## rax

"That one first," Cassian nodding to the door to the right. Readying his sword and shield he looks over at Winifred*. "Open it!" he stage whispers. 

*Or anyone else that doesn't have both hands full and feel like being first through he door... :Small Amused:

----------


## wilphe

Finishing her quick search Winifred moves over to the door brandishing Giggles's flail in the hope that whoever is behind there recognises it and realises he's been dealt with. She then slowly and quietly tries to open the door to see if it is locked or barred and if it isn't quickly opens it and immediately sidesteps to allow those behind to come in

----------


## Janwin

As they drag Giggles into the building, the dwarf also moves into the building, albeit a bit slower than the humans he finds himself currently allied with.  His shield and hammer at the ready, he assumes a defensive position at the indicated door and nods that he is ready.

As the door opens, he steps into the room ready for a good, old-fashioned brawl.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d100)[*89*] vs *TN 53*

----------


## DrK

Winifred tries the door, ignoring the sounds from beyond it. Its unlocked and then seconds later she throws it open for Cassian, Evelina and Bardin can rush in. A wooden desk sits in one corner of the room, its side preventing a shabby door from opening (one you realise must lead to the walkway on the western side that goes over the water).The table is heaped with dozens of slate boards covered chalk scrawls whilst to the East a small bed is occupied. 

As you kick open the door you look directly at the bed, creaking as a fat overweight and thoroughly unpleasant looking blonde man is _occupied_ with a much younger female companion.


As you throw open the door his eyes widen, a roar of anger *"By the gods, I'll have you flayed!"* then as he see's how many of you there are his eyes dart towards a cluster of glass flasks on the desk and the thin rapier by the bed

_OOC:

Initiative is...

Ruond 1: (Very surprised) all he players go
Round 2: Cassian, Evilina, Yagrin (Bad guy), rest of the party


_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred steps forward and plants her foot firmly on top of the rapier, Or you could be quiet and we _might_ not kill you. brandishing Giggle's flail meaningfully. What's it to be?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*92*]

Don't what is appropriate
Intimidate would be 17
Charm would be 22

----------


## Haval

> *"By the gods, I'll have you flayed!"* then as he see's how many of you there are his eyes dart towards a cluster of glass flasks on the desk and the thin rapier by the bed


'No you won't' Andrei says 'Now shut up or having your body dumped in the harbor will be the least of your worries.' He'll address the woman in the bed, 'You ok Miss?'

*Spoiler*
Show


I have charm, but I have no reason to be nice
Intimidate vs. Str 36 / 2
(1d100)[*92*]

Common Lore (Korvosa) to recognise him
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*62*]

----------


## rax

Cassian holds his sword at the fat man's throat. "Roll off the bed and onto your knees. Then place your hands behind your head and shuffle over to that wall. If you speak without permission, well...you heard my companions."

"Take custody of the rapier and those vials," he instructs the nearest of his allies.

*OOC:* Assuming this goes off without any trouble, the idea is to tie up Yargin and knock him out.

*DrK*, do we need to use Strike to Stun to knock Yargin out or can that be done automatically?

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina tapped her mace against the shield to draw the man's attention away from the weapons. 

*"Do you really think that's a wise idea? If I have to subdue you physically, I'll have to make a report to the Order. Do you know what the Order of the Nail does to sexual deviants... rapists, pedophiles, you're all the same to us... Imagine your genitals are one of those lizard skewers they sell across the street. I'd rather not have to make the report just as much as you'd rather have use of your manhood, so do as they ask."* 

Her tone was flat, completely detached and matter-of-fact. Her scarred face was stern as she waited to see his choice.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


Common Knowledge (Korvosa) TN 39 (1d100)[*65*]
Intimidate TN 51 (1d100)[*65*]

----------


## DrK

Yagrin tumbled backwards across the bed, clothes in disarray as he pushed the girl out of the bed sprawling onto the floor to block Cassian and Winifred's advance. As the clamour of noise and shouting assailed him it was the cold, calculating threat from Evelina that cowed him. Grasping at his trousers and holding them in one hand he snarled at the advancing Initiate and the others. *"Who by Gorums' Iron balls are you. get out, do you not who I work for, you'll be dead by dawn you common scum..."* Despite the defiant words its clear there is no fight in him, despite his eyes scanning the glass vial atop the desk, his rapier out of reach as Cassian kicks it out reach.  

The girl scrambles to her feet, a sheet to hide her modesty and a panicked, _"Please, I don;t have nothing, he don't even pay the proper rates. Don't kill me, if you want to rob 'em its in the desk..."_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred takes her foot off the rapier and adds it to her collection before scooping the vial off the desk and taking a look inside the drawers Relax my love we are not here for you. if she finds any money in the desk she will toss the girl a crown You didn't see anything. Get dressed and go home, careful there's a bit of a riot outside

She turns her attention to Yagrin We're not here for you either; we have business with your boss. Where might we find him please?

----------


## Haval

> *"Who by Gorums' Iron balls are you. get out, do you not who I work for, you'll be dead by dawn you common scum..."* Despite the defiant words its clear there is no fight in him, despite his eyes scanning the glass vial atop the desk, his rapier out of reach as Cassian kicks it out reach.


'Common?' Andrei is amused 'Doesn't seem the type of person who'd work for Lamm somehow.' To Yagrin, 'How much does he pay? Or is it rather that he has dirt on you?' He'll take one of the glass vials and hold it up to the light to see if he recognised it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Academic Knowledge Magic to identify the vials
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*45*]

Unless Common Knowledge (Korvosa) works better

----------


## wilphe

Yeah I like to consider myself very uncommon scrum thank you very much

----------


## DrK

The girl grabs the golden crown offered and throws on a simple and cheap looking dress before scampering out of the door with barely a backward glance. 

Yagrin sneers at you all, still not fully cowed despite the numbers and being unclothed. *"If you're not common, you must be stupid. My employer won't be stand to be robbed.*

As he speaks Andrei looks around the desk and realises the three glass vials are filled with a potent alchemical acid and feels as strange swirl of _ chamon_ from the desk drawer. Pulling open the door, much the Yagrins chargrin he finds a strange short metallic wand with twisted sigils on the side... 

*Spoiler*
Show


_Wand of Acid Splash_
Functions as a S2 magic missile (that always reduces AP by 1 on the location it hits) 

Power (1d10) CN 5 on a 1 it depletes for ~ 24 hours 
One can attune one self to a wand by making a WP test (or channelling if better). A critical failure on that test breaks the wand.

----------


## DrK

Yagrin glares at the party with unconcealed hatred and contempt as his arms and legs are bound with his own bed sheets before a solid blow with a sword hilt renders him unconscious.

----------


## rax

"Two down and no indication that we've been discovered yet. This is going well, I think," Cassian congratulates the group. 

"We don't know where Lamm is hiding, so advancing further without securing the other rooms in this area is an unnecessary risk. We should back out and inspect where the door next to this one and the one to the east go. It seems clear that the western door leads to some sort of work area and that there are more people there."

Backing out into the office, Cassian points to the eastern door and speaks in a quiet voice. "I suggest we try that one first. From the shape and size of the building, it should be the last space in that direction."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred slings the flail and rapier over her shoulder, giving a brief look to see how Giggles is doing.

We want to put him in with the other one? Keep him out the way? she asks.

East door is fine for me. Same drill as before.

When they are ready she will try the easternmost door in the same manner

----------


## Haval

Andrei grimaces at the sight of the wand, 'Now who left a nasty thing like that lying around. I'll take it off your hands so no one gets hurt.' He'll pocket the vials and the wand.

He is still not entirely confident that Lamm was even here, but they were committed now, To Cassian, 'Let's try and do it quietly then. I'd rather not have anyone coming in behind us.'

----------


## DrK

Yagrin, tied, bound and knocked out with a sharp rap to the head is dumped beside Giggles. Heading to the eastern door Winifred pulls open the door...

To nothing. In the small there is a stench from the chamber pot and then 2 rickety and filthy bunk beds. All 4 beds show signs of use and the floor is covered with rough clothing and a shoddy looking shortbow hangs from one of the bedposts

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: Yagrin, tied, bound and knocked out with a sharp rap to the head is dumped beside Giggles.*
Show

I meant the other way around so there would be no one left in A4 which seems to be the main entrance

----------


## wilphe

If there are no other doors from this room Winfired will take the shoddy shortbow and head to the middle door for the same deal

Someone else want to take this bow? Gives us options

----------


## rax

"Not I, miss Winifred. I will face my enemies as it behooves a knight - blade in hand," Cassian replies. 

Raising his sword and shield, he waits for her to open the next door. "Ready when you are."

*OOC:* I.e. the second door opposite the entrance to A4.

----------


## DrK

With the small bunk room (A5) empty of people the second door on the north wall is hastily opened. This one leads into a short corridor some 10ft long, filled with detritus, brushes, ragged blankets and other junk before reaching another stout wooden door. Similar to the western door from the main entrance (leading to A7) beyond this one you can hear wet sploshing sounds, faint conversation and as you stand there the sound a blow followed by tears....

Waiting in the main office (A4) you can choose to head to the eastern door where the workshop sounded like it was (A7) or north to another part of the fishery (A8)

----------


## rax

"We want a clear path behind us, so I suggest we take that door next," Cassian says, pointing his sword at the last unopened door from the office (to A7).

----------


## wilphe

Agreed. Let's do this. Winifred gets her sword ready and opens the door

----------


## Haval

Andrei grimaces at the sounds of crying and will reconsider the use of the wand. He can imagine what spraying someone with it would look like, but it was arguable that some of the people in here deserved it. He'll assent to the opening of the door but will stick behind someone who could fight better then he could.

----------


## DrK

The door opens up into a wide room and the smell hits you! The stink in this room is a mixture of fish and sweat and is enough to make the eyes water. Dominating the room is a large rough and stained wooden trough filled with a vile mixture of sea weed, brine, and half rancid and partially gutted fish. Filty river water and blood stains cover the floor in this room and a pair of wooden chutes lead from the trough into the northern half of the structure (A8) and by the double doors that led to the loading dock (A2) is a bare looking rickety desk and a stained and filthy wicker chair. 

In the room ~4 young children, looking to be some 8-13 stir and mix the chum, the two older boys pushing the vile slurry down the chutes and the younger ones fetch water of river water from buckets. A fifth child stands by the door in the top left corner (the door presumable leading the same room as the chum chutes). But the hulking bruiser with a whip i one hand and a savage looking musculed dog on a chain leash in the other hand draws your attention. You can hear the whimpers from the children as the dog growls and more than one of the children bears bloody bite marks on their thighs from the feral looking beast. 
The rough looking man, with piggy eyes and  nose that looks like its been broken too many times whips around, a grin. *"Oh, you think you're a tough one eh"* he says as the door opens and you all barrel in with weapons raised.



_OOC
Please all PC's make awareness easy (+10) checks
Thug is in the centre oft he room 4 yards from the party

Init Order

Andrei, Cassian
Thug and "Bloo" the dog
Rest of the Party

_

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*20*] Perception 41+10 +20 if it involves hearing

----------


## rax

"Tough enough," Cassian replies, shield raised in case the thug tries something with the whip or unleashes the dog. "We're not here for you. Leave this place now and we'll let you walk away. Try anything and our swords will be the last thing you ever see."

"The same goes for you, halfling!" Cassian adds. Pointing his sword at the fifth "child" standing alone by the door. "I see your blade. Leave now, or when we're through, we'll turn you both over to these children to do with as they please!"

*Spoiler: Perception test*
Show

Perception test (1d100)[*58*] vs. 28 (Int 36/2, +10 situational modifier)
Pre-emptive Harrow Point re-roll (1d100)[*1*]

----------


## Haval

'You're very confident for someone this outnumbered. How do you think we got in here in the first place?' Andrei is mostly watching the Halfling by the door. If he was in their place he might consider running for help.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred heads further into the room, fanning out and getting closer to the chutes

----------


## DrK

At Cassian's words the mask of innocence on the halfling slips and he reveals an evil grin as he howls at the guard. *"Kill 'em. We'll chum you lot up good, fed up to Gobbleguts inch by inch eh!"* he trots forward to near the chum tank, the children throwing themselves to the ground near him, clearly terrified of the demented halfling as he whips a knife from his sleeve hurling it as Cassian


Even as he does the man whistles to the dog and the mass of fur and teeth races at Andrei as he steps into the room, barking and biting ferociously. His master cracks the whip towards Cassian, the long rope trying to wrap around Cassian's throat! THe sound making the children cry out in terror.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Hookshanks
move 4m towards Cassian (now 6m away) and throws a dagger
(1d100)[*51*] TN 48 dam (1d10+1)[*7*]

Dog, charges Andrei
(1d100)[*70*] TN 51 (inc. +10% form charge) dam (1d10+4)[*9*]

Yurgit, aim at Cassian and whip him
(1d100)[*87*] TN 46 (inc. +10 from aim) dam (1d10)[*10*] "Fast" (-10 to parry/dodge) 
--Snare: if hit Cassian to make an Ag test or be entangled (Ag or Str test to break free)




_Rest of the party can go, as can Cassian and Andrei at the start round 2_

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi, who was definitely there the entire time, turned his attention over to the dog that was charging to Andrei near by. That was the closest threat he was going to be able to get to immediately, and even if it was a dog it could do a good amount of damage to them. With a small prayer to Sarenrae under his breath he drew both the scimitar and shield. He didn't want to hurt the creature unduly so he aimed, trying to strike with the flat of the blade.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d100)[*26*] TN 55, +10 from Aim. (1d10)[*4*] +4 Dam.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred decides that she doesn't want to go one to one with a crazy halfling just yet and that he will probably be quite happy throwing things at people and not go for help and charges the dude with the whip

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*72*] Attack 41+10
(1d10)[*5*] Damage +3

----------


## Janwin

With the dog being engaged by Sandrezi to protect the unarmored human and the bruiser charged in turn, the Dwarf sets his eyes on the halfling.

Waiting until he gets close enough, Bardin charges the 6m to Hookshanks and takes a swing at him with his hammer.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full Action: Charge Attack
Attack: (1d100)[*44*] vs *TN 60* (WS 50, +10 Charge)
Damage: (1d10)[*2*] + 4

----------


## rax

"For Melicent!" Cassian cries, ignoring the lash and charging the thug with the whip.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

 *Full action:* Charge Attack vs. thug with whip (1d100)[*86*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Charge +10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*11*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*29*]
(1d10)[*1*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*73*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds (remaining/total):* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

_Edit:_ Re-rolled attack in OOC thread. Result is a hit to the right arm.

----------


## Haval

As the dog goes for his legs Andrei will move backwards to get out of the way and try to smack it on the nose. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Channeling test
vs. Wp 51 (+10 for Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*1*]

Sleep (Casting 6+, +1 if the channeling test works)
(1d10)[*2*]

----------


## DrK

The sounds of the sudden clash of steel and the barking of the savage dog fill the room, even louder than the sudden wail from the children who drop the long (and vilely foul) cheap brooms they use to stir the chum and push it down the chute. As the dog leapt at Andrei Sandrezi moved to intercept it, his scimitar hitting a solid blow to the dogs chest, but it seemed to anger the beast more as the mass of fur and teeth whirls upon him, beside him Andrei hops backwards, lashing out and catching the beast on the nose.

*Spoiler: Andrei*
Show


Not sure what the goal was?
In the description sound like an unarmed attack, if it is, it hits but the d10+S-4 damage is soaked by the dog's T bonus. 
In the Spoiler it has a sleep attempt but that fails so the dog is fine. 


 

On other side of the room Bardin runs at Hookshanks and swings the hammer down hard. Despite his agility the little halfling isn't quick enough and the hammer clips his side, knocking him back. Hookshank stares angrily at Barind, growling under his breath, a muttered _"I'll slit your throat beardy and rip yer tongue out from inside you."_ as the savage little creature whips out a pair of hooked knives. 

In the centre of the room the thug (Yarvik, a down and out bum and thug from the rough side of the Old Korvosa slums and now hooked on a variety of drugs that keeps him loyal to Lamn) is attacked by both Winifred and Cassian. He dodges sideways avoiding Winifred's attack, but sadly is too slow to avoid the well timed slashing blow from the young squire which hack heavily into Yarvin's arm he raises to defend himself.  SHouting in drug addled rage he swings the club back towards Cassian's head. 

*Spoiler: Dice rolls*
Show



Dog vs Sandrezi: All out attack (1d100)[*22*] TN 61 dam (1d10+4)[*5*]

Hookshanks vs Bardin (swift attack) (has A2 and amidextrous so takes no penalties from the off hand)
(1d100)[*75*] TN 38 dam (1d10+1)[*11*] 
(1d100)[*42*] TN 38 dam (1d10+1)[*10*] 

Yarvin - enters parrying stance, swings at Cassian 
(1d100)[*88*] TN 42 dam (1d10+5)[*8*] (inc. Strike mighty)

----------


## wilphe

Winifred moves herself so as to take best advantage of their 2:1 odds and looks for an opening

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Aim
Attack

(1d100)[*51*] 41 +10 Aim +10 2:1 = 61
(1d10)[*2*]  Dam +3

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Brandishing the shield and mace, Evelina moved into the struggle. She charged toward the halfling, attempting to keep the enemy overwhelmed with numbers. The mace leveled toward the foul-mouthed being's head, hoping to quickly remove one of the threats. 

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


WS TN 46 + 10 charge (1d100)[*46*]
Strike to Stun TN 51 + 10 pummeling (1d100)[*99*]
Stun Duration (1d10)[*1*] rounds

----------


## rax

Crowding Yargin with his shield, Cassian directs two swift cuts at him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52 (1d100)[*34*], (1d100)[*37*] 
Damage (1d10+4)[*8*], (1d10+4)[*13*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*17*], (1d100)[*15*]
(1d10)[*10*], (1d10)[*1*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*55*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Haval

Swearing at the dog, Andrei will continue trying to put it to sleep.

*Spoiler*
Show


Ugh, you're right. It mentions touch spells earlier in the chapter. I'll remember next time.

Anyway
Half Action - Aim
Half Action - Sleep

vs. WS 41 (+10 Aim)
(1d100)[*24*]

Channeling test
vs. Wp 51 (+10 for Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*52*]

Sleep (Casting 6+, +1 if the channeling test works)
(1d100)[*6*]

----------


## Janwin

"Ye'll have t' try harder than tha', halfpint!"

The dwarf takes another swing at the halfling, hoping to hit him harder this time.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Half Action: Aim
Half Action: Attack
(1d100)[*5*] vs *TN 60* (WS 50 + 10 Aim)
(1d10)[*4*] + 4 Damage

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi let out a yelp of pain as the dog thrashed and bit into him. The first thing he was going to have to do when he got paid was getting proper armor. It looked like the shield wasn't going to do as much. He waited for a moment to see if the spell would work, but when it seemed to fail he went back to trying to render them unconscious.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Half Action Parry Stance, Half Action Attack

(1d100)[*44*] TN 45 for attack (1d10)[*4*] +4 damage
(1d100)[*99*] TN 55 Parry if attacked in melee

----------


## DrK

The savage dog "Bloo" spins, fangs bared and dripping red from Sandrezi before with a deft slap of his hand the young mage manages to land the blow, a pulse of magic as the shadowy grey winds of of _Uglu_ shrouded the dogs's head and it dropped to the ground, a loud snore from its mouth indicating sleeping not dead!  Yagrin though was incensed, a bellow of *"You killed Bloo, I'll rip ye' half y..."* 

Whatever he was going to say was lost however as the blow from Winifred caught him in the mouth cracking his teeth. His dental issues were the least of his worries as a feeble attempt to parry steel with a whip met failure and with a pair of powerful blow as he swung left and right from high to low first the arm then the leg were brutally hacked off by Cassian and the dying Yagrin bubbled briefly before dying. 

Hookshanks was undeterred, even as Evelina managed to rap him on the head he rolled sideways not taking the brunt of the blow, and with some acrobatic ability flipped low, sliding on the fish guts underneath Bardin's massive hammer swing. Hissing at the children, a savage _"I'll chop you later.."_ he skips backwards to the door by the chum chutes, the massive vat narrowing the path to get to him as he hammers at the door that leads further into the fishery


_OOC

Dog is sleeping, thug is dead, halfling disengages back to the corner by the door
_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred smiles as Yagrin drops and decides to leave tangling with a possibly psychotic halfling to the people with actual armour, sheathing her sword and moving to the bow she got from Giggles she looks for a shot

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Half Action - Ready Bow

Half Action - Attack  (1d100)[*56*] BS41

(1d10)[*10*] +3 Damage

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fortune point to re-roll that attack 4/5 left

(1d100)[*91*]

----------


## rax

With only a single foe remaining for now, Cassian charges after the halfling and winds up to deliver a savage cut...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Charge Attack (1d100)[*52*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Charge +10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*7*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*25*]
(1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*59*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2


*Edit:* Or not so savage, really... :Small Tongue:

----------


## Haval

Andrei is going to lean down closer to the Dog so he could put it down again if he had to. He has no such issues with hurting the fleeing Halfling if he could. He'll make a throwing gesture with his hand.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action - Magic Dart

Channeling test
vs. Wp 51 (+10 for Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*84*]

Magic Dart (Casting 6+, +1 if the channeling test works)
(1d10)[*4*]

16 yrds, 1d10+3 damage
(1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

The horrible little halfling ducks and weaves, the magic dart not forming in Andrei's hand and Winifred's arrow deflecting off the stinking chum barrel with a loud _twang_ as it clips the fish gut stained metal. Cassian confronts the halfling, a blade swinging down but meeting only air as the halfling rolls under his legs, little blades hammering at Cassian, although the heavy shield takes the brunt of the impacts, on one of the sharp thrusts there is a horrific snap as the heavy metal shield boss hits the knife point on and the cheap varisian steel blade snaps in half!

*Spoiler: Hookshanks*
Show



Halfling full round attacks Cassian
(1d100)[*100*] TN38 dam (1d10+1)[*8*]  Critical Failure: broken knife
(1d100)[*63*] TN38 dam (1d10+1)[*11*]
--> 1st hit is blocked by the pre-emptive parry




Even as the dog sleeps and Yagrin lies dead the children scream at the sights of the battle and race towards the door, a couple heading towards Sandrezi and Evelina with cries of _"Take us with ye"_, "Lamn 'll feed us to gobbleguts, please we want to escape,", and a final piteous, _"I miss my mammy"_ from the youngest one.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred leaves the horrible little runt to the attentions of Cassian and Bardin - if he has sense he'll surrender - and moves to check the loading dock door. If shut is it barred and locked. If open what's outside and if the answer is nothing she'll close and bar it.

The way behind is open little ones. Go now with haste. We are here to deal with Lamm and any of his henchmen who don't have the sense to surrender

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That's a passing attempt at intimidate 

(1d100)[*26*] 44/2 = 22

----------


## Haval

There was a trick that Andrei had learnt how to do where he could use Ulgu to yank the knife right out of the Halflings hand. Fortunately that didn't seem to be necessary. To the children before they leave, 'And we'll try and deal with Gobbleguts as well if we can. Where does Lamm keep it?'

*Spoiler*
Show


Charm if needed to see if I can get more details
vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*20*]

----------


## Aruetii

Sandrezi looked to the wound the dog left behind, wincing as he tried to get moving. Though when some of the kids started rushing over to him he put his blade away, kneeling down and offering a warm smile to them. "There there.. we will do everything we can for all of you. We need to take care of the man that's been doing all of this to all of you. If you don't have anywhere to go, flee to the temple of Sarenrae and rest there. Here's the directions..." Sandrezi would give them the directions as clear as he could.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

(1d100)[*70*] TN 50 Charm 7/12 wounds

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina moved to keep the halfling surrounded. With her initial attempt to subdue him quickly thwarted, she reverted to the use of brute strength to bash him with the mace.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Half Action:* Move to surround
*Half Action:* Attack - WS TN 46 (1d100)[*12*]
*Damage:* (1d10)[*1*]+6

----------


## rax

Cassian renews his assault on Hookshanks but the little fiend is too quick and he's unable to connect.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. 62 (WS 52, Outnumbered 2:1 +10) (1d100)[*72*], (1d100)[*97*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*8*], (1d10+4)[*13*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*8*], (1d100)[*11*]
(1d10)[*3*], (1d10)[*1*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*71*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## DrK

Surrounded by Evelina and Cassian Hookshanks kicks the door hard once more but the shouting and banging from beyond clearly drown out the noise. As the mace cracks into his arm and his dagger snaps he rolls to the side, spitting angrily and slashing at the pair attacking them. *"I'll get ye, I'll find ye' when ye' sleep and slit yer throats."* As he spat the curses he rolls sideways to the chum chume and tries to dive down the slippery metal chute covered with fish guts and sea weed. Sadly for Hookshanks he catches himself on the edge for a second, just long enough to leave Evelina and Cassian a chance to strike him

_OOC

The halfling dives down the chute but fails the agility test so Evelina and Cassian can get free attacks (like a failed disengagement)

_

----------


## rax

"Stop him!" Cassian cries out as he tries to cut down the mad halfling before he can escape.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Free attack (1d100)[*35*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Outnumbered 2:1 +10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*11*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*79*]
(1d10)[*3*]

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina tried her best to put down the halfling as he attempted to escape, hoping to prevent him from rallying even more resistance.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Free Attack:* WS TN 46 (1d100)[*98*]
*Damage:* (1d10)[*10*]+6

----------


## DrK

The slip on the sea weeds is fatal for the halfling. Even as he crests the top of the chute Cassian lunges forward in a beautiful straight thrust that would have made his swordmanship teacher proud. Hookshanks lets out a gurgle as the sword severs his spine and punctures  lung before he topples backwards into the the great tank of chum, little body sinking into the mass of sea water and fish guts. As Sandrezi and Andrei let the kids out, one of them looks at the mage. *"Its a gator mister. Big one size of a sea dragon, he dangles the us down the trapdoor next door and beast eats us."* He gulks in terror, nodding to the young priest before racing from the door. The older children holding the younger ones as they head in the direction towards where the Sun Temple of Saranrae lies. 

In the room the now sleeping dog is easily tied up, muzzled and tossed into the room atop the bound and gagged other Yagrin and Giggles as the noise from the room beyond where the chutes lead to continues, though as you pause to catch your breaths you can louder and louder shouts of *Chum, .... Chum.... CHUM gods damn it..."* as no-one is shovelling chum down the chutes into the next room.

----------


## Haval

'Then we stay away from that.' Andrei wondered how long Lamm had had the creature, and how many people had he fed to it.

After they hear the shouting, 'Is that him? Has anyone actually met Lamm?'

----------


## wilphe

I've not had the pleasure. Winifred quickly checks the desk and Yarvik's body and tries to work out how many voices are from the other room

So if that door is locked from the inside we can wait until they get pissed off enough to come see what is going on or try going through the broom cupboard?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*55*] Search +41
(1d100)[*45*] Perception +61

----------


## rax

"No, we have the initiative now and whoever's on the other side hasn't yet understood what's happening. We should move at once and go through the broom cupboard," Cassian says. 

Casting his eyes at the dead halfling, he shakes his head. _It doesn't feel right, killing such a small creature, not matter how cruel and vicious he might have been. There's no honour in this victory._

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Before they burst into any more rooms, Evelina smoothly transitions to the massive halberd she carried on her back. There seemed enough of her allies could form a shield wall, allowing her to strike as hard and quickly as possible, especially if they came face to face with the massive reptile the children had just mentioned.

With the new weapon firmly in her hands, she gave a nod in agreement. *"Forward while we have the advantage."*

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Free Action:* Quick Draw - Halberd

----------


## wilphe

Alright let's go. Same drill as before Winifred puts her weapons away and gets ready to open the door and step through

----------


## Haval

> Casting his eyes at the dead halfling, he shakes his head. _It doesn't feel right, killing such a small creature, not matter how cruel and vicious he might have been. There's no honour in this victory._


'Normally I'd agree but I think I'd make an exception for that one.' Andrei will stay behind the people who could actually fight.

----------


## Janwin

The dwarf, who was unable to finish off the halfling due to the faster humans blocking the small space there was to get at him, agrees.  "Aye.  Best catch 'im unawares."

He hefts his shield and hammer again and gets ready to storm through the door to face whatever is within.

----------


## DrK

Again the party pause at a door before its pulled open by Winifred allowing Cassian, Bardin and Evelina to lead the way into the back room of the disgusting fish factory. The room is massive, stretching almost as large again as the rooms you have explored and set ~10ft lower than the level you were on. You emerge onto a rickety wooden walking overlooking the main floor.

 

THe floor here is slick with river water, bits of seaweed and fish blood and the air is thick with the accompanying stenches. Your catwalks sticks to the all around the eastern edge of the room before coming down rotten stairs on the far side of the room, or its only a 3 yard drop for those who are so bold! A wide square opening in the floor in the western half opens up directly into the muddy Jeggare river water. Above that square opening is a trio of blocks and pulleys and ominously a rope with a noose at the end hangs above each one.... blood stained wooden planks around the hole.

The eastern half of the room of the room is filled with an 8ft diameter chum barrel, fed by the chutes from the previous room. Standing waist deep in the vile slurry and stirring it hard are three young teens, to the far wall (west side) a series of planks are balanced upon barrels where 4 more children use wooden paddles to squeeze the moisture from the chum cakes so they form a sticky mass and then drop them into tattered looking crates presumable for sale. Above the racket you can see two surly thugs, one with a large heavy cleaver, the other with a rusty chain wrapped around his fist, the chain drips blood and several of the children bear marks of its blows. As you enter he smashes the chain against the tar sealed metal tank, bellowing *"CHUM, CHUM YOU BUGGERS OR YOU'LL DO FOR GOBBLES!"* he stares up at the holes where the chutes were, not noticing the halfling's blood in the fish slime....

As you all barrel into onto the catwalk the thugs look up in surprise, but grin with evil intent....


_OOC

THe catwalk would be 22 yards total to run around the edge and then down the stairs. The thugs are in the centre of the room (between the tank and the opening) and look at you with unpleaseant gazes

If you assume each square is ~2 yards




_

----------


## wilphe

If you want your friends from the other room to hear you; you'll have to talk to them in hell.

Winifred elects to stay where she is and gets her bow out whilst leaving room for the rest to move past her then sends an arrow towards the closest thug

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*13*] BS 41
(1d10)[*8*]+3

----------


## rax

"I suspect we've found where the gator lairs," Cassian says quietly to Bardin and Evelina, indicating the opening with the nooses above it. Keeping his shield up, he begins to advance carefully around the walkway towards the stairs. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Move action twice to move 16 yards along the walkway. I believe that puts Cassian just before the turn towards the stairs.

----------


## Haval

'This does not seem like a good position to fight from.' Andrei mutters. He's prepared to go over the edge, but will wait and see how the two thugs respond. He'll focus on the first of the two to climb the stairs and see if he can make things difficult for them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action to Delay
Half Action to cast Drop on the first Thug to enter combat

Channeling test
vs. Wp 51 (+10 for Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*82*]

Drop (Casting 4+, +1 if the channeling test works)
(1d10)[*1*]

24 yrds or 12 squares to cause someone to drop their weapon, wp test to shrug it off

----------


## Janwin

The dwarf sets off at a full run around the walkway, knowing that taking that jump would only end up with him on his face.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full Action: Run
Moves 18 yards around the walkway.

----------


## DrK

As the party burst into the room the children scream dropping to the floor or scattering under big vat of vile fish guts. Cassian and Bardin race along the creaking walkway, the slats bending and moaning under the heavy weight of the dwarf. Even as they run along the walk ways Alexej tries to call upon the winds of magic, but the aether is weak today and he fails to grasp the flows to produce the effect he wanted.

By the door Winifred nocks an arrow and sends it plunging straight into the chain wielding thugs shoulder, the man howling with pain! Although the flask at his waist and the red rimmed eyes suggests more drunken rage than rational fear as the blood pours from the wound. The chain wielding man runs forward unfurling the chain from his and smashing it across the platform towards Winifred's legs! Whilst his friend runs up the stairs, reaching the corner to face off against Cassian, *"Aye pretty boy, I'll show you some sh** you don't be learning in yer fancy fencing schools..."*

_OOC

Thug 1: Move and attack with chain (as whip but no snare) (1d100)[76] TN 38 dam (1d10+2)[7] "Fast" (-10 dodge)
Thug 2: Move x 2 to run up the stairs to face off with Cassian
_

----------


## rax

"Flattery will get you nowhere - you're not my type," Cassian shoots back as he closes in on the thug shield first, cutting and slashing around the edges.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. 52 (1d100)[*22*], (1d100)[*71*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*10*], (1d10+4)[*14*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*99*], (1d100)[*99*]
(1d10)[*10*], (1d10)[*9*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*21*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## wilphe

Winifred notches another arrow and sends it towards the chain wielding thug

Do you know how to fight, or you only know how to beat up defenseless kids?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Half Action: Reload
Half Action: Attack  (1d100)[*29*] BS 41
(1d10)[*5*] +3 Damage

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina took a moment to assess the situation. She could either jump down to flank the enemy with her polearm, or aid in turning the chain-wielder into a pin cushion.

She elected the pin-cushion approach, quickly drawing the loaded crossbow that hung from her hip and leveling it against the man below the cat-walk.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Free Action:* Quick Draw - Crossbow
*Half Action:* Aim at chain-wielder
*Half Action:* Fire Crossbow BS TN 48 (1d100)[*90*]
*Damage:* (1d10)[*1*]+4

----------


## Janwin

As Thug 2 moves up the stairs to face off against his ally, Bardin moves into position to engage the thug as well, his hammer and shield raised.  With two shields blocking further advancement up the walkway, it was his hope that they could prevent the thug from getting to their bow-wielding allies.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Since I did my movement wrong, and Bardin instead keeps pace with Cassian, I'm going to assume that Bardin is also engaged with Thug 2 at this point.

Half Action: Aim
Half Action: Standard Attack

Attack: (1d100)[*82*] vs TN *70* (WS 50 + 10 Aim + 10 outnumbered 2-to-1)
Damage: (1d10)[*3*] + 4

----------


## Haval

To Winifred, 'I would say he doesn't know who he's dealing with.' Andrei says amiably. He will flex his hand and try to put a dart in the chain wielding man.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action to cast Magic Dart on the chain wielding thug

Channeling test
vs. Wp 51 (+10 for Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*10*]

Magic Dart (Casting 6+, +1 if the channeling test works)
(1d10)[*6*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## DrK

It's a painful learning curve for the pair of thugs! With overwhelming force the party raid the room. Winifred fires a second arrow which joins the first in the man's chest as he starts to stagger, narrowly avoiding being hit by the crossbow bolt before collapsing stone dead as a flickering ball of magical force strikes his head killing him. 

His comrade tries to fend off Cassian, blocking one blow before the backswing gives him a savage cut across the mid section. Leaping back, hand clenched to his stomach he just avoids the hammer of Bardin.

Bleeding and seeing the blast of magic kill his friend he throws the cleaver to the floor below the catwalk... *"Come now, you would nae' kill an unarmed man eh? Take what you want. Lamn don't pay me enough to get killed."* 

As he speaks he backs up, clearly scared and surrendering

----------


## Janwin

Bardin steps forward, his shield and hammer still raised in a defensive manner in case the thug is attempting some sort of ruse.

"Aye, ye've a chance o' livin', lad, if'n yer useful.  Where's Lamn?"

----------


## Deadguy

[QUOTE=Deadguy;24908518]
*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina snorted at her own poor shot. While trained in it's use, she definitely did not prefer that method of combat. Almost as soon as the bolt missed it's mark, she weighed the risk of abandoning the tactic and dropping down to the floor below with the polearm in hand.

The mercenary didn't get to act on the impulse, however. Her target was struck dead and the other seemingly surrendering, so she took the lull to load the crossbow again.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Full Action:* Load crossbow

----------


## wilphe

Winfred briefly considers jumping down and then decides that she has no idea how strong the floor is so makes her way down the stairs, leaving the children to Sandrezi she checks for other doorways and the dead thug - and anything that looks interesting or valuable

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*100*] Perception 41

----------


## Haval

Andrei will help Winifred search.

*Spoiler*
Show


Search vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*74*]

And just in case
Magical Sense vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*53*]

----------


## rax

"Get on your knees and keep your hands where we can see them, then answer the dwarf's question!" Cassian instructs the ruffian.

----------


## DrK

As the thug surrenders, dropping to the ground cradling his wound (probably close enough to "on your knees") Winifred and Andrei look around but apart from more terrified children that cling to them with piteous expression of hope that their ordeal might be over they find little. Under the cat walk ae a few hammocks and piles of rags, evidently where the children sleep and there is a door leading to the loading dock but little else. 

To thug, Bogrin, looks at the dwarf, the warrior and the hellknight aspirant all staring down at him and pales. *"Look,I only work here, I git my lady and three nippers to take care of. Don't kill me."* He nods down to the floor below, *"Lamn got his rooms on the next floor down, unless you fancy swimming you got to go through the old Kraken's Folly."* He nods to the grime covered window and you can see behind the fishery the decrepit looking boat lurching drunkenly in the water.

*"Go down through boat and there's a catwalk under this level, he's under there like a spider in 'is web. All the gold and loot these little blighters collect he keeps fer himself."* You all remember the catwalk you had seen running around the outside of the building on the western wall and now if you squat by the hole in the floor you can make out another set of mouldering catwalks on the level below some scant few inches above the river water.  As he speaks both Cassian and Evelina hear the play on the "spider" and "kraken's folly" and realise that even broken the man is being deceptive about something...

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina scowled at the man, almost to the point of bearing her teeth. *"You think half-truths will get us to spare you? Did you really think someone trained by HELLKNIGHTS wouldn't pick up on your treachery? Run him through and add his body to the chum, it's obvious he isn't the repentant sort."*

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


Intimidate TN 51 (1d100)[*37*]

----------


## rax

"Now, now, no need for more violence just yet," Cassian intervenes. "She has a point though. You are hiding something and we'll have the truth from you. What surprises are there in store for us if we follow the path you laid out? Tell us, or I turn this very angry woman loose on you, understood?" he tells the ruffian.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Could this little speech be characterized as friendly enough to count as a Charm test? If so, here's the check vs. Fel 36 (1d100)[*67*]

If not, just treat this as a pure RP to reinforce Evelina's threats.

----------


## wilphe

Or we could make him lead the way if we are concerned about the veracity of his information and the apparent insincerity of his capitulation.

----------


## rax

"That's certainly an alternative if this 'gentleman' should turn out to be less than cooperative," Cassian agrees.

----------


## DrK

The thugs shakes his head, eyes wide at Evelina's threats. *"No, no, I'm sorry, but Lamn's a real bastard. He'll kill us fer failing if you don't kill us."* He points at the boat out the window, *"You can go through the boat, but there's spiders, massive ones bigger 'n a dog in there. You needs the ointment and candles that are in the stores."* With the last he points to a tattered set of cupboards in the corner that are piled high with all manner of crap. 

*"Normal stuff like, or end of the day we drop the kid's taking down into a skiff through the hatch."* He nods to the hole in the floor. *"Lamn stays down on his level fer days at a time, or sometimes like we'll all go down in a skiff to see the boss."*  He gestures at a coil of rope, one of many by the hole to the river. *"That one be tied to a skiff if ye give it a tug it'll be back."* He looks broken and defeated now and you sense he's not trying to trick you anymore.

----------


## wilphe

What about Gobbleguts? Winfred turns her attention to the cupboard and retrieves the items indicated

----------


## Haval

'Is there a back door? I'd like to be certain he's got nowhere else to run to.'

----------


## DrK

The man shakes his head slowly. *"I'm no sure it's sometimes under there or there is another pool where lamn has his quarters "*

At mention of a back door he shakes his head. *"Nay, Lamn's lair down there. He'll die before he leaves his stuff."*

As you lean by the square hole and tug on the rope a skiff is pulled into view, the small wooden canoe big enough door 3 people.

----------


## wilphe

*"Nay, Lamn's lair down there. He'll die before he leaves his stuff."*

That's kind of what we had in mind too.

Winifred climbs carefully down into the boat and takes the oars

A penny to take you across. A shilling to take you back. This is going to take a few trips

----------


## rax

"I see you've taken command of this expedition, Miss Winifred?" Cassian replies with an eyebrow raised. "Before we confront Lamm, this man needs to be restrained and the children taken care of."

Cassian forces the thug to the floor, ties him up and gags him with whatever is at hand, then turns to the children. "Listen carefully now, children. We're going to take care of Lamm and make sure he never troubles any of you again. We've subdued all of his henchmen so no one will stop you from leaving. If you wish for food and shelter, go to the Temple of Sarenrae and tell them Sandrezi Draghici - this fellow - told you that you could find help there."

----------


## DrK

The man submits without issue shifting slightly to make sure his wound isn't overstretched, and a whispered, *"You cut me free before you leave. You don't leave me to die here!"* The children run past him, a couple stopping to savagely kick him once or twice before they listen to Cassian and promise to head to the Temple of the Dawnflower, the offer of shelter, food and water an attractive one for the small urchins. 


Winifred tugs gently on the skiff and pulls it into view before she slides carefully down the rope landing in the skiff that creaks alarmingly and wobbles. Its an old ancient little skiff with a couple of rotten oars in it and a few inches of putrid water. The area under the old fishery is horrible. Slime and seaweed coat the posts supporting the upper level and chum and water and fish juice drip down from the level above, the water dark and swirling under the boat. A catwalk runs around the edge, the planks cracked in places and scant inches above the water. There is a door on the "land side" clearly leading to what must the be the cellar under the fishery where Lamn has holed up. The other wayleads to a rough looking door crudely made in the side of the decaying fishing vessel. A worn name plate reading "Kraken's folly" on the prow, although you think it must be several years since it last set sail.



From where the skiff sits under the hole in the floor its only ~6 feet to the catwalk, and then you could walk to the door leading to Lamn's quarters 

_OOC

The skiff floats under the hole in the floor (which is between top two sets of roped supports,
The catwalk has no rails or hand holds so running / charging / acrobatics would require a check of some kind. Walking carefully does not
Its a very easy (+40) agilty or Str check to lower yourself into the skiff without a mishap of some kind


_

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*33*]47+40

----------


## rax

"Die? No sir, when we return, you shall have your just desserts," Cassian answers before sheathing his sword, slinging his shield, and gingerly lowering himself into the skiff.

*Spoiler: Str test*
Show

(1d100)[*43*] vs. 78 (Str 38+40)

----------


## DrK

Cassian and Andrei carefully lower themesleve onto the skiff beside Winifred, the small canoe sinking dangerously in the water up to the near the gunwhales and water leaking in through the sides slightly as you splash into the rotten little boat. A network of ropes and chains from under the building allow you to push and pull the boat around easily, but with a choice of the slippery looking catwalk or a longer pull around the pillars and out from under the building to go round towards the door its a thought as o how well one would swim....

_Do you go 6ft to the catwalk and hop onto that carefully or do you the long way around to get right up to the wall of Lamn's hideoput and avoid nearly all of the catwalk.
Catwalk looks fine, its just rickety and you wouldn't want to run or do cartwheels on it_

----------


## wilphe

Do you want to get out and take the catwalk whilst I go back for the others?

You can take your time

----------


## Janwin

As the others move down, the dwarf slings his shield and hooks his hammer, preparing to move down the rope when there is some free space on the skiff.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For when he has to go down the rope:

Str: (1d100)[*33*] vs TN 82 (42 + 40)

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina moves behind the others, stowing her weapons and awaiting her turn on the rope. Despite the city's nearness to the water, she never enjoyed getting wet. The prospect of actually falling into it beneath this foul place made her nose wrinkle in disgust.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


Str TN 51 + 40 (1d100)[*57*]

----------


## rax

"Rickety boat or rickety catwalk - I'd say there's an even chance of ending up in the drink either way," Cassian chuckles. "Drop me off on the catwalk - that way we can speed up the reinforcements."

----------


## wilphe

Ok, but watch for traps. He might have some precaution against his employees slitting his throat while he sleeps.

Winifred eases the skiff against the catwalk and then goes back for the others

----------


## Haval

Andrei is watching the water suspiciously but will follow Cassian onto the catwalk. 'Can't say I've had the pleasure of swimming in that. Maybe someone who isn't wearing any armour should go first if the worse happens.' He'll take Winifred's warning to heart, 'I rather feel like this whole area counts as a trap, but I wouldn't put it past Lamm at this point.'

*Spoiler*
Show


Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*58*]

----------


## DrK

Lining up at the door into the basement chambers of the fishery Cassian can make out deep coughing grunt of a large "beast" in the chamber beyond and a muttered low voice speaking, though whether to the beast or to another he can't make out. Examining the door can see that its not locked and appears to be untrapped.  From the catwalk, the dim light and shimmering filthy water fill people with a deep unease, a swirl in the water leaves Andrei starting but its just a river fish of some kind, not something large or with teeth. 

As you wait for a moment you are all ready to go, excitement or tension as you know you are about to face a man who has wronged you all in some way


_OOC
No apparent traps, door has no obvious lock....

_

----------


## wilphe

Winfired readies her sword and looks for the assent of the rest of the party before opening the door and stepping inside, making a last minute check on the door and what can be heard behind it

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

[roll]1d100p/roll] Perception 41  +20 for Acute Hearing

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*53*] Perception 41  +20 for Acute Hearing

----------


## Janwin

As the group finally gathers before the door, Bardin also sees if he can hear or see anything of note.

Once ready, he murmurs a few Dwarven words and one of the runes on his hammer begins to glow.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception: (1d100)[*46*] vs TN 53

Activate Temporary Rune of Speed: Increase of 1d10 to initiative score for upcoming fight.

----------


## rax

Cassian brings up his shield, ready to move swiftly through the door once it's opened.

*OOC:* Initiative (1d10+4)[*13*]

----------


## Haval

_I would hate to have to do this a second time._ Andrei will do his best to be quiet and will focus on looking into the aether in case there was anything worse then a giant crocodile through there. He will draw the wand they had looted earlier.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Initiative
(1d10+48)[*49*]

Magic Sense vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*8*]

----------


## DrK

Winifred throws open the door revealing the room beyond (one in which Andrei's magical sense detected no significant swirls in the ether). The room behind is a junkyard. The air in the large room is chilly and stinks of the river thanks to huge opening in the floor that drops away to the river shore three feet below. Several pilings emerge from the waters to support the roof 8ft above the floor with mossy ropes slung between them. In two places rusty and stained manacles hang from the ropes above the water - obviously used for a grim and unwholesome purpose. Two five foot wide walkways cross the room around the yawning hole where a collection of old cabinets, lock boxes, and piles of clutter are strewn about. Chipped porcelain plates, a cracked goblet, badly rusted silverware, an old wooden shield with an arrow in it and other treasures litter the floor. Three tables heaped high with assorted junk stand amidst this mess and nearby a door leads into another section. 
Entering you all see Lamn on the far side of the pool surrounded by the junk, hunched by the water feeding what looks like a child's arm to a massive 12ft long gator that is perched half out of the water, an old beast with thick scales and many scars.


As you burst in the old man's cruel face turns to one of rage, *"You lot, how the hell you find me, who sent you? I'll gut ye I will, best leave now before I slash you good and feed you to gobbleguts 'ere"* he shouts at Cassian, Bardin and Evelina as they barrel through the door to the narrow walkway.

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



There was no witty banter with Evelina. The stoic mercenary was all business when it came to fulfilling the contract she'd taken. The fact that this man was a tumor on the city in which her chapter operated in made it all the more important to win decisively. 

The crossbow that hung at her hip was lifted with lightning reflexes, leveled and fired in the man's direction without even a word returned to his threat.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Free Action:* Quick Draw - Crossbow
*Half Action:* Aim at Lamn
*Half Action:* Fire Crossbow BS TN 48 (1d100)[*89*]
*Damage:* (1d10)[*3*]+4

----------


## wilphe

You should hire a better class of underling

Winifred sends an arrow towards the old bastard

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*41*] BS 41
(1d10)[*4*] +3

----------


## rax

"You're not so hard to find as you think, you mangy cur!" Cassian answers, making his way quickly along the walkway to reach the other side of the opening. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Two half actions to move to the other side of the opening (up to 8 squares/16 yards). Cassian aims to put at least one square between himself and the edge of the opening so he can't easily be dragged into the water by the gator.

----------


## Haval

Andrei is fixated on the child's arm for a moment but will eventually shrug that off. Now they were here Lamm didn't seem like that much of a threat. The alligator on the other hand.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action - Magic Dart at Gobbleguts

Channeling test
vs. Wp 53 (+10 Aetheric Atunement)
(1d100)[*38*]

Casting roll (6+ with +1 if the channeling test succeeds)
(1d10)[*2*]

Any damage
Magic Missile Str 3
(1d10+3)[*6*]

----------


## wilphe

Focus on Lamm, that's why we are here. The Croc might leave if he dies anyway

----------


## Haval

> Focus on Lamm, that's why we are here. The Croc might leave if he dies anyway


This was somewhat academic considering the failure of Andrei's spell. 'Are you absolutely sure about that?' he replies looking at the size of the crocodile. Andrei would frankly prefer finding something to exonerate himself first, but there was little reason to see that happening even if Lamm survived.

----------


## DrK

Lamn snarls angrily as an arrow grazes his cheeks and steps back, whipping a razor sharp short blade from his belt. He whips another blade out and hurls back at Wnifred as the bolt from Evelina thuds into the wood beside him. The massive saurian grunts and scurries across the floor towards  Cassian as he advances, its scaled snoutand massive teeth snapping at him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



THrown dagger at Winifred (1d100)[*66*] TN 42 dam (1d10+1)[*8*]

Crocodile all out attack Cassian (1d100)[*93*] TN 61 (1d10+6)[*7*]

----------


## rax

"Come on then, you benighted hell beast!" Cassian shouts at the gator. He crouches to try deliver a series of overhand chops with his falcata while keeping his shield well in front of him to try and bat Gobbleguts away. Landing a clean blow proves difficult though, with only a single cut getting anywhere near the beast.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52 (1d100)[*48*], (1d100)[*80*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*9*], (1d10+4)[*8*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*83*], (1d100)[*13*]
(1d10)[*3*], (1d10)[*4*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*12*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## wilphe

'Are you absolutely sure about that?' 

I was absolutely certain it was a possibility Winifred doesn't flinch as the knife skips past her

Hmm, brings a knife to an archery fight

She notches another arrow and sends it in his direction

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Half Action - Reload
Half Action - Attack (1d100)[*26*] BS 41
(1d10)[*8*] +3

----------


## Haval

Andrei will choke down a response as Lamm started throwing knives at them. He's irritated enough to shout back 'Give up you stupid old bastard.' before throwing another dart back at him.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action - Magic Dart at Lamm

Channeling test vs. Wp 53 (aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*72*]

Casting roll (6+ with +1 if channelling succeeds)
(1d10)[*6*]

Any damage (Str 3 magic missile)
(1d10+3)[*8*]

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



The mercenary smoothly transitioning by dropping the lanyard secured crossbow, leaving it hang at her hip. The halberd was drawn from it's clasp on her back in the same movement of her hands. There was no wasted effort.

Once the polearm was in her grasp, she rushed forward. From her position alongside Cassian, she attempted to skewer the beast before them.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Free Action:* Quick Draw - Halberd
*Full Action:* Charge Gobbleguts WS TN 46 + 10 (charge) + 10 (outnumbered?) (1d100)[*75*]; acting as Slow & Impact (+10% to dodge / parry)
*Damage:* (2d10b1)[*7*]+6

----------


## DrK

Its a busy fight in the small dank cellar above the soaking planks. Lamn howls in rage as the magical ball of power from Andrei tears a gash in his side. Seconds later he takes an arrow in the shoulder from Winifred. *"I'll skin ye, I'll never give it up, its all mine!"* he shrieks before turning and running through the flimsy door at the back of the chamber, the door slamming shut behind him, but revealing a glimpse of a filthy bed beyond.

The crocodile grunts and bellows, the sound deafening as the crocodile is slashed with Cassian's blade leaving a massive gash in its flank. As Evelina rushes up as well the beast goes beserk lashing out with its massive maw and slapping at Evelina with its muscular tail. Cassian is fast though and manages to wedge his shield in the creaure's mouth, the teeth crunching around the edge of the shield leaving deep gouges.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Lamn moves to the small room at the back

Crocodile vs Cassian and Evelina

vs Cassian (1d100)[*54*] TN 61 dam (1d10+6)[*14*]    - pre-emptively parried
vs Evelina  (1d100)[*52*] TN 61 dam (1d10+6)[*15*]








61 +6

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



The rough and ready woman is slammed with the battering ram of a tail. The sound of bones cracking can be heard as her right arm is driven into the side of her ribcage. She barely keeps hold of the halberd as she stifles a wheezing groan of pain.

She is suddenly much more cautious. One more blow like that would surely be her doom.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Half Action:* Parrying Stance (pre-roll) (1d100)[*66*]
*Half Action:* Standard Attack WS TN 46 + 10 (outnumbered?) (1d100)[*53*]; acting as Slow & Impact (+10% to dodge / parry)
*Damage:* (2d10b1)[*9*]+6

5 damage soaked, 10 taken. 3 wounds remaining.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred evaluates her options, weighing up how strong the door looks

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action - Reload
Half Action - Move along the other catwalk to the one Cassian and Evelina took

(1d100)[*95*] Perception +41

She's either going to set up a flank on the beast or try and burst down the door and finish Lamm off before he either heals or flees

----------


## rax

"The man is utterly mad!" Cassian exclaims as he wrenches his shield from Gobbleguts' jaws. Continuing his offensive, he strikes again at the beast with careful, measured cuts.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. 62 (WS 52, Outnumbered +10) (1d100)[*44*], (1d100)[*13*] 
Damage (1d10+4)[*11*], (1d10+4)[*9*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*41*], (1d100)[*11*]
(1d10)[*3*], (1d10)[*7*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*88*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Haval

Andrei will follow Winifred, if only to keep his distance from the crocodile.

----------


## DrK

THe crocodile is savage, and maddened after the damage wrought upon it. It lurches fowards again but this time Evelina is ready, the halberd angled frowards near enough severing the beast's front leg as it impales itself upon her pole arm. Even as she struggles against the 200+kg of saurian Cassian hacks down with brutal efficient strokes and manages to hack off another limb and the beast stiffens in shock as its start thrashing in death! 

By the door, skirting the dying crocodile Winifred and Andrei both race after Lamn, the door looks like, well, a slightly mouldy rotten door of relatively cheap construction. You;d guess he probably locked it but a few good kicks should stove it in....

----------


## wilphe

Winifred doesn't even bother checking to see if Lamm locked the door, instead picking up speed and hitting it with her left shoulder

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*79*] Str+33 (with +10 for charge 43?)

----------


## Haval

Assuming Winifred can't the door open Andrei will use the acid wand on the area around the handle.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


If I need a roll

Str 2 magic missile that reduces the AP of the door by 1
(1d10+2)[*4*]

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



*"Ugh..."* Evelina struggled to free her polearm from the reptile's body with her injured arm. She leaned against it for a moment, breathing ragged, giving a thankful nod toward Cassian.

With the massive threat eliminated, she retrieved her crossbow and loaded it. The door was a chokepoint that she was in no hurry to get stuck in, especially with the wounds suffered.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Free Action:* Retrieve Crossbow
*Full Action:* Reload Crossbow

3 wounds remaining.

----------


## rax

Backing away from the dying crocodile, Cassian shakes his head in sadness at having had to kill the monster. After all, it was no more than an animal, corrupted by Lamm like all other things he came into contact with.

Joining the other three over by the door, he addresses Evelina. "If you're not going to use that halberd to cut things with, it might prove useful in breaking down the door," he suggests. Sheathing his sword and slinging his shield on his back, he stretches out his hand towards the mercenary.

*OOC:* If Andrei's wand and Winifred's shoulder don't suffice in getting the door open, Cassian is offering to chop it down with the halberd.

----------


## DrK

Andrei levels the wand at the door and the hissing sphere of acidic matter begins to dissolve the door knob and the handle starts to blacken and crack. So much so that when Winifred hits it with her shoulder the door swings open and she stumbles into the room! The room seems to be a combination of bedroom and study. A wooden bed with a lumpy mattress stands against the east wall whilst a round table heaped with dirty plates, bread crusts, stained goblets, fruit rinds and scuttling cockroaches sits nearby. 

At the foot of the bed sits a strongbox, held shut with a slightly rusted padlock with a mouldy looking ledger sat atop the box. A sagging dreser filled with moth eaten clothes well past their glory days and some 10 years past their fashionable use is one corner and what appears to be a wooden hatbox surrounded by buzzing flies sits atop the dresser. 

Lamn, a stilleto in each hand lurks behind the door and as Winfred stumbles through lunges with a dagger to skewer her! 

_(1d100)[81]TN 56  dam (1d10+3)[9] (fast - 10 to dodge)_

----------


## wilphe

There is only one cockroach that Winifred cares about and it's the one that just failed to skewer her, Really? That's your move?, she switchs to her sword and tries to finish this old bastard off.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action Ready
Half Action Attack  (1d100)[*66*] WS 41
(1d10)[*10*]+3

----------


## rax

"Seems we won't be needing the big axe after all," Cassian observes when the door bursts open. Drawing his falcata and shield, he prepares to follow after Winifred.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Two half actions to draw sword and shield.

----------


## Haval

> "Seems we won't be needing the big axe after all," Cassian observes when the door bursts open. Drawing his falcata and shield, he prepares to follow after Winifred.


'I don't know, he's seems pretty angry.' Andrei wonders if he should try subduing Lamm, but will settle for whacking him with his staff for the moment.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action - Aim
Half Action - Hit Lamm with staff

vs. WS 41
(1d100)[*90*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## wilphe

Yeah well be careful of those blades, he seems the type to poison them

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



The scarred woman cursed under her breath, unable to bring the crossbow to bear with the door blocking her.

Adaptable as always, she switched her weapons back to the polearm and moved forward to get into the next room where the struggle was taking place.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Free Action:* Quick Draw - Halberd
*Full Action:* Move through door

----------


## DrK

Lamn looks almost frenzied as the rest of you burst throug the door surging into the cramped room that seems a combination of filthy bedroom and private treasure hoard and you realise that this collection of trinkets, treasures and stuff is the culmination of Lamn's entire life. HHe hisses and curses at you all as you start to surround him, mad with rage and delusional he howls and screams the vilest of curses down upon you, your family and all you love. Lunging forward he goes to skewer Cassian who looks the richest!

_(1d100)[70] TN 56 dam (1d10+3)[10] Fast

Dodge if needed (1d100)[31] TN ??
Parry if needed (1d100)[59] TN ??
_

----------


## wilphe

> Lunging forward he goes to skewer Cassian who looks the richest!


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ha!


Winfred looks for an opening, hoping to end this before anyone else gets hurt, anyone on her side I mean

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 

Half Action Aim
Half Action Attack (1d100)[*78*] WS 41+10
(1d10)[*10*] +3

----------


## Haval

Andrei will get out of Lamn's way to make it easier for the others to get in here.

----------


## rax

Cassian lets Lamm's attack slide off his shield, but the man's frenzied attack throws his aim off and his counterattack goes wide.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. 62 (WS 52, Outnumbered +10) (1d100)[*72*], (1d100)[*72*] 
Damage (1d10+4)[*6*], (1d10+4)[*6*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*91*], (1d100)[*8*]
(1d10)[*5*], (1d10)[*3*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*93*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina wielded the polearm in a manner similar to a spear, thrusting the sharpened point at the terrible man with quick stabs. Hopefully, being skewered would take some of the fury out of the raving lunatic.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


*Full Action:* Swift Attack TN 46 (+10 outnumbered) (1d100)[*51*] (1d100)[*23*] - Fast (-10% parry / dodge)
*Damage:* (1d10+7)[*16*] (1d10+7)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

Lamn is like a ferret trapped in a sack slicing and hacking with the short blades like a madman, spittle spraying from his mouths as he threatens all manner of pain and suffering upon you all. In the frenzied attack Cassian and Winifred leap back, fending him off as the savaged attack puts off their swings forcing them on the defensive. As Andrei hops out the way Evelina wastes no time in stepping nin with two brutal thrusts from the halberd. 

The first is the most savage, catching Lamn in the face and near shearing of his lower jaw, the man screaming in horror at the ruin of his face, the misery is shortlived as she lunges again, this time the spike skewering his chest ripping into his lungs and chest as he collapses screaming into mess on the floor, thrashing weakly, legs kicking and drumming on the floor before he at lies still....

----------


## wilphe

Winifred watches dispassionately as the man who has been such a presence in their lives and ruined so many others breathes his last - she makes no effort to finish him off but once he is finally still quietly speaks.

Is everyone ok? 

She then bends over and searches his body

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 (1d100)[*22*] Search 41 


Maybe he'll have the key to that box, clothes don't look like much but I guess the orphans can use them

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*1*] Evaluate 20

If any of the clothes are worth something

----------


## Haval

Andrei breathes out slowly and looks down in distaste at Lamn's body. 'Can't say he didn't deserve it for all that I would have preferred it if we took him alive.' Andrei would rather get his name cleared first, but maybe Lamn had left records or had accomplices who knew his business. He'll go and see if the ledger was even readable.




> Winifred watches dispassionately as the man who has been such a presence in their lives and ruined so many others breathes his last - she makes no effort to finish him off but once he is finally still quietly speaks.
> 
> Is everyone ok?


'Better then him.' Everyone still seemed to be standing. 'He's dead but what are the chances that more of his people will show up here at some point, or might have issues with us as the people who ended him. Everyone should try to be careful at least for a little while.'

----------


## wilphe

Yes, well whatever we do find here and hopefully it's something worthwhile let's not be seen spreading it around straight away? But let's find it and get it out of here first. she watches Andrei check out the ledger, And I would also like to look at that and examine any trail to link Lamm to my ****ty cousins

----------


## rax

"I'm fine," Cassian answers Winifred. "And well done," he says with a nod of appreciation to Evelina. "Gaedren Lamm will never blight anyone's life again."

"I wouldn't worry much about any associates of Lamm showing up. I dare say that we dealt with most of them upstairs and now that he's dead, there's no profit in seeking revenge on his behalf. Unless of course you believe there's such a thing as honour among thieves," he says to Andrei with a harsh laugh.

Having said his piece, he moves over to inspect the fly-ridden hatbox. "This had better be a forgotten luncheon," he mutters, covering his mouth with his sleeve as he gingerly tries to flip the lid off with his sword.

----------


## Haval

Andrei is less optimistic, 'I can't see anyone caring enough to take this personally. Certainly not after I've met the crazy old bastard. But if I was a crime boss I'd say it'd set a bad example to allow just anyone to kill one of them. I'd might give people ideas.'

----------


## wilphe

"Gaedren Lamm will never blight anyone's life again."

If we want to be _completely_ sure of that we should cut off his head, stuff his neck with holy wafers, drive a stake through his heart or whatever. Hire a priest to do the job properly. she shrugs

"This had better be a forgotten luncheon,"

Good job I had that lizard before we came. Wonder if I could sell that guy Ol'Gobbleguts out there. Damn this guy had a lot of blood in him

But if I was a crime boss I'd say it'd set a bad example to allow just anyone to kill one of them.

Well you might be just anyone, I don't consider myself that way. We are a salutary reminder that one does not accumulate enemies like a crazy old lady accumulates cats. Hopefully we have thinned the herd enough to allow space for some less evil.

----------


## DrK

Flicking through he ledger Andrei can see that although is written in Varisian its also written in a style of code. The lists of numbers and names (even if nonsense due to his code) Andrei quickly realises that this must be a good find and list of all of Lamn's criminal activities and possibly his related allies and rivals in Korvosan underworld!


Cassian approaches the box and gingerly flicks the lid back. He blanches at the vile sight within. He recognises, impossibly the sight as Zelleara's head! Her long hair and sharp features now slack with rot. A half dozen cards, bizzarely the same cards you had each carried when you met her wedged in her mouth. From the condition she has been dead for weeks! The shock confusing young Cassian

*Spoiler: Cassian*
Show


An easy (+20) WP test or gain 1 IP



The rubbish and detritus does carry some values as Winifred searches and looks around. She unearths some very nice pieces....
A narrow teak cigar case inlaid with jadeA 1lb golden bar inlaid withe Devil of CheliaxA steel sceptre ~1 foot long wiha  golden crownA fist sized whale tooth scrimshaw carving of a krakenA silver ring bearing the inscription "For Emmah, the light of my night"A highly realisic carving of two entwined succubiAn abalone shell holy symbol of SelynAn oily flask that to Andrei smells coppery with the swirling winds of ChamonLamn's dagger that is excepttionally sharp and in a strange shape almost like a key wih an inscipion reading "For an inspiration of a father"  _(BC Dagger, +5% WS, gains fast quality)_An elaborate brooch of a house drake and an imp (two pests that infest the roofs of the cities noble dsitricts) coiled like yin and yang in heavy gold with a large garne and amethyst as eyes

----------


## Haval

> [COLOR="#8B4513"]If we want to be _completely_ sure of that we should cut off his head, stuff his neck with holy wafers, drive a stake through his heart or whatever. Hire a priest to do the job properly. she shrugs


Andrei grins at Winifred, 'I'm game if you are.' He'll pass her the book, 'This might be worth holding onto if we can work out how to read it. I can't see Lamm sharing the code with anyone though.' The detritus and assorted valuables made him sad, 'How many of the people who use to own this stuff do you think he fed to his pet?'

*Spoiler*
Show


Can I identify what's in the flask that smells like Chamon
Academic Knowledge (Magic) vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*93*]

----------


## rax

"Gods! What devilry is this?" Cassian cries out as he stumbles away from the hat box. "This can't be! It's...it's the soothsayer, but we were with her just hours ago!"

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



The one-eyed mercenary cleaned and stowed her weapon first, before inspecting anything else. Her equipment was her life-blood. Once that was complete, she had begun to inspect the objects the others had already found, but was interrupted by Cassian exclamation.

She moved to the basket and looked at the severed head, tucking a loose strand of hair back behind her ear as she did. *"By the looks of it, she's been in this condition for some time..."* She made a warding sign against witchcraft out of habit and stepped back.

*Spoiler: OOC: Checks*
Show


Inspection of items & head: Magic Sense TN 45 (1d100)[*51*] / Perception TN 49 (1d100)[*84*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred retrieves the duplicate of the card she got and puts it in her pocket, she's not entirely sure that's a _good_ idea exactly but it seems appropriate, Rest in peace Zelleara - we got him.  she looks at the Holy Symbol, Well I guess we've got a way to pay a priest to look after her. We should take her with us, not leave her here.

The ingot she takes, puts on the ring, sticks the dagger in her belt and briefly examines the broach before sticking it on the inside of her coat along with the Holy Symbol.

We can divvy this up later, right now I just want to get the most portable pieces ready to go in case we get interupted

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*50*] Heraldry and Genealogy 41 to see if it is anyone's badge


Then she looks for some not too bad clothing and uses that to pad the inside of the cigar box and adds the scrimshaw and the succubi. The scepter she places by the side before turning her attention to the strongbox, cautiously examining it

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*92*] Search/Perception 41


I hoped I'd find a key on him, but didn't.

----------


## rax

Cassian stares at Andrei, flabbergasted at the calmness of his response. "Ye gods, man! What's the matter with you? This is the head of a woman who mere hours ago set us on the path to finding and finishing Lamm, but from the state she's in she's been dead for _weeks!_ So who sent us on this mission? Who read the cards for us? Doesn't that worry you in the least?!"

----------


## Haval

At Cassian's exclamation Andrei, who was distracted by the ledger, will go over to see for himself. 'Oh.' Zelleara appeared to have been another victim, but under the circumstances Andrei couldn't help but be interested in the mystery. 'I have seen odder things in my time at the Academae. I wonder if she was a practitioner?' He didn't think many regular spirits were in a position to arrange vengeance on their own murderer but perhaps he needed to speak to an expert. 'I don't want to appear cold, but whether we spoke to a ghost or not I don't think she steered us wrong.'

*Spoiler*
Show


I was going to wait till Cassian said anything. Aiming for Amethyst magic so maybe this attitude is appropriate.

Magic Sense on the head
vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Atunement)
(1d100)[*45*]

Search for a key for the box
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*84*]

Academic Knowledge if Lamm had a non-crazy reason to keep a soothsayer's head in a box
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*45*]

----------


## wilphe

I had already expected that if we went back to that address afterwards we'd find that it was as if she'd never been there in the first place. So that, she gestures at the box, is creepy and disturbing, and weird, but today was already creepy, disturbing and weird.

----------


## wilphe

'I don't want to appear cold, but whether we spoke to a ghost or not I don't think she steered us wrong.'

We need to get out of here alive and in one piece before we start saying that. Could she have been someone else? An illusion or a shapeshifter? In any case now is not the time to discuss that

----------


## DrK

As you all search the room the keys you found on his belt help open up some of the boxes allowing you to find some of the jewels and expensive looking items. WInifred examines the massive brooch and realises (at the same time as Evelina who spies it) that this is not just a nice brooch but one that belonged to Queen Illeosa herself! How Lamn came to possess such a piece you have no idea but it will be worth a fortune and a death sentence at the same time (or a great reward if handed back!).

Its Cassian who recognises the strange key shaped dagger, it looks much like the daggers used by the Key-lock-killer, a notorious serial killer who slaughtered over 15 people before vanishing a few years ago. You doubt that Lamn was the murderer but its a strange thing to possess.

Whilst the others look to the valuables Andrei and Evelina look at the head. Its clearly been there for several weeks and someone (you would assume Lamn or one of his crew) has added some make-up after death to try and keep her looking _fresh_. Even as you consider the head and what/who you may have met earlier today the potion is distracing. Its Andrei who reads the subtle heavy swirls of _Chamon_ and realises that it will add some weight and strange sharpness to a weapon smeared with the oil

*Spoiler: Oil of Keen Edge*
Show



Magical oil, smear on a weapon = for 20 minutes that weapon gets _Impact_ and _Armour Piercing [1]_ qualities




As you looks around, the ledger looks it will need some study your thoughts are distracted as you hear a faint rumble that does not sound like thunder and a faint noise of screams and the roar of a mob carry in from the open door leading to the docks. You realise that the riots have intensified!

----------


## wilphe

Grab what you can and finish up here, we need to get out.

If we get separated meet up at the Twisted Drum - they know me there.

She stuffs her pockets with as much as she can carry and heads back to the skiff

Also I should mention I am pretty sure this broach belonged to the Queen, so I suggest that Cassian set up a way to return it

----------


## Haval

Andrei looks at the head with disgust but will leave it alone. 'Whatever the truth of what happened earlier I would honestly prefer it didn't happen a second time. For now I'm not sure what we can do about it.'

He will pass Cassian the oil as a peace offering after explaining what it was capable of. Then he'll help Winifred carry anything valuable out of here but only the ledger really matters to him.

----------


## rax

"We can make sure the poor woman receives a decent burial, so that her spirit may rest in peace," Cassian answers Andrei. "It's the _civilized_ thing to do. As for the various baubles, put them in your packs and let's be on our way. We just need to make sure the rest of Lamm's henchmen are properly dealt with as well."

He gingerly replaces the lid on the hat box and rustles up a length of twine to tie it shut, then gingerly lowers the box into his empty backpack. "As soon as we're out of here, I'll be going straight to the Pharasmans with this, no matter what's going on outside. Can I count on you to have my back?" he asks the others.

----------


## wilphe

Well "no matter what" is a bit of an open-ended commitment, so while I agree to see her properly taken care off there is a point where discretion is the better part of valor.

Also what were you planning on telling them when they ask who she is and how we got hold of it?

----------


## rax

"The truth, obviously," Cassian answers calmly. "We disposed of a vicious crime lord and discovered the head of one of his victims afterward. It is the Pharasmans duty to see to it that the dead are remanded to the afterlife, so even if we tell them that we were apparently first contacted by the Zellara's ghost, they should be more than happy to see her earthly remains properly buried."

----------


## wilphe

Good. So much easier to keep our story straight then.

----------


## Haval

> "We can make sure the poor woman receives a decent burial, so that her spirit may rest in peace," Cassian answers Andrei. "It's the _civilized_ thing to do. As for the various baubles, put them in your packs and let's be on our way. We just need to make sure the rest of Lamm's henchmen are properly dealt with as well."


'It's the least we can do.' Andrei hoped Zellara's spirit was aware enough to appreciate the sentiment. 'Given the riot that seems to be going on outside I think I would rather stay together for the moment. If it'll help I'll back up your story.'

----------


## Deadguy

*Evelina Ardei, Mercenary of the Nail*
Sheet

*Mercenary*
Player: Deadguy



Evelina kept her polearm at the ready. The sounds outside were enough to put her on edge, especially with the amount of reclaimed items they would be hauling about. She glanced at Cassian, shrugging at his thoughts of bringing the body to the priests. 

*"Dead is dead and she can't pay for this work."* The seer was able to see into the future, so it almost made sense she'd be able to send a message from the grave. That didn't mean Evelina liked it. She would most definitely need to report it to the Nail once things had calmed.

----------


## rax

"She never offered us payment in the first place, so that's academic," Cassian replies. "Now, if you'll all just do me the favour of dividing up the valuables for transport*, I'd like to get a move on out of here. This head isn't getting any fresher," he notes calmly. 

*I'm assuming that's possible, pending clarification from DrK in the OOC thread.

----------


## wilphe

I should point out that all of us were selected because we had good reasons to want this scumbag out of the way and that a good deed is it's own reward. But if we are so concerned about money help me get the rest of these chests open.

----------


## DrK

The rest of the chests have little in the way of valuables, mainly being filled with assorted junk that Lamn had accumulated over the many years of criminality. Heading back up to main floor you can hear the roar of the crowds in the city as you realise that the entire city seems to have gone mad! As you look out he doors you can see multiple pillars of smoke and red glows from areas all across the city. 

By the palace you see a flight of the dreaded Sable Company Marines on their fearsome hippogryphs circling and plunging into the crowd. And by the ancient school of the arcane and eldritch glowing dome reaches high into the air, occasionally crackling with arcane power as something impacts it. In the streets you can see mobs roaming up and down the waterfront, many with heavy clubs and shor blades bared! The occasional shout of _"The king is dead, down withe Queen"_, *"Kill the rich bast***ds, burn 'em out..."* 

As you pause clustered in the slurry chamber you can glance around the space, and wonder.... _where do you go now in this evening of madness_

----------


## wilphe

Well this is where we free his associates and bid them farewell, unless anyone has any objection?

If there is not Winifred will cut their hands loose but leave them to deal with their feet, Lamm and Gobbleguts are both dead. You are welcome to whatever we didn't take. After that I suggest you go home and rethink your lives

----------


## rax

"I promised them their just desserts and they shall have it," Cassian answers grimly. "These men kidnapped, tortured and starved children along with their foul master. For all I know they had a hand in the death of my sister as well. I won't kill them out of hand, but I see no need to release them on their own recognizance. Let them remain here, bound hand and foot, to meet whatever fate the Lady of Graves has in store for them."

"Speaking of which, let us make for Gray district post haste. Moving amongst these rioters will be dangerous, but somehow I think their numbers will thin out as we approach our destination. There's not much to loot in a graveyard and I doubt they'll have the appetite to confront the priesthood of Pharasma in their temple."

----------


## wilphe

If we were going to kill them we should have done so at the time, having accepted their surrender we are now responsible for them and I am not that coldblooded.

Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then do not be too eager to deal out death in judgement.

----------


## rax

"Kill them? They will be free to leave in any way they can effect themselves," Cassian replies. "If they cannot manage that, then that's their problem. As for being responsible for their well being, you may feel that way, but I do not. These are merciless criminals and I have no doubt that if you simply release them onto the streets, they will go back to abusing the young and defenceless for their own profit and pleasure. If you claim responsibility for them, then you must also take responsibility for what they do with that freedom. Will you do that?"

----------


## wilphe

And if you chose to leave them the possibility to escape, then whatever evil they do should they succeed is also on you. You want them dead, but don't want to do it yourself. Tough. You want them dead then follow me and show me the honour of a knight

Winifed returns to the thug in the chum room and cuts his hands free, Lamm and Gobbleguts are dead - you may find something of value down there. I suggest you return to your family and rethink your life. Please do not give me cause to regret sparing your life, I may not do so a second time should we meet again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*21*] Intimidate 22

----------


## Haval

'Well that seems a little much.' Andrei says in reference to the hippogryphs. 'Unless they intend to terrify people into going home. I wonder if the Queen helped the King along?' Andrei had no real interest in getting in the middle of all that.

On the matter of Lamm's associates, 'You could always try and find someone to hand them over to. Though I suspect anyone who might care is a little busy at the moment. Given everything that's going on outside I would say that if Pharasma has any fate in mind for them there's every chance they'll find it in the riots.'


*Spoiler*
Show


Academic Knowledge (Magic) on what's going on with the glowing dome. Which is presumably at the Academae
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*66*]

----------


## rax

"Spare me your attempts at mind reading, mistress Winifred," Cassian retorts. "The lives of these men is of no concern to me whatsoever. If I had wanted them dead as you say, I would have killed them before. They are vicious worms, and short of marching them to the authorities or executing them, there is nothing any of us can truly do to prevent them committing new crimes. But by choosing to release them to make their own way, _you_ are the one who will be responsible for what they do next. I will not sully my hands further with this matter."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred moves to the bedroom and gives a similar speech to Giggles and Yarvik - and the dog.

Your weapons are outside, take this opportunity to rethink the path you have chosen. I would not like to find you still on it should we meet again. Also don't cheat whores.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*28*] Intimdate 22

Dump:

Giggles' Flail
Giggle's knife and coin purse (if they exist)
Yargin's Rapier
(Poor quality?) shortbow

----------


## rax

Cassian makes his way outside while Winifred releases the prisoners and waits for her and Andrei to join him. He keeps a hand on his sword at all times to show any nearby rioters that he's ready for trouble.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred returns

After you. Let's not hang around

----------


## DrK

As the newly formed party bag up the loot from Gaedran's haul and bring up the stout chest bearing Zellara's head Winifred and Cassian discuss the prisoners before Winifred cuts their bonds. The thugs immediately grab a few things and race out into the chaos of the city beyond whilst Giggle pauses, a long green finger pointing at Winifred and Cassian - *"I'll see ye again, I'll get me revenge and next time I'll be laughing as I smash your teeth in."* before they turn and vanish into the narrow thin alleyways and warrens of the docks. 

As you look out once more you can all hear the screams, jeers and sounds of rioting echoing from across the city and realise it will be a long few days until city calms itself following the kings death and the ascension of Queen Illeosa! As you reappear on the Western Docks you west to the smoke and flames above the palace and the Hell knight's hall. To the south at the base of the ***** Citadel Volshyenek sits surrounded in flames, smoke billowing into the air the garrison of the City guard is surrounded by crowds of the poor and dispossessed eager for revenge against the perceived oppressors. Heading down the docks you know you'll pass close by Zellara's home. Already, down the docks you see a massive crowd growing outside the _Bailer's Retreat_, an incredibly rough dockside inn home to many ex-criminals and (if rumours are true, pirates). 

Even as you get to the docks wider concourses you hear a great roar from the crowd as you see a pair of young nobles, ropes around their necks being dragged to the front of the inn. You can hear hear chants of _"Down with the false queen"_, *"Die you noble *****"*, _"String 'em up"_. As you watch you can see a trio of hulking dockside brutes throw the ropes over the sign. The yuong woman collapses into a faint, fine red silk dress stained by the filth in the street. The you man wrestles and struggles, *"Damn you all. I am of House Jalento, I can pay, I can offer influence, you cannot do this..."*, in response he crowd start o tug on the rope with loud jeers.

----------


## wilphe

*"I'll see ye again, I'll get me revenge and next time I'll be laughing as I smash your teeth in."*

The smart thing to do would be to not tell us that, so forgive me I don't think your planned revenge will be a masterpiece of subtle planning - or any planning at all.

----------


## wilphe

Even as you get to the docks wider concourses you hear a great roar from the crowd as you see a pair of young nobles, ropes around their necks being dragged to the front of the inn. 

Winifred looks at Cassian, Good day to be a noble in disguise isn't it? That's not our problem but I feel we should stick together. There are too many of them to fight.

----------


## rax

"I highly doubt he's threatening a cunning plot when it comes to seeking vengeance. If I were you, I'd grow eyes in the back my head, though. Any darkened alley could be where he strikes from next," Cassian notes.

"Quite so, but unless this pair have committed some other crime than being of noble heritage, they don't deserve the fate that's about to be visited on them any more than you would. If I can effect their release, I will at least try," he answers Winifred when they come upon the scene of the rioters and the captured nobles.

*OOC*: I don't want to proceed further with this scene until DrK has been able to reply to my questions in the OOC thread.

----------


## wilphe

There are too many to fight and if you try talking to them I think they have some spare rope for you. I can try and persuade them to not kill them right away in the interests of making them do something humiliating and degrading.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cool with me

(1d100)[*79*] +41 Heraldry/Genealogy

(1d100)[*12*] +41 Common Knowledge  if she knows anything interesting

----------


## Haval

On the basis that he could always put Giggles to sleep again Andrei will stay to back up Winifred just in case. After Giggles threatens them, 'Good of him to warn us anyway.'

He'll stick around with the others for the moment. Intervening in an attempted lynching seemed like a bad idea though, 'If you're set on helping you could always appeal to their sense of greed. If those two can pay you can always tell the crowd they can hang them later.' Andrei assumes that Cassian might take issue with that attitude, 'Unless you mean to try fighting all of them anything that delays them from being hung in the next few minutes seems like a good idea.'

----------


## rax

"Here now! What's the meaning of all this?" Cassian calls out to the three prospective hangmen as he pushes his way forward through the crowd. "Are you three daft or something? Didn't you hear the boy? Him and his lady friend are from House Jalento! They ain't no nobles, just jumped up traders - no one the bitch queen cares about or listens to! You want to hang yourselves some aristos, then they're not what you're looking for." 

"And you know what else? House Jalento may be _rich_, but they ain't rich _bastards_! You ever needed to go the poor house, or know someone who did? Well, I'll bet you House Jalento paid for that poor house. Isn't that right, lad?" Cassian calls out to the young man.

"You understand what I'm saying? If any of the high and mighty in this city are friends of the poor folk, it's House Jalento! You want some justice for the wrongs that've been done to you? Hanging these two won't do that, but if you're smart, then here's your chance to improve your lot. Instead of hanging these two, why not make sure they make it home safe and sound? I bet House Jalento will be happy to reward you for that, isn't that so, boy?" he calls out again to the young nobleman. 

"Think about it! Hang them now, and all you've got to show for it afterwards is blood on your hands. See them home safely, and you'll have enough money for a better life. Seems an obvious choice to me!" 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Charm test (1d100)[*1*] vs. Fel 36 to convince the hangmen not to harm the two nobles
Pre-emptive FP re-roll (1d100)[*91*]

----------


## Haval

Andrei is not sure doing this in the middle of an angry mob is a good idea, but is willing to back up Cassian so at least anyone choosing to attack him from behind might think twice.

----------


## DrK

THe mob initially jeer and shout at Cassian, not more than a few of 'em eying up his armour and sword with suggestive gestures of their clubs. as he speaks though you see a few of the crowd nodding, before a woman at the back shouts out - _"Oh, I recognise the lad, he's served me meals at the poor house down on bread street he has, was might polite and even sang a song fer us.."_  a few more people soon in.  THe burly men with ropes and clubs try and shout back, claiming "all nobles are bastards" but soon the clamour dies down, and a gentle chorus of _"let 'em down, they ain't bad..."_ and _"The merchants ain't so bad, get them painted ********s at  court..."_

Amin looks with panic, hope flaring in his eyes at Cassian and breathes a sign of relife as a rough looking man pulls the rope off his head and cuffs Amin around the back of his head. *"Get yerself scarce you wont be as lucky next time.."* he barks, though he does rip the belt pouch of Amin's belt with a savage jerk. The young noble wisely doesn't object even as the tough stares Cassian down. 

Amin helps the young lady up and staggers towards Cassian. " I do not know you, but am eternally grateful to you. Please, could you escort us to my family's town house. Its in Cliffisde on Brick lane by the Amphitheatre."  Staggering he has to grab onto Cassian, "Please, I beg you, we've no money and these men would have killed us! I can reward you when I get to my house."

----------


## rax

"I am Cassian of House Escalante, though I would prefer not to advertise that fact among this crowd," Cassian answers quietly while steadying Amin with one hand. 

"I will be happy to escort you and this young lady to your town house, but I have an urgent duty to discharge first at the Temple of Pharasma. I don't think there will be too many rioters down that way, and it's not far to the Amphitheatre from there, so if you're willing to make the detour, you are welcome to travel under our protection," he continues, indicating Andrei and Winifred with a discreet nod.

----------


## DrK

Amin offers his hand to Cassian, "May Abador bless you with richers and fortune my friend lead on, though I had heard of trouble near the garrison so may be best avoided" he suggests gesturing down to the south where you can see smoke rising from the streets surrounding the tall fortified barracks that juts out into the docks. Even from here you can see flames flickering in the early night time air and you begin to wonder how many of the families of the guards live there!

Heading south with Amin and his cousin Cassandra in tow he explains more of what he knows. "You know of course his majesty has been ill for some time? Even the High Sunflower (priestess of Saranrae) could not heal him. Well the pages announced his passing this evening and the crowning of Queen Illesioa, the first of her name. She isn't well liked, but also there was an announcement of a tax on all houses, a "fair tax", the same on every property to pay for the kings internment. THat was the touch paper to the mob.." "

Even as he speaks you all freeze on the dockside wharf as you can see a half dozen toughs skulking in the shadows, long knives, bill hooks, gaffes and cleavers dripping fresh blood and each bearing a few scraps of red soaked cloth with guard insignia's on.


_Do you avoid, engage, diplomacy?_

----------


## rax

"I can understand how those of lesser means might feel such a tax would _not_ be fair," Cassian answers wryly. 

As they come upon the armed ruffians, he slows his step and says in a low voice: "Those men look like the sort of trouble we should avoid, don't you agree? Let's move away from the docks and move around them. All we need to do is keep heading south, and we'll hit Gray district eventually."

----------


## Haval

Andrei is grateful that they seemed to avoided being attacked by the crowd.

'Given all this it might be a good idea to find to hunker down somewhere until everyone gets tired. Even if they're angry I don't think they can keep this up forever.' Andrei rolls his eyes at the notion of a fair tax. 'I wonder whose idea that was. I'd say the Queen is being badly advised. If not it's almost as if someone wanted this to happen.'

To Cassian on the toughs, 'I don't disagree, but I'd say the chance of them or someone else following to try and rob us is quite high. Clearly we don't look intimidating enough.'

----------


## rax

"Maybe they'll follow, maybe they won't, but they outnumber us two to one. I'd rather delay fighting them as long as possible, especially now that Miss Evelina's gone her own way. You're courageous fighters, both of you, but neither of you is properly equipped to go toe to toe with those thugs, so avoiding them is the safest course of action," Cassian replies, looking from Andrei to Winifred.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Cassian, See, sometimes it helps to pay it forward. Now can we please get the hell out of here before anyone changes their minds.

She offers a choice of weapons at Amin and Cassandra, Winifred Couper, at your service. I regret all I have to spare is a whip and weird looking dagger that none the less seems to be excellently balanced. Take your choice, I hope we don't have cause to use it but it seems unlikely

She regards the ruffians with apparently casual disinterest, I'd prefer to avoid a fight, but I'd equally prefer to avoid looking scared

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*34*] Perception +41
(1d100)[*70*] WP 36 (Sixth Sense)

Have they noticed us and are they targeting us?

----------


## wilphe

Looking like we are trying to avoid them may make us look scared and make them attack us

----------


## rax

"So would ducking into a building, and going near them invites a confrontation. I am not afraid of any one of them, but even a lion can be taken down by a pack of wolves and we have the safety of the Master Amin and Lady Cassandra to consider. So if the price for their safety is that I must appear discomfited by a gang of ruffians, then that is a price I am willing to pay," Cassian answers calmly.

----------


## wilphe

Well pick a route and get going, I shall cover the back

----------


## rax

"This way then," Cassian says, leading the group off to the right, down a relatively wide side street.

----------


## DrK

Ducking sideways you are able to dart into a sidestreet out of sight of the toughs who continue down the dock front looking for easier meat to no doubt beat and steal from. With Amin and his female partner sticking close to you Amin looks at the obscure knife and reaches out o grab it before almost dropping it as he see's it. *"By the gods, in Abador's name. Is that a dagger like a key. Its infamous in the town, have you never of the killer who used such a thing."*

He stumbles back, away from Winifred. *"Is it yours, where did you find such a thing...?"* Glancing at Cassandra he seems poised to flee, his face pale in horror at the blade proffered

----------


## wilphe

Winifred chokes back an expletive, then breathes deeply, It lay in the den of a crime lord we had just finished dealing with when we happened upon you. I've only been in town a year or so so it means nothing to me.

----------


## Haval

> You're courageous fighters, both of you, but neither of you is properly equipped to go toe to toe with those thugs, so avoiding them is the safest course of action," Cassian replies, looking from Andrei to Winifred.


Andrei disagrees with the sentiment, 'I am usually pretty good at not dying but that only takes me so far.' He'll try to work out the location of the closest pub that it was normally safe to drink in. Presumably, the more people around them the less chance there was that someone would try to openly rob them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Common Knowledge (Korvosa) to have any idea what Amin is talking about
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*90*]

Common Knowledge to find a safe pub. Just so we have options.
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*26*]

----------


## rax

> Winifred chokes back an expletive, then breathes deeply, It lay in the den of a crime lord we had just finished dealing with when we happened upon you. I've only been in town a year or so so it means nothing to me.


 "It is the weapon of the Key-Lock Killer, a monster who slaughtered more than fifteen people before vanishing a few years ago," Cassian explains with a grim expression. 

"Apologies for the fright," he tries to calm Amin and Cassandra. "It is as Winifred said - we have just recovered it from the lair of a man named Gaedren Lamm. He was responsible for a great many evils, though I doubt he himself was the Key-Lock Killer. When things settle down, I fully intend to find out how he came to be in possession of this dagger, which is why we kept it with us."

"Now come on, we have to keep moving. Those thugs are hardly the only trouble out here," he urges the group.

----------


## DrK

Amin nods, hand still shaking nodding to Cassian,. "Aye, as you say, he was a bastard, and we had though he was dead. If he was connected in someway with this crime boss you fought the guard would be most interested. " He waves one, "Come, lets get to the Gray and then on to the town house." Grinning at Andrei as the young wizard points out a peaceful looking if busy Inn he shrugs, "You can have a flagon when I'm safely home eh my good man?"

Slipping through the streets the riot in full swing near the barracks and on the hills near the palace seems to be fiercest although all the "rich" areas seem to have looting and fighting going on. At one point as you cross a thoroughfare you get a glimpse of the Vault-Temple of Abador, but that peaceful, the phalanx of well armed Templar mercenaries heavy armed in front of the doors probably the reason why. 

As you approach the Gray (the cemetery district) the crowds nearly vanish, the walls here relatively new and the gates open, although you note, unusually unguarded.  THrough the gates you can see the grounds, like a forest of stone surrounding the black stone Grand Cathedral of Pharasma. EVen at this late hour you can see a few templars walking the graveyard with long dark cloaks and sharp looking scythes and crossbows lest some undead rise. One of them is the first to confront you, *"You there, halt. What brings you to Pharasma's garden with the city in chaos. You should know there is no mercy for those who would rob the dead."*

----------


## wilphe

Winfired complies with his request, taking care to not make any dangerous moves and mildly interested why they are on patrol We are bringing the remains of an acquaintance that they may receive proper rites.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*97*] Perception +41

----------


## rax

"Miss Winifred speaks the truth," Cassian adds. "I am Cassian of House Escalante. We come bearing the earthly remains of the soothsayer Zellara Esmeranda, who was foully murdered by the criminal Gaedren Lamm. It was thanks to her that we were able to track him down and put a stop to his crimes. Ensuring her a decent burial is the least we could do."

----------


## Haval

> Grinning at Andrei as the young wizard points out a peaceful looking if busy Inn he shrugs, "You can have a flagon when I'm safely home eh my good man?"


Andrei shrugs, 'Can't be many better places to ride this out then a good pub with a strong door.' If no one was currently trying to kill them it was academic for the moment.

At the temple, 'I would like to think that it's business as usual for you even in the midst of all this. You're free to accompany us if it would make you feel better.'

----------


## DrK

As Cassian, Andrei and Winifred speak the Templar relaxes visibly. *Then you may pass to the house of the final rest. Have a care, with the recent plague victims and machinations of Grotius there has been trouble in the Gray of late. Stay to the main paths and do not stray.*

Finally he looks at Cassian with a sad smile, *Tis a shame. I had heard things of Zellara, all good, a master of the Harrow deck they said. I shall offer her a prayer*

_Feel free to continue on the path through the forest of graves and tombs
Perception tests please. If you have magic sense you may make that as well_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred remains at the back and whilst doing her best they do not get shanked from behind by zombies tries to engage Cassandra whose been rather quiet, Courage milday, after we've done this we can take you both home

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*53*] Perception 41 (+20 if it involves listening)

----------


## rax

"Aye, she gave us all a reading before we departed to deal with Lamm. I am no great believer in the deck, but after what we encountered at Lamm's hideout, I am willing to believe that _some_ unseen force was at work," Cassian answers the templar. Motioning to the others, he takes the lead on the way to the Cathedral.

*Spoiler: Perception test*
Show

(1d100)[*7*] vs. 18 (Int 36/2 because Perception is untrained)

----------


## Haval

> As Cassian, Andrei and Winifred speak the Templar relaxes visibly. *Then you may pass to the house of the final rest. Have a care, with the recent plague victims and machinations of Grotius there has been trouble in the Gray of late. Stay to the main paths and do not stray.*
> 
> Finally he looks at Cassian with a sad smile, *Tis a shame. I had heard things of Zellara, all good, a master of the Harrow deck they said. I shall offer her a prayer*


_Fine._ 'I appreciate the warning, but if you happen to hear fighting I would appreciate it if someone came to investigate.' Andrei thought that he might actually join the man in offering a prayer to Zellara, and for more then one reason.

Andrei will do his best to keep a look out as they entered the graveyard. He'd like to think that one of them would notice if anything presented a threat.

----------


## DrK

Despite the chaos in the city (or maybe because of it) the trio, and Amin and his cousin, are all very alert
 For Cassian and Winifred they hear the scrape of feet on stone and a dull chanting from within an open crypt. For Andrei is a sudden stench and swirl of blackish _shysh_ marred with a bruise of dark magic!

The crypt, a low barrel shaped construction with a pair stylised lions flanking the door lies open. Stone doors cracked and broken, clearly someone has broken in. As you glance around you cant see a near by watch light if one of Pharasmas Templars and the Grand Cathedral still lies some 250 yards away, it torch lit walls faint in the night dim!

----------


## wilphe

Let's find a Templar. Winifred weighs the options of running to the Cathedral or back for a Templar

----------


## Haval

Andrei turns his nose up in disgust at the sheer scent of it. Normally this was the sort of thing you should keep your distance from. 'They'll probably appreciate being told. I think there's a Necromancer in there.' Andrei will watch the broken tomb closely as something that might become very dangerous very quickly.

----------


## rax

"It ill behoves a knight - even one in training - to allow such blasphemy to stand unopposed, but we also have a responsibility to master Amin and Lady Cassandra" Cassian says when Andrei mentions the likelihood of a necromancer desecrating the tomb.

"The cathedral is only a few minutes walk away. If we were to investigate what's going on in that tomb, would you feel able to make your own way to Pharasma's temple and seek sanctuary there? You could also warn the priests of what's happening," he asks the young nobles. "Alternatively, you could wait here on the path and raise a hue and cry. The templars must still be nearby and could protect you or assist our investigation of the tomb."

----------


## wilphe

Keep an eye on this here, I will escort our charges to the Cathedral, raise the alarm and hurry back?

----------


## DrK

Amin and Cassandra freeze, the lady letting out a small squeak of terror. Amin looks a Cassian, "We can make it, come on Cassandra..." he says glancing at Cassian and Andrei. "We shall send help when we reach them.." he adds as he and Cassandra carefully, but resolutely trot on towards the cathedral.

As you pause, looking at the tombs you can see a dull greenish glow starting to filter out from the broken doors and the dull moaning getting louder

----------


## wilphe

Winifred shrugs, Well this is an eventful evening. she  nocks an arrow and motions to Cassian and Andrei, Shall we?

----------


## rax

Cassian nods in appreciation as Amin summons his courage. "You are both very brave. You'll be fine," he compliments the two nobles with an encouraging smile before they leave.

"I think we had better," he answers Winifred. "If we wait for reinforcements, whatever is going on in there may be unmanageable when they get here. Once we engage, we can make lots of noise and hope that will attract the templar patrol." 

Drawing his sword and shield, he moves carefully towards the tomb, eyes open for trouble.

----------


## Haval

'This is a bad idea.' Andrei mutters to himself but he'll follow the others anyway. Unless someone more qualified to deal with this showed up he might actually be needed.

----------


## DrK

Approaching slowly the barrel shaped vault, now partially overgrown gets closer as the three of you creep between the ancient tombstones, some so old the etchings have weathered to be unreadable. Pausing some 20 yards short of the entrance you can get a sight more clearly of the broken stone door and the scene within. Sickening green fumes seep from the door as a small fire pit burns inside the tomb, a pair of men, draped in long black robes with strange symbols of a weird skull with fly's wings on the chest of the robes and a pallid leathery mask covering their faces.



Both stand chanting and concentrating, a heavy breathing and laboured voices with the effort of controlling the waves of _dhar_ and [/I]shysh[/I] that roll off the walls of the tombs. As you cath a glimpse you can see three shambling bodies slowly rising, each partially rotten, skin eaten away by years in the vault and faces twisted and missing noses and ears. The horrific scene sends shivers down your backs as you gaze at the horror of the unliving for the first time ever!!

*Spoiler: Fear!*
Show


Please make Fear tests!
If you fail by more than 20% gain 1 IP from the horror of watching the dead rising




As you crouch by the gravemarkser near the door straining you can almost catch a few words.
*Spoiler: If pass a Hard (-10 awarenes)*
Show


*"Hurry, the templars will return soon. We must takes these new ones to Jolstina, she will be happy with the more numbers for what is to come..."*

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*69*] WP 36
(1d100)[*98*] Perception 51

----------


## wilphe

Winfired shrinks back and cowers behind one of the stones, trying not to look

----------


## rax

"Pharasma watch over us, they're really doing it! They're raising the dead!" Cassian says in a strangled whisper. Unmanned by the sight before him, he advances no further, his falcata shaking uselessly in his hand.

*Spoiler: Fear and Perception tests*
Show

Fear test (1d100)[*48*] vs. WP 35

Perception test (1d100)[*82*] vs. 08 (Int 36/2, Difficulty -10)

----------


## Haval

The dead rising was one thing, but for Andrei the sight of this much _dhar_ in one place was so much worse. What would being this close to it do to them? If they fought these Necromancers and lost would they raise their bodies in turn? He will follow Winifred's example and take cover behind one of the larger tombstones.

----------


## DrK

At the paniced sounds of Andrei and Winifred scrabbling around one of the cultists looks around, his muscular frame marking him out as a man. He gestures towards the stones where you shelter (~20 yards from the tomb entrance). *"Go, see what that noise was.."* he snarls o his comrade who looks to have a sligher frame. The slighter man nods and laughs a cruel laugh, *"Yes... more meat for the horde..."* as he waves a hand a pair of shambling corpses lurch in front of him as he closes some 4 yards towards where you. Andrei can feel the winds of magic held within the man from where he cowers, a sorcerer, he feels!

_
Your turn again, you can make WP tests (at a +10 this time) to be unsettled (-10 to checks until a successful check) instead of cowering. A cultists and 2 zombies are advancing towards tthe tombstones where you are hiding

_

----------


## rax

Successful WP test in the OOC thread.

At the sight of a flesh and blood enemy, Cassian manages to steel himself, but decides that discretion is the better part of valour until his companions also show signs of recovering their nerve. Gripping his sword and shield tightly, he ducks down behind a tombstone in the hopes of ambushing the zombies and their master.

*OOC:* Cassian's actions are based on my understanding that we haven't been spotted yet. If that's not the case and there's a clear path to the human and the zombies, Cassian will charge instead.

----------


## wilphe

Unsure how her comrades are and wanting to buy some time and make some noise Winifred breaks cover and raises her bow in the direction of the enemy attempting very hard to not sound as terrified as she is

*Stay where you are and surrender in the name of the Lady of Graves. We have you surrounded.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*69*] FP44-10 = 34

----------


## Haval

Andrei will slowly get to his feet and join in with Winfred's lying. He's not really in the mood but he'll try to sound confident. '*Did you think no one was watching?'*

----------


## DrK

The cultist turns as Winifred rises, joined by Andrei, the exposed jaw of the man twisting into a cruel smile. He snarled out a reply, *"You say that now, your bodies will join the ranks our mistress commands.."* He points a figure as the zombies shuffle forwards some 4 yards closing to ~12 yards. The cultist grins, _Dhar_ swirling around him as he seeks to gather power into himself...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Zombies close from 16 yards to 12 yards

Cultist casts "magik"
- chanelling test (1d100)[*15*] TN ??
- Cast a spell (2d10)[*8*][*7*](15)
(Arcane Lore can Identify)

----------


## Haval

'These are not good odds. Remember where we are.' Andrei says for the others benefit. He'll move to keep his distance from the zombies while keeping an eye on the cultist to try and work out what it was doing. While doing so he'll click his fingers. This was among the first spells he had learnt how to do and it couldn't hurt to try and warn anyone who might be close enough to hear it.

*Spoiler*
Show


Academic Knowledge Magic vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*60*]

Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*88*]

Half Action to Move away from zombie

Half Action to cast Sound to make the sound of a loud ringing church bell for a round

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Atunement)
(1d100)[*57*]

Sound is 4+ (+1 if Channeling works)
(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## wilphe

Do arrows work on zombies? Winifred attempts to pull herself together and takes a move away from the enemy but also away from Andrei to force them to split up, then sends an arrow in the direction of the cultist

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*36*] WP 36+10

(1d10)[*6*] Init +4

(1d100)[*35*] BS +41
(1d10)[*2*] Dam +3

----------


## Haval

> Do arrows work on zombies?


'It might at least inconvenience them.'

----------


## rax

Cassian waits for his companions to attack first, then charges the nearest zombie with a loud battle cry, but he's still shaken by the sight of the undead and his swing goes lamentably wide.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Initiative:* (1d10+3)[*10*] (incl. -10 penalty for mail shirt)

*Full action:* Charge Attack (1d100)[*91*] vs. 52 (WS 52, Charge Attack +10, Unsettled -10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*7*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*97*]
(1d10)[*9*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*31*] vs. 52 (WS 52, Defensive +10, Unsettled -10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*91*] vs. 24 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10, Unsettled -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## wilphe

> 'It might at least inconvenience them.'


*Let's see if they work on cultists*

----------


## DrK

Even as the shambling dead stumble towards the three heroes Wilphe launches an arrow at one of the half dessicated rotting bodies, the arrow striking the creature in the remains of its face and jutting out although it did not seem to slow the creature down in a meaningful manner! The zombies react slowly as Cassian rumbles in although the attack is spoiled as he trips on a gravestone and stumbles, blade ringing off a tombstone  Over them all there a is a massive pealing as a arcane bell rings out! Even in the background noise of the fight Andrei can hear shouts from across the graveyard from the guards in the distance.

The two zombies mindlessley raise their broken hands (and stump of a wrist in one case) and beat against Cassian, who shelters behind his shield.
*Spoiler: Zombies*
Show


#1 All out attack (1d100)[*56*] TN 45 dam (1d10+3)[*11*]
#2 All out attack (1d100)[*94*] TN 45 dam (1d10+3)[*13*]

 -- The first attack that hits is blocked by the shield 



The cultist glares at Andrei and pulls forth strands of magics before holding out his hands seeking to hurl darts of dark magic at the young wizard! His hands pulls something from his pocket that he gobbles down as he mumbles the arcane words summoning the orbs of blackness
*Spoiler: Cultist*
Show


channels (1d100)[*4*] TN 45
Casts magic missile (2d10)[*7*][*5*](12) (taking the best 1), +1 if channeling, +1 for the ingredients N 6
 -- If makes it then (1d10+2)[*3*] damage
 -- If dark magic doubles then (1d100)[*51*]

----------


## rax

Cassian feels a shiver of fear as the dead man's fists crash against his shield, but he uses it as a battering ram, pushing his way past the groping hands and delivering two powerful cuts against his attacker.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack vs. zombie #1 (1d100)[*37*], (1d100)[*61*] vs. 42 (WS 52, Unsettled -10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*12*], (1d10+4)[*10*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*7*], (1d100)[*14*]
(1d10)[*10*], (1d10)[*8*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*88*] vs. 52 (WS 52, Defensive +10, Unsettled -10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*4*] vs. 24 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10, Unsettled -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## wilphe

> Do arrows work on zombies? Winifred attempts to pull herself together and takes a move away from the enemy but also away from Andrei to force them to split up, then sends an arrow *in the direction of the cultist*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I can see why she was shooting at a zombie but she was shooting at the human

----------


## wilphe

Winifred steadies herself and shoots at the human again, See I can do this all night and I don't need to sell my soul to do so

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action - Aim
Half Action - *Shoot Cultist*

(1d100)[*57*] BS 51
(1d10)[*3*] Dam +3

----------


## Haval

Andrei winces as whatever spell that was hits him, but he seems to be fine. 'Was that supposed to hurt? Who taught you how to do that? Your technique is abysmal.' He'll make the throwing gesture with his hand and try to respond in kind.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action - Move towards the cultist and away from the zombies
Half Action - Magic Dart at the cultist

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Atunement)
(1d100)[*59*]

Magic Dart is 6+ (+1 if Channeling works)
(1d100)[*82*]
rolled properly in the ooc with a 5

Damage 7 also rolled in the ooc

Perception to see if Andrei recognises him as a fellow apprentice
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

The zombies flail helplessly at Cassian, his sword and shiwld play able to keep them at bay with ease, as slowed by their clumsy dead nature he is easily able to bat away their attacks. Behind the swirling melee Winifred launches an arrow, this time the arrow going wild in the swirling dark clouds of _Dhar_ around the cultist. The dart from Andrei is effective smashing into the cultist, a muttered curse with the hints of Riddleport letting Andrei reliase it may be an apprentice he knew in passing, Mortimer, who was cast out of the Academy

The zombies continue to attack Cassian with great swings whilst Mortimer ducks back inside the door to the tomb, calling to his ally, *"Finish, we must leave, the bell will atract too much attention."*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Vs Cassian (1d100)[*35*] TN 45 dam (1d10+3)[*11*]
Vs Cassian (1d100)[*35*] TN 45 dam (1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## Haval

Andrei is going to focus on trying to irritate the Necromancer, 'Mortimer is that you? Long time no see. Whose your friend.' With Mortimer out of sight Andrei will try and help Cassian put down one of the zombies.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action - Move towards a large tombstone that might work as cover
Half Action - Magic Dart at the zombie

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Atunement)
(1d100)[*42*]

Magic Dart is 6+ (+1 if Channeling works)
(1d10)[*7*]

Damage
(1d10+3)[*10*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred reloads and moves up closer to the door

*Friend of yours?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action: Reload
Half Action: Move towards the door

----------


## Haval

'Hardly. There's a lot of students at the Academae. He was kicked out before I was.'

----------


## wilphe

*I guess he didn't have an unblemished report card*

----------


## rax

Encouraged by the zombies' ineffective attacks, Cassian steels himself and presses his advantage against the first zombie.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack vs. zombie #1 (1d100)[*40*], (1d100)[*71*] vs. 42 (WS 52, Unsettled -10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*7*], (1d10+4)[*13*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*61*], (1d100)[*99*]
(1d10)[*3*], (1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*100*] vs. 52 (WS 52, Defensive +10, Unsettled -10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*9*] vs. 24 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10, Unsettled -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Haval

> *I guess he didn't have an unblemished report card*


'If this is why he was expelled that's an understatement.'

----------


## DrK

The young mage and the ex-servant approach the doors of the tomb carefully, the glowing green lights unerving as are the sounds of chanting from within. CLoser to you Cassian swings down hard with his blade, finally separating the zombie's head from its shoulder and sending the first one tumbling to the ground. The second one swings hard at Cassian but the young warrior is easily to jump out of the way.

_OOC
Wilphe and Andrei can't see into the mouth of the tomb yet, the zombie an attack, but as the dodge succeeded Cassian can't be hit by it

_

----------


## rax

"Pharasma be praised, may your soul rest in peace!" Cassian gasps as one of the zombies falls. With only one foe remaining, he feels much more confident of surviving this fight and slashes as hard as he can at the monster's grasping hands.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack vs. zombie #2 (1d100)[*96*], (1d100)[*53*] vs. 42 (WS 52, Unsettled -10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*8*], (1d10+4)[*13*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*11*], (1d100)[*22*]
(1d10)[*5*], (1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*34*] vs. 52 (WS 52, Defensive +10, Unsettled -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Haval

Once he's close enough Andrei is going to briefly stick his head round the tomb doorway. Whatever they were doing in there it wasn't the sort of thing that they should be left to get on with. Otherwise it might be safer if they all started running now.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks for an opening to send an arrow into the second zombie, I am in no hurry to check that out. Hopefully the Templars will be here soon

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action: Aim
Half Action: Shoot (1d100)[*62*] BS 41 +10- 20 = 31
(1d10)[*6*] +3

----------


## DrK

An arrow whizzes past the stumbling zombie as it bashes and ineffectually swings at Cassian who on the defensive wards it off with his shield and is unable to land a solid hit with his heavy blade. The ragged yellow rotted teeth and gnarled fingers, rotted and and malformed try and tear into his shoulder and face but he beats it back once more as Winifred aids with the crossbows.

Near the entrance to the tomb Andrei peaks in, the interior of the barrows some 10 yards deep and 3 yards across with shelves of buried dead all around the edges. the two cultists stand crouched in the centre of the tomb, the one who fled hopping nervously from foot to foot, a long silvery curved dagger in one hand whilst the other one incants and chants over another body. 

As Mortimer spies Andrei he hisses a warning to his superior who shakes her head, focused on the chanting over the dead body in the alcove. Mortimer looks at Andrei, *"You fool, you shouldn't meddle, you don't understand the power that Dhar brings. A mixture of all the winds has the power of all the winds..."* To put that to practice he pulls at the raw magic seeking to form an orb of dark power to hurl at Andrei

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Zombie - 1 attack, blocked by Cassian's power

Cultist (master) - focusing on the nearly completed ritual
Cultist (mortimer) - channeling (1d100)[*2*] TN XX, eating a dead fly +1, magic (2d10)[*8*][*6*](14) best one, looking for a 6 total
 - If succeeds then magic missile at Andrei for (1d10+3)[*12*]

----------


## rax

"Back, foul beast!" Cassian cries out as the zombie claws at his face. Blocking the attack with his shield, he pushes forward and delivers a brutal slash with his falcata.

*Edit:* Re-roll in OOC thread, just managed to hit with first attack.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack vs. zombie #2 (1d100)[*69*], (1d100)[*89*] vs. 42 (WS 52, Unsettled -10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*14*], (1d10+4)[*11*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*40*], (1d100)[*31*]
(1d10)[*1*], (1d10)[*6*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*59*] vs. 52 (WS 52, Defensive +10, Unsettled -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Haval

Andrei wishes he had followed Winifred's advice as he isn't quick enough in ducking back out of sight. He'll yell in pain as the well aimed orb of Dhar burns him. Even if it didn't hurt him this wasn't the sort of thing you'd want to let touch you. 'Power like that isn't worth it if you have to eat flys.'

To Winifred, 'We may want to stand behind Cassian if we're going to go in there.'

*Spoiler*
Show


Wounds: 3/11

----------


## wilphe

*I'm not sure what is more concerning. Us going in there or what happens when they want to come out.*

She reloads and sends a hurried shot at the female cultist

*I guess I should focus on the lady doing creepy stuff* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half action: reload
Half action: Shoot her (1d100)[*34*] BS41
(1d10)[*4*]+3

----------


## DrK

A few yards from the door of the crypt Cassian begs the Gods for assistance and they answer, a well timed hack of the sword hewing down the remaining zombie as the damage to its withered corpse proves too much and the magic holding it together fades. By the tomb Andrie wisely ducks back, trailing smoke from the dark flames and burns on his flesh and tunic as Winifred creeps up  and launches an arrow at the leader, it flies true but seems to hit a barrier of sorts.

She laughs a deep horrific laugh as she finishes her chanting, and two more shambling bodies rise from the walls of crypt, blocking the view of the cultists from the door and starting to shamble towards Winifred and Andrei.

Even as you look at the two risen horrors, their yes glowing with a pale blue spectral light you hear a shout from a hundred or so yards away, *"You there, you, By the Boneyard stop!"* as you can see three chain clad Templars hurrying down the path towards where you are fighting. 

_WP +10 test or be unsettled_

----------


## rax

Cassian breathes a sigh of relief and offers a quick prayer to Pharasma and all the gods of the natural world as the zombie falls to his blows. Upon hearing the templars, he turns around and waves his falcata in the air.

"Over here! There's necromancers in the tomb, raising corpses as foul undead. We've destroyed two of them, but more may be coming!"

*Spoiler: WP test*
Show

(1d100)[*36*] vs. 45 (WP +10)

----------


## wilphe

*Well   ***** Winifred is slightly disappointed as her well aimed arrow splats on the magical protection.

*I think now would be a good time to back off*

she nocks another arrow and falls back in the direction of the Templars

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Half Action: Reload

Half Action: Move towards Templars

(1d100)[*27*] WP 36

----------


## Haval

The magical barrier suggested someone a little more powerful then he was, which made Andrei feel like the Templars should have brought more men. To Winifred, 'Agreed. Assuming the Templars don't need us.' Keeping low, he'll back away from the zombies in such a way that he could try and avoid being targeted by another spell.


*Spoiler*
Show


Wp test vs. Wp 51 (+10)
(1d100)[*14*]

Half Action to move towards Templars
Half Action to magic dart towards the nearest zombie

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement) (-10 if unsettled)
(1d100)[*18*]

Magic Dart 6+ or 5+ if channeling works
(1d10)[*9*]

Any Damage
(1d10+3)[*11*]

----------


## DrK

At your shouts the three of you can see the Templars starting to run, heavy halberds and torches swaying in the night air , their armour clanking from the effort, but still some distance from you even as the three of you retreat moving towards some nearby gravestones backing away from the tomb. 

The two zombies lurch towards you, one of them twitching as its left arm is torn apart by a pulse of magical purple energy that Andrei hurls with the force of a a corssbow bolt. But even as the zombie lurch towards, (not really closing as you retreat) a dark cloud of green smoke billows forth from the entrance of the crypt cloaking it from view as the darkness and smoke give a sinister appearance to the tomb.  


_
A cloud of green smoke obscures your vision of the tomb entrance (that and the darkness)
Zombies advance slowly towards you, but are still some 6-8 yards away


Templars are ~ 75 yards distant now
_

----------


## rax

"Iomedae grant me strength!" Cassian mutters angrily at the new developments. "Andrei, Winifred! Stay down and cover the entrance to the tomb. If you see the necromancers trying to escape the tomb, put an arrow in them! I'll hold off the zombies until the templars get here!"

Gritting his teeth to hold back his fear and revulsion, Cassian raises his sword and charges the closest zombie.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Charge attack vs. closest zombie (1d100)[*82*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Charge +10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*13*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*63*]
(1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*92*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 1/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## wilphe

I already skewed her with one and it bounced off. Not keen on trying again, though if I see that creep Mortimer he is getting one

Winifred shoots at the zombie ravaged by Andrei's magic

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action: Aim
Half Action: Shoot 

(1d100)[*23*] BS 41+10
(1d10)[*1*] Dam +3

----------


## Haval

Andrei is going to fling another dart at one of the zombies since such things wouldn't tend to miss and hit Cassian. As he does so he will edge round the crypt to see if there's another entrance. If they weren't going to run away he'd really like to know what they were doing in there.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action to move away from zombies
Half Action to magic dart the zombie he already hurt

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement) (-10 if unsettled)
(1d100)[*31*]

Magic Dart 6+ or 5+ if channeling works
(1d10)[*8*]

Any Damage
(1d10+3)[*6*]

Perception to see if I can see another way inside the crypt
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*13*]

Academic Knowledge (Magic) to see if the smoke is ringing any bells
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*87*]

----------


## DrK

Backing away from the cloud of sorcerous smoke and fog that billows out the tomb mouth Winifred see's a swirl of movement that may or may not have been figures exiting and heading the other way (away from you and the approaching Templars). In the chaos, the darkness and the smoke its hard to tell. Andrei ducks behind a stone, he does not know the incantation but recognises the cloud as a dangerous one that would sear flesh if you ventured into it. 

As he ducks back he see's Cassian running towards the zombies and manages to channel more _aethyr_ through his weary body and the already injured zombie falls as another orb of magical power caves in its skull. The other zombie moves faster than expected, even Winifred's arrows glancing off its shoulder not enough as it leaps through Cassian's attack and bats aside his shield trying to fall upon him, withered rotted teeth snapping and trying to find flesh, Cassian managed to twist aside but the yellowed ragged teeth tear a strip in his right arm!


_Attack Cassian (1d100)[2] TN 47  Dam (1d10+4)[7]_

Behind you the Templar's race closer, a faint shout of of *"Hold, stay where you are,..."* before they clearly see the green smoke and the zombie grappling with Cassian, *"The undead, dark magic, sound the horn!"* as you see the rearmost Templar stumbling with a horn at his waist as he tries to keep pace

----------


## rax

Cassian roars in pain and anger as the zombie's teeth cut through his leather jack, but fortunately the wound is not too deep. Pushing away from the monster, he throws a succession of quick cuts at it from behind his shield.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*12*], (1d100)[*93*] vs. WS 52
Damage (1d10+4)[*11*], (1d10+4)[*5*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*47*], (1d100)[*7*]
(1d10)[*3*], (1d10)[*3*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*15*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 11/13 (Cassian took 2 damage after armour and TB)
*Fortune Points remaining:* 1/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## wilphe

Winifred switches to her sword and heads over towards Cassian.

*Yes, blow the horn damnit.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Half Action - Ready Sword
Half Action - Move

----------


## Haval

_Please say there are more Templars coming._ Given the look of whatever was going on in the crypt Andrei was worried that it might already be too late. As the darts seemed to be working he'll switch to the zombie that was attacking Cassian.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action to magic dart the zombie attacking Cassian

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*32*]

Magic Dart 6+ or 5+ if channeling works
(1d10)[*4*]

Any Damage
(1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

Cassian forces the zombie back off him as Winifred rushes in beside him, the now one armed creature looking confused (well as confused as a zombie can look) before Cassian hews the other arm with a mighty blow that stoves in the deformed chest and ends whatever spell is holding it upright

Staring into the bank of vile green fog that oozes closer Cassian hears a rustle of cloth and scrape of leather on stone and realises their enemy may be trying to flee in the smoke, but the shouts and a sudden loud blast on the horn from behind him distract him as the Templars continue to close,

One skids to a halt levelling a massive engraved crossbow at the three of you, the other two closing to 20 or so yards, a shout of *In the name of the Boneyard stop, explain yourselves* they can clearly see the 4 fallen and still twitching zombies but are clearly suspicious of what the three of you might be doing here

----------


## rax

"Easy now! I am Cassian of House Escalante. My companions and I were bringing the remains of an acquaintance to the cathedral for burial when we heard chanting from that crypt. We investigated and came upon two necromancers animating the dead! They sent their minions to attack us and then conjured up that unwholesome smoke to cover their escape!" he answers, speaking quickly.

----------


## Haval

From behind the tombstone Andrei adds, 'I was at the Acadamae with one of them. They already expelled him but I'm sure the faculty would appreciate hearing about this.' If Mortimer and his friend had got something out of their ritual he's content to let them go.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred lowers her weapon slowly, unwilling to give them an excuse.

*Yeah. What they said. Two of our non-combatant friends went on towards the cathedral whilst we investigated.*

----------


## DrK

Two of the templars listen to what you say and then run on,, chain mail jangling as they look pale and worried in the flickering light of their torches. Both men clutch the long blades in their other hands as the skirt the tomb avoiding the still cloying bank of green smoke. The other templar visibly seems to relax and lowers the crossbow. Seeing Cassian's wound and the burn mark on Andrei's chest he motions towards the Cathedral in the heart of the sprawling graveyard.  *Cone now, lets get you to the Church then you can speak with Bishop Keppira and he can see what thinks of your story."*

Leading the way the Templar walks slowly back towards the church, he seems amiable for a man who spends most nights patrolling a graveyard searching for undead. *"You seem pretty handy with that blade and bow, you did well for yourselves, I saw a few of the unliving you managed to knock down."* he pauses tapping the symbol of Pharasma on his jerkin, *"The Templar's ain't a bad life. We ain't celibate, leastwise not us soldiers and the rooms and food ain't bad."* Gazing back to the main city where you can see flames rising and columns of smoke around the hills that are surmounted by the new Queen's palace and the Hell Knight's Keep he glances at Cassian, *"What's happening in the city tonight eh? We heard rumours of trouble o'er the past few week what with the King being sick and all but looks like city has gone mad tonight?"*

Reaching the cathedral he ushers you into the main knave, high vaulted windows each with blue stained glass in the shape of the  spiraling orb of Pharasma. At this time of the nigh the hard wooden pews are empty and there are only a few candles burning but the wo guards at the door nod to *Derren* the guard escorting you and after a whispered conversation one marches off through a small door in one of the knaves. By the light of the burning candles near the funerary you see thin pale looking young woman kneeling in prayer, her thin frame shrouded in the traditional black robe of the Priests of the Pharasma. As she looks up you can guess from the narrow eyes, the delicate chin and the faintly pointed ears that she may have some elf ancestry.     



Smiling Derrin introduces her as Acolyte Ramara. With a *"Acolyte, these men are injured, found some cultists of one of the Dark Gods in the graves causing trouble, managed to deal with a few of the shambling dead but picked up some scrapes.*  Ramara nods and approaches Cassian and Andrei. "It is late to be out in the Graves, were you to do with the two poor noblefolk who recently arrived? Both seemed terrified by the riots in the city but said they had been saved by a motley band led by a Cassian?" She glances at Cassian, as clearly Amin has mentioned you. "Pleas sit, and let me examine the wounds. we've found they can turn nasty if they aren't cleaned properly." As she speaks she reaches down to a small sling bag that she has clearly had out, probably to treat Amin and his girl and looks at Andrei's and Cassian's injuries. 

*Spoiler: Heal tests*
Show


As Cassian and Andrei are both lightly wounded they recover 1d10 wounds from her successful heal tests
Cassian recovers (1d10)[*3*]
Andrei recovers (1d10)[*3*]




As she tends your wounds she chats happily enough, "How is the city tonight? Pavo, on of my brothers said the city was on the verge of madness. Much of that seems to be true from what young Lord Jalento said. Is it true that the Queen Illesoa has now now the ruler after the poor King's passing?" . before she say much more there is a scrape of wood on the floor and you can all turn to see an elderly looking man approaching. Obviously the Bishop he has a fine black robe of silk with silver wire embroidery and a thin coronet of black iron with Pharasma's swirl set in the midst of it. In respect of his position you also notice two guards lurking in the shadows nearby, clearly watching over the bishop in case you (as mysterious armed strangers) try anything.



Sitting down on a nearby pew he looks in turn each of you, his eyes piercing and wise and strokes hi chin. "A busy night, First words spread from Abador's Counting House that the King is dead and we have a Queen, then I hear words of rioting in the main city. Though thanks the Gods not the Gray, and then finally I have lost nobles and now mysterious young folk roaming my graveyards fighting the unliving. What has the day come to." With a more serious note in his voice he leans forward. "Why did you come to the Gray, why did you come to the boneyard? Answer truthfully, we will not do anything if you have a reason to be here. All are welcome if they come in peace.""

----------


## rax

*Derren the Templar*
Cassian nods along politely as Derren talks about his life as a templar. 

"You're not wrong to call it madness. By all accounts, the king is indeed dead, and Queen Ileosa has taken the throne, announcing some new tax at the same time. It seems that was enough to send the poor folk of the city into a frenzy. We saw much destruction on the way here, and it looked like even the Guard were besieged in their barracks," he explains when talk turns to the riots.

*Acolyte Ramara*
"Thank you, acolyte, that's most kind of you," Cassian says as he sits down to await her ministrations. "We were indeed escorting Lord Jalento and his cousin to Cliffside when we came upon the cultists in the graveyard. We sent them ahead to the Cathedral to keep them out of immediate danger. Are they well?"

"As for the city, the rumours you have heard are sadly true. The king is dead and Queen Ileosa has taken the throne, she..." Cassian stops talking when the Bishop appears, rising to his feet and bowing reverently.

*Bishop Keppira*
"My lord bishop, we have come to the Gray to intern the earthly remains of one Zellara Esmeranda. She was murdered by a man named Gaedren Lamm, who also wronged the three of us in the past. With her assistance, we ended his criminal reign tonight, but we were too late to save her. _Much_ too late..." Cassian replies. 

"She...well, what's left of her is in here," he continues, digging out the hat box from his backpack. "None of us knew her well, but we know she had no family left and seeing her properly buried seemed like the least we could do..."

----------


## Haval

*Derren the Templar*

'I assume the rioting in the city will burn itself out eventually. I'd say it's safer in here if not for who we just run into. Do people come in here to raise the dead often?'

*Acolyte Ramara*

Andrei will thank Ramara for her help. 'I'd like to think I could tell if a magical burn ever started getting worse, but if it starts to go black or anything I'll try to come find you.'

*Bishop Keppira*

Andrei will bow awkwardly as his burns still hurt. After Cassian speaks, 'And given the way she died we would prefer to know that her spirit is properly at rest.'

The fight they had had on the way in seemed of more immediate importance. 'My lord, I'm a former apprentice of the Acadamae and one of the two Necromancers we met outside is known to me. If you're willing to pass on his name to the faculty I would appreciate it. I'd expect they would take the information more seriously if it came from you.'

----------


## wilphe

_"What's happening in the city tonight eh? We heard rumours of trouble o'er the past few week what with the King being sick and all but looks like city has gone mad tonight?"_

*It has been an eventful night, don't know much except rumours. We have had issues of our own*

++++++++

_"It is late to be out in the Graves, were you to do with the two poor noblefolk who recently arrived? Both seemed terrified by the riots in the city but said they had been saved by a motley band led by a Cassian?"_ 

*Well that's mostly correct*  she sideeyes Cassian *Where are they now?*

*Do you have anything for "I've just seen the dead walk, it was quite unnerving and I'm really questioning the Cosmos and my place in it"?*

++++++++

_"Why did you come to the Gray, why did you come to the boneyard? Answer truthfully, we will not do anything if you have a reason to be here. All are welcome if they come in peace."_

Winifred stands and bows as the Bishop arrives

*Most Reverend Excellency, as my colleague says, trying to ensure proper rites for the head of Zellara Esmeranda*

----------


## Haval

Andrei decides to elaborate on their recent experiences. 'Putting Mistress Esmeranda to rest would be the right thing to do regardless but we have a personal reason to want that. May I ask whether you or anyone among the priests of Pharasma has any experience of spirits?' If there was anything more they needed to worry about here Andrei would prefer that they find out about it now.

----------


## DrK

Derren steps back as the Acolyte works and the Bishop arrives, adding little save for a *"Odd goings on. As long as the Queen don't tax the church more we'll be okay. Aye the young Lord and Lady are fine. One of Ramara's friends looking after them. They were both proper rattled so a herbal draught and sleep 'll sort 'em right."*  Ramara for her part waves Derrna back and nods. "They were in eed both fine. " and then with a small smile at Winifred she adds, "Prayers to help soothe the soul and that will help you heal."

---

The bisphop looks at Zellera's head and shakes his sadly. Both he and Ramara looking appalled. "Poor Zellara, how I will miss seeing you.." he mutters. "I had not realsied this had happened, had I known I would have sent agents into the city. You say you dealt with this Lamn?" he asks, a voice hard and flat tight with rage. "I will have her remains washed and purified and I will lay her to rest in the morning. " He looks at Cassian, a sad smile, "I knew her, she had skill with the harrow deck. She would cast the deck on occasion for me when I sought more than just prayer."

As he dismisses Derren, the guard respectfully carrying the box with Zellara's head in it he turns back to Andrei. "We have seen more of late. A cult of pale lady has been spreading in the city. I've heard tales of plague in Old Korvosa and folk going missing all over the city. But these filth keep stealing into the graveyard and descecrating it." Looking at the three of them and Andrei in particular, "If you have knowledge of these things would you be willing to help? The church coffers can help and if the riots look to be true we can offer lodging in the barracks?"

----------


## wilphe

Lamn is very dead and the children he had exploited freed. Your excellency would know more about the chances of such a villain returning from the grave.

Two other matters excellency.

Firstly we were all contacted and spoke to Zellara for the first time this afternoon. Yet from her condition she was long since dead by then.

Secondly. We found this knife amongst Lamn's possessions.

I have since come to understand it was the signature weapon of a notorious pattern killer.

----------


## wilphe

"If you have knowledge of these things would you be willing to help? The church coffers can help and if the riots look to be true we can offer lodging in the barracks?"

Winfired looks at Andrei. I don't have knowledge but I have will, though I wonder what I could do as I hit that lady square and true but it did not penetrate her magic

----------


## rax

"House Escalante has always stood with the forces of life, my lord bishop. I will help in any way I can, but I have pledged to bring Amin and Cassandra safely to their residence, and that is a duty I must fulfil first. As for a place to stay, I have rooms in my family's townhouse. Are you thinking that the fight against these cultists will be a long one, since you are offering us a roof over our heads?"

----------


## DrK

THe bishop's eyes narrow as he see's the blade, and he almost hisses in disgust. "This was a dark time in the history of the city." He mutters staring at the dagger. "I shall consult with the sages in the church and reach out to my contacts in the other churches when the madness dies down. If the Key-lock killer has returned it will be dark days ahead."


At Cassian's words he nods. "These cults take a long time to root out, particularly the darker ones. You are welcome to use chambers here for this evening. Lord Amin and Lady Cassandra are sleeping. Perhaps you would stay here this night and could then head back into the city in the morning when the sun's rise has calmed the mob?"

At Zellara's head he purses his lips. 


> "I hope there is some explanation for you speaking with her this afternoon. It would pain me tgo think of her unquiet spirit not in the Boneyard's safe embrace. I shall think and pray on the matter."


 He nods happily to you all. "It is very late, guards, please show them where they can spend the night and provide food and bandages as they may need." With the polite dismissal you are shown to some relatively plain acolyte cells that are clean with a bed and blankets and food is brought. The guards seeming friendly enough with you all. 

_OOC:
You can all rest with tending to heal 2 wounds overnight
You all receive 400 XP for dealing with Lamn and finding a safe place in the Riot

_

----------


## Haval

> As he dismisses Derren, the guard respectfully carrying the box with Zellara's head in it he turns back to Andrei. "We have seen more of late. A cult of pale lady has been spreading in the city. I've heard tales of plague in Old Korvosa and folk going missing all over the city. But these filth keep stealing into the graveyard and descecrating it." Looking at the three of them and Andrei in particular, "If you have knowledge of these things would you be willing to help? The church coffers can help and if the riots look to be true we can offer lodging in the barracks?"


Andrei is disappointed, 'If you're asking me for help then you clearly don't have anyone more suitable. I'm willing but I am only an apprentice. I suppose I could make inquiries at the Academae. Assuming anyone there will talk to me. Regardless of that, I appreciate the offer of a bed.'




> "If you have knowledge of these things would you be willing to help? The church coffers can help and if the riots look to be true we can offer lodging in the barracks?"
> 
> Winfired looks at Andrei. I don't have knowledge but I have will, though I wonder what I could do as I hit that lady square and true but it did not penetrate her magic


'It's usually a matter of having the will and the knowledge to break through something like that. Or else you try to take them by surprise before they can get their defences up. I'd like to think an arrow in the neck would be enough most of time. Even for a Necromancer.'

----------


## rax

"Indeed, it has been a long day, and the mob was numerous. I thank you for your offer, my lord bishop, a safe place to stay for the night is much appreciated," Cassian answers. 

"Never fear, Winifred, the cataphracts of House Escalante slew many a foreign wizard in the glory days of Taldor. It is as Andrei says, they fall to a good blade as easily as the next man or woman."

----------


## wilphe

> Andrei is disappointed, 'If you're asking me for help then you clearly don't have anyone more suitable. I'm willing but I am only an apprentice. I suppose I could make inquiries at the Academae. Assuming anyone there will talk to me. Regardless of that, I appreciate the offer of a bed.'


*We tried when many others would have not, that may not be enough but it is a good start.

You should not be so hard on yourself*

----------


## wilphe

> With the polite dismissal you are shown to some relatively plain acolyte cells that are clean with a bed and blankets and food is brought. The guards seeming friendly enough with you all.


Winfred thanks the guards politely,* Is there perhaps somewhere I can wash and get a change of clothes and perhaps have my clothes cleaned?

I do not wish the smells of blood, zombies and rancid fishguts to stay with me.*

And if this involves tipping one of servants, well yes she will...

----------


## Haval

> *We tried when many others would have not, that may not be enough but it is a good start.
> 
> You should not be so hard on yourself*


Andrei smiles ruefully, 'Perhaps, but there's only so much an apprentice can do.'

----------


## DrK

The rest of the night (what's left of it) passes quickly enough as you are well fed in the church kitchens and then led to your small rooms. You are awakened quite early as the bells above you toll loudly marking the start of the day and you can faintly hear the sound of sonorous hyms echoing around the ancient stone structure from the morning service, although you are pleased that the bishop or the acolyte clearly didn't ask you for to be awakened for the morning service. 

As you rise you find your clothes laid out neatly, washed and mostly dry and one of the servants, a timid mousy looking girl in a neat if plain black frock asks you in a voice so quiet you strain to hear her to follow you all to the kitchens. In the more bustling kitchens you are waved by a harassed looking middle aged woman with a flour covered apron to a seat in the corner on a large table where you see young Amin and Cassandra. Amin rises to his feet, a smile and a welcoming handshake to Cassian, "My good sirs, welcome to you. I had heard from one of the staff you were well but it pleases me to see this is true. I had heard rumours of dark magic and the walking dead, though surely that must be in jest.." he adds with a smile. With a nights rest he looks much better and less terrified than the night before. "Have you seen the food here? I had not thought peasant food was up to much but Mistress Elma here has made us a feast!" he adds waving to the table there is several freshly baked breads, a large chunk of butter, water and some light breakfast mead. "I would head home after we break bread and if you come with us I will see you rewarded." He looks up, "I am in some rush to see what has come of the night of rioting and what has happened within our fair City."

----------


## rax

"Good morning to you both - it's good to see you in better spirits. Rest and a decent breakfast can indeed work wonders," Cassian answers Amin and Cassandra with a smile.

"Alas, the rumours are true Master Amin. We came upon two necromancers working dark magic to make monsters of the corpses interred in a tomb," Cassian continues, shaking his head in disgust. "We could not let such a thing stand, so we engaged them and drove them off. The templars then arrived to take up the chase and we retired to the Cathedral. I am not keen to face such horrors again, but Bishop Keppira has asked for our assistance in this matter and I have pledged my sword to finish what we started. But first we must see you both safely home!"

----------


## wilphe

Winifred courtesies on greeting them, enough to be polite and pitching at just below their social level, *Simple food cooked well is better than any banquet, I should know* she adds meaningfully.

*One hopes things are quieter than last night, I do not need such another eventful day in a hurry.

How pray did you manage to get caught up in the unfortunate situation in which we found you?*

She casts a keen eye around, observing the Elma's methods and working practices

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Still want Trade: Cook

----------


## Haval

Andrei is glad of the rest, especially as this is a nicer bed then most of those that he's slept in lately. 

At breakfast, 'Regrettably dark magic is more common then you might hope. Normally they have the sense to stick to the shadows when they're doing it.' He'd like to think that the worst of the rioting was already over, but who could say how much mess had been made.

----------


## DrK

As the sun rises the three of you, plus a timid looking Cassandra and young Lord Amin head outside, a friendly nod to the guards. The young acolyte Ramara catching you, a hand on Winifred's shoulder, "Have a care, but also, please, keep an eye out for my fellow acolyte Pavo. When he went back into the city yesterday evening he hasn't returned, with the madness last night I am worried about him."

As you head back through the graves, the Gray looking far less scary in the daylight you can see trhe damage wrought on the city from the night of riots. Smoke from a dozen (mostly extinguished) fires marring the cityscape, and even more surprising long queues of wagons at the city gates, angry looking farmhands shouting at the still locked city gates, no soldiers visible on the walls. As you cross into the main city district the mood seems somber, clearly the pent up fury of the previous night is only taken a breath rather than ceasing and in several places bloody smears or a discarded knife on the cobbles speaks of a rough night for the locals. Amin looks at you all witha worried expression, a quiet, *"I hope the docks and warehouses remained safe. Much of the family fortune is invested there."*...

Before he can say much more on the quiet streets you see a mad looking beggar running towards you, he looks ragged, cloths barely clinging to him, a filthy matted beard and a gap toothed mouth spitting in excitment. _2The queen  has risen, death rises with her and the city will drown in blood"_ he screams as he runs towards Cassian seeking to grab him by the shoulders in an insnae and excited embrace

_Initi [roll]1d10+3[/roll[
- its a partial combat enoucounter depending if you want the flea ridden beggar to grab you whilst raving about the end of the world
_

----------


## wilphe

The young acolyte Ramara catching you, a hand on Winifred's shoulder, "Have a care, but also, please, keep an eye out for my fellow acolyte Pavo. When he went back into the city yesterday evening he hasn't returned, with the madness last night I am worried about him."

*I can give it a go if nothing else interferes - though it probably will.

Where was he going and do you have a description of the fellow?
*

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d10)[*2*] +4  Initiative if necessary

----------


## wilphe

On the assumption that Cassandra will stay next to Amin, Winifred will take position slightly behind her and on the other side from Amin and as the beggar approaches Cassian she will cast her eye about for anything else happening in case he is a deliberate distraction

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*66*] Perception 41

----------


## rax

"Alas, there was already rioting on the docks when we completed our mission to dispose of Gaedren Lamm - before we found you. I fear there's a good chance your warehouses will have been targeted by the mob," Cassian answers Amin. 

When the beggar appears and comes running towards him, Cassian takes a step back in consternation and brandishes his sword. "Stay back, beggar! I'll not have you laying hands on me!" 

*Initiative:* (1d10+4)[*14*]

----------


## Haval

Andrei adds to Amin, 'If the mob is angry enough I'd be certain of it. Think yourself lucky if they haven't been set on fire.'

When the beggar appears Andrei will try and get in the beggar's way before Cassian decides to do something rash. 'What was that about the Queen friend? Would you care to elaborate?'

*Spoiler*
Show


If it matters I think Andrei goes first on Init 14 and Ag 48

Charm vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*42*]

----------


## DrK

at the imminent and visible threat of violence from Cassian and then the soothing words of Andrie the beggar stops shy of grapping Cassian _(and avoid the risk of transmitting the terrible disease known as knuts)_. He looks maddened, scratching at his beard and popping a fleeing lice into his mouth, cracking the beast between some yellowed teeth.  *"Aye the queen be a curse upon this land. A thing of evil sitting in here dark tomb she will doom us all! The city shall be a pyre to her ascendance..."* 

Any more worsd are paused as Amin looks at the beggar "Away you made old fool. Get some food and leave us in peace," he adds as he flocks the man a pair of silver shillings. THe beggar snatches them out of the air, a sly look on his face as he hides them in his grubby drawers (a place no one would willingly venture) and then scampers off into the nearest alley (if no-one stops him).

----------


## wilphe

Winifred waits for him to go, whilst keeping an eye out for any more trouble *The queen sits in a tomb now? Whatever*

----------


## rax

"Two shillings for getting infested with lice and spouting prophecies of doom! Clearly, I am in the wrong line of work," Cassian notes drily. "Shall we proceed?"

----------


## Haval

Andrei grimaces at the sight of the bug being eaten but will pretend to take the man seriously. 'That may be so, but if she's not going to do anything like that today I'd like to think we'll be able to see it coming.'

To Cassian after the beggar leaves, 'Of course you risk being skewered as soon as you annoy someone enough.'

----------


## rax

"It's not so great a risk, friend Andrei. I know my way about a sword and with proper armour the risk of serious injury is quite small," Cassian answers.

----------


## wilphe

*If you are asking people for money with armour and a sword that's not really begging any more.

That's more of a mugging.*

----------


## Haval

'I suppose if you really want a change of career there are probably worse ways to live.'

----------


## wilphe

*I prefer being clean and not in jail*

----------


## rax

"A knight is sworn to his lord, and the lord provides for one's daily needs, Miss Winifred. I see neither begging nor robbery in my future," Cassian replies with a slight smile.

----------


## DrK

Amin and even Cassandra smile at the exchange between the trio, the definition of "mugger" being an amusing one for them all. As the beggar scampers off the party take advantage fo the quieter streets to hurry through to the more well spaced houses of the nobility where small walled courtyards surround the brick houses three or even four stories tall and the streets are quieter but the private house guards more noticeable peering through the door ways or nodding gently to Amin and Cassandra who must look familiar (the rest of you looking like hired guards!).

Although even here the signs of the recent night's riots can be seen with some doors marred by burns or the impact of the heavy blows. More worryingly of the City Guard you can see precious little sign and even the prosperous merchant shops are shut up tight, bars on the windows and metal grates over the doors. Amin looks to the rest of you and shakes his head, *"A bad sign when even the merchants are closed in the day time."*

Finally reaching a white daubed house on the corner Amin and Cassandra approach the small gate leading into the yard where two burly bearded men look relieved and open the gates at Amin's knock. _Master Jelento we feared the worst. I am glad you are well, are these friends...?"_ the mild threat as he surveyed Andrei, Cassian and Winifred obvious until quieted by Cassandra and Amin. The threat turning to gratitude as the situation is explained and you are soon ushered into a warm drawing room where a young servant brings drinks.  Amin beckons you to sit. *"My thanks, my thanks indeed for the help rendered. Please know that if you need a job you may have one as a house guard, or house mage..."* he suggests looking at Andrei. *"If not youa re welcome as friends, and please a small token of thanks."* He says the last as the servant brings a heavy purse with 30 golden crowns in it to Cassian. *"What are your plans now?"*

----------


## wilphe

Winifred watches the purse go to Cassian but says nothing on the matter, *Thank you milord.

For the moment I probably want to see if my current employer still exists and deal with the ill-gotten gains that were formerly in the keeping of the late Gaedran Lamn. Perhaps your mercantile connections could assist with turning that into coin?

After that assess my options, I have some relatives currently enjoying my inheritance to whom I owe retribution and recovery but that's more of a long term project and I currently am lacking in the competence, coin and connections to make it stick.

His excellency the Bishop was also kind enough to offer us employment given our demonstrated willingness to mess with things that most people are sensible enough to leave alone.

Also*

she makes sure the servant has left the room and it is just the five of them before opening her lapel.

*I believe this broach is from her majesty's collection and that she would be quite grateful if it were to be returned to her. Unless of course the circumstance in which Lamm got hold of it reflect poorly on her, but I very much hope that's not the case.

Now if I try to return it I would be lucky to receive any better recompense than to escape torture and execution, however I think noble families such as the Jelentos and the Escalante have the ability to arrange that and benefit from the munificence of a grateful monarch*

----------


## rax

Cassian nods his thanks as he is handed the purse. He doesn't check on its contents but simply secretes it inside his doublet. 

"My immediate goal must be to report back to my family that Gaedren Lamm has received his just desserts. After that, I have promised my sword to aid Bishop Keppira in dealing with the cultists that are descerating the Boneyard," Cassian answers. 

"As for the brooch, I am sure my grandfather would wish to see it returned to its rightful owner in the near future. It would likely not reflect well on us if we were to retain the Queen's brooch for too long, no matter that there are more pressing matters to deal with in the city. I am told the concerns of royalty often stand apart from those of the ruled, and the Queen especially has form for favouring her pleasures above all else," he notes.

----------


## Haval

Andrei is glad to be proven wrong about the state of Amin's property.

At the offer of a job, 'I'm certainly available for consulting work if the Academae won't help you, but I ought to see where I stand with them first.' Without evidence that Lamm was responsible for the crimes that he had been expelled for, who could say. 'If they are at willing to consider letting me back in for more training I might be a lot more useful to everyone.' He'll listen with interest to Winifred as this maybe was the first he'd heard of the woman's motivation for being here.

To Cassian, 'If you are going after Mortimer and his friend it would be safer if you had least one person capable of seeing something magical before you step in it, so I might as well come along.' Andrei wasn't sure it had to be them, but someone should probably look into it. 'With any luck the Academae might have some idea where Mortimer was living after they kicked him out.'

----------


## wilphe

*Also we have Lamm's ledger to go through at some point yes?*

----------


## DrK

Amin nods as they all speak. A slight look of awe as Andrei talks so casually about the _Acadamae_, the ancient tutelage of the magical arts being something that had always inspired fear and awe in the city. Even more so if the rumours of the magical dome of protective magics that had enveloped the school the previous night like a dome of glass were to be believed.  He nods as everyone deferes the immediate offer of a job, but is clearly  not offended. 

As they discuss the broch he gestures and examines the piece. the heavy gold ornamented with an imp and house drake (colonies of both that fight and battle in the streets and roofs of the city in the elite districts) set with gems and jewels. Amin whistles and nods, *"What an exquisite piece. I do believe I've seen her Royal highness Ileosa wearing it in person at a palace function. A gift from the late King, Pharasma guard him at their wedding I believe."* He looks at it in wonder. *"It would be best if you return it I feel Cassian. Such a gesture to the new queen would curry much favour."*



He pauses before nodding, a cunning thought. *"I will pen a letter to Cressida. She was briefly involved with an uncle of mine before she rose up in the ranks of the guard after that incident in Eodred's Square. That and her habit of gallivanting all over Varisia chasing treasure and ancient tombs. But I will give you a letter of introduction and explain how you came to possess this broocha nd then she can arrange you to return it possibly to the Queen? Or at least make the Queen aware of you as the helpful party?"* He grins and hops to his writing des, putting fine peacock feather quill to paper.
You realise the Cressida he is talking about must be Field Marshall (Cressida) Kroft, the head of the Korovosan City Guard who works from Citadel Korvosa in the docks.

*Spoiler: Easy +20% Common Lore check*
Show


Cressida Kroft is the younger daughter of Lord Kroft. As a youth though she was a "tom boy" and soon after learning sword play became an adventurer for a while before returning to the city and (to her familie's horror) joining the guard. In the guard her star rose quickly, then soared when in at a festival for the cities' third centennial she foiled a plot by the Cult of Norgorber to do a mass poisoning of the feast for masses in Eodred's square. She not only saved the lives of hundreds of the populace but then drove the cult of the dark gods out of the city almost entirely. 

She is well liked by the nobility and the common people and High Priest Darb Tuttle (High Moneylender of Abador and head of the religious council) and has a string reputation for both fairness and loyal;ty and love of the City of Korvosa and the rule of law. And if the rumours are true still frequents bars where "adventurers" drink to re-live her days, hire them for jobs that the require more finesse than the Guard can offer. Although she is now trapped in the city by her duties and fears her adventuring days are done.  




Handing you the note after sealing it with a fat daub of wax and his cret he wishes you well, and with a smile, *"Know you are friends to House Jalento, if I can be of assistance you need only send word*

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*23*] 41+20

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will casually try to observe him writing this letter just to check it does not say something like "Arrest these people and throw them in the nearest dungeon"

*Thank you milord*

She will take the letter unless Amin gives it explicitly to Cassian, *I think if I am the one carrying the broach I should be the one carrying the letter, in case we get separated.*

----------


## rax

"I agree, Master Amin, though my family holds no great offices in Korvosa, our patents of nobility are at least recognized by the royal house. It seems likely that my chances of receiving an audience with the Queen are higher than those of my companions, but your letter of recommendation will surely be a great help also," Cassian answers. He doesn't interfere when Winifred takes the letter.

"As for hunting necromancers, I will be glad to have you by my side, Andrei," he thanks the apprentice with a warm smile. 

*Spoiler: Common Lore check*
Show

(1d100)[*9*] vs. 56 (Int 36, Difficulty +20)

----------


## DrK

Winifred glancing over at the letter can see in neat handwriting that Amin is true to his word. The letter full of gushing praise for the three of you for saving him from a public lynching, finding the queen's brooch and stamping out a notorious underworld gang figure. The three of you will also realise that Field Marshall Croft is a perfect person to hand over Lamn's leger  you should you so wish as she can use that to wrap up most his operation (or at least would be able to as the situation calms down).

Leaving Lord Jalento's town house you head east through high bridge and pass across Eodred's square, although skirting the edge as you can see crowds of dock workers, _solly's_ (day labourers), and other low paid city folk standing and chanting as young impassioned firebrands stand atop the statue of of an exaggerated King Eodred shouting denunciations of the nobility, and accusations about  Queen Ilyeosa's right to rule. The crowd are growing rowdy and you can see many of the crowd are already drunk, something that the City Guard in their dark blue tabards with clubs in their hands look nervous about. The normal shops, carts and merchants filling the square are gone and this crowd of protesters seems to be growing larger...

Skirting the edge of the square the guards do little more than wave you through as you seem uninvolved although one does mutter _"Avoid the square and stay quiet eh... We don't want no trouble."_ Already sporting a large black eye its clear this guard has already seen his share of trouble in the past few hours. Heading north from the square to the spit of land spitting out into the Jeggare that holds the Citadel. Named for the Eternal Lord, Lord Volshyenek Ornelos, who paid for most of its construction, Citadel Volshyenek is the main garrison for the Korvosan Guard. The citadel serves as the centre of command for all military operations, and even has its own cells at the bottom to hold prisoners until they are transferred to be judged, though many prisoners are held here in order for them to avoid the cities harsh punishments. Approaching the gates you can see a strong squad of ~15 guards standing outside the double gates that are smeared with filter from the previous night, a half dozen sorry looking prisoners in leg irons are cleaning up the square by the citadel, picking up the broken chunks of wood, rocks and rubbish and others sluicing the blood from the paving stones and mopping the stone cobbles. 

The guards eye you as you approach, though not overtly suspicious, just a health does of caution, but mixed with the reassurance that there is but 3 of you. As you present the letter the guards bid you wait whilst one heads inside. The rest of them, politely cool to you, their eyes watching the streets and alleys carefully. Snatches of murmured conversations you can just hear _"Hear those horser (slang term for Shoanti) lads here to sue for peace, bet they are loving this trouble...." "Aye, Gert was by the Acadamae, doors sealed shut with a glowing ward. Damned scary, bolts and rocks just bounce right off. The Arch Maesters say the Acadamae be sealed till order restores...." "Some said they saw Blackjack of all people (a vigilante who was active 5-6 years ago, odd cross between batman and robin hood) climbing the palace walls last night. What is he going to do, bed the Queen or steal her stuff right..."_ 

You wait for maybe ten minutes before the guard appears and waves you towards the gates where a second smaller gate is opened for you and can enter the Citadel's grounds. Inside you can see fewer guards than you would have expected and what appears to be a recruit's barracks is barely half occupied judging by the beds and personal effects. Walking across the narrow courtuard past the stables and smithy the guard looks at you and shrugs. *"Aye, been hard getting folk to join the guard of late. What with Old Eodred taking many into debt and the queen hiring all the woman for her Gray Maiden personal guard not that many folk fancy a job with us. That despite Marshall Kroft being one of the best we've ever had.."* He tails off as he stops and peers into an unassuming greay stone building abutting the main towering keep and then motions you inside. 

Inside you can see a neat if plain room with a large wooden meeting table that has unrolled on it a map of the city with red flags dotted all over it and small pewter soliders scattered around the city. Leaning over the map and dictating orders to three grey haired men is a relatively young woman with short cropped dark hair, piercing eyes and air of world weary exhaustion. Garbed in a stout leather jerkin the strap marks for a plate over the top are obvious and she wears the sword at her waist easily 


Looking up at you she waves the three men away who all salute and head outside, all giving you wary glances. Marshall Kroft though seems more open, giving you a warm smile despite the heavy bags under her eyes. "Welcome, welcome. Amin writes highly of you." she says as shes watches you approach, the letter in her hand. "I am sorry I cannot offer refreshments but my men are busy all over the city and its a hard time. As you well know, you have been out in the streets in the thick of it so you know as well as I. It pains me to see the city tearing itself apart so good news is most welcome."

Lokoing at the note again she looks up, "May I see the brooch, to check its authenticity? Also, when you killed that brute Lamn did you find any notes in his lair? No matter if you did not, if you could tell me where he had hidden I can ask some of the guard to investigate."

----------


## rax

*In the courtyard*
"Gray Maidens? I've never heard of them before. When did the Queen begin recruiting?" Cassian asks the guard out of curiosity.

*With the Field Marshal*
"Marshall Kroft," Cassian greets the commander with a bow. "We did only as duty and honour require, both with regards to assisting Master Amin and in lancing the boil that was Gaedren Lamm. Miss Winifred here has the brooch, and yes, we found a ledger among Lamm's belongings. It is encoded, but we believe it provides considerable detail about his criminal activities. We also discovered something even more concerning - a dagger shaped like those used by the Key-Lock Killer. We showed the dagger to Bishop Keppira and he was very concerned. He volunteered to consult his sages about it."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred does her best to avoid any overt fangirlism, but her usual cool is slipping a bit.

*Yes maam, milady, maam* she undoes the broach and hands it across and stands awkwardly, *We do also have his ledger but I think we all have reasons of our own that we would want to go through it.*

She looks at the others

*There's no reason to keep the location a secret though please bear in mind we did not check out the hulk supposedly full of dangerous spiders. Otherwise we searched the place pretty thoroughly.

Amongst the other items we found this* she gets out the dagger, *Upon consideration the inscription may be relevant* and she blanches slightly as she realises that they may have offed the father of a serial killer

*I don't think any of the other items may be relevent, but you are welcome to take a look. Like I don't know who Emmah is but that tie into another crime.*

Winfired will take the opportunity to take a casual glance over the map and see if there is anything interesting about the deployment

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: Dagger*
Show

The bishop looked at it, but I don't see anywhere that says he took it

----------


## Haval

*On the way*

After he has been told of the contents of the letter, 'You know, if I hadn't been there the whole time I would find this a little too good to be true. As long as Marshall Kroft is willing to take Amin's word for it.' While having attended the Acadamae provided Andrei with a certain amount of status, he hadn't exactly had much experience at dealing with the nobility.

At the sight of the firebrands still at work, Andrei will take a moment to ask some of the friendlier looking members of the crowd for news. The fact that no one was making any attempt to drive the crowd away seemed like a good thing, but it also suggested that the riots were likely to continue at least for the moment.

*Spoiler*
Show


Gossip vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*86*]




*The Citadel*

The idea that the Acadamae might have been sealed wasn't surprising, but it might be a problem if Andrei ever wanted to get inside again in the middle of all this. Perhaps they would still let you in if you were a magic user.

After the others had finished speaking to the Marshall, 'I feel like we got anything that seemed important and wasn't very well hidden. I'd say if word managed to get out about Lamm there's every chance people have already started to pick over the place.'

----------


## DrK

The Field Marshall looks at the dagger likes it is a poisonous serpent. "A blade from the past. A savage thing. I wonder whether this pre-dates him, although intriguing suggesting that Lamn may have been the psychopaths' father. The deaths have stopped, whether the killer is dead or just sated I will task some men to look into whatever children Lamn may have had." . 

At mention of the ledger she looks sterner and holds a hand out. "The ledger may have information on his criminal enterprise. Please hand it over, once we have investigated and finished with it you can have a look at  it again. It may be critical to establishing the tendrils of his criminal enterprise and tracking down all his co-conspirators." Flicking over the locket she places it on her desk. "The locket I will try and trace the owner, other coins and gems you can keep as a reward from the city." She grins a little, "I remember from my youth the trials of earning enough coin as an adventurer."

Flicking the heavy brooch over in her hands she glances at it again. "The Queen, her highness Ileosa, would welcome receiving this from the three of you in person. She has commanded that loyal citizens with _useful_ skills be allowed to appear to her in person for her appraisal. I also would agree with here that you seem loyal to the city and I could make use of you. If I detail some guards to escort you to the palace would you be amenable to presenting her brooch back to her and then returning to speak with me. I have several things that I may need folk like yourselves for?"

----------


## wilphe

Winfred hands over the ring without demur, 

_"I remember from my youth the trials of earning enough coin as an adventurer."_

*Thank you Milday, would you happen to know a trustworthy agent for handling these items?*

She stands a bit taller at the Marshall's offer *I perhaps would have preferred to look better for my first presentation at court milady but I am of course more than happy to agree. 

I think however we should mention that his excellency the Bishop has also expressed an interest in our services.* she will briefly explain about Zellara and the Necromancers, *I am happy to serve wherever I can do the most good - for others and myself*

*Spoiler: Ledger*
Show

I believe Andrei has it, I don't think he won't give it over but she can't say that for him

----------


## rax

"We will of course be glad to return the brooch to the queen post haste, but after that I must let my family know that I am well and that Lamm is dead. Having done this, I will be happy to return here and learn of the matters you require assistance with, but I must warn you that I have also promised to aid Bishop Keppira in rooting out a cult of necromancers he says has been spreading in the city of late. Honour demands that I assist him first," Cassian answers the Field Marshal.

----------


## Haval

Andrei will hand over the ledger. 'Lamm didn't seem like the type of man to have children on purpose. If Winifred is correct I wonder what sort of life a child of his would have had. Regardless, it seems too much to hope for that a person like that simply stopped killing. I would appreciate any help with the matter that you can provide Milady.' The offer to meet the Queen seemed a little too good to be true. Even if he couldn't get back into the Academae it sounded like at least he wouldn't have to worry about employment. To the others, 'If this business with Mortimer and his friend turns out to be dangerous enough I think it would be worth keeping the Marshall informed. It would be nice to think we can call on someone for assistance if we need it.'

----------


## rax

"Lamm had many children, none of them his own. Considering how they were treated, it's no stretch of the imagination that one them was twisted into the Key-Lock Killer - with all the madness that entails - but an even simpler explanation is that Lamm came into possession of the dagger the same way he did the rest of his possessions - through common thievery," Cassian sniffs.

----------


## Haval

> "Lamm had many children, none of them his own. Considering how they were treated, it's no stretch of the imagination that one them was twisted into the Key-Lock Killer - with all the madness that entails - but an even simpler explanation is that Lamm came into possession of the dagger the same way he did the rest of his possessions - through common thievery," Cassian sniffs.


'No doubt, but would that mean he had some idea of where the dagger came from? I don't suppose Lamm was the kind of person to take detailed notes.'

----------


## rax

"Perhaps there's something in the ledger if the dagger came to him through a "business transaction". I'm sure the Field Marshal's people will be able to find that out," Cassian replies.

----------


## wilphe

*What you say may well be true. However it is a valid line of enquiry and if there is even a possibility that we may face a vengeful pattern killer I'd like to be ready

Anyway, her Majesty is waiting.*

----------


## DrK

Field Marshall Kroft listens to the exchange and nods her head smartly in  thanks as you hand her the ledger. "My thanks. It will prove useful I'm sure in rounding up his associates once the current madness dies down. Of course Master Cassian you must reassure your parents. But please after that return as soon as you are able I have a pair of matters that I could do with a more delicate touch than many of my officers can provide."

She walks to the door and shouts for a couple of guardsmen who come running "See these men to the Palace. They would see the queen this afternoon in her public audience and petitions. " Penning a quick note she seals it with a key of office hanging round her throat and hands it the older looking woman in her late forties. "Guardswoman Hannah here will see you to the Palace. I will pass word to the Guards here to admit you when you return."

The two guards waste no time in saluting before ushering you out of Kroft's stable briefing room and out of Citadel Volshyenek. Heaing across town both look around nervously as you can all hear drunken shouts and fights in the inns by the docks and a noticeable lack of stalls on the streets or dockers unloadng the ships. Instead the river ships are either standing empty, their crew who knows where or with gangplaks removed and armed crew visible on the decks. Twice during the short walk across the city you see flights of Sable Company marines atop the majestic (and fierce) Griffins plunge down from their patrols onto something happening in the city streets below!



Castle Korvosa's long shadow looms over the city as a testament to the power of whatever mighty overlord ruled this lands thousands of years ago. A magnificent achievement of architecture the castle walls and spires rise high into the sky as the castle itself is perched atop an ancient Thassilonian flat topped dark stone pyramid.    Although one corner has partially collapsed the subsequent additions over the years from keen Korvosan stone wrights has created and impressive looking edifice and one of the most recognised structures in all of Varisia.   

Approaching up the main stairways some 50ft wide you can see the gates at the top are locked tight with dozens of guards visible, including some in  a strange uniform. They appear to be women in well designed plate mail with long red cloaks and scarfs and scarlet plumes to contrast wit the grey steel. The rest are the normal City Watch or some of the Palace guard you have seen before. Approaching the gates warily the Hannah calls out _"Petitioners from the citadel, sent by the FieldMarshall."_ She offers the letter forward. A young Captain with a sneering face and a sharp chin grabs the letters from Hannah and flicks through the pages. *"Fine, but make sure they behave. Any trouble and we'll shoot first and sort out the trouble later."*

With that he nods you through a small side gate and you enter into a large courtyard for public audiences, announcements and other such things. You can see dozens of small outbuildings and unusually a group of ~15 women in red tabards with face covering helms all practicing swordplay under the watchful eye of one of the Plate Clad senior officers. Hannah looks at you, _"I were too old for a Gray Maiden they said. the Queen only likes 'em young and pretty"_ She says the last with some bitterness, although plump and plain Hannah is!

 Heading up the stairs from the courtyard into the lush red carpeted palace corridors the guards escorting you are met by a severe looking woman in grey steel plate and a red plumed helm held under her arm revealing a scarred face topped with close cropped reddish hair.



She looks at the city guards with thinly veiled contempt and the rest of you in a similar manner. "Greetings, they say you have something of the Queen's to return to her? Let me see and then you can remove your weapons and place them with the the guards" she adds the last motioning to a pair of plate armoured red cloaked woman standing in the lush richly decorated hall.

----------


## wilphe

*"Fine, but make sure they behave. Any trouble and we'll shoot first and sort out the trouble later."*

Winifred does her best to look as non-threatening as possible

_"I were too old for a Gray Maiden they said. the Queen only likes 'em young and pretty"_

*Oh she does does she?* Winifred preens slightly then wonders if she really wants to be doing that

. "Greetings, they say you have something of the Queen's to return to her? Let me see and then you can remove your weapons and place them with the the guards"

*Yes Ma'am* Winifred unfastens the broach and hands it over, *Knives as well?*

----------


## rax

"I'm sure it's their loss, guardswoman," Cassian replies diplomatically to Hannah's comment. "Let us hope Her Majesty does not live to regret mixing the requirements of a handmaiden with those of a person sworn to keep her safe from harm."

"Indeed we do," Cassian responds to the redheaded officer's inquiry with a nod to the brooch Winifred presents. He unfastens his sword belt but waits to turn it over to the guards until the officer has had a good look at the brooch. "I am Cassian of House Escalante, and these are my companions Miss Winifred and Andrei. I'm sorry - Captain, is it? I don't believe I caught your name?"

----------


## Haval

Andrei will point towards the distant diving Griffons. To Hannah, 'It's still going on then. Is there any chance it's getting better?'

He will hand over his weapons without complaint.

----------


## wilphe

Winfired sidles over to Andrei,

*In this this wasn't on the curriculum at the Acadamae:

Don't talk unless spoken to

Don't make eye contact

Address her as "Her Majesty"

and never turn your back on her* she looks at Cassian

*Anything else?* and at the Guard

*Anything else we should know Ma'am? What mood is her highness in this morning pray?*

----------


## Haval

Andrei nods at Winifred, 'Noted, but if I ever have to talk to the Queen something's gone very wrong.'

----------


## DrK

The Grey Maiden eyes you all with suspicion before nodding as you have disarmed. Waving to the two other helmed guards they pat you down efficiently before waving you on after the scarred red head. The Captain looks at Cassian and breaks her stony demanour slightly,  "I am Captain Sabina Merrin, bodyguard to her highness. She has bid me welcome any adventuring groups of likely folk that seem loyal to the crown, and with Marshal Kroft's letter of recommednation you seem to fit the bill. Come, the Quenn will recieve you in the  little hall where is meeting petitioners this afternoon." 

Waving you on she (and the two other guards following you like shadows) leave Hannah by the doorway and head into the palace proper. THe entrance hall opens up into the wide corridor furnished with several side tables lining the walls upon which stand impressive marble busts of (you assume) previous kings and queens of the City. Walking up the passageway you are led through two more sets of double doors (each guarded by a helmed and cloaked Gray Maiden) and through an antechamber containing memorobilia of the Arabasti family, a great battle flag hung upon one wall whilst on the opposite wall facing it a pair of beautiful jousting lances of undeniably dwarven make crossed on the other wall. Leading through the second set of doors you enter a small reception room and Sabina bids you wait. Looking around you realise you are in a place of wealth and opulence. The walls are covered with tapestries edged and threaded with gold and other metallic threads and the ceiling itself has marble edges and displays of various nobles of Korvosa doing civic duties. A solid darkwood table stands in the corner, a sold gold candelbra (each of the 4 candle holders shaped like a nubile nude young maiden) is lit with the candles infused with a vanilla smell leaving you heady. After a moment Sabina returns and motions at the double doors.

As you step through a well heeled young man stands staright and announces your entrance into the little throne room. *"I offer Cassian of House Escalante, Andrei Petran Acolytre of the esteemed Acadamae and Winifred Couper, a loyal subject..."*. The throne room is magnificent, lavishly decorated with frescoes mosaics and hanging tapestries of crimson silk embroidered with gold. Three colourful stained glass windows present scenes of past Kings and Queens and shed a rainbow of bright light focused upon the throne. A huge fireplace stands in the eastern corner its mantle shaped like an enormous stone tree spreading its branches up to the ceiling. On the opposite wall (to your left) the dais of granite rises, lit by the rainbow colours and bears the Crimson throne, a great throne of metals and iron spikes draped with red silks and crimson cushions and atop the throne sits the regal although veiled Queen Ileosa!



The queen is dressed in a black mourning dress, but even then you can see a hint of arrogance mixed with the beauty of youth and the grief of mourning. Sat in the throne she clutches a small silver coffer and has a number of noblemen and woman milling about in the room who all turn in surprise at the titles you are offered. As you enter Sabina drops to a knee and bows her head. "These are the loyal citizens who would return your brooch your majesty" she announces before rising and taking brooch up to the queen and handing it her. 

The queen stoops forward to examine the brooch before rising to her feet in a swish of silk and speaking in a soft voice taht you have strain to hear. The accent is sharp and precise with a strong hint still of her Chelaxian roots. *"This brooch was stolen from me some time ago - I had not expected to see it again truth be told. And yet, here, now, on my darkest day you come before me with kindness. the return of this brooch is more than an honourable deed, it is inspiration. it is hope."*

As she speaks her voice strengthens and begins to be more like oration, something noted by the nobles and the servants who al stare with rapt attention at her. *"I love Korvosa as my husband did before me and this brooch was a gift from him. See..."* she points at the brooch, *"The imps and drakes locked together, the guardians and delighters of the city ever here as I shall be... Pray tell me now how you came to find my precious gift that my beloved now dead husband gave to me.""*

----------


## wilphe

*Your majesty, we found it amid the ill gotten gains of a crimelord named Gaedran Lamm. He is,* she pauses, *no longer available to give an account of how it came to be in his possession. The Marshall has taken in hand the dismantling of what remains of his operations*

----------


## rax

"Rank hath its privileges," Cassian mutters to himself as he takes in the decorations in the reception room.

With the return of Captain Merrin, he follows quietly into the throne room and takes the knee when she does. He is somewhat surprised when Winifred launches into her explanation of how they found the brooch, but does not interrupt. Instead, he waits for the Queen to respond.

----------


## Haval

Inside the palace Andrei will try to take everything in. History was hardly a focus of his education but it was hard not to pick up a few things in passing and so he'll idly try to identify some of the busts on the way to the reception room.

Inside the throne room he'll watch the Queen with interest, but will drop to one knee a second after Cassian does. If it was the expected thing to do. The Queen didn't seem especially sad to him, but who could say how she was feeling behind all that decorum.

*Spoiler*
Show


Magical Sense test vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunment)
(1d100)[*95*]

----------


## DrK

The queen and the assembled nobility listen to Winifred, clearly surprised that she speaks rather than the noble Cassian. As Winifred finishes the queen nods. *I am sure my most capable Field Marshall shall restore order and bring justice for this crime.* 

Pausing she gestures a servant forward. *now in this time of trouble as dissenters and traitors infest my beautiful city you have come. I reward you for your loyalty as I reward all those who are loyal to me and my beloved Korvosa.*

As she speaks of reward the servant offers Cassian the chest, a fine mahogany box that clunks slightly and weighs a fair amount.

The queen smiles benevolently at the trio, *We have need of loyalty in this city. Would you serve your Queen? Would you serve your city?*

----------


## wilphe

Winifred stays kneeling and lets Cassian deal with this one, in any case he's the one who considers himself obligated elsewhere.

Instead she will keep her eyes and ears open for any interesting like to trying to work out if what people say about the queen is true

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*69*] Perception 41

----------


## rax

"Your Majesty, you honour us with your generosity and your trust," Cassian answers as he rises to accept the chest. "We thank you for the opportunity to serve the throne and the city. Marshal Kroft has already asked us to assist her and Bishop Keppira of the Cathedral of Pharasma has requested our aid in putting a stop to a band of necromancers. Are there other duties Your Majesty would also wish us to take on?"

----------


## DrK

The queen nods and smiles a thin tight smile at the words from Winifred and Cassian, although it's Andrei staying quieter who notices a subtle compression of the lips and flicker of annoyance at mention of the Bishop and his request. The queen leans froward and speaks quietly, *"Ah, Lord Cassian, I thank you for the offer. The Marshall has my complete faith and nothing is more important than restoring peace and trade and prosperity to my poor city. Go to her and help her, the City needs you..."* As she finishes she points to Sabina and makes a cutting motion with her finger.

At that the Captain of the guard approaches you and gestures you to leave. "Come now, The Queen and city thank you. I can show you to the antechamber..". Even as she speaks Andrei spie's the queen whispering a  few words to a tall and beautiful woman who was one of the gaggle of silk clad nobility around the throne and the dais. 

A few of them offer polite nods and smiles to you but most ignore you. 

_Do you leave happily?_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will rise from her position and follow Captain Sabrina, doing her best to not turn her back on the queen and being careful to return any polite smiles or nods that get offered from the assembled nobility and if possible get a handle on who they are for later observation

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*51*] Academic Knowledge: Heraldry/Genealogy 41

----------


## Haval

_What was she angry at?_ Having a job offer from the Queen might be handy, but perhaps the offer still stood after this business with the Bishop was concluded. Andrei is too distracted watching the Queen and her advisor to reply but felt like that sounded like a dismissal anyway. Unless Cassian had anything to add, Andrei will keep an eye on the tall woman on the way out in the hope of working out who she was.

As soon as they were out of earshot of the any of the guards, 'You see that? I'd swear she's got a problem with the Bishop about something. I can't see her being that desperate to hire us.'

*Spoiler*
Show


We can have this conversation outside if there's anything else first.

----------


## wilphe

Winfired looks at Cassian,* You still consider yourself pledged to the Bishop? Because I pretty much think we got given a direct order to report to the Marshall. This doesn't mean of course that we cannot work on multiple problems at once but we should at least go see her first.

Might even end up being the same issue because necromancers are bad for public order* 

_Assuming Cassian opens the box and splits as before_

She flicks one of hers at Hannah, *Be careful where you spend that, it might not make you friends.* she smiles thinly, *So either someone worked very fast to cut the dies and mint these or the art was already ready to go.*

She takes a closer look at the design

*Spoiler: Coin*
Show

It might be a red herring, but that seems a fast creation time. Of course it is also possible that it was being worked on before the King's death as he was in bad health or that they planned to issue coin with her portrait on as well as his but had to change it afterwards.
There might of course be more sinister reasons which she will let other people fill in the gaps for
Hence giving one to Hannah...
And if the design incorporates her regnal title as an intrinsic part rather than showing signs of being a later addition - well...

----------


## rax

"We thank you for this audience, most gracious Majesty. We shall return forthwith to speak with Marshal Kroft," Cassian answers with a deep bow to the Queen and then follows the Captain to the antechamber.

Once they are clear of any guards, he listens to his companions. "No, I saw no sign of displeasure from Her Majesty when I spoke of the bishop, but I would not be surprised if there's bad blood between the Queen and Bishop Keppira. It is said that, before the King's death, she had few friends among the noble families and other luminaries of the city. Many thought her a wasteful spendthrift, interested only in her own fancies and not the welfare of the city. Perhaps she and the Bishop have a history? I could always ask him when next we meet," Cassian suggests. 

Checking the box, Cassian's eyes widen as he sees the amount of coin contained within. "Yes, by all means, take the coin as a token of our thanks for your assistance, guardswoman," he says absently as Winifred tosses one of the coins to the woman. "This is a considerable sum, friends. Do either of you even have a means of transporting your shares other than this box?" he asks Andrei and Winifred.

----------


## wilphe

*I would perhaps place my share on deposit with the Amins, unless we can find an armourer who is open right now.

I think we are going to see more fighting and I would like to be wearing something more durable*

----------


## Haval

'Well I have pockets. Normally that's been enough.' Showing off wealth in the middle of a riot seemed like a bad idea. 'I suppose I'll have to find a bank, but if they are willing, the Amins would work in the meantime.'

----------


## rax

"I think that, until we can get to either a bank or the Amin house, perhaps it would be best to keep the money in the box and I'll put the box in my pack? Putting a hundred gold coin in your pockets is likely to tear them wide open," Cassian chuckles at Andrei's response.

"Shall we go and report back to the Marshal then? She seems a reasonable enough commander. I have no doubt she'll enable me - or us - to stand by my word to both the Bishop and the Queen. Once that's done, I shall be going to my family home to inform them of current events and to deposit any valuables that are too dangerous or difficult to carry around."

----------


## DrK

Hannah nods, grateful for the coin and grins. *My thanks, I didnt warn this but Ill take it no matter what, be needed in the days to come.* She glances at the castle and straight backed Grey Maidens by the door, *How was the queen?*

As you head back across the city through the merchants district its still quiet, the tension thick in the air with the noise of grumbling and fighting from the pubs and inns. Back at the Castle the walls and courtyard are busier as more guards have arrived for their shift although from the murmurs you overhear there are many guards missing, dead or deserted.

As Hannah brings you into the keep she nods and wishes you the best before rejoining her squad to some good natured jeers and and jokes about babysitting and hobnobbing with the Royalty.

As you head into the keep and see the tough looking Marshall Kroft she looks up. Yoo met the Queen yes? Did she send you back to me, I have a list of things I need assistance with?

----------


## wilphe

*How was the queen?*

*Generous*

++++++++++++++++++

*That we did milady. She was most happy to receive it back via your good offices and most generous in her appreciation. Now what can we do for you?*

----------


## rax

"Regal," Cassian adds to Winifred's assessment of the queen in a carefully neutral tone.

----------


## Haval

> "I think that, until we can get to either a bank or the Amin house, perhaps it would be best to keep the money in the box and I'll put the box in my pack? Putting a hundred gold coin in your pockets is likely to tear them wide open," Cassian chuckles at Andrei's response.


'As long as you are happy to carry it. If this arrangement continues we might want to invest in some horses.'

Andrei isn't sure how to begin to answer Hannah's question diplomatically and so chooses to remain silent. _Less scary then her reputation suggests._

----------


## DrK

Marshall Kroft grins briefly ad then nods to a mismatch of benches, stools and rickety wooden chairs. "Please sit." she orders curtly and glances around to make sure none of her official guardsman are present before continuing. "Well, as you konw the city has been on the edge of a riot for weeks now. Taxes being raised, the unions causing troubles and the nobility paying no heed to the merchants as they try and curry favour with Ileosa with Eodred's illness. The riots last night have been a month in the making.

But Korvosa's got enough trouble without my own guards losing their way. Many have deserted their posts of late, and with the riots likley to last for a while the problem will only get worse. Some have concerns about the way the city is going, others a concern for family and friends, but others..."  hear she pauses to spit, "Others are using the recent chaos to carve out their own gains. One of them is Verik Vancaskerkin. Worse, he's not alone, a sergeant promoted by Sabina before she left for the Grey Maidens he was a bad apple and when he left he took his half his squad with him."

She signs sadly walking to a cabinet in the corner of the room and pouring a stiff draught of something. "I need Verik dealt with. Quietly, and by someone outside the Guards. He is a cancer, him and his men. They've been in and out the Guard's Pubs shouting about their loyalty to the Queen by badmouthing the guard and I can see the corruption in the ranks whey they linger. He and his men are holed up in an abandoned butcher's in NorthGate on Stirge Street, "all the worlds meat".  She pauses, looking a little concerned. "There is more, the men he deserted with, they've been hiring themselves out as thugs for hire to the criminal underworld, so not sure what they've been getting up to. I want Verik dealt with. Ideally alive and brought to me here so I can make an example of him and his little gang, but dead if needs be. Its worth good money."


 I have asked a few other unoffical resources to keep an eye on them as well. I'll give you a letter with my seal, last I head they were staying at the Laughing Goat. If you head there I can can cover the cost of rooms there should you wish it?"

----------


## wilphe

Winifred sits and listens intently

*That may be a bit hard for the three of us. How many in his little gang? You have strong opinions about what happens to them?*

----------


## Haval

'Does Captain Sabina have any opinions about this Verik? Or does his alleged loyalty outweigh anything bad he may be doing on the quiet.' This was not something that Andrei had expected to be discussing when they came in here.

To Winifred, 'If they've upset enough people I'm sure finding help shouldn't be that hard.'

----------


## DrK

Marshall Kroft looks to Winifred and Andrei, "I have hired three more folk like yourself with a mixture of skills. One is an Ulfen warrior, strong and tough as an Aurochs, there is an elven tracker from Kyonin and a Priest. They are being paid to look into Verik as well, they should be at the Inn and can give you more accurate numbers. I know he had a few from his squad but I'm not sure how manay stayed with him or sliunk back into whatever coward's crevice they crawled out of." 

She pauses, looking at you all, "Think of this one as a test. I have another more delicate matter but need to see you are reliable first."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred nods, *Laughing goat it is then. Excellent. Was worried about having to be melee around here.

Still may want some tougher skin though, can your ladyship recommend an armourer?*

----------


## rax

"Marshal Kroft, if you believe this test will be quick work, I will happily assist in the matter, but as I mentioned before, I have also promised assistance to Bishop Keppira. With all due respect, necromancers raising the dead seems a far worse crime than a few bad apples among your guard. So, do you believe we can take the direct approach here, or will we be required to observe the comings and goings of Verik and his men for some days before we move on them?"

----------


## Haval

'Well that's something. Assuming they're all trustworthy. In case the worst happens I think it would be better to have as many people to stand behind as possible.'

----------


## DrK

Marshall Kroft nods. "Verik only has a few men I believe, but the trio I've had watching him can confirm more. My thanks." She glances up at Wilphe and nods, *"If you try Kundurak's, its behind the Jaggare musuem in five corners, he's a reliable dwarf and his quality is solid."* she offers to Winifred.

The wander through the streets doesn't take long, even with a diversion to Kundurak's where a stout dwarf, almost as wide as he is tall serves you and see's you well equipped with some thicker and stouter armour. The markets of the Five Corners district help fence some of the goods and also garner some more supplies before you head deeper into the slightly down and out district with tenements built atop one another in a crammed shanty town sometimes up to 5 stories high. The streets are tight and filthy and bridges between roofs and balconies have been added to give a three dimensional maze of squalid shops and inns and crowds of people. Although today the streets remain relatively quiet, the taverns full and gangs of tough looing men with weapons loose stalk the streets looking for prey- the guard you notice are absent entirely. 

The laughing Goat when you get it is not very funny and smells more like a goat pen than an Inn. Although as you enter the tap room, busy for a mid afternoon as the locals, many with the tatoos and looks of teamsters and dockers you would have expected but the three in the corner stand out. A proud looking ulfen warrior, a slender elf in softs leathers and a tough looking half orc.... 

*Spoiler: Bart, Ciraneoth, Rollo* 
Show



As adventuerer's of various types you've been roaming the city for a while. Recently you were contacted by Marshall Kroft (head of the Guard and an ex-adventurer) to keep an eye on "All the Worlds Meat" where a desertrt, Verik Vanderkin had been holing up with some ex guards. She wanted him dealt with. After a couple of days you've been observing you've seen ~4 other guards in addition to the sergeant, but more worryingly was 2 nights ago a pair of folk in gray cloaked robes dropped off a body and the men took that into the butcher pens  where they normally deliver the pigs and goats that are slaughtered and shared amongst the poor in the city.

Yesterday Kroft promised you that she would send more folk to help 




_Please all give yourself a short description and introduce each other to each other_

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart tends to his respective pint of ale, small sips as he keeps a wary eye around the tavern. His skin is a dark, almost rock like grey, with prominant tusks that poke out from his lower jaw. Long, black hair rolls down his back, some tied into braids.  He currently wears some dark leather vest with a rose carved over his heart, the sleeves having been torn off to better fit his body, and loose breeches worn over his leg.

"Well....I doubt I'll be eating the goat stew anytime soon." Bart says with a chuckle and a shake of his head

----------


## wilphe

Winifred thanks the Marshall and takes her leave, calling in at Kundurak's and disposing of their various impedimenta. Finding a set of brigandine in her size, she also buys a decent pair of new boots and a hat as well as a new outfit for "best". That however she arranges to be sent back to her quarters. She also picks up a copy of _"Drakes' Guide to  Korvosan Laws Civil and Criminal"_.

Winifred is young woman of unremarkable appearance and stature, currently she is wearing a new set of blueish-black leathers that still have the shine of new and which she is apparently unaccustomed to wearing. Over which she has a tunic in dark yellow with a slate bodice and a dark red skirt all of which are clean, but hardly new. She is carrying a bow and quiver that seem to be rather ill cared for and a sword from her hip that looks in rather better condition.

Those looking further will note that she is sporting a new and nice set of riding boots in black leather, that she has not broken in yet.

Further up a few wisps of brown hair escape from under a wide brimmed dark red hat that also looks new.

She sizes up her surroundings and heads towards the three in the corner.

*The Marshall sends her regards. I would be Winifred, the quiet one is Andrei, the not quiet one is Cassian.*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth normally wouldn't have gone into an inn like this, but sometimes the mission demanded it.  He had also taken an ale instead of a wine, as he was sure an inn of this caliber didn't have wine and if they had, it would be undrinkable.  The ale was remarkably good actually.

He was still wearing his armour, simple leather but well made.  He also had a very good bow, currently standing next to him and a sword and dagger on his belt.

When the three others entered the bar and headed their way, he put his hand next to his dagger in case they were up to no good.
"Greetings," he said, letting go of his dagger and taking his tankard of ale, "I'm Ciraneoth, this is Bart and Rollo."
He indicated the two others.
"What news?"

----------


## Shadowflick

The Half orc raises a hand, giving a small two fingered salute to the oncoming adventurers "I'd be Bart. Just Bart, not much else needed." He says, leaning over the table to get a better look at the group "So! Your the folks the Marshall got together to try and clean up some of old Korvosa. Always good to see us normal folks trying to make this place better. Tell me, how much blood are you willin to shed to see that through?"

----------


## wilphe

Winifred gives a thin smile *By preference none, other peoples' if it comes to it, mine if I must*

She looks at the elf, *Her ladyship said she had a problem with a renegade ex-guard sergeant named Verik Vanderkin and wants him taken in, or down, preferably the former but she's flexible.*

----------


## Haval

Andrei will take the opportunity to pick up a leather jack and a clean set of clothes to wear over it. The armour would interfere with his magic, but as he was still wounded following the the fight with the Necromancers it would be better to have the protection for the moment. The set of black clothes and a plain dark hooded cloak would replace the somewhat dilapidated set of robes he had been wearing since his expulsion from the Academae. Given the job that they had been given it might be better not to attract too much attention. If the worst happened, maybe he could avoid having any of Verik's friends coming to look for him.

*The Laughing Goat*

'I've been in worst establishments.' Andrei is a well dressed young man with untidy black hair and a small beard. He's only visibly armed with a walking staff and a dagger. To Winifred, 'You and Cassian seemed to be handling things ok.' To Bart with a grin, 'I'm certainly not against it. This Verik seems to deserve it by the sound of things. I would prefer something less messy if that's possible, but I think dealing with all that won't be my department anyway.'

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart smiles, already liking what he's hearing from his new adventuring buddies "Well, thats good to hear. But I didnt just mean other peoples blood. Your own blood, thats what's most important. Everyones always so willing to cut into another person, gut them like a fish but...few are willing to get gutted for the sake of the people. Thats always the real question.

Bart takes another sip of his drink "But dont think were going to be taking this Varik in alive though. Seems he's been feeding the people...well, people."Bart says, taking a  piece of stale bread from the table and chomping down on it "Dont think there's much coming back from that."

----------


## Haval

Andrei looks around at anyone in the pub who might be eating. 'Ugh, you're certain? That's seems unusually...depraved. If all else fails, if we can find evidence of that and spread the word, perhaps the mob will deal with him for us.'

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart smirks at that, raising his mug "No Purer justice then mob justice! Ha!" he lets out a boisterous laugh before slamming his mug down "But, we'd just have to find a way to get said evidence. Any suggestions? Because Im fine with simply beating his head in and leaving the body hanging from something. Sends a message."

----------


## farothel

"Let's try take them alive first," Ciraneoth said, "it's easier to question them that way I've always found.  We've been following them and we noticed that there's the old sergeant, about 4 of the old guards.  But they were engaged in some very shady practices, so the quicker we can deal with them, the better it is I think."

----------


## wilphe

*Well so long as he's not feeding children to crocodiles it's a step up for us.

There is no crocodile involved right?*

----------


## farothel

"I have not seen any crocodiles," Ciraneoth said, only a body that they also butchered like the pigs and goats and put into the pies and sausages.  We might want to do something about that as well."

----------


## wilphe

*Temporary experiment with vegetarianism on my part would seem in order.

You can take us to the place?*

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart nods "Yea, We can take ya but I'd suggest being prepared for some bleedin. I probably ought to get some more armor myself.  Though, I'd say odds of crocodiles are more then zero."

----------


## rax

Cassian follows Winifred and Andrei into the Laughing Goat. He's about twenty years old, of average height with a lean, athletic build. His eyes are green and his brown hair is tied back in a small bun. A pale scar cuts across his right cheek down to his jawline. He is well armoured in leather and mail, with a helmet hanging from his waist next to a Taldan falcata. A shield is slung across his back.

"Cassian, squire of House Escalante, and I think you'll find it's Miss Winifred who's afflicted with verbosity, not I," he introduces himself with a crooked smile. 

"You may not be aware of this, but Marshal Kroft has specifically requested that Verik Vancaskerkin be brought in alive, if possible. So, the less blood we spill - ours or anyone else's - the better," he addresses the three adventurers.

----------


## wilphe

"Cassian, squire of House Escalante, and I think you'll find it's Miss Winifred who's afflicted with verbosity, not I,"

*Sounded politer than chronic rectal lignal insertion.*

----------


## rax

Cassian shakes his head and tuts gently. "I see you're lowering yourself to playground insults already, Miss Winifred. Disappointing, but not unexpected. Perhaps you should focus on the task at hand instead of taking out whatever frustrations life has dealt you on innocent bystanders, hmm?"

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart chuckles "Bah, always worried about sparing the lives of those who dont deserve it. If the man seeks to end himself let him, if not, then bring him. The Half orc smiles to the pair Playful ribbing is only the symbol of comradery. It's a good thing to hear it between the two of you. A good Sign."

----------


## wilphe

*I wouldn't know about playgrounds, I was tutored at home.

Now shall we go start on what we came here to do?*

----------


## farothel

"Good idea," Ciraneoth said, standing up and taking his bow, "follow me, please."
He wasn't sure what was going on, but he had patience and it would become clear at some point.  But for now there was a mission that needed to be done.  Getting out of the inn, he walked towards the location where they had seen the ex-sergeant the night before, looking around as well to see if they weren't followed or walking in a trap.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*5*] vs 59 (49% Int +10% excellent vision)

----------


## DrK

It was a short walk towards the butchery "all the worlds meat" and even late in the day the store front was still open, a counter just visible through the open door where a couple of men who looked dishevelled but tough and well muscled stood ready to dispense the meat that was on the counter. Most of the clientele looked poor and many probable homelss, a fact that the two men seemed to enjoy as they mocked and shouted at the customers. 

Ciraneoth gestures and you head away from the northern side of the building down an adjoining alley reeking of nightsoil to the western side oft he building where there is a badly patched wooden fence and a double gate wide enough for a cart to enter. From the smell, the low bleating and the glimpses you can see through the fence you realise that part of the fenced outside area is a pen for the animals waiting to be slaughtered and the other just a small wagon yard.





However Ciraneoth's sharp eyes glimpse movement in the upstairs from the 1st floor windows when a shadow passes in behind the shutters and their sharp elven eyes also see drag marks in the alley leading up  to the gate consistent with a body (freshly killed) being dragged inside. Unlikethe front of the building in the shop this gate seems deserted currently.

----------


## farothel

"We're being watched," Ciraneoth whispered to the others, "first floor.  And a body has been dragged in here.  It looks deserted here, but someone knows we're here.  I suggest we move in as quickly as possible."

----------


## wilphe

*Ok, lets go. But we want him alive if possible.

There is another exit we should cover?*

----------


## DrK

The gate leading into the cart yard and the pen is the only other way in aside from the shop front, but with the brief examination its obvious that the gate is secured on the other side. Although the wooden fencing is some 8ft tall and with the patched planks and broken shards of wood

----------


## wilphe

*If we are seen it doesn't matter much if we make noise*

Winifred looks around for a weak section of fence to kick through

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*82*] Perception 41

----------


## Haval

'Are you absolutely sure?' Andrei asks the Elf. 'And does this mean they're dragging in random people off the street? I suppose there's always the chance they're being paid to make inconvenient bodies disappear.'

To Winifred, 'If you're right we're going to find out very quickly once you start breaking the fence. Maybe we could help you climb over it first? If there's no padlock it shouldn't be that hard to get it open.'

----------


## wilphe

*Boost me over then, but get ready to follow*

----------


## rax

"Sounds like a job for a strapping man such as yourself, eh Master Bart?" Cassian suggests. "I'll keep watch on this side until the gate is opened. If there seems no way to do that, we can boost each other over one at a time and the last man will have to be helped over from the other side."

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart follows along with the rest of the group, graciously bowing as they leave and depart for the slaughterhouse. Though, his jovial expression sours as they near. such desperation. Such corruption. he does not believe this is the result of a mind uncorrupted no, this is the result of a broken system. one that turns people to such...deranged methods of survival. He crouches down, ready to aid Winifred "By all means, I'll give you a boost. Just...be careful"

----------


## DrK

As the others boost the big half orc up he is easily able to reach the top of the palisade and throw a leg over. The yard behind is smallish and the stone cobbles are covered with filth and dung and straw, mainly from the pen that is sheltered within the wooden fence.

On the stones is a rickety wagon with a pair of dead pigs slung upon it, flies clustering on the open gaps where the beasts have been roughly gutted. The smell is intense and you can see to the left in the pen a half dozen thin looking goats bleating in terror 

There are no windows on the ground floor, just a stout double door leading into the butchers that bears bloody handprints all over it. 

Dropping down Bart can easily lift the wooden bar and open the gat slightly to let the others slip into the courtyard

----------


## rax

"...or we can just do it that way," Cassian chuckles softly when the confusion results in Bart being the first one over. _At least he needed no help in unbarring the gate,_ he thinks.

Drawing his falcata and shield, he gestures to the elf and the half orc. "You've watched this place for some time. Lead the way."

----------


## farothel

"Yes, I'm sure," Ciraneoth said, "and does it really matter which human they turn into meat pies?"

Humans always seemed to question things he saw, even if they knew elven senses were better.  He was surprised when the half-orc went over, as he probably weighed quite a bit less to push over, but okay, as long as it worked.

"I've only seen it from the outside," he said, trying not to look to much at the slaughtered pigs, once again reminding him never to buy anything here, "and the shop bit.  So I would say be careful.  There's people in there who know how to break bones and cut up meat."

He also took his sword, as that would be better indoors than a bow and then sneaked on inside, stopping to listen before he opened any door so he would know if there were people behind and with luck, how many.

----------


## wilphe

*Let's see how they are against meat that fights back*

Winifred closes the gate behind them and takes a rear-guard position

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart keeps a wary eye as he opens the gate for the others, slowly shutting it as the others roll in. Drawing his own sword and moving closer to the blood stained butcher's doors. He puts a hand to it, and takes a deep breath "Considering the sheer amount of death here...I expect it's likely they've already needed to put there meat down twice over a few times" When everyone's prepared, he'll open it.

----------


## DrK

As the group of "guardsmen" assemble in the filthy courtyard Bart pushes on the doors gently only for them to be locked... The doors do not look that sturdy and the lock does not that fancy leaving the choice of brute force or stealth as available options for them...

----------


## wilphe

*Anyone know how to pick that? No? Then I guess brute force and ignorance*

----------


## Haval

> "Yes, I'm sure," Ciraneoth said, "and does it really matter which human they turn into meat pies?"


'It might. If there's anyone paying them to do this then it's a much bigger problem then a handful of insane cannibals. I think that would be worth knowing about.'

----------


## rax

"Indeed. If Andrei's suspicion is correct that they're disposing of bodies to conceal other crimes, then that could lead us - or rather Marshal Kroft - to other malcontents preying on the city," Cassian adds.

"Breaking down the door would seem to be the only way. Bart, Master Jarlson, will you do the honours?"

*OOC:* Bart and Rollo have the highest S scores so they're probably best suited. Ciraneoth almost as strong, but I suspect that's not immediately obvious to a human observer.

----------


## wilphe

*They did leave us a handy battering ram*

Winifred points to the cart

----------


## farothel

"Well, let's catch one alive and we... or the marshal, can ask," Ciraneoth said, "and yes, brute force seems the only way forward, at least for me."

He did listen at the door first to try and hear how many people were behind it and then he's game to whatever method they want to try to use to get inside.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*14*] vs 49

----------


## DrK

Before any choices are made as to whether it will be subtlety or brute force the elf kneels by the door and motions for some silence from the others. Quieting down, so that only the distant shouts from the pubs and the ringing of  multitude of bells across the city can be heard. Ciraneoth  listens intently and can faintly hear a dull _thud_ of a blade hitting flesh and bone and a grunt of effort. A few words pass between a voice and a second, higher in pitch but equally muffled answers, neither sounds in distressed or panicked, just two men going about their work.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth looks at the others and holds up 2 fingers.
"2 men, working, so armed with cleavers or something like that," he whispers to the others.

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart shrugs. It was now or never and all that. "Well. Lets be done with it then. Milani, charge my blood with your furious purpose." He steps back, and KICKS the door!

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d100)[*4*] vs 42

----------


## Haval

Andrei is looking around for another way in but will retreat as Bart goes for the door. Sometimes the direct approach was the easiest.

----------


## rax

Cassian draws his falcata and shield, ready to charge through the door if Bart manages to break it down.

----------


## DrK

The door shatters under Bart's heavy boot, the doors swinging open with a crash revealing a large room beyond some 50ft deep and 40ft wide. THe floor of this grim chamber is strewn with blood stained straw and the reek of slaughter is overpowering. Meat hooks dangle from metal runners in the ceiling that allow their gory cargo to be moved easily around the room. Along the southern wall (you enter from west) a large rusty bloodstained grille covers a wide hole in the floor and just north of them are two large barrels of water, one with steam rising from it. On the far side along the eastern wall a pair of butcher's blocks with a large barrel of salt between them and in the south east corner sits a reeking vat of cast off meat and bones. 

Three sets of doors lie on the north wall, the westernmost with bloody and dungy hoof prints by it, the central and eastern doors with less muck and gore. The two men standing by the butcher's blocks spin in surprise, one is large and fat with bushy blood stained sideburns and a filthy apron, the second man a sallow and pockmarked younger man is rake thin with a narrow weasely face. Both spin around, the fatter one hefting the cleaver, *"You, scum, get out befor Verik and the lads make you sorry..."*

----------


## farothel

"Verik, just the man we need to see," Ciraneoth said as he too walked in, "so if you would be so kind as to let us know where we can find this gentleman and we will be on our way.  We might be back later though to talk about the human meat you put in the pies, but urgent business first, right?"

----------


## wilphe

Winifred moves sideways along the walls, keeping an eye on the doors, for the moment content to see how her new companions handle themselves

----------


## rax

Cassian moves quickly into the room and off to one side to allow any other to follow. 

"Listen to the elf, boys, and you may get out of this alive," he adds.

----------


## DrK

The fatter of the two men snarls, rage washing over his face as he shouts *"Lads, unwanted guests..."* and even sharper look at Ciraneoth at mention of the human meat pies. From deeper within the building you hear a faint, _"What wer' that?"_ and the sound of approaching footsteps and the clatter of something moving from the floor above.

The two men clutch their heavy cleavers, both blades still dripping with blood from what appears to be a goat being chopped and gutted on the blocks behind them. *"The rest of the Cow Hammer Boys be coming now,"* the fat one mutters, *"We don't know you, but this is our block now get lost.."* His fist clenches on the handle of the cleaver and he stands his ground....

----------


## wilphe

Winifred takes a quick look to see if the doors can be locked or barred from this side. If not she will do her best to hold the centre door shut.

*I think time for talking just ended*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d10)[*7*]+4 Initative

----------


## rax

"Cow Hammer Boys?" Cassian sniggers. "I think you'll find us tougher to deal with than common cattle, you unwashed lout!"

*Initiative:* (1d10+3)[*13*]

----------


## farothel

"I could only try," Ciraneoth said as he readied his sword, "at least we don't have to search for them, that's also good."


*Spoiler: OOC Initiative*
Show


Are you guys using a house rule for initiative, as in Warhammer it's 1d10 + agility.
(1d10)[*4*] +56 agility

----------


## Haval

Andrei sighed and took cover behind the door frame, 'I don't suppose any of you gentleman would prefer to talk before the fighting starts?'

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart rolls his wrist as he readies his sword, taking a lower stance as he prepares to fight. "Time for the Bloodletting then."

----------


## DrK

As the threats fly the fat man moves to strike out at Bart or Cassian and shout can be heard from deeper within the butchers. But the operatives of the guard are faster able to leap in for the attack

_OOC
Anyone with Init 9 or higher goes first 
They are ~3m away from the door you entered by the butcher blocks 

_

----------


## wilphe

Winfired draws her sword and moves so as to cover the centre and east doors, looking for a way to lock or bar them


*Spoiler: Initiative*
Show



_Anyone with Init 9 or higher goes first_
In other words: Everyone

Cassian 13

Andrei 12

Winifred 11

Ciraneoth 9
Bart 9

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth decided that if talking time was over, it was best to get his hits in early.  Rushing forward, he ran towards the nearest guy and tried to run him through with his sword.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


I have move 5, so I guess I will be able to get there.
hit: (1d100)[*35*] vs BS44 for damage: (1d10+4)[*11*]

In case I get attacked: Dodge blow: (1d100)[*97*] vs Ag 56

----------


## Haval

Andrei will focus his mind on the fat man to try to yank the cleaver out of his hand.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Initiative 12

Half Action - Move
Half Action - cast Drop on the fat man

No channeling because of the move

Drop is cast on a 4+, target resists on a Wp test
(1d10)[*9*]

----------


## rax

"Very well, no more talking then," Cassian says as the thugs raise their cleavers. 

With a sniff of irritation, he quickly closes the distance to the larger of the two men and cuts at his torso with his falcata.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Move to engage the fat man
*Half action:* Standard Attack vs. WS 52 (1d100)[*37*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*5*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*38*]
(1d10)[*7*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*15*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge if attacked by second thug (1d100)[*91*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 3/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## DrK

Winifred moves quickly racing to the door on northern side of the room behind which she can shouts of alarm (the central set of doors) and pulls a wooden locking bar across. Although it may not stop a determined assault it should slow anyone else down. Behind her Andrei looks into the room and whispers a cantrip, figments of _chamon_ and _ulghu_ knitting together into grease that excretes from the hilt of the cleaver as the fatter of the two men loses his grip throwing the cleaver into the corner of the room wedged beside the offal locker.

Its bad timing for the fat man as Cassian is there, the Falacata swinging and slicing a deep gash across his leg leaving the man cursing angrily.  Their elf companion is fast, gracefully vaulting one of the salt filled barrels to deliver a stinging blow to the chest of the weaker looking man but he is wiley and manages to duck back darting behind the table leaving Ciraneoth's blade slicing into the table. Karralo (the thinner man) spins looking around carefully as he adopts a defensive stance and slices at the elf. Meanwhile the fatter Parro swings for Cassian with massive meaty fists and the trained blows of a professional thug! THe younger man manages to ctach the elf on the leg, slicing through leather and skin to leave a nasty gash but Cassian is able to avoid one haymaker and take the other savage cross to the face on the small buckler

At the door there is a crash and voices, *"Parns, open the door you oaf,"* and a louder more commanding *"YOU fools someone is in there, smash it down"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Karralo
- parrying stance
- Attack Ciraneoth (1d100)[*8*] TN 44 (1d10+4)[*6*]

Parns Cassian unarmed
- Attack (1d100)[*60*] TN 46+10 (streetfighting) = 56 dam (1d10+2)[*6*]
- Attack (1d100)[*31*] TN 46+10 (streetfighting) = 56 dam (1d10+2)[*5*]

----------


## farothel

The guy was quickly and knew how to use the terrain, that much became quickly clear.  Ciraneoth was not used to fighting in shops and stuff like that and the man managed to hit him with his cleaver, although his leather armour made the blow less dangerous.  Cursing, he attacked again, trying to take the man down this time.  But first he used a maneuver that he had learned from his sergeant to try and throw the man off guard.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2 rolls*
Show


half action: feint: (1d100)[*18*] opposed WS test.  If I win, the next attack can't be parried or dodged.
half action: attack: (1d100)[*45*] vs 44, damage: (1d10+4)[*6*]

first attack against me: dodge blow: (1d100)[*29*] vs 56

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks to see if the east door can be shut in the same way and looks for something to barricade the centre door with, if all else fails she will put her meagre weight against the door to try and hold it shut.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*29*] Str 33 if necessary

----------


## rax

Cassian bats away the thug's attack and retaliates with a flurry of cuts. 

_Damn fool, don't you know better than to go unarmed against an armed and armoured warrior?_  he thinks.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Edit:* Re-rolled second attack in OOC thread - hits on a 40.

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52 (1d100)[*81*], (1d100)[*95*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*6*], (1d10+4)[*10*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*49*], (1d100)[*91*]
(1d10)[*8*], (1d10)[*7*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*76*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*56*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3
*Harrow Points remaining:* 0/2

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart hefts his sword up "For once im sick of all the blood. Just Die!


*Spoiler: Attack!*
Show


(1d100)[*10*] Vs 51 attack to nearest thug
(1d10+5)[*6*] Damage
(1d100)[*9*] Premptive parry

----------


## Haval

'Surrender you idiots' Andrei calls out as he cast the same spell on the second man. He will move towards the doorway to try and help Winifred block it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Initiative 12

Half Action - Drop on the second man
Half Action - Move towards Winifred

Drop is cast on a 4+, target resists on a Wp test
(1d10)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

The fighting continues in earnest as Bart joins Ciraneoth, both of them surrounding young Karralo who begins to look more fearful, even more so as the whispered petty curse from Andrei causes him to lose the grip on his cleaver sending it skittering to the grimy floor and he staggers back as Bart and Ciraneoth  slash him across the leg and the cheek. Nearby Cassian slashes again at fat Parns catching the big man across the forehead with a lucky slice.

The door crashes under the impact of a heavy body as Winifred and Andrei put their weight against it, and despite the wood splintering it holds. A bellow of *"Chop the b***rd down.."* from the outside is met by the faint rasp of weapons being drawn. 

Inside the butchery room both of the men step back, Parns looking with hate at Cassian *"When the boss gets here you'll be sorry, he don't like folk muscling in on business"* while Karralo drops to his knees in front of Ciraneoth  and Barth holding his bloodied leg, a pathetic _Please don't kill me, I ain't done it, it were them..."_

----------


## wilphe

Winfred looks at Andrei, I'm not totally sure I want to have my back to this when they start trying to chop it down. She peels off and checks the door to the right and what's behind it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



She ignored the left door because with hoof prints around it it probably led to the animal pen and not further inside. Right door might connect to inside, and that no one has tried it yet does not disprove that because they might just be focused on the obstacle in front of them rather than thinking to go around

----------


## farothel

"Then stay down," Ciraneoth said to Karralo, before moving to Cassian to help him.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3 rolls*
Show


half action: move to Parns 
half action: attack: (1d100)[*36*] vs 44, damage: (1d10+4)[*11*]

first attack against me: dodge blow: (1d100)[*5*] vs 56

----------


## rax

"We're not here to _take_ your business, wretched oaf, we're here to shut you down!" Cassian hisses back as he presses forward to try and finish Parns.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52 (1d100)[*63*], (1d100)[*62*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*13*], (1d10+4)[*7*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*45*], (1d100)[*57*]
(1d10)[*8*], (1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*60*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*9*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points used:* 1/3
*Harrow Points used:* 2/2

----------


## Haval

Andrei doesn't want to risk getting an axe blade in the back either and will look for the heftiest piece of furniture or a chair to wedge in front of the door.

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart keeps his mouth shut, instead choosing to keep pressing foreword as he brings his own blade down on Parns. Dealing with him first should make the rest a bit easier after all

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


(1d100)[*75*] vs 51 WS
(1d10+5)[*7*] Damage

(1d100)[*53*] vs 51 Parry!

----------


## DrK

Karrlo collapses on the floor, protesting piteously "it weren't me... they made me do it..." as Ciraneoth, Bart and Cassian surround Parns and in a fusillade of blows he takes slashes the chest and arms, Cassian's final blow hacking through his upraised arm and chest as the fat man collapses back clattering bones and fragments of butchered meat falling onto his dead body.

Before they can celebrate too much the door to the north creaks under the impact of a pair of heavy blows, splinters and wood flying as you think it may give at any second. By that door Andrei struggles in vain, the heavy barrel of salt water too much for him to carry. Winifred beside him opens the other door, The air that greets her is stinking and stale filled with the stench of days old meat. Straw litters the floor scattered to catch the drips from the hanging meat that dangle from the ceiling from a dozen large meat hooks secured to the ceiling. At the far end of the room, she can see a low table with more haunches of meat dumped upon it, and what she would guess to be a couple of small barrels of salt. 


_OOC
Parns is dead, (outnumbering bonuses help!), Karralo is curled up in a ball on the ground. You have ~ 1 rounds worth of actions before the door breaks down. 

Sorry for the recent delay, I ha da lot of work/home stuff going on

_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred drops back out of the room into the corner and gets ready to flank whoever comes through the door

*Dead End*

----------


## rax

"Bart, Ciraneoth! Cover the door and stand ready to cut down the first man through. Winifred! Help Andrei and myself move that barrel to block the doors so that only one of them will open. If we can force these Cow Hammer Boys to come through one at a time, they will be easier to deal with!"

*OOC:* I.e., the door being chopped is a double door. Cassian's idea is to block one of them and force the thugs to come through a half open door.

----------


## Haval

Andrei finds all this distasteful, but since the pair had refused to surrender. 'Made him do what?' he mutters to himself as he struggles to move the barrel. 'The rumours are all true aren't they?' Once he's finished moving the barrel he'll move closer to Winifred on the flank so he's less likely to be attacked by anyone who comes through the door.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth took his bow and put his sword away, ready to take out the first person to come through the door (or the remains of one).  He made sure he was standing a bit further away, but for a bow that didn't matter.

----------


## DrK

The barrel is rolled in front of one of the doors to block it whilst the other door begins to shudder and splinter from an axe blow, and after 3-4 blows a healthy split appears and you can 4 men on the far side. A glance through is all you get before they vanish from view and the leader shouts through 



*oi, basterds, where are my men. And who under Desnas stars are you? You with her, we said no more for 3 days whilst we ship the rest.*

He takes a breath. *Leave now or me and the lads will bust in there and hang your guts for your garters.*

The door is hanging on by a broken hinge and a prayer so there is no way of saving it so if the fight starts its obvious to you all that they can break in easily enough

----------


## wilphe

*Well come on then big man. Let's see how you good you against those that can fight back.

Dave, Wolfgang take your guys and go round the front. Move*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cassian having conveniently given away his plan and our numbers Winifred decides to spin a line to either:

a) Goad them into doing something rash
b) Being overawed into surrendering
c) Splitting their forces against a non-existent force

(1d100)[*84*] Fel+44

----------


## farothel

As soon as he sees a face through the cut down door, Ciraneoth shoots an arrow at that person.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


If Legolas can do it in the mines of Moria, I can try it as well.
half-action: aim (to get a +10%)
half-action: shoot: (1d100)[*99*] vs 66 (and minus cover, but I'll let the GM decide on how much that is).
for damage: (1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## rax

Cassian draws his sword and shield again, positioning himself to help Bart against any man that breaks through.

"Your men are right here, but they decided they'd had enough of fighting for the losing side," Cassian calls back. "Do I have the displeasure of addressing Verik Vancaskerkin, deserter and low grade criminal bullyboy?"

----------


## Haval

Andrei wants to ask who 'her' was here but since the man in the other room seemed confused he'll call out. 'She's decided to change the deal.'

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart prepares his sword, readying for the attack "Well, there could have always been more. Come on then. LEts make teh butchers the butchered eh!"

----------


## DrK

The arrow thuds into the door frame as Ciraneoth lets fly. Just missing the thug's face before he disappears from view.  Ducking back words are exchanged before the thugs start chopping and hacking at the door once more, he door shivers before with an great heave one of the doors, the one not obstructed by the barrel, flies open, a great broad shouldered man with a mop of blonde hair, a leather jerkin thrown onto his chest and a massive butchering axe in hand stumbles in. 

Two more men stand in the corridor, cleavers in hand and Verik stands behind them, a bow clutched in his hand. The Cow Hammer Boys cheer as the door crashes down and they surge in, o be met by Cassian and the others!

_
One Cow hammer boy is in the room with you, 2 more in the doorway beyond him and Verik with a bow behind them
Players may proceed

_

----------


## farothel

Seeing the man with the bow, Ciraneoth doesn't hesitate, takes aim and shoots an arrow at him.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


half-action: aim (to get a +10%)
half-action: shoot: (1d100)[*18*] vs 66
for damage: (1d10+5)[*15*] 

EDIT: initial damage is 13, not 15.  Ulric's fury roll in OOC topic.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred charges the Cowhammer unfortunate enough to be in front

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Charge or Aim+Attack

(1d100)[*71*] 41+10+ However many of us there are
(1d10)[*8*] +3

----------


## rax

Pleased that his gambit seems to have succeeded for now, Cassian takes advantage of the big man's temporary disorientation and attacks fiercely.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52+outnumbering bonus (1d100)[*72*], (1d100)[*43*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*13*], (1d10+4)[*7*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*59*], (1d100)[*40*]
(1d10)[*2*], (1d10)[*1*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*83*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*18*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points used:* 1/3
*Harrow Points used:* 2/2

----------


## Haval

While standing well back Andrei will reflexively try to grab the man's axe. 


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Initiative 12

Half Action - Channeling
Half Action - cast Drop on the first man to come through the door

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*53*]

Drop is cast on a 4+ (or 3+ if channeling correctly), target resists on a Wp test
(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## DrK

As the lead man floods into the slaughter room you stand in Winifred and Cassian move to engage him. Behind them Andrei pulls forth strands of _Ughlu_ but the man is surprisingly string willed and the in the rage of battle his grip doesn't falter. Lumbering forward he is met by Cassian and Winifred and there is a flurry of parrie sand strikes as he evades Winifred's attaclk and clashes with Cassian taking a minor gash across the shoulder. 

There is a faint _ping_ followed by a scream as Ciraneoth lets fly with an arrow that flies straight and true, amazingly flying between the men to plunge into Verik's groin. Screaming Verik doubles over in agony cursing loudly and condemming Ciraneoth to Rovagug the destroyer. THe leading man is soon joined by his two comrades as the three fall into an ugly melee with Cassian and Winifred, Verik however vanishes from sight, limping up the stairs, blood pouring from the arrow jutting from his waist area.  The man with the butcher's cleaver is a savage in a  fight, only Cassian's nimble reflexes allowing him to dodge out the  way of a blow that would have severed his artery, even so it not enough to stop the man following jabbing forward with a short blade driving into Cassian's hip under his mail. the butcher at the front after missing Cassian kicks Winifred in the knees before hacking into her arm!

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Verik retreats up the stairs out of sight having lost nearly all of his wounds to the single arrow shot 

Butcher 1= lightly wounded fights Cassian and Winifred with a lightning attack
(1d100)[*1*] TN 46 dam (1d10+4)[*12*] vs Cassian - dodged
(1d100)[*3*] TN 46 dam (1d10+4)[*10*] vs Winifred

Butcher 2 = comes in and swings at Winifred
(1d100)[*98*] TN 43 dam (1d10+4)[*11*]

Butcher 3 = comes in an swings at Cassian
(1d100)[*7*] TN 56 dam (1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred gives a brief curse and sets her next attack carefully on the same opponent


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Aim
Attack Butcher 1

(1d100)[*80*] Attack 51
(1d10)[*8*] +3

(1d100)[*68*] Dodge 47 if necessary

----------


## rax

Cassian grunts in pain as the tip of the blade finds it's way through the links of his chain shirt, but continues to press his attack against the big man in front.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52+outnumbering bonus +10(?) (1d100)[*17*], (1d100)[*69*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*12*], (1d10+4)[*11*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*64*], (1d100)[*28*]
(1d10)[*9*], (1d10)[*2*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*39*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*11*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 8/13
*Fortune Points used:* 1/3
*Harrow Points used:* 2/2

----------


## farothel

"Your leader has run off," Ciraneoth shouted as he let go another arrow at the one hitting Cassian, "surrender now."

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


Aim for a +10% BS
shoot in melee (1d100)[*63*] vs 46 (56 base +10 aim - 20 shoot in melee)
damage: (1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## Haval

Even as his spell failed Andrei will chuckle at the Elf having made that shot. Didn't they ideally want Verik alive?

He will add to Ciraneoth's threat, *'Do what the man says or getting stabbed will be the least of your problems.'* To get their attention, he'll manipulate the winds to give himself a little more volume.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


More an Intimdate test which I don't have
vs. Str 36 / 2
(1d100)[*64*]

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*96*]

Sounds to cast on a 4+ or 3+ with channeling. Just trying to be noticed. 
(1d10)[*3*]

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart was ready to cut down a few of these thugs on his own, but watching them drop so quickly stays his hand somewhat. he shrugs, sword still in his hand "If your Boss wasnt willin to die for his boys, then why follow him huh? Doubt he's payin ya anymore."

----------


## DrK

The line of heavy set butchers/ex guardsman are savage in the fight and hack into the heroes without mercy. Cassian and Winifred both dropping blood to mix with that already on the floor. In the close environment the battle is savage. Andrei shouts at them but in the ruckus its  probably that they can't hear him over the clanging of steel. Winifred slashes at the man by her by the blow goes wild, but Ciraneoth does launch an arrow into the nearest of the men, however it merely jabs into the leather of their jerkin and doesn't draw blood. Cassian is a dervish at the end of the line as he drops low and with two savage blows the man who had so brutally cut into Winfred drops to the ground screaming (briefly) as he take sa pair of blows to the legs that leave one mangled and one hacked off at the knee, blood spraying on the ground. 

The remaining two fight back, with a bit more care, although the heavily set man with dark hair a savage scar on the left hand side of his face looks in rage at Cassain and throws a air of blows at the young noble. But both are met by buckler and sword as Cassian avoids the blows, Winifred also severely assailed. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show




Butcher 2 = comes in and swings at Winifred
(1d100)[*64*] TN 43 dam (1d10+4)[*7*]
(1d100)[*25*] TN 43 dam (1d10+4)[*5*]


Butcher 3 = comes in an swings at Cassian
(1d100)[*89*] TN 47 dam (1d10+4)[*6*] dodge
(1d100)[*17*] TN 47 dam (1d10+4)[*13*] parry

----------


## wilphe

Winifred suffers a glancing blow to her left arm that doesn't draw blood, but will probably bruise later _Well maybe best 90 crowns I ever spent - not that I've ever had 90 crowns before._ *Bart would you care to join us please because I don't think they are interested in talky talky right now this is more stabby stabby
*

She eyes her opponent up carefully to try to cover her vitals whilst hopefully the real warriors finish this off

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Guarded Attack
(1d100)[*81*] WS 31
(1d10)[*5*] +3

(1d100)[*21*] Dodge 57

----------


## farothel

They clearly hadn't understood and one was down.  That at least made it easier for them to take out the others.  Ciraneoth aimed at the one who had hurt Winifred and let go of another arrow.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


Aim for a +10% BS
shoot in melee (1d100)[*48*] vs 46 (56 base +10 aim - 20 shoot in melee)
damage: (1d10+3)[*11*]

----------


## rax

Cassian has no time to savour his victory over the brute before the scarred man is upon him. He just manages to hold off the thug's assault before counterattacking.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52+outnumbering bonus(?) (1d100)[*95*], (1d100)[*67*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*5*], (1d10+4)[*11*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*49*], (1d100)[*33*]
(1d10)[*5*], (1d10)[*6*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*88*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*10*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 8/13
*Fortune Points used:* 1/3
*Harrow Points used:* 2/2

----------


## Haval

Andrei is frustrated with the stupidity of these people, so will switch to trying to bring down the one in combat with Winifred.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action-Channeling
Half Action-Magic Dart

Channeling test
vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*75*]

Magic Dart 6+ to cast or 5+ with Channeling
(1d10)[*1*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*7*]

----------


## Shadowflick

Bart shrugs, rolling his wrist as he raises his blade up high "Fine then, Time for killin!" he brings it down onto one of the nearby thugs attacking Winifred 

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show



(1d100)[*59*] VS 51
(1d10+4)[*5*]

(1d100)[*56*] VS 51 Parry

----------


## wilphe

*Smashy smashy also works*

----------


## DrK

Even with one of their number down screaming clutching their amputated leg the two remaining soldiers feel confident as they can see the blood streaming down Winifred's side and the cuts on Cassian. Their confidence may be well earned as the heroes press the attack hard but inefectually. Cassian and his opponent parry and clash steel on steel ringing out loudly in the blood filled room. 

Beside him Winifred and Bart both swing and chop at their opponent but he easily parries Winifred's untrained swing and narrowly dodges Bart's wild swing. Beind them Ciraneoth lines up a careful shot but in the melee the arrow just goes wide of the mark and juts from the door. Out of the way Andrei tries to call the winds of magic towards him, but with the blood in the room his witchsight can only see the faint skein of a _blood mist_ slowly rising as the God of Blood slowly pervades the butcher's mess impeding his magic

Cassian's opponent swings hard with two deft blows whilst Winifred and Bard are each attacked with fast hard chops


_

Butcher 2 = ATtacks Winifred and Bart
(1d100)[91] TN 43 dam (1d10+4)[14] vs Wini
(1d100)[98] TN 43 dam (1d10+4)[10] vs Bart


Butcher 3 = Full attacks Cassian (who will dodge the first hit)
(1d100)[64] TN 46 dam (1d10+4)[12]
(1d100)[1] TN 46 dam (1d10+4)[11]


_

----------


## wilphe

*Glad you could join us*

Winifred is still cautious in setting her attack up, but with the battle 2:1 that doesn't hinder her so much

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Guarded Attack
(1d100)[*51*] WS 41 (-10 Guarded +10 Outnumbered)
(1d10)[*1*]+3

(1d100)[*13*] Dodge 57

----------


## farothel

The two men seemed not to want to give up and Ciraneoth was quite sure their leader was trying to get as far away as he could on one leg.  So he took another arrow and aimed it at the same one he tried to hit before.

*Spoiler: OOC actions and rolls*
Show


Aim for a +10% BS
shoot in melee (1d100)[*64*] vs 46 (56 base +10 aim - 20 shoot in melee)
damage: (1d10+3)[*10*]

----------


## rax

Cassian takes a ringing blow to the head, but his helmet and coif take the brunt of the blow and he quickly recovers enough to launch a counterattack.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

No FP to re-roll parry. After Toughness and AP, Cassian takes 2 W. He has 6 W remaining.

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52+outnumbering bonus (1d100)[*51*], (1d100)[*72*] 
Damage (1d10+4)[*13*], (1d10+4)[*12*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*68*], (1d100)[*49*] 
(1d10)[*6*], (1d10)[*1*] 

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*39*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*83*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 6/13
*Fortune Points used:* 1/3
*Harrow Points used:* 2/2

----------


## Haval

Andrei is disturbed but not really surprised by the effect the fight was having. They would have to finish this quickly. He will try to focus and send another dart towards the same man.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action - Channeling
Half Action - Magic Dart

Channeling test vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*82*]

Magic Dart 6+ or 5+ with channeling
(1d10)[*1*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

Magic flares and rushes around Andrei as he loses control of the winds magic, images and flickering horrors as red skinned creatures seem to ooze out of the butchered meats and envelop him as he feels the breath of dark gods upon him and their hatred for magic. 
*Spoiler: Andrei*
Show


I think the 1's and the failed WP test = 1 IP for the poor mage



In the fight by the door Winifred and Cieranoth miss, the arrow going wide and Winifred's blow just missing the man's head. Cassian is more lucky, his first strike hammering the cleaver out of the way before the second blow cut deep into the man's neck sending him o the ground coughing up on his own blood. The second man, seeing his friend go down, and the other two disabled he turns and withdraws carefully, heading back through the door and back up the corridor towards the door by the base of stairs that presumable leads to the front. he snarls at Winifred _"No chance you'll get me, back off now while ye still got a chance..."_ 

_OOC
1 man goes down, last butcher withdraws towards the door to the front. Due to the width of the corridor only 2 people can reach him. 

_

----------


## farothel

"Outrun this," Cirenaoth said as he took aim and let an arrow fly against the running man, now not in melee anymore.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls and actions*
Show


now he's not in melee anymore, it will be easier to hit him.  I don't have to chase, I'll let my arrow do it.
aim
attack: (1d100)[*29*] vs 66 (56 base +10 aim), damage: (1d10+3)[*12*]

----------


## rax

"Drop your weapons and surrender!" Cassian calls out to the retreating man. "You don't have to die here like a dog!"

Keeping his shield and sword up in a defensive position he follows the man just fast enough to be able to charge him if he turns to run, hoping his words will have the desired effect if he isn't seen to be actively attacking.

*OOC:* I don't recall the initiative order, but Cassian won't be racing after the thug, so hopefully Cirenaoth gets his shot off without a melee penalty. 

And yes, I'm aware of the irony of Cassian asking the thug to surrender while he's being shot, but I don't think Cassian would be immediately aware that the elf is about to shoot.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred catches her breath and swaps to her bow, being somewhat done with being in melee for the moment and making sure that the first butcher to surrender doesn't develop any ideas

*We're here for your boss, not for you.*

----------


## Haval

> _"No chance you'll get me, back off now while ye still got a chance..."_


Andrei will do what he could to shake off the sensation of his spell going awray. This wasn't really the time to panic. Instead he'll snap an irritable reply at the retreating man. 'And just tell me, *specifically*, why we should give a **** about that.'

----------


## DrK

As the man retreats there is an audible _twang_ from their elven friend and a sickening _crunch_ as his knee shatters spinning him to the ground, arrow jutting from his leg. Droppping the cleaver he cradles the leg, weeping and shouting. *"Aye, bastards, you have me... dinnae kill me. We didn't do nowt wrong.."* he bellows as Cassian approaches kicking the cleaver clear of his hands as he is clearly no longer a threat.

Up stairs Cassian and Ciraneoth can hear crashing about...

----------


## farothel

"I think we can leave these low lives for now," Ciraneoth said, "they're not really going anywhere anyway.  Upstairs is where it is.  So, how does it look like upstairs?"
The last question was directed to the two bandits still downstairs.  It would be easier to go up if they knew what it looked like.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred proceeds past into the shop front, hoping to find at least one spot in this establishment that is not covered in blood.

If the shopfront is open she'll close it and cast about for anything of interest - like the days takings or a ledger or meat that suspiciously resembles long-pig

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*47*] Perception 
 v 41

----------


## rax

"Answer the elf, and quickly. What and who is upstairs besides your commander?" Cassian says holding his sword at the thug's throat.

----------


## Haval

Andrei listens to the noise upstairs, 'Are they putting up a barricade? What are the chances that anyone upstairs might try nipping out through a window rather then staying to deal with us?'

----------


## DrK

Wiinfred runs into the shop front where a pair of three large tables are laid out with dirty metallic trays covered in a few scraps of meat (the rest having been sold). A solid looking chest lies in the corner with a solid looking lock and each table has a pair of scales atop it where they can measure the weights of the meat that is left. THe front of the shop seems quiet now, a few hungry and grimy looking cityfol of the lowest classes hunched in the cool air outside looking throu the open doorway, but clearly they had seen the weapons drawn and fled the shop

At the base of the stairs Cassian and the others pauses looking up stairs. The man at Cassian's feet grimacing as he clutches his bloodied leg. *"Nowt up there but Verik's room and the one me and the others shared."* even as he speaks there is a _swish_ and _bang_ that sounds like a shuttered windown being opened

----------


## wilphe

*Out the way please, busy lady coming through.*

Winifred heads through the door and heads left, assuming for the moment that someone trying to get out will head out onto the roof rather than drop down into the alley on the right

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*80*] Perception 41+20 Acute Hearing

----------


## rax

"Ciraneoth! Go with Winifred and cover the outside! I'll go up the stairs and see if I can prevent Verrik from leaving the building. Andrei, your help would be appreciated!" Cassian says to his companions before racing up the stairs.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth nodded and after quickly switching back to his bow, he moved outside, trying to remember where the windows were and looking out for someone climbing down.  If he could stand at the outside with his bow ready when he tried to climb down with his bad leg, things might be resolved without further bloodshed.

----------


## Haval

> "Ciraneoth! Go with Winifred and cover the outside! I'll go up the stairs and see if I can prevent Verrik from leaving the building. Andrei, your help would be appreciated!" Cassian says to his companions before racing up the stairs.


Andrei thought whether he could be useful depended on how violent Verik was willing to be here but he'll follow Cassian upstairs anyway.

----------


## DrK

Cassian, Bart and Andrei race upstairs as Winifred and Cienreoth dart outside and round to the left side of the shop where they see the wooden shutters thrown open and a body in the window looking down....

Inside Cassian is first upstairs, the top of the stairs opening into a break room of sorts.  A rough table with cards and coppers strewn across it amidst the remains of a cooked rack of ribs and several flagons of cheap ale. along one side of the room are 3 low and cheap cots with filthy blankets and discarded clothes dropped atop them. The cheap looking door beyond  leads into a crude office where a large desk stands in the opposite side of the room covered in papers, although one is pinned to the table by an ornate silver dagger with a large red gen mounted in the hilt and a large bedroll atop a wooden frame fills the wall to your right. By the window on the other side Verik pauses, a sling bag on his back, bow in hand and leg sheeted in blood from the brutal arrow shot from your elven companion. 

He pauses, dropping the bow and drawing his sword from his waist, glancing down he catches sight of Cieranoth and Winifred outside and looks at  Cassian, Bart and Andrei, *"Come to do Kroft's bidding like good dogs have you? Doing the work of the good Queen, btch that she is. When did you think money would be more important than feeding the citizens."*  the sword glitters in his hand, and he handles it well, but is clearly still in pain

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will take what shot she can get acutely aware that the party is split and that someone is still up and fighting

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*14*] 41 - whatever

(1d10)[*1*] +3

----------


## Haval

> *" When did you think money would be more important than feeding the citizens."*


'And feeding them what exactly?' Andrei asks, wandering whether he was going to admit it.

----------


## rax

"Oh, so you deserted your post to open a charity? That's not what your compatriots were saying. Now, lay down your arms and give yourself up before you bleed to death," Cassian answers coolly, but makes no immediate attempt to attack the wounded deserter.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth keeps an eye out on both the window, just in case the guy tries to escape and on the street, in case there are reinforcements coming.

----------


## DrK

There is a crack of a bow and and arrow flies through the window drawing a thin line of blood across Veriks arm and he jerks back from the window out of sight of Winifred and Cerianoth. He looks with a rueful glance at Cassian *No way out then,* then pauses to look at Andrei more closely, *Are you blind man? We manage to run the butchery with what little we can afford, I have a patron that helps with cash we make no money from this hovel, I couldnt beat seeing the betrayals by the Queen and her flunkies *

As he speaks his eyes glance to the desk and the dagger pinning the papers in place* What now? You have me trapped, I can prove the queens corruption to you or we can fight as you try and take me in for a shame trial*

----------


## rax

"Listen to yourself, man! We _know_ that you and your men have been proclaiming your loyalty to the Queen while badmouthing the Guard - a transparent ploy to get more men to desert. Any yet here you stand, proclaiming yourself a champion of the people against the very same Queen?" Cassian retorts. 

"We also _know_ that you and your men have been hiring out as legbreakers for local criminals and we _know_ you've been disposing of the bodies right here in the butchery. Do your customers know they're eating _people_? No sir, you are a shameless liar and your words mean nothing to us, but this is your lucky day. The Field Marshal prefers that we take you in alive. Come with us peacefully and perhaps you'll get a chance to convince _her_ not to hang you on the spot!" he proclaims.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred leaves the street and heads back inside, making sure none of the locals get the idea to make off with the chest.

If fighting is over she'll head upstairs and see what documents are to be found

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth will stay outside to prevent any escape and to talk to locals should they show any interest in the proceedings.

----------


## Haval

To Verik incredulously, 'You claim times are hard enough that people have to resort to cannibalism? I take it that doesn't include you personally. How much are you making from this arrangement?'

----------


## DrK

At mention of the meat and the cannibalism Verik shakes his head... *"No, we have been selling cows and pigs, you idiots. Look in the yard downstairs. We bring them in, my patron gives us funds for that. We have nothing to do with the gangs of scum around here."* He pauses, *"What do you mean loyalty to the Queen? She has brought the City down to its knees, brought tax and hardship on the people and corrupted the guards! You are agents of Kroft and the traitors."*

He throws his spear down wearily, sitting on the window sill and holds out his hands. *"Arrest me if you will, but I refuse to accept your claims of butchery, depravity and criminality."*  He glances at the desk as Winfred arrives and scowls as she grabs at the papers. Most of the papers seem to be around the supply of meats and the like however one of them bears a strange heraldic crest that Cassian recognises as that of the relatively new House Arkonas. Standing in the room  Andrei feels almost an itch and can see swirls of eldritch energy  flowing around the ornate dagger on the desk.

--------------

Outside on the street Cieranoth watches warily as the crowds for the most part flee the scene, running from the heavily armed folk fighting. A few linger nearby and a couple of sullen looking woman clutching tattered (and empty) baskets look at the elf with barely concealed hostility. _"Why you hassling Verik and his boys eh? No-one esle been feeding us, merchants are basterads and charge too much, at least these lads helping us feed our families."_

----------


## farothel

"That's because a lot of his sausages and stuff are actually the remains of his 'business' rivals," Ciraneoth said, "and that's a felony everywhere I'm aware of."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will gather up everything, but read the one with the heraldic crest now.

*You have a key for that chest downstairs or am I going to have to break things?*

----------


## Haval

_He didn't sound like he was lying, but how the hell would you proove something like that one way or the other._ Andrei will take refuge by trying to work out what was going on with that dagger.

*Spoiler*
Show


Magical Sense to take a closer look at the dagger
vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*10*]

----------


## rax

"Then you may plead your case with the Field Marshal," Cassian responds to Verik's protestations of innocence. He looks around the room for anything he can use to tie up the deserter.

*OOC:* If there's no rope, perhaps Verik has a belt Cassian could use to tie his hands. As soon as Verik's secure, Cassian will call out to Ciraneoth through the window, urging him to come inside and secure the other two prisoners.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth nods to acknowledge, goes inside and using some rope that's bound to be present in a butchery (if only for the animals) he binds the other prisoner's hands and feet together.  The feet so they can still walk but not run.

----------


## DrK

The crowd outside look horrified at the elf's words as he described that not all of the meat is strictly animal in nature whilst inside Winifred and Cassian gather some ropes (well animal leashes) to bind the two injured guards and Verik. Verik still watching you all with a disgusted look, *"I know what justice to expect from the Field Marshall, A short sharp drop is all I will receive for not supporting that snake of a Queen."* He nods to his sullen compatriots as they are assembled in the hall downstairs. Verik still loudly proclaiming no murders or wrongful meat is there.... something that Cassian picks up on that both of his men look shufty from despite Verik's loud protestations of innocence.

Upstairs in the office Andrei approaches the knife that seems to gather the winds of magic around it. As he attunes himself to it he feels a surge of _ulghu_ as the winds of illusion are torn free from it, the blade shifting into a long sinuous looking demonic snake! The creature hisses at him, giving him only seconds to respond to it before it pounces at him fangs bared!



_OOC

Apprporiate Arcane or Forbidden Lore ay help ID it
Assume Cassian, Cieranoth and Winifred are at least 2 moves away downstairs in the hallway
Andrie can act before the demonic looks snake the dagger has turned into

_

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well Winifired was gathering up papers and asking Verik if there was a key to the chest.

Not handling prisoners

If she was handling prisoners she'd point out there is a cart outside they can take

----------


## rax

Cassian helps bundle the prisoners into the abattoir, where he has them sit down against the south wall. 

"It'll be a chore getting these three to the Citadel with two of them wounded like that," he says to Ciraneoth, pointing his sword at the leg and groin wounds suffered by Verik and the other thug. "There was a cart outside, wasn't there? We can use that to move them. Before we go, however, we need to search all three of them and their dead companions for anything of value or import - weapons, money, information and such. I trust Miss Winifred and Andrei are searching the premises for more of the same. One of us should also search the room back there and the yards for any other evidence that might interest the Field Marshal," he continues, nodding towards the outside and jerking his thumb towards the room at the easternmost end of the abattoir.

"Would you care to do the honours, or shall I?"

----------


## farothel

"I'll bind their wounds," Ciraneoth offered, "that should make sure that they arrive alive.  You can search, if you want.  Unless you're better at it then putting a field dressing on."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


As I'm not sure how long I have before we are informed of the situation above and if nobody is better (or even has) the heal skill: heal roll (1d100)[*46*] vs 49

----------


## Haval

_What the?_ Andrei will watch the tide of ulghu move around the blade with interest but will throw himself backwards with a startled noise as the serpent revealed itself.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Academic Knowledge (Magic)? vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*52*]

Initiative? (1d10+48)[*55*]

Half Action - Move away from the magic snake as quickly as possible
Half Action - Magic Dart

No time to channel, cast on a 6+
(1d10)[*1*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*8*]

----------


## rax

Cassian sets about patting down the prisoners, hauling them to their feet as needed. He makes sure to relieve them of any weapons he finds as well as taking Verik's sling bag. He places any larger items he finds in a pile behind Ciraneoth.

Once that's done, he heads for the room adjacent to the abattoir to search it more carefully than the group was able to in the midst of the fight. He is especially alert for any proof that not only animals were butchered on the premises.

----------


## DrK

_Downstairs_

As the prisoners are secured Cassian looks around the butchery and the cold store. Its soon apparent that not only animals were butchered here, a few fingers wedged under a barrel, a haunch hanging from hook has a human torso and some of the leg bones in the corner are unmistakably human. Verik watching blanches and then vomits, a strangled *"What have you been doing..."* as he looks in horror at the other two prisoners, a horrified, *"You must know I did not know. I was working with her to help the people...."*

Even as that is going on Winifred rifles through the chests, finding mainly old clothes and pamphlets praising the late king and a small wooden box with ~120 silver shillings in it. EVen as she does that she hears the cries (along with Cassian and Cieranoth) from upstairs...

_Upstairs_

Upstairs the strange serpent, a _Rakasha_ of some sorts Andrei realises seeing the demonic beast's shape changing ways lashes out. Andrei stumbles back clawing at the _aethyr_ but with the strands of _Ulghu_ still thick in the room the winds of magic are slippery and he grunts as pain sears his mind as the magic's crackle around him. Dzed for a second he's unable to stop the snake-like beast sliding to the table edge and launching itself at his thigh, its fangs bared!

_OOC
Little Rakasha moves and attacks Andrei
 - (1d100)[18] TN 48 dam (1d10+1)[7] and an easy (+20) T test or poisoned ((1d10)[3] WP damage) as it fogs your mind 
- Poison will contine each round until death or successful T test

_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred takes the box and heads back to keep an eye on the prisoners, *If you need me holler. I'll make sure these three don't escape in the meantime*

She looks at Verik

*Your protestations of innocence might be a bit more credible if you cared to share with us what my colleagues are dealing with upstairs*

----------


## farothel

"Okay," Ciraneoth said as he ran upstairs to check what was going on.

----------


## rax

Cassian starts at the sounds of combat upstairs. 

"What fresh devilry is this?" he growls, but doesn't wait for an answer, merely giving Winifred a nod and racing after Ciraneoth, drawing his sword as he does so. 

*Initiative:* (1d10+4)[*14*]

----------


## Haval

Andrei will yell and thrash around on the ground as the thing bites him in a desperate attempt to get the thing off his leg. He'll grasp for any kind of a weapon.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


W: 1/13


Toughness test vs. T 40 (+20)
(1d100)[*46*]
FP if failed
(1d100)[*12*]

Half Action  - Ready Knife
Half Action - Attempt to stab it

vs. Ws 41
(1d100)[*65*]

Any damage d10 only
(1d10)[*5*]

----------


## DrK

As the snake like creature wraps itself around Andrei's leg and sinks its teeth into the mage Cassian and Cieranoth race upstairs and arrive. Both can see this unusual metallic snake like monster around their friend's legs with fang dripping green liquid poised to strike against the mage's face as he battles and thrusts at it with a dagger.  Rising up, even as Andrei resists its poison it goes to strike the mage's exposed throat!

_

Aim and strike (1d100)[89] TN 56 dam (1d10+1)[9] and Poison T+20 test or (1d10)[9] WP as it fogs your mind
_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Verik, *Soooooo Mr You must know I did not know, you want to tell me what my associates are facing?*

----------


## rax

Cassian uses his momentum from racing up the stairs and slashes at the creature, trying hard not to hit Andrei as he does so.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

If Cassian needs to move to attack the snake creature, he'll do so. In that case, assume a standard attack and use the first roll below.

*Full action:* Swift Attack vs. WS 52+outnumbering bonus (1d100)[*56*], (1d100)[*65*]
Damage (1d10+4)[*9*], (1d10+4)[*9*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*80*], (1d100)[*70*]
(1d10)[*6*], (1d10)[*6*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*87*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 6/13
*Fortune Points used:* 1/3
*Harrow Points used:* 2/2

----------


## farothel

When Ciraneoth arrived upstairs, he noticed the strange snake.  While he didn't have any experience with metal/magical snakes, he did have experience with real, living snakes.  So he did what he would do with a real snake: sweep with his sword along the leg to hit the snake on the head.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


if I don't have to move: aim then hit: (1d100)[*22*] vs 54 (- any penalties).
otherwise it's move then hit (vs 44)
damage: (1d10+4)[*6*]

----------


## Haval

Andrei will give up trying to fight the creature and will try to scramble away from it as quickly as possible.

----------


## DrK

Downstairs Verik shakes his head, _" i have no idea little girl what they face. I was alone in the office, maybe the "aethyr" has snapped your friend's mind."_ he snarls back, unimpressed, angry and in pain. His eyes staring daggers at the two other prisoners bound beside him, before his eyes look to the slaughter room down the corridor (where you were fighting) and his face pales slightly

Upstairs Andrei scrambles back, avoiding the snake's tiny fangs as Cassian and Cieranoth push into the room. Both of them swinging blades with brutal efficiency as both land a flurry of blows on the weird metallic snake that splits into 3 chunks before dissolving into a strange oily gluey mess as its dispatched efficiently

----------


## wilphe

*I understand, you are in deeper than you ever wanted to go. But, we can try and work this out.*

----------


## farothel

When the snake disappeared, Ciraneoth looked at the others.
"What the hell was that," he asked, "and how did it get here?"

----------


## rax

"Indeed - was there a trap of some sort?" Cassian asks Andrei. Then, noticing that the mage is somewhat worse for the wear, he asks: "How are you holding up? Were you bitten? Any signs of the creature being venomous?"

----------


## Haval

Andrei is going to lie on the ground until he gets his breath back. 'I think that was a Rakasha.' He's honestly not sure where to begin explaining what that was. 'A Fiend of sorts to you. Whatever it was doing here it was using illusion to hide itself. How it might have been influencing the people here I cannot say. I may know a little more then the rest of you but I'm hardly an expert.' Andrei was feeling increasingly out of his depth. 'We might wish to consult the Academae directly about this.' As for the possibility of poison, 'I can't exactly say that I feel fine, but if I take a turn for the worse I would appreciate it if someone finds me a priest.'

----------


## wilphe

With the immediate threat dealt with, Winifred steps out and gets the cart ready

----------


## DrK

At mention of the snake-like dagger Verik merely shakes his head. *"I do not know, she gave me the dagger as a gift. I do not consort with demons"* he bellows, clearly irate at the suggestion that he might. *"Melliya gave it to me along with the money for the food for the poor."* He stops to stare daggers at the other men, *"But I do not know what they did and I had no hand in it, by Aroden I swear on it."* Whether or not you believe his please in front of the now relatively large assembled crowd you can haul him and the two other men into the cart.

The crowd is sullen, most watching you with fear or dislik, and there is an angry murmur as they begin to realise that this will mean no more cheap cuts of (they assume animal) meat and a few stones or clods of mud begin to be thrown in your driection. A stout woman, with long brown hair and a filthy shawl over a filth dress stomps towards you, tattered wicker basket in hand. _"Oh, you..."_ she shouts, _"Where you taking Mister Verik and his lads? Whats wrong eh... The Queen run out meat for her nobles fancy feasts now... going to take even more from us common folk"._ Behind her the crowd jeers in response, a few spitting towards you. And one shouting "Let him go..." a chant that is soon taken up by many in the crowd. 

The woman steps closer until she is right up to Cassian's face, _"Yeah, talking to you noble boy. You and the lackeys of that bitch's guard. You let him go, he been feeding us, without him me and my bairns will starve... Whats he done, left the guards when they are so corrupt the rick just buy their way out eh..""_ Spying Winifred she spits, _"Traitor, you should know better, you should be here with us."_


_OOC
How will you defuse the possible riot or a fight with a crowd of irate innocents_

----------


## farothel

"These men have been deceiving you," Ciraneoth shouted to be heard over the crowd, "they sold you human meat.  They have been murdering and selling you the meat as if it was pig or suchlike.  And for that they deserve to be brought in front of the judges.  If you don't believe me, I'll lead a few of you inside, so you can see for yourself.  Just a few, mind you."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Ciraneoth and Andrei, *Andrei get in the cart, rest of you have all the papers?* she turns her attention to the small box with money, *I'm not here to steal from you. This is your money, take it back.*

At which she tips the contents of the box onto the ground, hopefully precipitating a mass scramble, and in the process giving them the opportunity to leave.

----------


## rax

> Andrei is going to lie on the ground until he gets his breath back. 'I think that was a Rakasha.' He's honestly not sure where to begin explaining what that was. 'A Fiend of sorts to you. Whatever it was doing here it was using illusion to hide itself. How it might have been influencing the people here I cannot say. I may know a little more then the rest of you but I'm hardly an expert.' Andrei was feeling increasingly out of his depth. 'We might wish to consult the Academae directly about this.' As for the possibility of poison, 'I can't exactly say that I feel fine, but if I take a turn for the worse I would appreciate it if someone finds me a priest.'


 "That is worrying to hear. Verik doesn't seem like a man who'd be familiar with sorcery and fiends, but he has consistently spoken of a 'her' who has been aiding him in his work here. Perhaps this woman is the source of this "Rakasha"," Cassian muses before they return below to help with the prisoners.




> "These men have been deceiving you," Ciraneoth shouted to be heard over the crowd, "they sold you human meat. They have been murdering and selling you the meat as if it was pig or suchlike. And for that they deserve to be brought in front of the judges. If you don't believe me, I'll lead a few of you inside, so you can see for yourself. Just a few, mind you."


 Cassian holds up an empty hand to show the woman he means no harm. "Peace, madam, and listen to the elf. He speaks the truth - go inside and see."

He begins to speak further, hoping to defuse the situation and offer the crowd some hope, but is distracted as Winifred dumps the box full of money in front of the crowd...

----------


## Haval

> Winifred looks at Ciraneoth and Andrei, *Andrei get in the cart, rest of you have all the papers?*


'Gladly.' Andrei will get up into the cart where he could see Verik. 'Whatever happened here, you certainly don't look like a man who deals with Fiends. This Melliya, who is she?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Charm test if it helps
Vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*38*]

Magical Sense to check that Verik isn't hiding anything
Vs. Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*54*]

----------


## DrK

Verik looks at Andrei as the crowds' shouts and the jeers are distracted by excited shrieks and shouts as they start fumbling on the muddy stones for the coins. *"Meilya, she is a kindly woman, of a noble house. It was she who sought me out and we agreed to start this butcher to help the people."* Shaking his head he watches sadly the crowd scrabbling and fighting in the filth for the scraps of copper.

With the crowd distracted its easy enough to drive the car out of the narrow maze of streets and soon enough as you rumble through the streets, streets getting busier as despite the riots and the violence and unrest crowds are still in the main market district seeking food, drinks and other essentials as all of you do note that there is still empty spaces where stalls are missing or stalls with largely empty shelves and tables. 

Maybe an hour later the cart rolls back into the courtyard of the guard barracks and the guards at the door surround the cart and grab the prisoners, treating them none too gently as they are dragged out the back of the cart and kicked down the cobbles before being dragged into the cells. EVen as that is happening Marshall Kroft appears from her stables and walks quickly across the cobbles. *"You are back, and with prizes in tow! How did you get him so quickly?"* she asks

----------


## farothel

"We found out where they resided and we just paid them a visit," Ciraneoth said, "it wasn't a very nice sight, that I can tell you.  The rest I think we best tell you in a more private setting, although I do think that rumours will be in the town very soon.  Oh, some of them need medical attention, at least more than I could give."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred bows slightly to the Marshall *Milday, Ciraneoth is an extremely good shot and as a result Mr Verik is in severe need of attention and the other two not much better.

Two hostiles killed during entry, we have a few documents.

Suggest we continue debrief somewhere more private
*

She is also interested to see how Verik and the Marshall react upon seeing each other

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*52*] Academic Knowledge: Heraldry/Genealogy 41 on "Meilya"

----------


## rax

"I concur with my colleagues, Marshall Kroft," Cassian adds. "And Andrei here could use some medical assistance as well," he says, indicating the wounded apprentice.

----------


## Haval

> Verik looks at Andrei as the crowds' shouts and the jeers are distracted by excited shrieks and shouts as they start fumbling on the muddy stones for the coins. *"Meilya, she is a kindly woman, of a noble house. It was she who sought me out and we agreed to start this butcher to help the people."* Shaking his head he watches sadly the crowd scrabbling and fighting in the filth for the scraps of copper.


'How unusually pleasant of her.' Andrei replies acidly. 'I don't suppose you have an address for this woman so we can thank her for her generosity?'




> *"You are back, and with prizes in tow! How did you get him so quickly?"* she asks


'Oh we just had to ask nicely.' Andrei is also trying to watch the Marshall.

----------


## DrK

Croft looks at the party and their unstated approach before grinning. *"Well done, I am impressed. I shall get these men taken to the cells and treat the worst of the wounds. but first you must be treated"* she says looking at Andrei and bellowing for a corpsman. Gesturing to the her office in the converted stable she beckons you all to sit, pausing just once to look at verik, *"You'll hang Verik, not just for the treason..."*. Verik for his part sneers back at the Marshall, _"You have betrayed the City Croft, you'll see the city burn in flames with that hag as queen.."_ he is cut off before he can finish the sentence as one of the guards kicks his injured leg eliciting a hiss of pain. 

*Spoiler: Andrei*
Show


The corpsmen bandages your wounds treating the injuries with a healing balm that recovers (1d10)[*9*] wounds




Cassian, ruminating on the name Meliya is struck by what he remembers, even as he thinks he is distracted by the sudden _clink_ of a bag of coins thudding onto the desk. *"here is a reward for him, 50 crowns, newly minted ones at that..."* she adds, the last said with a slight edge. Looking in the bag you can see the 50 shining golden coins, each stamped with the likeness of the young pouting queen. 
*"I am impressed you dealt with that very fast."* SHe grins, pouring ale for all of you and handing you the rough wooden tankards, *"If you would be willing I have another job for you."*

*Spoiler: Cassian*
Show



Meliya is the younger sister of Bahor Arkona, the current scion and Lord of House Arkona. The Arkona's are on of the ancient familes of Korvosa, of exotic Vudran ancestry they have resided in Korvosa for some 350 years. Now they are viewed as the virtual rulers of the island of Old Korvosa, their Palace atop Endrin Isle at the end of old Korvosa.  They have long been viewed as rivals of Illeyosa and the now dead king and if rumours are true are also heavily involved in the organised crime guilds of the City. 





Without waiting for your assent or dissent she presses on, *"I am shortmanned, the city is in chaos and now we have an issue with the Cheliaxian ambassador. My old friend and mentor Vencarlo Orisini* (a renowned teacher of sword play) *knows the details. Please head to his school and tell him I sent you. Also,"* she tosses you a second heavier bag, *"After Vencarlo speaks with you, you'll understand. This is for a bribe, not for you, you understand. My thanks, now I must be about my duties. "*

----------


## wilphe

*Yes Ma'am, Verik was most adamant that he knew nothing about human flesh and that he was supported by a Lady Meilya.

Also the group seems to have been rather popular in the local area, so we made a hurried exit.

Did get hold of some documents though.

And once your corpsman is done with Andrei I got a little banged up too*

----------


## farothel

"Very well mylady," Ciraneoth said, before turning to the others, "you guys know where this school is?"
He hadn't been in the city all that long and actually he preferred to be outside, but that's where he was right now and he would have to roll with it.

----------


## Haval

> *"After Vencarlo speaks with you, you'll understand. This is for a bribe, not for you, you understand. My thanks, now I must be about my duties. "*



Andrei will interject before they are dismissed. 'Ma'am, I don't suppose you have any Academae graduates on your staff? There was a Rakasha living in Verik's building. We put it down after it tried to kill me, but I don't think Verik was even aware that it was there. I feel like some more expert knowledge might be welcome so that we can find out what the hell it was doing there.'

He will otherwise accept the healing with thanks.

----------


## rax

"Mmm, yes, there is likely more to this matter than meets the eye, Marshall," Cassian mutters in agreement with Andrei. "If Verik is telling the truth, he was supported in his endeavours by a wealthy woman of noble birth named Meliya. Indeed, according to his account, _she_ sought _him_ out. I know of only one noble who bears that name - Meliya Arkona, younger sister of Bahor Arkona, the current lord of that house. I am sure you're aware of their somewhat _unsavory_ reputation, and also that they have a history of rivalry with both the Queen and the King before her."

----------


## DrK

The marshall looks at them all, pausing now and then as corpsmen tends to the varied wounds applying bandages and foul smelling poultices on the gashes from the fight in the butcher's yard. *"A rakasha you say..."* then blushes a little, *"I don't even know what that is. But from your expression it must be some sort of fiend or vile creature. If that is the case then all to the better that it is destroyed. I do not have any of the Acadamae in the ranks, but I do know Magister Vorin, a magister of the fire he calls himself. I will send a messenger to him and ask him of this matter."*

Then turning to Cassian she nods, *"Troubling indeed. The Arkona are powerful, and old. One of the oldest noble families in the city. With no evidence of wrong doing, giving money to the poor is no bad thing, I cannot move further, but keep your eyes and ears open to see if they are further involved. I will inform her majesty and Sabina (the Queen's bodyguard and leader of the grey maidens) to be even more wary than normal of the Arkonas.*

*For now though, please sit with the scribes and allow them to pen your reports. You all look exhausted and the day is getting late. Vencarlo can wait till tomorrow when you are rested. His school lies in the old garrison on Old Korvosa. Its just by the Endrin Military academy. Please though, I beg of you, even though the Arkonas Palace is near leave them be until we have evidence."*  As she speaks she glances out of the windows at the evening twighlight slowly descending and you can already see a couple of squads of the Watch gearing up with clubs and stout shields and heading out the gate at the trot. *"You are welcome to bunk here for the night if you have nowhere safer to sleep?"*

----------


## wilphe

*Thank you milday, that is most generous* Winifred will write her own report and play close attention to the conventions and methods the scribes employ before retiring

----------


## farothel

"Thank you," Ciraneoth said.  He would too give his report to the scribes before having something to eat and then sleeping.

----------


## Haval

On the Rakasha, 'It was using illusion to hide itself. I know only enough to want to know more. I would be most interested in hearing what this Magister Vorin has to say.' 




> *"You are welcome to bunk here for the night if you have nowhere safer to sleep?"*


'Thankyou milady. I'm not sure I could make it anywhere else at the moment.'

----------


## rax

"A bunk in the barracks will be fine, Marshall, and I'm well aware of the power of House Arkona. Rest assured, I seek no unnecessary conflict with them," Cassian assures the marshal.

(Obviously Cassian also lets the scribes write down his report before he retires for the evening)

----------


## DrK

The evening passes restfully, for you at least. A shared room above the stables with 6 stout beds and access to the canteen where barrels of water and ale stand ready along with a great tureen of spiced fish stew and platters of zouma beans (like cous cous) are there to feed you..

As you are left to your own devices you hear the night shift heading out, alarm whistles and the sounds of rioting from all over the city and the bells of numerous fire watches and churches ringing in alarm. Climbing to the higher levels of the barracks you can gaze out across the city and see the flames rising from the docks, the palace square and old korvosa and the sounds of screaming and rioting echo in the night as the moons shine down and the shadows of sable company griffins criss cross the night sky.

_Are you happy to leave the night watch to deal with riots and then start fresh in the morning?_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks morosely over the scene, seeing if any wounded are coming back or reinforcements from other shifts going out *Well this isn't going to be over in a hurry, if it was there would be a case for trying to help, as it is this is going to last more than tonight I fear and we have an important task tomorrow*

----------


## farothel

"Well, if they want us, they can ask," Ciraneoth said, "otherwise I'm going to stay here."

----------


## rax

"Quite," Cassian agrees. "We have already done the Marshall and the city one service today, and we have been contracted to run more errands tomorrow."

----------


## Haval

Andrei still looks sick but is starting to improve with rest. He agreed with the sentiment of not going out unless there was a specific point to doing so. 'Well I certainly wouldn't go out there alone. Hopefully anyone who is actually in danger from all of that has the sense to get the hell away from the rioting.'

----------


## DrK

The night is long and full of shouts, screams and alarms. Throughout the night the guard are busy, a constant stream of men running out with increasingly heavy arms and the occasional squad coming back either with wounded town guard balanced on trim off doors or strings of bloodied toughs and thugs dragged back in chains and manacles 

The city is a seething pot of chaos and riots spread across the city and seem to engulf all the districts, although worse in the richer ones where the mobs seek to damage and destroy. The Great Vault of Abador glows in the night, a golden warding surrounding it and a crackling dome of electric arcing lightning seems to surround the Acadamae. The Hell Knight Order is also quiet, even the mobs unwilling to approach the black stone and sharp battlements

As dawn breaks across the city the sounds of rioting fades and the city seems to take a breath. The exhausted night guards collapse and filter into the barracks as their day watch companions ready arms and shields and get ready to clean up some of the chaos. From the red rimmed eyes of the night watch its clear that they have lost more companions.

You join the day shift in the mess hall, the guards nodding in a distant if friendly way and can eat your fill of porridge sprinkled with dried fruits and weak mead.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will eat and sit quietly, leaving the guards to themselves but adressing the group,* So, what do we know about Vencarlo Orisini or the Cheliaxian ambassador?*

----------


## farothel

"Not much," Ciraneoth said between bites, "if anything at all.  I'm not really an ambassador type of person."

After breakfast he did try to ask the guards what had been going on/was still going on.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


to know something about Vencarlo Orisini or the Cheliaxian ambassador: common knowledge (1d100)[*54*] vs 25 (half INT) in case it's a common knowledge thing

----------


## Haval

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Meant to move this to the ooc





> Winifred will eat and sit quietly, leaving the guards to themselves but adressing the group,* So, what do we know about Vencarlo Orisini or the Cheliaxian ambassador?*


Lets roll for that
Common Lore vs. Int 53

For Orisini
(1d100)[*85*]

And the ambassador
(1d100)[*80*]

I presume the thing about Cheliax being ruled in alliance with actual Pit Fiends is something everyone knows?

----------


## DrK

As you breakfast and get a few respectful nods from the fellow guards you consider what issues the Chelixian ambassador may have gotten into. from the common knoweldge you have that Cheliax is the large and powerful Empire to the South that has garnered much of its power from its alliances with Devils and the forces of the Nine Hells. Although you wonder if the ambassador may be involved with Queen as Illeosa was originally from Cheliax and if rumours are true has long bemoaned Korvosa as a poor shadow the grand cities of the Infernal Empire. 

As for Master Vencarlo Orisni, he is well known amongst the nobilty as a gifted duellist, and a blistering critic of the goverment. Old old Chelish blood his house is an old and proud, if small one. As a teacher of fencing and swordplay he is well connected and Cassian is aware that Cressida Kroft (before her adventuring days) was actually one of his pupils and is possibly why she would trust him so much.  His is missing 2 fingers on hs left hand, a more recent loss and if rumours are to be believed sustained in a duel of honour over the love for a woman and a duel with a rival for her affections. 

-- 

the walk to old korvosa is a long one and stinking one. Heading noth from the garrison its  long wakl up the wester docks avoiding the fish mongers and the crowds of dock yard thugs and tenders still refusing to work as they gather in large corwds drinking even at this early part of the morning you soon leave the docks, the written missives from Masrhall Kroft easily able to garner passage through the guard's checkpoints in the North Point District. From there its faster, North Point filled with more wealthy houses and  shops still open, though looking wary before you decsend the hill into the packed streets of Ridgefield where the houses are piled three stories high and women gossip and children scream and play in the packed streets and all manner of gossip  about King Eodred's deformed brother being stored in a pickle jar, to  Blackjack the vigiliante vanishing but coming back or the Hell knights of the Nail are planning to overthrow the Queen and take the city. Passing through Ridgepoint you reach the narrows where dozens of rickety bridges and some decrepit stones cross the narrow spit of water where the Jeggare river curves around the small island that forms old Korvosa. The bridges are thick with graffiti, old posters for various causes and temples and now beggars, shabby peddlar's carts and filth strewn cobbles. the guars are nowhere to be seen and the bridgefont slums stretch out as you have to walk through the filth of humanity and squalor to reach the 

_Please all make perception/alertness skill checks as you walk through the slums_

the old walls that line the top of the hill are holed in dozens of places and you all know that under the walls and hills are rumoured to be all manner of criminal enterprise and you wonder at why Vencarlo keeps his  school here.  His school when you reach it is a well appointed two storey building with stout stone walls and a tiled roof and welcoming double doors bearing his coat of arms atop them. As you approach you can see a young dandy on the door who watches you cautiously, a hand on the hilt of his rapier. He gazes at the four of you, _"Good morning to you all. What brings you to the House of Vencarlo, the greatest duellist in all of Korvosa."_ Then after looking shabby nature of you all, _"I doubt he will take the likes of you on as students, its a very exclusive school."_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred feels a lot happier to be about and out, picking her way through the puddles, debris and detritus and putting out her best _"I am woman of the people so leave me alone but also I can handle myself so don't try anything"_ energy.

She sizes up the dandy on the door, idly thinking about seeing how good he really is, but puts the foolish thought to the back of her mind for now and keeps her hands well away from her weapons.

*Good morning to you sir. No, I do not seek to study here, my swordsmanship is of a more pragmatic and practical school and less formal and academic.

Perhaps later

We are in the employ of Marshall Croft and she has sent us here to see your master* 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*93*] Perception  41 + 10 if hearing

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth followed the group, watching out as he didn't like to be in these packed cities.  He preferred the outdoors, the forests, but he would do what needed to be done.  This did mean he was on guard.  He kept silent as Winifred explained their mission to the guard at the door.  He was quite sure he could take him out, but diplomacy was preferred at this moment.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*58*] vs 49 (59 if it's sight as I have the excellent vision talent)

----------


## rax

"I don't think any of us are seeking to become Master Orisini's students at this time," Cassian adds, but otherwise nods in agreement as Winifred states their business. 

*OOC*
Perception test (1d100)[*1*] vs. Int 36

----------


## DrK

_Walking through the Narrows_

Its Cieranoth and Cassian's sharp eyes, Cassian even more so as they spot the guttersnipes and beggars with nimble hands pressing for your belt pouches and kick them away before anyone loses anything. Cassian also spies the two toughs lurking in the alley mouth and bares half a foot of steel and the thugs, after looking at the party offer Cassian something of a wry grin before slining back into the shadows.

_At the School_

THe guard on the door looks over you all before offering a nod, _"Very well, you may enter, although I warn you the master is a in a poor mood today."_ Stepping aside he ignores most of you save an appraising look at the sword at Cassian's waist and opens the doors revealing a large hall within, the floor neatly covered in reed mats and a variety of straw dummies by the walls along with dozens of training and sparring baldes hanging on the walls. A trough of fresh water stands near the door and a viewing gallery runs around the first floor. Doors on the far side led further into the school.

Currently you can see an old man with greying hair, neat leathers and an impressive grey moustache standing watching as a half dozen children of the nobility (all young men with foppish curls and fine silks) and barking curt order with a sharp chelish accent as he massages the silver filigree hilt of a fine looking rapier at his waist. As you enter he looks up in surprise before of offeringa  low bow and  curt nod to the oldest of the men there to continue the class.



*"Oh ho, good morning my friends. I suspect from your somewhat serious demanour and the weapons that you seem to be toting you are the specialists that young Kressida spoke of?"* Approaching he offers a small bow to Cieranoth, Cassian and Andrei before taking Winifreds hand and offering a gentle kiss and much over bow. *"Madam, and gentleman, I am Vencarlo Osirini, duelist and master of blades."* 

Proffering to one of the doors at the back of the room he pulls out a chair for Winifred before sitting on the far side of the desk that is covered in neat piles of paper, several books on politics and a open book with a ink pen nearby where he is drawing sword forms and making careful notes. *"Greetings, I shall ring for water and wine"* he adds ringing and small silver bell and converying polite instructions to a young serving girl that pops her head in. 

Once a tray with glasses of water and fine crystal glasses of red wine have been delivered he begins. *"Ah, my fine heroes, or at least if Kressida is true to her word. We have more strife that we need assistance with, strife that could drag us into war if it is not headed off neatly."* Taking a sip of the wine he runs a hand through his long silver hair before continuing. *"The trouble involves a Darvayne Gios Amprei, currently Ambassador from the Infernal Empire of Cheliax to Korvosa. The man is uncouth ad whilst enjoying the seamier sides of the city his disdain for our fair city knows no bounds and recently he had been writing to Queen Abrogail's Court in Egorian to recommend trade sanctions, if not a full trade embargo. Something that would cripple our fair city and drive it even further into riots and unrest."* 
He shakes his head sadly, *"Clearly this is not acceptable. But it is worse my friends! He plans on not only crippling trade but when the economy collapses he would buy large portions of the city estates and properties and establish himself in power before relaxing the sanctions and allow the devil scaled hand of Cheliax an iron grip on our city."* 

Pausing he pats his sword. *"We cannot kill this fool, much as I would like to do as he would merely be a martyr but he has follies does Master Daravyne. He is indebted to a dangerous man named Devargo Barvasi, a dangerous criminal and vice lord who owns an establishment known as "Eels End, you may have heard of it? Well Devargo is the King of Spiders, but he pays his vice taxes to the city and so is safe from interference, mores the pity. But I suspect Daravayne is involved in somewhat dubious activites with Devargo, you have gold with which to bribe the spider, use it and the danger to the city to get the King of Spiders to talk. If we can implicate Daravayne in any trouble or anything illegal the shame will cost him his position in the city and I know from my agents that his potential replacements are more favourably disposed to Korvosa. One more thing, if Devargo causes trouble and should fall on a sword then I would not be upset, though not till any proof of Daravaynes wrong doing is exposed. ""*

----------


## wilphe

_Very well, you may enter, although I warn you the master is a in a poor mood today."_

*Well maybe we can brighten his day*

+++++++++

Winifred will happily let her hand be kissed and curtsy in turn, whilst also trying to ascertain from his demeanour if he is this gallant all the time or specifically interested in her

*"Well met Master Osirini, I am Winifred Couper, Mistress only of dodging the drunken advances of tavern patrons, for now anyway".* 

She takes the offered chair with as much grace as she can muster and sips wine and water as he talks.


*Some questions if I may Maestro.

Any particular reason for his dislike, or just Korvosa is not Cheliax?

You can put us in contact with Devargo Barvasi or we have to go find him?

And if he were say to accidently shoot himself 38 times whilst cleaning his crossbow would that also be acceptable?

*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*34*] Common Knowledge 41

(1d100)[*70*] Heraldry/Genealogy 41

----------


## rax

"And I am Cassian of House Escalante," Cassian introduces himself with a formal bow. "In addition to Miss Winifred's questions, may I ask how you came to be involved in the affairs of the ambassador?"

----------


## Haval

Andrei is lost in thought on the trip over to the school. Whatever the problems were with the Cheliaxian ambassador what kind of defences would a dignitary from that country have access to.

He does perk up when Osirini introduces himself, 'I am Andrei Petran, late of the Academae. If this Daravyne has debts perhaps he's hoping to pay them off by enriching himself off the backs of the locals. I have to wonder how worried he might be if this little ploy doesn't work out. I would also wonder how much trade Cheliax actually carries out with Korvosa. You might expect there to be other voices who benefit from the trade status quo and who might be encouraged to influence the Queen in the other direction.' Perhaps that was a job for actual courtiers though.

Something had struck Andrei even as he was talking, 'May I ask how you know all this? Is Daravyne overly public with his intentions or do you happen to know someone close to him whose talking behind his back?

----------


## DrK

Winifred consider things and asks some questions and she thinks on the "Spider King" of the Narrows (so actually the piers on Old Korvosa so not too far away). She has heard of him, most people have, a renowned crime boss runs his ship based emporium of vice (Eel's end) with casino's, _companionship_ and Shiver dens, the Spider King responsible for the distribution for much of the narcotic through the city. Though he is wily and if the rumours are true too many of the guard in his pocket to bring him down. 

As they ask the questions of Osirini the fencing master takes sip of the wine and look at them with a keen eye. *"Hmm, bold ones, and cautious. A useful trait for ones helping Kressida with her of the books work. I know Daravayne from both court, some business dealings and mutal family links. Some here and some from old Cheliax. He hates Korvisa as he believes it should not be free and should be subject to the whims and laws and Egorian and its that I supsect is the eventual goal. If we chase back the money he is planning on using I suspect it will lead back to the Nine-towered palace."* He pauses and looks at a dented rapier hanging on the wall. *"I also have a personal matter to settle with Daravayne, though that is none of your concern."*

At the question of Devargo he smiles, *"I make it y job to keep an ear out for the moving's of powerful underworld folk like the King of Spiders, and Daravayne has some weaknesses where shiver is concerned. Ones that should they be true and should he have run up significant debts may prove sufficiently embarrassing for him.

I do not Devargo personally, only by reputation, but he was a savage brute, veteran of the pits and now runs his own blood sports for the desperate with little recourse to the civilized rules of duelling. I suspect he will be in his nest somwhere. Especially given the recent unrest. He will not like it as it will cost him business. "*

----------


## wilphe

*I make it y job to keep an ear out for the moving's of powerful underworld folk like the King of Spiders*

Winifred smiles knowingly, 

*I see, you take pupils for that too?*

she looks at her companions

*Its still before noon, I surmise Devargo sleeps during the day, so perhaps we should run some errands and check the Eel's end say late afternoon / early evening*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth kept silent and kept looking around.  This was an interesting environment, but he wasn't sure all this politic stuff was for him.  He could watch out for his comrades though while they did the talking.
"Good idea," he said to Winifred, "I could do with a shield for instance.  I'm sure I can find one in this city."
He did manage to not make city sound like cesspool.

----------


## Haval

> *"If we chase back the money he is planning on using I suspect it will lead back to the Nine-towered palace."*


'If that's true that would be worth knowing, and possibly valuable. As long as we can manage to keep the actual Chelaxian government at arms length.' Andrei will grin to himself at Winifred's enthusiasm. 'What are the chances that Devargo is at all patriotic? Perhaps he has his own opinions about Daravayne trying to advance Cheliax's interests behind everyone's back.'

On errands, 'I do need to pay the Academae a visit if only to see where I stand with them.'

----------


## rax

"He may not be terribly patriotic, but it's conceivable that he will understand the risk to his business if Cheliax manages to take control of the city. From the sound of things, he has a hold on Daravayne, but if the ambassador is able to carry out his plans, then Devargo may find himself disappeared soon after. One who has made himself the leading power in the city with the support of the devil throne will likely have nothing to fear from whatever leverage Devargo has in the present," Cassian adds.

"If everyone is agreed to wait until later, then I suppose now would be a good time for me to see my family and inform them of events."

----------


## DrK

With a nod and bow the duellist lets you leave and you are free to head into the city. WIth the riots and the strikes the docks are thronged with trouble still and masses of dockers look like trouble as they gamble and drink in the streets around makeshift fire pits made from burned carts, crates and anything not nailed down. Seamen mix in the crowds, some joining the dockers, others watching sullenly as they consider the lost trade from their vessels moored on the docks still piled high with goods. 

As Andrei (and ?) approach the Acadaeme he can see the octagonal building with eight very different spires is now surrounded by a great ward of crackling energy. _Aethyr_ flowing up and down he surface in rippling waves that hisses and pops with eldritch power. Near the gates, the double doors inscribed with gleaming runes there are several guards standing near the gates, where a hole in the great ward appears to be. As you approach you can see the guards are disciples of the Acadamae, each one wearing a hooded robe denoting their chosen school of study under a well crafted shirt of fine black steel and a halberd in their hands. They watch as Andrei approaches, neither hostile nor friendly.... *"Ho, what business do you have with the Acadamae, we are closed for new applicants"*

--

Cassian heads across town towards he eastern edge where his family home is. The small walled estate nestled on a street where there are dozens of other small walled estates home to minor nobles and well to do merchants. The streets have fewer peddlars and merchants with their wares than normal and he spies several of the shops that he has seen for years are closed up with windows shuttered and bolted with iron bound shutters. 

Some of the guards recognise Cassian, nodding and smiling, others, newer hired watch warily, hands drifting near weapons and eyes never fixing in one place. The house guard, Tomas for your house you recognise well, the man having taught you sword occasionally over the years. The man himself grey haired with a long ponytail held with a neat golden clasp and a confident stance and more confident grasp of the pole-axe in his hands. *"Greetings young master, I am glad you been surviving the riots. They will be happy to see you returned safely."*

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will take Ciraneoth to Kundurak's to look at shields, greeting the dwarf warmly * Good day, you looked after me, now can you sort my friend out with a shield?

Also if you can have one of your apprentices check my arm out and patch it up? I took a bit of a whack from a cleaver but it would have been worse without your craftsmanship I am sure*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth had followed Winifred as she knew the city a lot better than he did.  One thing he was sure about, dwarf craft was good.
"If you have one with the symbol of Erastil on it, that would be much appreciated," he said to the dwarf, "otherwise just a bland one will do."

----------


## DrK

*Kundararks* _Winifred and Cieranoth_

The noise of the dwarven smithy is loud as in the back rooms the warehouse is full of maybe half a dozen blazing furnaces, tough sticky dwarves or bearded men standing by each one, hammers beating time and time again with sharp peals. The heat is enough to keep you sweating even in the front shop where the wares are displayed. Racks of blades, axes and polearms beside walls stacked with armour and shields. 

The dwarf manning the front desk was gruff and had not offered a name but glances at the damaged armour and nods. *"Aye lass, leave it for 2 bells (hours) and we can patch the missing links. As fer a shield. Aye we have a dozen or more simple ones. If you wanted it painted we can do that too but you'll get that tomorrow."* 

_OOC
If the shield is to be painted at +10% to the cost and you can get it tomorrow 
Pathwork repairs on the armour cost 5% of the value.

_

----------


## wilphe

*That sounds more than reasonable to me* Winifred unbuckles the sleeve and hands it over with the money.

She looks at Cieranoth, *So what do you think? You expect to need it before tomorrow?*

If that concludes business she will take them back to the barracks, retrieve the horse and cart, pay and tip the stablehands generously and attempt to dispose of it

----------


## farothel

"I don't think I'll need it today," Ciraneoth said, "and I've managed without one for years, so I should manage one day longer. 
 I would like to have it painted, please, with the symbol of Erastil on a green background if possible."
He picked out one of the shields, a simple heater shaped one.

----------


## rax

> Cassian heads across town towards he eastern edge where his family home is. The small walled estate nestled on a street where there are dozens of other small walled estates home to minor nobles and well to do merchants. The streets have fewer peddlars and merchants with their wares than normal and he spies several of the shops that he has seen for years are closed up with windows shuttered and bolted with iron bound shutters. 
> 
> Some of the guards recognise Cassian, nodding and smiling, others, newer hired watch warily, hands drifting near weapons and eyes never fixing in one place. The house guard, Tomas for your house you recognise well, the man having taught you sword occasionally over the years. The man himself grey haired with a long ponytail held with a neat golden clasp and a confident stance and more confident grasp of the pole-axe in his hands. *"Greetings young master, I am glad you been surviving the riots. They will be happy to see you returned safely."*


 "Greetings Tomas, it's good to be back. Are father and grandfather here? I have news I believe they'll be interested in. I'll need a proper bath and a change of clothes first though - there's been much blood spilled these last couple of days," he replies with a grim smile.

----------


## Haval

> They watch as Andrei approaches, neither hostile nor friendly.... *"Ho, what business do you have with the Acadamae, we are closed for new applicants"*


Andrei will shake his head somewhat bitterly, 'Then it's lucky I'm an old one. I used to be a student here. I need to talk to a member of the facualty. I think they'll want to hear about the Necromancer that was out in the Gray the other night.'

----------


## DrK

*Cassian's House*

Tomas nods and welcomes the young Cassian with a warm handshake. *"At once Sir. Will you be spending the night here? On your own or with some company?"* he asks as he opens the stout gate into the welcoming cobbled yard.  A couple of stout trading carts with the House colours stand there with a few guards and drivers milling around them. All stop and a few wave at Cassian as he see's the older man with greying hair and a salt and pepper beard streaked with grey.

He see's Cassian and a broad smile breaks out on his otherwise strict face. Striding across he pulls Cassian into a bear hug. *"My boy, what brings you home. I had heard rumours of you helping the guard and the young Marshall Kroft?* 


*The Acadamae*

At the gates one of the guards considers before nodding and pulling out a strange triangular crystal object. Muttering some words and pulling skeins of golden _aethyr_  into the device and when he touches it to the gleaming ward it pulses and a small gap open allowing the guard to open the warded doors to reveal the entranceway into the Acadamae. the stone hallway is immense and glows with floating crystal globes of many colours that ripple and send the shadows scurrying. Along the walls pictures and carvings hang of ancient archmages. 

As Andrei enters he see's a Maester approaching him, clad in deep purple robes with a skull shaped amulet around her neck he recognises the tall woman, her skin pale, eyes dark and skin palae as marble and smooth over her bald head. Years of working with _shysh_ magic leaving her more and more cadeverous. In a husky voice she looks at Andrei, "A strange time to come to the Acadamae. What brings you here in such times of duress."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Ciraneoth, *Lunch? I know a place*

----------


## Haval

Andrei gratefully passes into the Academae. It was good to be allowed back inside the place, even if it was only temporary.

He will bow slightly to the Maester. 'It's easy enough to avoid all that if you're careful.' He'll get straight to the point. 'I don't know if the Pharasman priests bothered to pass this on but there were a pair of Necromancers out raising bodies in the Gray the other night. I assume you'd want to know about it given that one of them used to be an apprentice here. Do you remember a Mortimer by any chance? He's managed to find himself a new teacher outside these walls. Assuming she learned how to do that in here perhaps you might even know her name as well.'

----------


## farothel

> Winifred looks at Ciraneoth, *Lunch? I know a place*


"Sure, sounds good," Ciraneoth said, "lead the way.  And maybe we can try to catch some gossip while we're at it.  A lot is happening in this city and I'd rather not be surprised if I can avoid it."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred takes the two of them to a surprisingly solid looking inn in the Midland district, whose sign is that of a small monkey in a sailors outfit apparently dancing.

*Welcome to the Drunken Monkey* she says, and steps inside, she shouts at the old dwarf seated on a high chair by the serving hatch as she makes her way over to him, trying to look like she doesn't care that the patrons notice her new bearing and outfit but making sure they do, *Oi. Grashnak. I quit.* then hugging him, *For the moment anyway. Grashnak, this is Ciraneoth, sword companion and not a bad sort for an elf.

Ciraneoth this is Grashnak, my former employer and not a bad sort for a dwarf and by the standards of Korvasan innkeepers a paragon of virtue.*

----------


## farothel

"Greetings, master dwarf," Ciraneoth said with a short bow,  He looked around in the inn, trying to figure out what kind of establishment it is and how much of a vigil he has to keep in there.  Of course, if Winifred knows the proprietor it would most likely not too bad.  He did wonder why Winifred switched from working here to the dangerous life of an adventurer.  It paid more, that was for sure, but it was a lot more dangerous, at least compared to most bars.

"As long as I don't have to drink dwarven ale," he said to Winifred, before turning to the dwarf, "I know dwarven ale is acknowledged as the best in the world, but it is not really my thing, I must say."

----------


## wilphe

*Fine, cider is ok?* Winifred presses a few shillings into the Innkeepers hand, *I'd like to keep my room for a while though if that's ok.* she looks at Ciraneoth, *Bread and soft cheese ok? I want to stay away from red meat for a while*

----------


## farothel

"Cider sounds good to me," Ciraneoth said, "and I understand completely.  We elves don't eat too much meat anyway, so bread and cheese is good."
He could understand the reason for not wanting meat, or at least red meat, at the moment and he could sympathize.  Looking around he moved to a free table where he could keep an eye on the entrance and if possible, with his back to a wall.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred brings the two mugs of crisp cider and sits next to the elf, also with her back to the wall.

*So tell me. What's a nice elf like you doing in a place like this, and how did you end up in the employ of the Marshall?*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth took a sip of his cider, while thinking about his reply.
"I was a guard on a caravan moving here," he said, "we were attacked by bandits on the way.  So when I arrived here, I went to to the guards to tell them and to see if they knew something about those guys.  They didn't, but they had some work for me and seeing as I needed some money, it was better than nothing.  And you?  You worked here, why did you decide to go out there and fight?  Isn't that more dangerous?"

----------


## rax

> *Cassian's House*
> 
> Tomas nods and welcomes the young Cassian with a warm handshake. *"At once Sir. Will you be spending the night here? On your own or with some company?"* he asks as he opens the stout gate into the welcoming cobbled yard.  A couple of stout trading carts with the House colours stand there with a few guards and drivers milling around them. All stop and a few wave at Cassian as he see's the older man with greying hair and a salt and pepper beard streaked with grey.
> 
> He see's Cassian and a broad smile breaks out on his otherwise strict face. Striding across he pulls Cassian into a bear hug. *"My boy, what brings you home. I had heard rumours of you helping the guard and the young Marshall Kroft?*


"Just me tonight, Tomas. I have some new...associates...that may need a roof over their heads some time soon, but I'll clear it with father and grandfather first," Cassian answers.

"Father," Cassian replies warmly, returning the hug. "It is as you have heard. Through somewhat unusual circumstances, I and some others were provided with an introduction to the Marshall, who had us presented to the Queen, who "requested" that we return and place ourselves at the Marshall's disposal. We are currently to assist the Marshall with a matter of some delicacy."

"But more importantly, father, I am happy to inform you that my search for Gaedren Lamm has borne fruit and Melicent has been _avenged_. The vile Lamm will never trouble anyone again thanks to my efforts and the assistance of others whom he had wronged. Our honour is restored and Melicent's soul may rest easy in Pharasma's embrace, I hope."

----------


## wilphe

*Well the flippant answer would be to ask you the same question. Why aren't you poncing around the woods, making daisy chains and being one with the animals whilst composing three day long songs about how much you like trees which would cause any mere mortal hearing them to die because their feeble human minds can't handle that much beauty?

Because apparently that's what elves do when no one is looking.
*

She grins, *But that would be a load of rubbish to avoid answering the question,*, then looks around to make sure that no one is too close, then looks at him *So I shall tell you, but I have not told Andrei or Cassian so keep mum please*

*After my father died I passed into the wardship of my cousins. Who decided that the best way to get their hands on my birthright was to arrange for an accident to happen to me, and when that failed tried to stage a kidnapping - which also did not go as planned for them - neither did their attempts to poison me.

Finally they decided to send me to live with one of their associates who had fewer scruples about employing more direct methods.

I eavesdropped what they were up to and left.

Ended up here hiding out for a few years, and taking the odd job here and there because Grashnak is more than happy with side-hustles and has a few of his own anyway.

So I have been waiting to make the connections and money necessary to claim my due, and wait out until I achieve my majority

*

----------


## DrK

_In the Pub_

Winifred and Cieranoth can easily pass the afternoon in a quieter inn in nearer the University district. the food is adequate although you do overhear the cook heckling the owner and complaining about the missing orders that haven't been deliverd. But that you supsect is a problem for another day. The ambience is nice with a few books on a shelf in the corner (mainly history) and what appears to be some students of the arts and history reading or writing quietly whilst they enjoy their roast pigeons and a quite mead.
_There is nothing esle for you to do really so let me know what either of you fancy_

_At Cassian's Estate_

His father embraces him. *"My boy, this is great news. You have done the house proud."* he marches Cassian into the house, shouting at Maud (one of the servants) to bring a botle of the Andoran red and as the wine arrives he pulls out the cork and pours a generous glass each. With tears in his eyes he toasts *"To our darling Melicent. You are avenged..." * AS he speaks Cassian can see the tears in the old mans' eyes as he takes a sip of the very good wine. Gestured to seat his father leans in, *"Tell me about it, I want all the details, especially how Lamn died. I hope he suffers in the nine hells!"* HIs father leans back as Cassian speaks, and after the tale has been told asks a quiet, *"And what now? The city is in chaos, the Queen is holding on by a thread and I have heard rumours that even the Hell Knights may be leaving, or that Cheliax desires to take over to stabilise the country..."* 

_In the Acadame_

The magister pauses in her stride, blinking owlishly. *"Come, tell me more. I know you are no longer a favoured student but you have not fallen as far as that. You may call me Magister Pyrithia."* She adds. Andrei can remember the name, a powerful Magisrer of _Shysh_ and one little involved with teaching minor students such was her obsession with her research. She leans forward, *"Now tell me, how did you know it was Mortimer and how did you see what they were doing. Describe it, every detail..."* She wrings her pale hands together a strangely feverish expression on her face as she demands to know what Andrei saw of the ritual.

----------


## farothel

"No elf does that," Ciraneoth said, "well, except for my sister when she was little, but that was just a phase she went through."
When Winifred told her story, he wondered what the hell those humans were always up to.  While there was politics in the elven lands as well, stuff like that almost never did happen.  He told her that he would keep quiet about it.

They were there for some time when he started to get bored.  While sitting in a bar was not that bad and as bars go, this one was actually pretty nice, he still wasn't a 'sit in the bar the entire afternoon' kinda type.
"So, will we do a recon of the location we're going to tonight," he suggested, "a quiet look around, just walking past, getting the atmosphere of the place?  To keep down surprises later."

----------


## wilphe

*That sounds like a good idea, let's give them enough time to finish my armour repair and then head over*

Winifred will take the opportunity to relate to Ciraneoth what happened from when they were called to Zellaras home

----------


## Haval

*Acadamae*

Andrei appreciated the sentiment, 'About that. I may be in a position to clear my name of the murder I was accused of. Lamm, the man responsible, regrettably isn't around anymore. But he left records.' It occurred to Andrei that for a Magister of _Shysh_, questioning a dead man might be less of a problem then it was for some people. 'Getting to return to class might be a bit much given every that's going on at the moment, but the right to say use the library when I needed to would be appreciated.'

About Mortimer, 'There was a stink of corrupted _Shysh_ coming from a particular crypt. Can't say I've ever seen it before but I've heard it described.' He'll describe the two robed and masked men that they had found raising the zombies. 'They had a skull with fly wings insignia on their robes and I recognised Mortimer's voice when I managed to hit him with a Dart. By the sound of things the _Dhar_ may have warped his mind a little. I can't see someone whose like that being that good at hiding. Oh, and there was some talk of a Mistress. I assume someone's been giving Mortimer extra lessons.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Trying to reverse my Framed condition to make it easier to get a promotion at some point

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: Cultist*
Show


Mortimer's associate was female

https://forums.giantitp.com/showsing...&postcount=321

----------


## rax

> _At Cassian's Estate_
> 
> His father embraces him. *"My boy, this is great news. You have done the house proud."* he marches Cassian into the house, shouting at Maud (one of the servants) to bring a botle of the Andoran red and as the wine arrives he pulls out the cork and pours a generous glass each. With tears in his eyes he toasts *"To our darling Melicent. You are avenged..." * AS he speaks Cassian can see the tears in the old mans' eyes as he takes a sip of the very good wine. Gestured to seat his father leans in, *"Tell me about it, I want all the details, especially how Lamn died. I hope he suffers in the nine hells!"* HIs father leans back as Cassian speaks, and after the tale has been told asks a quiet, *"And what now? The city is in chaos, the Queen is holding on by a thread and I have heard rumours that even the Hell Knights may be leaving, or that Cheliax desires to take over to stabilise the country..."*


 "Well, he at least suffered the ignomy of defeat, but his death was quick enough. A mercenary woman who was with me cut him down with her halberd - it was clear he had long since descended into madness. He was more afraid that we had come to steal his so called treasures than he was of death itself," Cassain ponders. 

He then proceeds to fill his father in on the details of the past few days - the discovery of Zellara's head in the hat box, the rescue of Amin Jalento from the mob, the skirmish with the necromancers in the Grey district, and his promise to return to assist the bishop in dealing with the survivors. He also recounts how there was a brooch among Lamm's possessions that turned out to be owned by the queen and how that became the ticket for the group's introduction to Queen Abrogail and the catalyst for their involvement with Marshall Kroft. 

Finally, he deatils the group's first mission for Kroft and confirms the rumour that the Chelaxians are seeking to take control of the city, telling his father about the current mission to find dirt on the Chelaxian ambassador, knowing that he'll appreciate any blow struck against the usurpers.

----------


## farothel

"Sure, no problem," Ciraneoth said.  He could understand the woman wanting her armour when they would be going into danger.  He listened to her story, trying to get a feel for the city.  He also asked some questions about the city to get a better feel of it.

----------


## DrK

*At the Acadamae*

Magister Pyrithia leans back, contemplating the tale from Andrei. Her eyes narrowing as he speaks of the green bank of murderous vapours and the chanelling of _Dha_ to raise the unliving. At the mention of Lamn being killed and there being evidence she replies carefully, "If that is is I will send one of the Acolytes to see the the Marshall. If the evidence provided by her corroborates your claims young Acolyte then perhaps you shall not be left entirely berefit of the Acadame support." She pauses staring at him hard, "From your talk you seem to be well versed in the Initiate's cantrips. Perhaps there is some hope that you could master the more complex intricacies of the Art." 

At mention of the library she shakes her head. 2Until we investigate and judge your worthyness you shall remain barred. Your crime, or the accusation of a crime was severe and we must investigate fully. But for now, you may take refreshment here if you wish, or return to the city streets as you wish. But this audience is done." She rises to leave, a faint smell of grave dust around her, as she strides from the room she pauses on the door and looks back. "You are not a black magister _(mage who hunts mages)_ Do not investigate this fallen apprentice further. Leave that to us..." And with that he is left in the small room on his own, although glancing through the door he can see the cloaks of one of the guards from the gate just outside of view, presumably to either help him with a meal or see him to the door.

*At Cassian's Estate*

His father looks worried as he relays the tale and nods. *"I have met the Ambassador a handful of times of state balls and the like, I am no fan of Queen Illesoea but better a free Korvosa under her than a client state under the rule of the nine hells."* He pauses and ferrets around in his desk drawers, *"Here boy, take this, make sure you maintain yourself better whilst you serve Kroft. You carry the honour of our house with you"* (_Hands over a pouch with 50 GC in_) *"When you have investigated the ambassador, come back and let me know of what you found. It may help our business interests in Cheliax and in the city and you know that will aid our fortunes."*

He'll continue to make small talk with Cassian for as long as he wants, mainly news of the merchantile business, some minor gossip about the young men and woman he knows from the noble houses and the sad news tha Jaearom and Bartrim, two distant acquaintances were both killed  int he riots two nights ago when cornered by a mob of peasants, much like young lord Jalento would have bee had you not intervened.

*At the Docks*

Cieranoth and Winfred finish their meal and head back across the narrows into the filthyand cramped streets of old Korvosa, this time instead of heading to the nicer reaches of the heights where the old man's duelling school they headed along the docks, past the brothels and countless fisher shacks and small urchin children playing in the hulked boats and mud towards the end of the pier where you have heard the so called _Eels' end"_ is at the far North easterly point of old korvosa . 

Its obvious where it is on the first (or last) pier of old Korvosa. A ramshackle collection of boats moored haphazardly around a floating platform at the end of a long (~70ft) wooden pier. A sprawl of lights and sound mark its location even in the afternoon and glowing lanterns in the shape of dream spiders and coiled eels hang from the nearby posts and piling rails. the sound of carousing booms from the four barges and double masted ship moored to the pier and large signs painted in Varisian, Taldan and Ulfen hang from ropes slung between the barges and along the pier leading out to them.  The smallest of the barges bears a sign saying _"Twin Tigers - Take the tiger by the Tail and try your luck"_, THe next opposite to the Tigter _"Goldenhawk - No stayer safe in old Kovosa"_ . The further two barges have signs proclaiming _Dragons Breath - dream the dragons' dreams at affordable prices"_ and _"House of Clouds - The caress of our lovelies will take you straight to heaven"_ Only the warship at the top of the pier bears no signage. 

Sailors, merchants, townsfolk, some in rough cut garb, others in silks mill on the decks of the barges vanishing through the cabin doors into the delights below mingle and swarm on the pier and a tri of fiddles and a sultry looking dancer parade around on the wide wooden pontoon where the gangplanks to the 5 ships meet. A cart selling wine and ale set up. Amidst the revelers you also note several toughs, all bearing myriad tattoos and scars wandering around. There seems to be 4 on the decks of the ships wandering around warning patrons and two standing by the entrance to pier, its one of those who glances at Cieranoth and Winifred and beckons to the pier, *"Either come aboard of bugger off. The Spider King don't like gawkers"*

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Cieranoth, *"I'm a cheap date, shall we?"*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth wasn't sure what she meant, moving on or going on the ship.  He wasn't sure the last would be a good idea.
"Sure, after you," he said, indicating he would follow.

----------


## DrK

With a shrug the 2 bouncers watch Cieranoth and Winifred walk past, one of them muttering, *Blades and bows get left with the lads on the Eel, the big one. No long blades in the halls.* His tone is bored and indifferent and from a glance up at the end of the pier where the out door bar pours cheap wine and the dancer spins and struts you can see most folk are unarmed, those that are either clearly rich or waiting in a short line by a porthole on the side of the warship where weapons are handed through to a bored looking woman who stacks them in barrels 

The pier is slick with rotting food, vomit and detritus and the lanterns burning even in the daylight ads the greasy cheap oil smell to mix with fish and the sharp stick of dream essence. As you reach the open pontoon, the wooden platform bobbing slightly with a couple of dozen milling around you are approached by a barely dressed young lady, pointed ears hinting at eleven ancestry, bearing a tray of ale. _2 penny a mug_ she says, voice devoid of emotion

Looking about you realise from the sounds of cheering and shouting that the Twin Tigers must be the main gambling hall and the Eel, the warship has some other entertainment judging from the guttural cheers echoing from the inside. The other three shops seem quieter, softer strange ululating music audible on the Dragons Breath and a gentle harpist on the House of Clouds

----------


## Haval

_No promises._ Whether they could do anything about Mortimer and his friend did rather depend on how much the other apprentice kept their heads down. Andrei is content for now to have passed on this information. He'll go looking for Winifred and Ciraneoth.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred,* I will have one but my friend won't.* she takes an ale for herself, finds some no doubt execrable and watered down wine for Cieranoth and watches the dancer for a bit before amusing herself for a bit kicking a few of the solider pieces of rubbish into the water and watching the seagulls swoop for it whilst trying.

*Let's go meet up with the others*

----------


## farothel

During the trip to the 'bar' and while he handed over his weapons, Ciraneoth looked around.  It wasn't difficult for him to play the woodsy who was in the big city for the first time and who was gawking at the weird stuff in the big city.  That way he could look around to check out their security.  While they would normally only be talking, it wouldn't be a bad idea to know what's going on just in case.

"Yeah, some wine would be nice," Ciraneoth said when they ordered some drinks.


*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


In case it's needed: Perception to look around: (1d100)[*45*] vs 49

----------


## wilphe

With the group re-assembled Winifred briefs Andrei and Cassian on what they found, *Hope everyone got done what they wanted done. We checked the place out, it is not a high class establishment and they check weapons, so if you are worried about not getting yours back maybe leave it with Maestro Orsini.

You might also want to consider if you want something that isn't long and pointy* she flexes her fingers around her knuckle duster meaningfully

*Outer security don't seem like much, but I suggest we get inside and then ask to see the boss rather than marching straight up. More discreet and the fewer that know about this the better.*

----------


## DrK

Cieranoth's sharp eyes spot that thugs with the best weapons and moving with the smoothest and well trained movements appear to be aboard the largest boat "the Eel" and his sharo ears hear mutters about the "the pit" aboard the Eel so you'd surmise that there is probably a fighting ring aboard it. Not suprising given the rumoured background of the King of Spiders and his pit fighting background. 

Heading back across the Narrows you head back to the barracks by the main docks and are let in by the guards. Shortly after Cassian and Andrei reappear and as the evening shadows draw close and the streets begin to empty as the troubled city stirs the four of you are ready to head back into the city and visit the Eels' End when you expect it will be at its busiest and most lively

----------


## wilphe

*Good spot Cieranoth. Well then, head straight for the Eel and see us some pitfighting perhaps?*

----------


## Haval

Andrei answers Winifred's question. 'They claim they'll look into Mortimer, which is really all I can ask.' He'll hold up his staff, 'If anyone in there is bothered by a man with a walking stick then I've been misled about what to expect from the underworld.'

----------


## wilphe

_'They claim they'll look into Mortimer, which is really all I can ask.'_ 

*Fair enough. There is a reward involved or they want to handle this themselves?*

_'If anyone in there is bothered by a man with a walking stick then I've been misled about what to expect from the underworld.'_

*Well they said "blades and bows", but knives and stuff are ok and I doubt they would let someone in with a great axe so I think you are ok. Shall we go?*

----------


## farothel

"Sounds like a good idea," Ciraneoth said, "be careful.  I'm sure the security people will try to keep the rifraf out, but some might slip onboard anyway."

----------


## Haval

*Fair enough. There is a reward involved or they want to handle this themselves?*

'You mean that the goodwill of the Academae isn't enough?' Andrei grins. 'If we can help them out I'm sure they'll find something to reward us with. They won't leave this alone. If Mortimer makes a mess it only gives us all a bad name.' He'll follow Winifred to the Eel's End.

----------


## DrK

In the evening shadows the Eel's End looks a little more dramatic. As well as the two thugs at the entrance to the long per there is now a pair of sultry looking dancers with feathers and scarfs and little else grinning and offering drinks to passerby's to try and entice them in (with moderate success). The lanterns are also lit and the eels, sharks and other aquatic themed lanterns burn with different hues though Cassian and Andrei would assume that to be of an alchemical nature. 

The guards nod at the four of you, the two girls (as that is what they are really) offering cups of poor ale and you join the throng slowly walking up the packed pier towards the wider end and the _pleasure boats_. As the evening is in full swing you can hear the shouting and cheering now from the _Eel_ competing  the casino on the _Twin Tigers._ lthough the biggest croud are heading straight for the dream spider den aboard the _Dragons' Breath_ or the softer entertainment of the _House of Clouds_

The band is still playing on the pontoon with couples dancing and people watching from the sides as they quaff beer and cheap wine. A couple of young boy walking around with the 3 penny kebabs that you would not want to hazard the origin of. Heading to the side hatch on the _Eel_ tucked under the gangplank that creaks with people above you the man at the hatch points at anthing that isn't a walking stick or a nelt knife. *"Aye, weapons please, you get a ticket, I get a penny."*

----------


## wilphe

*Sure,* Winifred hands over her sword and bow and makes sure to give him a few pennies extra, *Quiver as well? Is it always this busy?*

----------


## Haval

'Better they come here then join in the riots.'

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth also handed over his weapons, although he's not all that happy to give up his bow.  Yet he had got it back the last time, so he gives a few pennies extra as well to make sure he gets everything back in pristine condition.  He only kept his dagger and while that wasn't the best weapon, he had practiced with it just as with his sword.  He made a mental note to get a second dagger when he collected his shield the next day.  It might be useful in locations like this.  He then patiently waited until everybody had given up their weapons before following the group, keeping an eye out for any trouble so they could avoid it.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show

Perception: (1d100)[*42*] vs 49

----------


## Haval

Andrei is not especially worried to be in here, but there was always the chance that they'd run into the wrong kind of drunken patron so he'll keep an eye out anyway.

On the way to the pit fights, 'If he's actually here tonight, what exactly would this Daravyne look like anyway? I presume he can afford to bring his own guards to a place like this.'

----------


## rax

Cassian reluctantly hands over his sword, having left his shield at his family home. Forewarned, he has instead equipped himself with a stout walking staff - a peasant's weapon, but current circumstances won't allow him to stand on ceremony. 

"Is Daravayne really of any interest to us?" Cassian mutters to Andrei. "We were tasked to turn the King of Spiders against him so that he would provide us with incriminating evidence. I would have thought working out a way to approach Barvasi and make our case should be our priority."

----------


## wilphe

*That would be correct, but I want to get a feel for the place before asking to see him.*

----------


## Haval

Andrei shrugged, 'No reason to actually talk to the man. But if we should happen to observe him from a distance doing something he doesn't want people to know about. It depends on how helpful Barvasi wants to be.'

----------


## DrK

With weapons handed over and small chits in pouches to get them back later you are free now to walk around the Eel's end sights and sounds. heading up the gangplank onto the deck of the Eel proper. Heading up onto the deck you can see the prow of the ship with a coiling eel and a woman's head decorating the prow. Once painted emerald greens and bright golds its now faded and chipped. The deck of the ship is filled with revellers, dancers and drunkards, many standing around  the trap doors on the deck that are open and let ou the shouts and grunts of the pit fight below. Towards the rear of the deck under the aft castle a large burly guard in a black vest with a stylised white dream spider sewn stands by the door into what would be the aft cabin and the doors bear a well painted complex painting of a spider - the Throne Room of the self styled King of Spiders you would wager. 

As you stand on the deck and pay a few brass pennies for some cheap ale and a chunk of skewered meat you can make out a burly half orc trailing blood from his chest fighting with a squat wide older human man. Both have gauntlets studded with spikes and nails as they swing and punch at one another to the cheer of the crowd and the general amusement of the watching drinkers.

----------


## farothel

"Barbaric," Ciraneoth muttered as he looked around for either the king of spiders or Daravayne, as well as to keep an eye out on any pickpockets or other ne'er do wells that might be interested in their little group.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*93*] vs 49

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will balk at the meat and settle for ale, *Well at least we don't have to join in,* she looks around,* I don't see a better way than walking up to the door and asking to see him, but I am open to suggestions*

----------


## rax

"It seems likely we'll end up there eventually," Cassian agrees. "However, it's possible he's enjoying the fight and perhaps Daravayne is as well. So maybe we should take a look down there first? It can't hurt to get a closer look at the layout of this place and how many guards there are as well," he suggests.

----------


## wilphe

*Fair points, but do we know what either of them looks like?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*20*] Academic Knowledge: Heraldry/Genealogy v 41

(1d100)[*41*] Common Knowledge - [Varisian] v41

----------


## Haval

> "Barbaric,"


'Better they do that to each other then to random members of the public.' Andrei responded. He'll look around for anyone watching the fights who looked important or who the guards were obviously deferring to. To Winifred, 'Maybe Barvasi has an office around here somewhere. I would say the real question is whether we want to be honest about our intentions.'

----------


## farothel

"We can just say that we're here to present a business proposal," Ciraneoth said, "we wouldn't be lying and we don't have to shout out our intentions to the underlings we will have to get through before we manage to see the boss."

----------


## wilphe

*I'm guessing his office is back there*,

Winifred gestures at the stern castle, where the heavy stands

*In any case why lie to get access to him? That's just going to piss him off when he immediately finds out why we are really here and we are not here to antagonise him but get his cooperation.*,

She takes a sip of ale, *"Business proposition" "Matter of mutual interest" The hard part may be getting his people to take us seriously.*

----------


## rax

"This 'King of Spiders' is vain enough to have his thugs dress in livery," Cassian notes with a casual nod at the guard outside the rear cabin. "If he's out here, he'll probably be wearing his device but be better dressed. As for gaining access to him, I agree that there's no need to lie. We do have a business proposition, all we must do is convince him that it's worth his while to deal with us."

----------


## wilphe

_"This 'King of Spiders' is vain enough to have his thugs dress in livery,"_ 

*Maybe

Or he has a bunch more hanging around not in livery*

----------


## rax

"Possibly, but not an important factor in identifying the man himself, I'll wager," Cassian replies with a shrug. "Shall we go below and look around? If it's not immediately obvious that Barvasi is there, we can just ask one of the guards and let him know we want to do business."

----------


## wilphe

*Fine with me*

----------


## DrK

Heading below the noise increases as does the stench of humanity pressed into a close sweating and shouting environment where ale, blood and piss mix equally on the floor of the ship's deck and the sand of the crude arena. All of you marvel slightly at the brazenness of it but then you can see why Marshall Kroft must hate this man who is so public in his disdain for the rules on this private piece of hell he has carved out for himself. 

Looking around you can see a "box" of sorts with a large and impressive throne on it at the head of the arena, but its currently unoccupied and a few questions to the locals suggests that he won't appear till much later in the evening when all these no-hope warm up acts (gesturing at the poor hapless man currently being beaten to near death) are done with then the real fighters come out. The suggestion that many of these are regular city folk who end up in debt to the casino here and choose the risk of death in the pit as  way to pay off their debts... For the woman in debt its a different boat entirely. 

Wandering around you have 2 choices, wait until he emerges or approach the liveried guards and see if he will welcome you...

----------


## wilphe

*Ok let's do this* Winifred approached the guard at the stern with a confidence she doesn't entirely feel, and doing her best to not look immediately threatening whilst also someone a crime lord would bother with *Is your boss taking visitors? Gotta proposition for him.*

----------


## Haval

Andrei didn't mind spending time in the seedier parts of Korvosa but this was just unpleasant. Down here getting their purse taken might be the least of their worries. He'll keep an eye on the crowd for anyone that might be paying them too much attention, otherwise he'll follow Winifred's lead. If Barvasi's guards didn't take them seriously he could always claim to be looking for work. Being an Academae apprentice ought to open some doors after all, even down here.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth followed, standing between Winifred and the major part of the potential audience, so people couldn't see what she was doing.  And couldn't charge her.  He only had one dagger, but his hunting knife was no table dagger.  He kept looking around for any danger.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


Think of Ciraneoth's knife as in that Crocodile Dundee scene (you call that a knife).

percpetion: (1d100)[*66*] vs 49

----------


## rax

Cassian tags along silently, letting Winifred do the talking. He too keeps an eye open for trouble, though he does his best to appear more as an interested observer of the fight than some sort of bodyguard.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Perception test to spot any threats (1d100)[*9*] vs. Int 36

----------


## DrK

As the others look for dangers they actually see nothing untoward, a savage and vile place it may be but its a well run seedy establishment and the vast majority of patrons are clearly here to have fun and avoid the troubles of the city as they gamble, dabble in mind altering substances or watch the fighting 

At the door to the aft cabin the guard looks at Winifred, pausing to take into the others before replying slowly and carefully. *What business do you have with the King of Spiders? Why do you wish to see him, you dont look like regulars here on the Eel*

----------


## wilphe

*Well you'd be right, but everyone has to have a first time yes?

Short version: We need some information and can pay well for it*

----------


## Haval

'Regulars? Are there many wizards that typically come in here? Not to mention the Elf.'  Andrei hopes that the guards are at least curious. He can always prove himself if he needed to.

----------


## rax

Cassian remains quiet in the background, merely nodding in agreement with Winifred's statement.

----------


## DrK

The guard pauses before looking at his fellow guard and uttering a gruff *"Wait 'ere, don't cause no trouble"* before opening the door a crack and stepping inside. The other guard, still watching the crowd looks at Cieranoth and nods to the pit, _"You could make a fair few crowns in the pit long ears, not had an elf fight in there for years..."_ Aside from that un helpful offering he doesn't offer much else. 

A few minutes pas before the guard comes back and opens the door, *"Aye, the King will see you now. Have a care, he's not likely to welcome disrespect"*. Opening the door he leaves you enter the rear cabin. This large room was once the captains's cabin has now been converted into a throne room of sorts. The walls to the left and right are thick with spider webs in which scuttles spiders, some almost as large as Cassian's meaty fists, but most tiny. the spiders seem content to stay in the webs although Winifred does not a few desiccated bits of arm/leg/hand in the webs that suggest that Devargo feeds them "large" prey.  

the room is furnished with a pair of large oaken tables surrounded by filled chairs, the tables covered in steaming food and platters of meat, pastries and other delectables and a strange birdcage hanging from the ceiling like an odd chandelier. Andrei, as his eyes cross the birdcage can feel the shimmer of the air around it as skeins of _ulghu_ the mysterious and illusionary grey wind swirl around it. Aft a large wooden stage has been set up by the massive windows and a leather bound throne sits atop the stage surveying the room. A small door on the port side hang ajar revealing stairs down.

Its a busy room, filled with pungent aroma of "men", the steaming meat, wines and the dry husky smell of the spider webbing. Devargo himself sits atop the stage on the throne, the heavily built shaggy haired King of the Spiders has a fierce glare from a pair of hawklike eyes. garbed in leather and chain cuirass with images of spider his hands are encased in heavy gauntlets from which blades jut out (a reminder of his time in the pits). THe throne has spiders scuttling about on it and you can see more than a few crawling over Devargo's bare arms or climbing his thick hair and you can see how the rumours that he is part fiend, or that he can communicate with the beasts came to be. 

Around the tables, all no paused as you enter are half a dozen rough looking men enjoying the food and drinks. All six are heavy set with muscled arms, little in the way of necks and scarred and tatooed arms and shoulders. Clearly all are criminals of some sort judging by the scars, brands of criminality or just general demeanor.

As the door opens and Devargo beckons you in his low harsh voice cuts through the noise. A glance at Winifred and a cruel grin, *"Ah...the entertainment has arrived. Now, we've ben told that thse little birds have a tale to tell and a deal that is in my interest...."* At the menace in his voice you realise that Devargo is a true criminal and the hush from the men around the table is one of fear and not respect.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred feels a certain relief that the other guard does not make any mention of how much money she could be making on one of the other ships and takes off her hat and folds it under her arm as the door opens.

She marches in straight backed with almost the same respect as if she were approaching a royal throne, with the exception that she will, if only briefly, make eye contact with Devargo and otherwise keep her gaze around knee height and straight ahead, not bothering too much about his courtiers.

Once close enough she stops and bows deeply rather than kneels

*We thank the King of Spiders for seeing us at such short notice*

She stands

*I am Winifred Couper, my companions may introduce themselves.

We hope that the recent unrest has not affected your business interests too badly, unfortunately our patrons have caught wind of a most diabolical scheme that if implemented would be very bad for all concerned including your lordship.

We understand that the Ambassador of Queen Abrogail has recommended that Cheliax embargo or at least sanction trade with Korvosa

In the short term the economic hit to Korvosa of such a plan would be considerable, and cause a further depression in everybody's prosperity

Worse he plans to take advantage of that situation to buy up as many assets as he can for pennies in the crown and cement his and by extension Cheliax's influence in the city.

This represents a long term threat to the city's independence and I can think you would not welcome the increased oversight that the followers of Asmodeus would surely seek to enforce*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth ignored the guard.  He wasn't about to fight in the pits and he wasn't surprised it had been a very long time an elf had done so.  Most would find such a thing beneath them and rightly so.  The only ones that would do so were criminals, exiled for various reasons.  He was glad when they were called inside but surprised at all the spiders.  Now he understood that the crime boss' nickname wasn't a metaphor.  He gave his name and looked around at the spiders while Winifred delivers their pitch.  He spotted something strange.

"You have a melanozantha here," he asked, using the elven name while looking closer at the spider, "those are quite difficult to find."

----------


## rax

Cassian only gives his first name, then waits to hear Barvasi's answer to Winifred's statement. All the while, he keeps a nervous eye on the thugs and not least the many spiders crawling about.

----------


## DrK

Barvasi looks at the elf and watches a spider running over his hand. *"A student of the classical are you?"* he mutters to Cieranoth, *"yes, you recognise my pretties, You would not like to meet the large ones we keep elsewhere. But if you want to experience their milk you are more than welcome. The first one is free..."* at that he laughs at the obvious lie.

As Winifred speaks his eyes narrow and his face darkens. He looks at the thugs at the table and barks a sharp *"Get out of my sight, do not leave the ship"* before beckoning to the pary to approach. The men around the table leap with alacrity to obey and grab a leg of chicken or a flagon of wine they dart to the door and then leave, one of te guards instead coming through and standing at your backs, eyes watchful. 

Devargo leaps down athletically from the stage and stalks towards you. *"What do you know of the ambassador and what brings you here. If you lie I will become offended and you will not enjoy that for long I think..."* he adds his voice a hiss and knuckles clenched.


_OOC
Feel free to make some social interaction skill checks you think are approrpiate. I'll amend the difficulty depending on the approach so just need your base TNs

_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred pauses to allow his thugs to leave and tries not to flinch when he approaches

*I try to avoid lying to people your excellency, I'm not especially good at it and it generally just complicates matters.

We understand that Darvayne Gios Amprei owes you money - which we can surmise you are less likely to recover should he become so much more powerful as he intends.

Even now great as your power is I think you are not able to have him work off his debt in your fighting pits, nor on his back

We have been requested to engage your assistance in creating a little scandal in order to precipitate his recall and replacement with a less hostile envoy.

Of course if there is a genuine scandal or illegal activity on his part so much the better.

And as this may cause a certain disruption to your affairs and short term financial loss, offer a little compensation just in case your devotion to the well-being of Korvosa is insufficient motivation.*

She holds out the bribe money given by the Marshall and places it on the table, but does not relinquish her grip

*Oh yes, and we may able to point you to where some more pretties for your collection can be found*

----------


## Haval

Andrei hadn't expected the King of Spiders to live up to his name so directly. He is momentarily distracted by trying to work out if Barvasi was able to influence his pets somehow. He'd heard the stories about Barvasi's supposed ancestry but wasn't sure if he believed them. Barvasi being part fiend was the sort of story Andrei could believe was spread by his scared or gulible enemies. He can't avoid looking up at the birdcage and anything that might be inside it. He'd had some personal experience of creatures using illusion lately and was still a little jumpy.

Andrei is happy enough to let Winifred lead the talking but he will give his first name after Winifred introduces himself. Unless he could find a way to benefit from it he be happier having Barvasi not know his full name. He will otherwise watch Barvasi closely to see how he reacts to Winifred's offer. 


*Spoiler*
Show


Trying to get a better look at the birdcage and anything that might be inside

Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*22*]
Magical Sense vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*53*]

----------


## farothel

"Thanks, but no thanks," Ciraneoth said on the question to meet the larger spiders.  He wasn't really afraid of spiders, but that didn't mean he was overtly fond of them.  He continued to look around for other rare species, while also looking at his surroundings.

----------


## DrK

The King of Spiders leans back in his throne, a hand twitching at the thunk of the coins onto the table. *"Interesting, and yes... I know Master Gios Amprei... His salacious letters keep me warm in the evenings when I tire of the ladies in my employ. Genuine love is hard to find and even harder to write I find."*  he hisses out a low and menacing laugh. As he glances at the coins he ponders, *"Now, you say it would be in my interest and I ask you why? The ambassador pays me well, he buys many bottles of the Spider Lilly, why would I break him to help you? Agents of the guard."*

He leans forward, his voice hardening, *"In fact why would I not slit your throats, feed you to my pets and then keep the gold?"* ...

Even as he threatens Cassian, Wilphe and Ciernaoth the mage Andrei waches the cage. Then he see's it, shrouded in the mists of _Ulgu_ there is a tiny pseudodragon. The creature a shimmering illusion to Andre's witch sight but nothing to the others. The creature is hunched in the centre of the cage and small scabs and scars mar the scales and the creatures bright little eyes are downcast and it looks a shadow of its former self.

----------


## farothel

"Well, one of the reasons you want to let us go is that the watch knows where we are and what we're doing here," Ciraneoth explained, "if we don't come back, they will come looking for us and I don't think you would want a lot of guards stomping around, maybe even destroying your spiders because they are scared or just feel like it.  As to why you might want to help us.  Do you really want to be under Cheliax rule?  Yes, initially you might do better, that's true, but those hellknights are hellbend on fighting crime and can't be negotiated with."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred makes every effort to appear unbowed by his threats

*As my elven friend says, I doubt your lordship would find Cheliaxian rule an improvement; meanwhile if there's a further disruption in trade everyone will suffer, including your majesty.

However, if you feel you have insufficient motivation then perhaps I might ask what would constitute sufficient incentive?*

----------


## rax

"So, you have letters that the ambassador would not want to be known to the public? From what we have been told, his current plots are aimed at making him the pre-eminent power in Korvosa with the full backing of the devil throne in Cheliax. If his plan succeeds, do you think the letters will keep you safe?" 

"You are obviously neither a fool nor a coward, Master Barvasi, but ask yourself just how much these letters will be worth when Daravayne can call upon summoned devils to drag your soul away for an eternity of torture. If that doesn't tickle your fancy, we're here to enable you to cash in now by selling us the letters and at the same time be assured of continuing your business unmolested for many years," Cassian adds.

----------


## Haval

Andrei will leave the matter of Barvasi's pet alone for the moment. After Cassian speaks, 'I would say it's a matter of who your lordship finds more trustworthy in the long term.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Charm vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*31*]

----------


## DrK

Devargo looks sharply at Cieranoth at the tone before looking back to Winifred and Cassian and nodding slowly. A nod more emphatic as Anderi drags his attention away from the imprisoned and tormented little pseudodragon and adds his weight to the conversation. The "King" looks and nods. *"Very well, I shall allow you purchase some of the letters, I managed to acquire many of them and he's been buying them back depending on his luck aboard the Twin Tigers.."*

He reaches out for the massive bag of Korvosan Crowns that you'd been given and opens the bag, avarice showing on his face as he weighs the bag. *"The bag will buy 2 letters, but as I like you."* he offers a cruel smile and a leer at Winifred, *"I'll make them good ones, details that'll give you some ideas I reckon.."* he adds with a crude wink. *Wait here."* He leaves you standing in the throne room for a few minutes as he leaves from the side door, the guard watching you still from the door but not caring if you help yourself to food or wine from the now abandoned table. 

He returns a few minutes later with a pair of letters, each written on thick heavy vellum and wrapped in a silken ribbon that still smells faintly of perfume. Devargo grins, *"Pleasure doing business, let me know if you wish to partake of my entertainment this night. I can even offer a discount or the first puff free..."* he adds. *"Maybe a turn in the pit for you..."* the last barb at Cieranoth.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred relinquishes her grasp on the pouch as he signals agreement and grasps for it and moves her hand to one of the goblets of wine, which she sips slowly as he speaks

_He offers a cruel smile and a leer at Winifred,_

She smiles back coquettishly and looks for a clean vessel to drink some white wine from.

When he returns she unties one of the ribbons and quickly scans it.

*Your lordship is most generous, thank you for granting us an audience. We shall not take up anymore of your time*

----------


## farothel

"Thanks for the offer," Ciraneoth said, doing his very best to stay polite, "but no thanks.  We still have a lot to do.  I'm sure you know what it is like."
With a short bow, he would leave the room.

----------


## Haval

_Hey, if this doesn't work out maybe he'll never know you've dealt with us behind his back._ Andrei has the urge to be flippant but will hold his tongue given that they actually seemed to have talked the King of Spiders into dealing with them. 

When Barvasi is out of the room he will cautiously help himself to some wine if the guard doesn't seem overly bothered by him taking it. When he comes back Andrei will watch Winifred very closely as much to see how she deals with the comment as to intervene if neccessary.

As Winifred and Ciraneoth are leaving Andrei will speak up and point to the birdcage. 'My lord. Your dragon is most impressive. May I ask where you acquired it?'

----------


## DrK

The letters handed to Winifred are written in a clear and concise hand and also shockingly base and explicit. The High Lady in the Chelaxian court very specific in her demands and expectations to the ambassador. The second letter has a few bloodstains on the corner but is equally explicit in nature. Both are signed with seals intact giving no illusion on who are the senders.

Andrei nods to the cage and Barvasi smiles. *ah, you can see my new pet? You are a student of the Acadamae then? It is a new acquisition, a gift in lieu of a debt. But it has been disappointing so far and it will be punished.* He screams the last, picking up a stray mug and hurling it at the cage in a spray of wine. *Yes, you beast. If you dont perform you will be punished!*

The last is screamed before he tries to gather himself, breathing heavily on the edge of psychosis

----------


## wilphe

Satisfied, Winifred rolls the letters backup, and tucks them inside her clothes, keeping her cool for now but ready to leave

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*37*] WP46

----------


## Haval

'Does that mean your lordship has had some training in that area yourself.' Andrei says wondering if Barvasi can actually see the Dragon himself. 'I must say that he looks like he may need a bite to eat. May I ask what its able to do?'

----------


## rax

"What pet?" Cassian mutters to Ciraneoth. "I can see nothing in the cage..."

----------


## DrK

At the question from the mage Devargo shakes his head slightly. *"Nah, its a coward and a dissapointment so far. Buts its tricks and hiding from sight only work for so long, then it be back I'll show it what for."* He shrugs, *"As for why... if them nobles up near the palace and on the heights can have these as pets then why not the King of Spiders, I'm as royal as most of them bast****. Longer lied than the King as well, though maybe that's why I didn't a marry a Chelaxian vixen with sharp claws..."* he jokes.

----------


## rax

"If it's a disappointment, why keep it? It seems you have plenty of more well behaved and deadly pets?" Cassian asks innocently, gesturing at the spiders infesting the place.

----------


## Haval

'Can't be that many dragons in Korvosa.' Andrei says to answer Cassian's question. 'My lord. It can't hide from me. Please let me know if I can be of any assistance with it. Or I suppose I can always take it off your hands if you ever decide to sell it.'

----------


## DrK

The king of spiders glances at Andrei then back to the cage. *"If it don't perform to how I want then I'll be skinning it and getting myself some nice scaled gloves. then we'll see how it likes to hide and taunt me eh..."* he punctuates the comments by hurling a glass of rick red wine at the cage, the glass shattering and fragments of glass and splashes of wine coat the shape as the pseudogran's form shimmers into being. Its cat sized reptiallian frame shimmering with, now winesoaked, silvery metallic scales as its face with deep golden intelligent eyes filled with grief meet Andrei. It chirps a few times in its hissing draconian tongue, Andrei recognising a few words from his arcane training _"Please masters.... help me from this torment..."_

Devargo snarls and shakes the cage bouncing the creature around the bars before bellowing *"Shut it beast lest I skin you now..."* then a snarled *"You got your letters, get lost"* to the party

----------


## wilphe

Winifred has one hand on the door handle, then looks at Andrei, then at Ciraneoth, *Milord, how long was it you said since an elf fought in your pits?*

----------


## Haval

Andrei will nod briefly towards the dragon to show that he understood. He wasn't sure that he even knew enough of the language to reply properly. 'I'm sure I can find something more valuable then dragon hide gloves my lord. I'll have to get back to you.' Presumbly doing anything about the dragon now would be somewhat suicidal.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Charm vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*30*]
FP if needed
(1d100)[*80*]

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth didn't say anything, just raised one eyebrow at her.

----------


## DrK

THe dragon screeches in fury before vanishing once more in a shroud of _uglu_ magic as the Kind of spiders laughs and urns his back on you. A barked *"Bring the council back in..."* to the guard who darts outside, and holds the door open for you all as well. As the four of you head out into the bustling decks it strikes you possibly how wrong this is with such a brute geeting rick of these people and spreading such misery in Old Korvosa and even the Guard turn a blind eye. 

Its a long hours walk through the night time streets back to the old Castle and the guard barracks. The streets are still alive with trouble and packs of rioters move around looking for easy victims but with your weapons ready they steer clear of you, your rough appearance looking much the same as them. The city is still awash with rumors although during the day much needed bread and casks of wine had been distributed by Ileosia from the palace store rooms and some of  the narrative on the streets had changed, from the usurper Queen taking the throne to a poor young maiden Queen held in check by the cruel old Korvosan noble familes that have strangled the poor for generations.... The implication that a cull of the nobility may allow the Queen flowing on some lips... And fresh pyres of smoke at the edge of the nobles district and the occasional body in the street still speaks of a city on the edge.

When you leave the tangled maze of Old Kovorsa it is a welcome escape, the watching eyes, the stick thin mothers coughing and pox marked and the beggars with hands clasped on daggers or lolling about their minds insensate with dream lilly is a horrible place. As your reach the barracks and the tall stone walls the guards wave you in you can feel a sense of relief. After pausing in the barracks canteen for your fill of a plain beef stew and some watered down ale a messenger grabs you, _"Excuse me, the Lady Marshall will see you now and hear your report."_

Following the young guardsman back into the stable you can see the short haired Marshall Kroft in her usual place standing over the map of Korvsa, this time you are relived there appears to be fewer discs of red and gold denoting riots and fires and more black discs marking patrols reporting "near normality." She looks up as you enter a grim look on her face, *"Well, how was the bastard Barvosi, did he give you the letters? Will they be sufficient for the Duelling Master's scheme?"*

----------


## wilphe

The minute they are out of sight of the Eel's End Winifred will duck into the nearest tavern and drink two shots of rotgut in rapid succession, anyone paying attention will notice she is trembling slightly, as she finishes the later she speaks softly, *Ok, let us go see her ladyship now*

+++++++++++

She has mostly recovered and got her colour back by the time they are back at the barracks, aided by a little bit of street food.

*Polite and,    menacing.

Not someone I would want to get on the bad side of.

And I can also see why people might want to be rid of him, but I am not that keen in trying.

However he agreed to give us two letters,* she unfurls them and hands them over, *He said these would be the most interesting*

----------


## farothel

"Crazy is a better way of describing it," Ciraneoth said, "he has a ****load of spiders in his quarters.  And a small dragon.  That didn't look too happy about it though."

----------


## wilphe

*It has occurred to me that that poor creature will have overheard a lot of information whilst imprisoned in his council chamber.

Information that could be extremely useful*

----------


## rax

"The letters seem both genuine and explicit. Barvasi said he has more and that he's allowing the ambassador to buy them back from him, one letter at a time. That suggests the ambassador himself is worried enough about the letters becoming public that they should serve as the leverage we need," Cassian offer his opinion.

"As for the 'King of Spiders', I agree with what's been said before. An unpleasant and likely unhinged fellow, drunk on his own power. Korvosa would be better off without him, though doubtless some other criminal would likely leap into his shoes as soon as Barvasi disappears from the scene."

"Perhaps a raid could be organised under the pretext of clearing his ships of those spiders? There is surely some law on the books about keeping dangerous creatures inside the city limits without a permit. Come to think of it, is it even legal for him to _have_ a pseudo-dragon without a permit?" Cassian speculates.

----------


## Haval

Andrei narrows his eyes at the sight of the angry dragon and decides that this wasn't over. Once they're outside he'll state sourly that 'It doesn't seem right leaving him like that, but I don't think we should make a habit of attacking crime bosses in their lairs without even making a plan. Lamm was a special case.' To Winifred, 'Are you alright?' Her reaction had been hard to miss. 'If it makes you feel any better I suspect he'll be violently murdered at some point. I doubt he could reach a position like that without creating rivals.'

The changing narrative around the Queen was honestly to be expected. The only question was what the Queen was going to do with any power she could hold onto.


**********

After the dragon is mentioned, 'If the dragon might be at all useful then we should get it out of there. I would prefer to be subtle about it if at all possible though.' To Cassian, 'I can't speak for permits but it's possible that someone at the Academae might take issue with Barvasi keeping the thing imprisoned. For all I know he stole it from some Magister in the first place.'

----------


## farothel

"I agree we need a plan," Ciraneoth said, "from what I've seen of his security, while not the best around, there are many and they are not really bound by any restrictions on the use of force.  So we best be very careful.  And make sure we're not recognised, or we and any family we have here in the city will be open for reprisals, as I don't think he will suffer the 'escape' of his dragon gladly."

----------


## wilphe

To Winifred, 'Are you alright?' 

*No, it was all I could do to hold myself together until we got out*

She trembles a little bit as she downs the second shot


+++++++++++++++++


"I agree we need a plan," Ciraneoth said,

*The creature is in his throne room, his throne room is the former great cabin, sneak up by boat, enter via gallery or windows, then leave without anyone knowing we were ever there

Better chances than a direct assault anyway*

----------


## rax

"I don't know about the rest of you, but I've little training in the fine art of sneaking about and surreptitiously boarding ships in the night," Cassian remarks in reply to Winifred's idea. "I mean, it's not a bad plan, but this may not be the best crew to carry it out."

----------


## farothel

"I'm quite good at sneaking around," Ciraneoth said, "but more in a forest or other more rural environment and not on boats.  It would indeed be easier if there was a law or something that allowed the watch to officially intervene.  There should be a law somewhere about keeping dangerous pets."

----------


## wilphe

*There is no shame and much wisdom in realising one is not suitable for a task

In any case the dragon is hardly the only person held their against their will.

Perhaps the other pseudodragons in the city would be interested in arranging something?*

----------


## DrK

Marashall Kroft looks about. *"I would gladly kill Devargo and see him hanging from the rafters. I have a couple of guards who I can trust beyond measure, I trust them with my life."* She lowers her voice and looks at you, *"If you were to return to the bpat to take the dragon into custody under the "trafficing in sentient beasts act" he would likley respond poorly. If that gave you call to kill him or arrest hoim I would be amenable to that. My men, Garl, Stefan and Alvor are loyal to me, he will not have bought them off.""*

----------


## wilphe

*You can get us a warrant to that effect?

Also I am not so sure about 7 of us against everything he has, even if some of them are just thugs.

Backup?*

----------


## farothel

"Then it's a question of making sure he's under our guard," Ciraneoth said, "while his people are outside.  Then we can get him an accident before they can get to us.  So maybe do it when things are busy there.  When we were there just now, we had what... two guards in the room plus himself.  And if a few of us take small boat with our weapons so we can get those through the backdoor as soon as the rest is inside, we should be okay.  Or we try to bluff our way through the guards with a warrant."

----------


## wilphe

*Let me point out two things.

Firstly, if we going there with the explicit intention of provoking him into a fight and killing him, then we are not so much agents of law as we are paid assassins. Consider carefully if this is a rubicon we wish to cross.

Secondly, whether will kill him or not this action will have consequences. If he lives he will seek vengeance, and in any case our profile will greatly increase. Consider carefully if we want to do that
*

she pauses

*If we are acting under authority then we move overtly - I am sure Cassian would enjoy taking the lead there.

There will be guards on at least one of the other boats where he keeps his women and possibly all five, as well as the guys on the wharf entrance. And we don't know how many of his people live aboard or have lodgings ashore

Moving in early morning whilst the place is shut down and a few of them at least have a headfull of booze would probably be best*

----------


## DrK

The marshal pauses at Winifred's words. *"Do any of you doubt that Devargo is a blight upon this city. A canker on Old Korvosa and a purveyor of misery?"* She slams her mailed fist onto the table causing the drinks to jump. *"I am not speaking of low paid assassins or foot pads. You would be enacted by the City watch to try and arrest him. That I cannot swoop in there with 30 of my men to round him and his men up, or even really risk his arrest speaks nothing but the shame I feel that of how badly corroded Korvosan justice is."*

Shel looks around the table, *2I asked this of you and my three trusted men as I hoped you could handle it. If you are uneasy that is all well and good. You have done good work and we can stymy the plots of Cheliax and there are more issues I have within the city itself. "* Glancing at the massive stack of papers in the corner she sighs and breathes deeply.

*"I apologise for getting heated. the past few days have been stressful for me and the guard and I have to bury no fewer than 9 of my men with dozens of others sent to the cutters with injuries. The issues within this city are boiling over and now I hear rumours of lynch mobs scouring the shingles for an artists named Trinia Sabor, the poor lass who painted the last portrait of King Eodred. Rumours from the palace now say she was poisoning the king and now the mob seeks her head on a platter with Queen Ileosa's hand to deliver it to."* Shaking her head she looks at something esle, *"If you will not deal with Devargo or have reservations than I would have another request of you.  You know of course we have skirmished and fought with the shoanti barbarians for time immemorial. Their ridiculous claims we have stolen their ancestral land, well a shaman of  the Skoan-Quah, Thousand Bones has been in the city for some weeks. Seeking to build support for a peace treaty between the Quah's and the City. Word reached me just before Ileosa's coronation that his grandons has gone missing and he is concerned that is may be a threat to the clan. With the riots I have not had time to deal with him and his missives have grown ever curt..."* 

She holds out a vellum scroll where in a deep red (and you quickly realise inked with animal blood) neat hand writing a note reads "You do not honour us with your lowlander justice. If you shall not seek to honour us than the Quah will resolve the situation. honour will be met..."

She sighs again, and drinks deeply  from the wine. *"maybe you could help here after you are rested?"*

----------


## wilphe

*Milady you have never been anything other than honest and generous with us.

It would however sound that Devargo is not a time critical problem, and we may yet need to buy more letters from him.

So let him enjoy his ill gotten gains a few days more

It would seem that the missing grandsons are a more urgent problem

However my comrades also have their opinions

*

----------


## Haval

> To Winifred, 'Are you alright?' 
> 
> *No, it was all I could do to hold myself together until we got out*
> 
> She trembles a little bit as she downs the second shot


'Then under the circumstances I'd say you did quite well. Maybe we can try not to make a habit of negotiating with crime bosses.'

***

In answer to Winifred's concerns,'Whether we go through with it or not, given that we brought Lamm down I'd say keeping a low profile already might not be possible. Also I'd say I'd only be an assassin if I planned to make a habit of it, but as the Marshal said even that may not be neccessary if we act overtly. Regardless I am more concerned with the practicalities then the morality of dealing with Barvasi.'

'Who would kidnap a shoanti anyway?'

----------


## farothel

"Getting those grandsons back might give us some clout with those clans," Ciraneoth said, "and a peace treaty is something you can use in the city.  I think we best focus on that first and return to this Devargo 
 at a later date, either covertly or openly.  Maybe we can get that tribe to take care of him for us, or at least curtail some if his business dealings outside of the city."

----------


## rax

"Forgive our reluctance, Marshall, we too have been flitting from crisis to crisis and all our nerves are surely frayed," Cassian says. "I agree that Barvasi is a blight and ought to be dealt with, but Miss Winifred makes a good point - what if the letters we have recovered aren't enough, and we need him to get more? Perhaps you should see how the plan to twist the ambassador's arm works before sending us to shut down Barvasi for good," he suggests. 

"This matter with the Shoanti sounds serious as well. Do you know anything of the strength of the shaman's tribe? Can he cause serious trouble for Korvosa? If so, then finding his grandsons would seem paramount."

----------


## DrK

The marshall pauses and then nods at Cassian. *"Your words are wise. Once crisis at a time is best to be dealt with. I agree its wise to deal with Shoanti. The Skull-Quah are one of fiercest tribes. Larger than the Moon -Quah or the Sun-Quah and owners of the ancestral history of the Shoanti. They have warred with the city from time to time.. But Thousand Bones is trying to change that. He is influential and powerful and has been driving for peace with the tribes and city. Something supported by many of the Houses and merchantile guilds as well as the less conservative Shoanti tribes folk. As you say, this could drive a wedge or set us back 20 years."*

She pauses and looks at you all sadly. *"I do fear his grandson Gaekhan is lost though. There have been reports of riots and mobs stringing up shoanti in the riots. Using the unrest to hide vigilantism. Much as we tried to stop it. Thousand Bones I suspect will know his grandson is taken... If we can resolve it so the Quah do not take matters into their own hands it will be much better"* 

She leans forwards clapping Cassian into a brief embrace, *"My thanks for calming me down. Its been stressful of late. Please take your leave in the barracks. Rest, eat and then in the morning you can see THousand Bones. He dwells in Eastshore over the High Bridge near the East gate in the Shoanti district. have a care they do not appreciate locals there and make it clear. The troubles and riots of late have not helped and tensions are high"*

_OOC
Well done you all receive 150XP for resolving "trouble with the ambassador"

_

----------


## farothel

"I'll first go and pick up my shield," Ciraneoth said, "it might not be a bad idea to have it if we're going into possible dangerous areas tomorrow."

He would go out, back to the shop where he had ordered his shield to pick it up and pay.

----------


## DrK

Its a quiet evening for the quartet as they rest in the barracks overnight. A patrol with some of the guard for Cieranoth had allowed the elf to swing by the armourer and retrieve his shield before they settled down. As they gambled, diced or read in their rooms it seems the riots are quieter this evening and more of the guards gossip about the rumours swirling around the city. More rumours abound about Trinia the artist who manay now believe may have killed King Eodred and many expect the Queen to offer a bounty upon the poor woman soon! That and the release of the bread from the city's stores and if rumours are true a bounty to be given out from the Bank of Abador (on behalf of the Queen) seem to be quelling the trouble, much to the Guardfolk's relief.

In the morning after a filling, if basic breakfast you are able to once more crises cross the massive city where rumours of Trinia "the assassin", the riots ending and food being handed out at the Citadel all seem to indicate a city more at peace. That seems to change as you head across the High Bridge into East Shore. Hear the houses are small and derelict and fabric as much as anything else seem patch the roofs. Many of the city's Shoanti dwell here, although the racism between the locals and tribesfolk here is apparent. Even so many Shoanti dwell in the slums here seeking day work for coppers in the sewers, portaging at the docks or other less salubrious day work that gets spent in the many illicit drinking holes or drug dens that so corrupt the city Shoanti population. Deep in the East Gate slums you see the address that the Marshal gave you, a larger town house, this one with a large garden. The house seems full of more organised Shoanti, tatooed hulking warrirors some with skull like helms watch as you approach the gate and although they seem tough and unfriendly they allow you to enter the grounds. In the grounds of the town house there is the sound of laughter and children's play as you see small children splashing in a decorative pond and woman washing clothes by the water's edge or picking apples and pears from the small orchard that seems to be blooming despite being out of season. As Andrei looks at the garden he can feel a sense of peace as skeins of heavy jade _ghyran_ or rolling primal _ghur_ seems to flow around the area washing into the plants. Andrei quickly realises that there is the hand of a shaman of some sorts at work here. 

Looking about a large tent has been erected in one corner, thick smoke belching froth from the top outside the flap of aurochs hide that serves as a door a pair of tribesfolk stand watching you approach. Both wear thick hides and a stony axe on hip and a bow slung on their backs. Their faces are daubed with the white face paint of the Skull-Quah and both must be hunters of note based upon the wolf hides that cap their heads. As you approach one of the guards looks at you all, eyes narrowing, *"You seek something here Grey-folk? Know your kind are not welcome here since Gaehkan was killed and his body taken. His warrior smoke cannot join the Great Sky. We will bring war upon your walls and gain much Ji"*. the guard grins at the last, a grin made more unerving with the facepaint and the filed and sharpened teeth revealed when he smiles.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth made sure that they could see he was elven and not human.
"I'm not one of the grey folk," he said, "and we are here for a purpose.  The marshal has asked us to look into the disappearance of Thousand Bones' grandson, so we're here to see where he was seen last, who he had contact with in the city and stuff like that in order to get him back.  Or if he has been killed, to bring his killers to justice and recover his body."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred awakes feeling a lot better and keeps a wary eye out as they head into the East Gate

She stands behind Ciraneoth content to let him do the talking

----------


## rax

"It is as the elf says," Cassian adds, his tone measured and his stance unflinching. "I am Cassian of House Escalante and these are my companions Ciraneoth, Miss Winifred, and Andrei. We have been contracted by Marshal Kroft to meet with your shaman Thousand Bones and assist in discovering the whereabouts of his grandson."

"You speak as if Gaekhan is dead. Do you have proof of his death?"

----------


## Haval

While in the barracks Andrei will ask after rumours of the artist who supposedly killed King Eodred. Did anyone know the circumstances of the King's death or what might have motivated this woman? There was no reason to assume that any of this was true but the rumours must have been coming from somewhere.

In the slums Andrei will watch the winds. The shaman being here only made sense but he would like to be aware of it if it took a more personal interest in them. He'll otherwise wait to see if anyone answered Cassian's question.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Rumours on Trinia
Gossip vs. Fel 45
(1d100)[*73*]

Magic Sense vs. Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*88*]

----------


## DrK

There is a moment of tension before there is a deep voice from within the tent that speaks softly "Enter...". At the words there the guards stare at you all with a faint snarl before stepping aside, one swooping aside the the leathery hide to reveal a dim tent interior within. A fire of aurochs dung burns with a fragrant heavy pall of smoke that shrouds the interior of the tent as four elderly looking Shoanti (2 men and 2 woman) sit within watching the smoke within the shapes. 


The oldest of them, his face marked with the skull mask of the Skoan-Quah nods wisely, his voice gravelly as his eyes each of you. His eyes lingering long on Andrei as he can sense the magical presence of the apprentice mage. He gestures with the bone topped staff to some soft cushions and hides spread around the fire. As you sit still in silence one the other man offers you drafts of warm spiced tea before Thousand Bones speaks. 

"Welcome to my tents. You are here to seek Gaehkan's spy spirit to allow him to join the Great Sky? You do this to seek peace between the people of the sky and the grey-folk in the halls here who would dwell upon sacred lands?

My grandson is dead. I have see his spirit stalking me in my dreams. Killed in the mob as your would mourn your murdered tribal chief joining the great sky They set upon Gaehkan like a beats and killed him with a rope and no honour. We have _spoken_ with the one who did this." 
"  
THe comment at  end has an air of finality to it and you suspect whoever the mob ringleader was is probably no longer with the living! Before you can interrupt though THousand Bones continues, "But the grey-folk have not finsihed with the mistreatment of the son of my son. His boyd was taken from its noose and sold, sold like a piece of meat to a criminal. A purveyer of the dead and a stealer of spirits. This Mort has stolen the body and fled into the Dead Warrens." He gestures to the tent flap, "The warriors here would assemble a war party and enter the warrens to reclaim the fallen son of my son. But your woman chief Kroft has asked us to show restraint and delay. She does not want more blood between the clans and the grey-folk."

----------


## wilphe

"Welcome to my tents. You are here to seek Gaehkan's spy spirit to allow him to join the Great Sky? You do this to seek peace between the people of the sky and the grey-folk in the halls here who would dwell upon sacred lands?

Winifred silently nods her affirmative to these questions whilst quietly sipping her tea.

*We have previously encountered a Mortimer who was raising the dead within the Gray. This may be the same person, but he serves another more powerful.

You would have us retrieve your son's son's body?*

----------


## farothel

"Necromancy is a foul thing," Ciraneoth said, "if we can find and destroy one of those idiots, I'm more than willing."

----------


## rax

"That is our task," Cassian agrees with Winifred's nod. "And as grievous as the loss of your grandson is, the fact that you have identified the corpse thief is serendipitous. As Miss Winifred says, we have likely faced this creature before and what's more, Bishop Keppira is sorely troubled by the presence of necromancers disturbing the peace of the dead in the Gray. He has already asked us to aid in tracking them down, so he will no doubt offer such assistance as he is able in putting a stop to these blasphemies."

----------


## Haval

Andrei will only nod slightly in acknowledgement of the old man's regard.

After he listens to the speech. 'I'd say we can all agree on the need to deal with someone like that. The Marshall might even agree to a limited alliance on the matter.'

----------


## DrK

Thousand Bones and the other elders look to you as all reply in agreement, "We would see my grandson's remains brouht here so his spriit can fly free. The ones who stole his body will not live to see many dawns. Such an affront to the Quah will not be allowed, yet..."  he leans closer, "If the Grey folk mete out the justice of the clan then there will be no war. The hand of peace can be offered and the drawn blades can be sheathed without grey-folk blood."

he looks to the side and shouts a few words in Shoanti and one of the skull face warriors enters. "This is _Long Knife in the Dark_, one of our hunters. It is he who tracked the soul stealer back to the Dead Warrens. WHere the grey folk dump the poor and clanless. He can show you the way."  For his part the white face paint cracks into a girmace/smile (its hard  to tell) as he looks at Thousand Bones. *"Elder one, my blade thirsts, can I draw steel alongside these Grey folk?"*. At the question Thousand Bones looks back to you all, "Would that make war with the Quah and the city of _Long Knife in the Dark_ draws steel with you? Or if you are there he will be treated like the grey folk? What will the Raven haired chief say?" (He Means Marshall Kroft).


_But OOC he's offering if you want the Quah hunter can go with you as well into the Dead Warrens? All of you would know the Dead warrens are part of the burial barrows that lie outside the city walls by the river on the other side of the walls from the Grey (the graveyard). The barrows are built over old Shoanti barrows so its a network of caves, old barrows and new barrows for the poor and homeless of Korvosa_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred smiles and looks at her colleagues

*I was going to ask if you wished to send a couple of your people with us.

The path of peace is best paved with cooperation and as long as he is with us he acts for the Raven Chief as we do

I would be most honoured to fight alongside you Long Knife in the Dark, still better if we get some assistance from the bishop*

----------


## farothel

"I think that as long as there aren't any problems and the necromancer and his foul minions are destroyed, the marshal will look the other way," Ciraneoth said, "I'm not sure how the people of the city would react, although some will probably try to provoke something if they see a tribe man in the city, but you have idiots everywhere.  As long as you are with us and abide by the rules of the city, I will defend you against the people of the city.  And an extra sword is always useful to have."

----------


## Haval

'I'd like to think the mob has calmed down a bit now. If not, I'd like to think we can handle anyone who takes issue with our friend here.' Andrei has no objections.

----------


## DrK

The SHoan-Quah hunter bows to the party before pulling out a long knife from his belt pouch and slashing it across his palm with a slight wince of pain. Offering his arm in a warriors clasp to first Cieranoth he mutters in accented Taladan, *"Embrace death. We walk the path of the spirits until we return with the body of Ghaekan. then we shall once more join the land of the living..."* Thousand Bones nods and chants faintly, the fire glowing slightly as howls about them, a swirl of flames and crackling _ghur_ that wreaths the Shoan-Quah hunter, and fortifies his bones and muscles. "May the spirits guide you strength lies in honour"

"Now, please make yourself seated here. Our fire is your fire, we will provide food and drinks." Waving you down to the piles of throws and furs he shouts for food and drinks to be brought in. THen leans in,, "You spoke of the Soul-speaker of the grey-folk hunting these purveyors of the dead flesh. Will you seek help from

----------


## rax

"I believe that would be the right thing to do. The Warrens may not officially be the Bishop's concern, but Pharasma watches over all the souls of the departed, and I do not think His Grace will tolerate necromancers operating with impunity even if they make their lair outside the city walls," Cassian replies. 

"I do not know if he will have templars to spare, but one hopes that the priesthood will at least be able to provide good advice on what we may face and the best way to deal with them. I had to cut down an animated corpse when we last faced this Mortimer - I worry that there may be worse things about if we are striking at the necromancers in their den."

----------


## wilphe

*Also when we encountered them they were operating inside the Gray anyway so it is not like they are confining their operations to the Warrens

I put an arrow clean in the back of his mistress but her magics stopped it. 

Do you have any suggestions for how to handle that?*

----------


## farothel

"That depends on the magic," Ciraneoth said, "I'm certainly no expert, so I won't really know.  It might be that it works as extra armour, in which case you have to shoot through the holes in the armour so to speak. 
 Even with magic armour there always are.  And if it's a defense specific against arrows, we have to close into melee."

----------


## DrK

As they eat and relax with the Shoanti its an all too quiet moment of respite. Long Knife in the Dark makes little conversation only to enquire as to what your skills are as he boasts of his takent with the box, axe and atatl. As you take your leave Thousand Bones pauses and reaches out to you all. He concentrates and a swirling cloud of _ghur_ flows around him, the primal magic quickening your pulses as it flows into you. Your eyes seem to sharpen, teeth getting fractionally longer and smells getting stronger. "Good hunting, find honour or death and return the son of my son to his people."

*Spoiler: Shaman*
Show


Shares _Primal blessing_ with you. For the next 2 hours gain +10% awareness, Unatural agility +1 (so AB +1 for movement and initiatve) 




Heading into the city streets during the day it seems to getting back to normal. More shops are open, stalls have returned to the streets and you can see even the Porters Guild has returned to work and the slow trickle of ships being loaded and unloaded has started and the massive queue of wagons, carts and carriages that had spent 3 days queuing at the city gates and turned into a veritable tent city. Heading into the slowly bustling city Cieranoth and Long Knife in the Dark get a few looks, hostile whispers and more than a few folk spitting towards them in general. Hostility not abating. You also hear more rumours about Tirana the portrait artists using her female wiles to ensnare the weak willed Eodred (certainly weak willed where women where concerned based on the previous few years of rumours) before poisoning him with her toxic paints... Rumours now placing her hiding out somewhere in the shingles. 

Heading to the south of the city you pause near the Gates of the Grey, the stones and mausoleums visible through the gates and a few distant spears and halberds mark the patrolling black armoured guards of the Pharsman Templars. Long knife shakes his head, *"Not the Grey-folk graves. We tracked the stealer of Ghaekan, the robber of the dead to the old barrows. The place you dump the clanless.."* he points to the barrows and poor graves on the low slope to the south of the Grey district, the ancient barrows now mass burial sites for the paupers and uncared for.

_Do you head to the Temple of Pharasma or to the barrows?_

----------


## Haval

Andrei will watch Thousand Bones attentively to try to follow what he's doing. 'Thank you. That's... powerful stuff.' The feeling of his teeth is unsettling but he understands that it's temporary.

In the city he'll pointedly glare back at anyone doing any spitting and is prepared to step in if anyone gets too close.

----------


## wilphe

*You think the five of us are enough, because the Lord of the Grey also wishes these fellows dealt with.*

She looks at Cassian

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth nods to the shaman before following the rest of the group to the graveyard.  He ignores the hostility in the city as he knows he has done more for this city than most of the people spitting at him.
"I'm not sure what the protocol is here," he said, "so I'll follow the rest of you."

----------


## rax

"We should not waste the blessing that Thousand Bones has laid upon us, but it would be unwise to rush in without at least informing the Bishop what we're about. I shall make my way to Gray and seek out one of the guards to pass a message to the Bishop, informing him that the Shoanti have discovered the whereabouts of the necromancers. I shall direct him to ask the Bishop to send reinforcements as quickly as he can, but also make it clear that we will be heading into the barrows to face these fiends without delay," Cassian says.

----------


## wilphe

*Be quick,* she looks at Long Knife in the Dark, *How many enemies do we face?*

----------


## DrK

As Cassian walks towards the guards in the Gray the shoanti scout looks to Winifred. he shakes his head slightly, *"We  do not know. The elders burnt a shoulderbone and looked for the clues in the cracks upon the surface and saw only death and restless spirits. Thousand Bones believed the dead that yet walk will await us. We must be brave as the longtooth (sabretooth) to show no fear for the lost spirits."* (_In short he has no idea how many things there are waiting)_

Walking slowly past the Gray the southern gate of the city lies open. This one rarely used, the massive structure riven with rust and only now can you the cracks and missing bricks in the mortar. The guards at the gate are a sorry and miserable lot, barely even looking up from their game of cards from the gatehouse. Only one of the ones atop the ramparts looking down spits towards the white face painted shoanti. _"Hey lads, if you want to loot his barrows he won't show you where them buried their gold. Best have your fun with him and bury 'im with his ancestors eh.."_ the guards shouts abusively from the stone parapets above the gates some 6 yards above your heads.

Out of the gate you can see the road to the south winding between the ancient barrows, many of which still bare and rocky earth despite having been there for generations. The area wrethed ina  low mist that never seems to lift and adds to the spooky feeling. 

---

Cassian heads into the Gray marching up the well tended paths towards the nearest guards. As he approaches the Templar clad in a black surcoat over his mail and clutching his long war scythe in one hand the guard pauses, then offers a slight knuckling of the forehead in lieu of a salute. "Morning to you. You missed the morning sermon" he adds gesturing at the blocky House of Pharasma. "If you need help finding a plot then an initiate in the temple can help you. I ain't a tour guard."

----------


## wilphe

Winifred makes a mental note of the mans face for later, *I don't have an official position, when I do I will make sure he gets a much less comfortable assignment.*

She looks ahead and notches an arrow *Lead the way, we are in your hands*

----------


## rax

> Cassian heads into the Gray marching up the well tended paths towards the nearest guards. As he approaches the Templar clad in a black surcoat over his mail and clutching his long war scythe in one hand the guard pauses, then offers a slight knuckling of the forehead in lieu of a salute. "Morning to you. You missed the morning sermon" he adds gesturing at the blocky House of Pharasma. "If you need help finding a plot then an initiate in the temple can help you. I ain't a tour guard."


 "I am not yet in need of such services," Cassian replies evenly. "I am Cassian of House Escalante, on special assignment from Marshal Kroft. On the night the riots began, I and my companions ran off a gang of necromancers who were desecrating the tombs here. I promised Bishop Keppira that I would return to help root them out for good, and now such an opportunity has presented itself."

"Through the offices of Marshal Kroft, we have made contact with a Shoanti shaman who's grandson was murdered in the riots and the body later sold to the same necromancers. His people have tracked them to the barrows out there, and for the good of the city, I and my companions will be assisting in putting an end to the necromancers. We would welcome any extra sword arms and priestly aid that the Bishop can spare."

"We are in a hurry, so I've no time to bring this message to the Bishop myself. Can I rely on you to relay my information and request to His Grace?"

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth was surprised that humans would treat other humans that way.  In elven society, that didn't happen except for the Dark elves, who were evil to the core.  And even there the few that rejected their evil ways were taken in.  Although not fully trusted at first, they were still taken in.  He followed Winifred's lead and also prepares an arrow.
"And we're here to solve a problem you should have been solving, so a bit of respect is in order, no?"

----------


## Haval

Andrei had been prepared to make a rude gesture at the men on the walls while they weren't watching or else will step in to try and defuse things if they actually looked like a threat. He'll wait to see if they responded to Ciraneoth's comment.

----------


## DrK

_In the grey_

In the graveyards the guard looks at Cassian, taking in his appearance and the group in the distance. Considering the the options the guard nods. "Aye, that sounds important. Don't be wanting more of the undead walking, we've lost enough of my fellows of late. I'll go and inform his grace. You said you name was Cassian aye? Will he know that?"  He waits for any reply from Cassian before turning and jogging (slowly in his mail) towards the cathedral, shouting to the men on the gates as he approaches. As Cassian glances back leaving the graveyard to rejoin his fellows he can see the man heading into the cathedral. 

_At the gates_

At Andrei's words he is offered a rude gesture as the guard spits down to the ground near (but not on) you before turning back to watch over the walls. Delayed at the gates you allow Cassian to catch up with you before heading into the scrubland and the rocky slopes of the barrows. Sniffing around _Long knife_ gestures at a distant barrow, one that also seems to exude a bruised shadowy aura of _hysh_ to Andrei, the "smell" of death lingering around like dusty graves as the group closes upon the barrow. As you cross the paths and rocky dust you can see the barrow door into the earth, a solid stone door blocking the way in, tracks and paths and a few ruts of carts showing recent traffic. The door looks solid and heavy, angled at some 60 degrees as it plunges down into the side of the hill.

----------


## wilphe

*Well they must be doing well for themselves to get carts in and out.

Is that the only way in?*

If the answer is affirmative or non-committal she will scurry sideways to try to approach it without being seen and then work out if it is locked or not

----------


## rax

> In the graveyards the guard looks at Cassian, taking in his appearance and the group in the distance. Considering the the options the guard nods. "Aye, that sounds important. Don't be wanting more of the undead walking, we've lost enough of my fellows of late. I'll go and inform his grace. You said you name was Cassian aye? Will he know that?"  He waits for any reply from Cassian before turning and jogging (slowly in his mail) towards the cathedral, shouting to the men on the gates as he approaches. As Cassian glances back leaving the graveyard to rejoin his fellows he can see the man heading into the cathedral.


 "I should hope so, but if His Grace's memory needs jogging, tell him I was the one that brought him the earthly remains of the seer Zellara Esmaranda," Cassian replies curtly. With a quick salute, Cassian returns to his companions.

"So, do we knock or what? I didn't bring my battering ram," Cassian jokes morbidly at the barrow.

----------


## Haval

'Don't be here when I get back.' Andrei mutters as he moves away from the guards. 

Assuming no interruptions he'll go to get a closer look at the barrow. 'That's definately the one. It stinks more then everywhere else out here.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Looking for anything obviously unusal about the barrow besides the aura

Magical Sense vs. Wp 51 (+10 aethric attunement)
(1d100)[*38*]

Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*93*]

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth looks around the burrow for tracks, just in case they might give some clues.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


I'm not sure if it's perception or follow trail.  Perception is 10% better due to excellent vision
so: (1d100)[*30*] (vs 49 for follow trail and 59 for perception)

----------


## DrK

Looking around the barrow, a vast hump of bare rock amidst the others is large, several hundred feet long and some 150ft wide in entirety, one of many ossuarys outside the walls. As Andrei looks around the doorway into the barrow (a quick look around the circumference of the  barrow this one seeming to be the only entrance) the heavy stench of rotting _hysh_ oozes from the barrow, fresh and pungent as clearly there has been necromancy wrought here. Although nothing seems to be associated with the door itself. 

Cieranoth looks around the doorway and can see multiple sets of foot prints and and cart coming and coming gone several times, with his tracking skills he can see that its the same cart, one of the wheels clearly damaged from the strange indents in the tracks. The door as you all approach just needs three of you working together to pull its vast stony weight open and the stench if grave and mould must floats out. A 10ft wide tunnel, ancient Shoanti judging by the runes and script on the walls plunges down into darkness, a dull luminscence here and there from moss on the walls and ceilings giving a hint of light. With his sharp eyes Cieranoth can see that after some 10 yards of stairs plunging down the narrow low tunnel appears to open up into a wide cavern/ chamber of sorts, although from where you stand at the top of the stairs you can see little bar the hint of stout pillars in the centre of the chamber...

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Cieranoth, *After you sir*

----------


## rax

Cassian stops to strap on his shield and draw his sword before nodding to Ciraneoth to take the lead. "She's right - your eyes are better than ours in the dark. Let's just hope that whoever's staying down there needs some proper light to see for themselves, or this is going to be a devil of a delve," he mutters.

----------


## Haval

Andrei nods in agreement. 'If all else fails an alternative would be to have someone guard the  entrance. They'll have to come up at some point.'

----------


## farothel

"In the case of undead, waiting here can take a while," Ciraneoth said, "they don't really need food or anything.  I think we can best have a look.  Maybe one of you can carry a torch at the rear.  I have enough light that way and it won't be seen quickly."
Carefully he moved down the stairs, keeping an eye out for any weird stuff or people, living or otherwise, that might be there.  He hoped the patches of light were enough.  For him they probably were, but for his companions that might be different.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception (1d100)[*8*] vs 59

----------


## rax

"Alas, I have no torch to carry," Cassian quips. "I wasn't expecting to go crawling through barrows today. Anyone else have a lantern or such? If not, I think we had best take our chances and go straight down. If conditions are too murky, we retreat, set a watch, and come back better prepared."

----------


## wilphe

*I have one, but I do not wish to get too close to the front with it and give our position away*  Winifred removes the storm lantern from her backpack and lights it, then moves to the back of the group

----------


## Haval

'I can make my own light if we have no option.'

----------


## DrK

As light from Winifred's lantern shines down Cieranoth gently steps down the steps into the crypt. His keen eyes can pick out a way out on the far side of the crypt, some 15-20 yards across the rocky bone covered floor. The walls are lined with skeletons caked into the mud, legs, arms and skulls from adults and children shining in the faint lamp light.  To the left and right massive bone pits, 3 yards across are filled with hundreds and thousands of humanoid bones. 

Reaching the bottom of the stairs  and gazing at the pits the elf notices the movement f bones, the soft creak of aged skeletons and then spies the deep cerulean blue of soulless dead eyes staring a him.! Atop the pits of bones (so ~10 yards to his left and 10 yards to his right) the bones have risen, two vaguely humanoid skeletons to his left and a massive hulking skeletal beast of bearlike proportions on the right, the fused bones of men, woman and children fused together by necromancy to form this monstrosity!


_Everyone roll for initiatve
Assuming everyone else is 8 yards up the stairs in the 3 yard wide tunnel

Please make a Fear test for Cieranoth

_

----------


## farothel

"Beware, undead," Ciraneoth warned his companions.

----------


## Haval

'Did we alert someone?' Andrei will mutter a brief cantrip to make his staff glow slightly. 'Winifred, I think you're better off shooting arrows at whatever's down there.' He is already at the back of the party.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Casting Light so Winifred doesn't have to carry the lantern

Channeling test vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*21*]

Light (casting number 3+ or 2+ if channeling)
(1d10)[*7*]

I think the skeletons are round the corner so I'll hold off on rolling Fear

----------


## wilphe

*If we haven't yet I think we are about to* Winifred sets the lantern down and gets an arrow ready

----------


## farothel

With his sword and new shield ready, Ciraneoth moved in to attack the first skeleton.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


attack: (1d100)[*56*] vs 44
damage: (1d10+4)[*8*]

first attack against me: free dodge blow: (1d100)[*13*] vs 56
second attack against me: free parry: (1d100)[*71*] vs 44

----------


## rax

Cassian presses on down the stairs, entering the crypt close behind Ciraneoth, but at the sight of the skeletal beast rising from the pit, he freezes in place, unable to continue.

"Erastil and Pharasma protect us, what is THAT!" he croaks.

----------


## DrK

Inside the cavern the light suddenly increases as at the top of the stairs Winifred places the lantern down and Andrei summons an flickering_Hysh_ the light of purity that causes the undead to turn their gazes away from him. Sadly though as the Shoanti warrior joins Cassian in rushing down the stairs they both freeze at the sight of the bones pits and the shambling undead contained within them, the massive lumbering bone beast sending a shiver down the spine of the Shon-Qua warrior. 

Cieranoth unaware he fights alone leaps towards the smaller human skeletons swinging his blade down hard but but the beast lurches forward and the blade chips bones jutting from the walls. The two skeletons are on him then, claws oustretched as both lash out with sharp bony claws and rotted gapped teeth. 

_SKeletons
Attack Cieranoth - all out attack, and outnumber
SK1 (1d100)[8] TN 56 dam (1d10+3)[7]
SK2 (1d100)[34] TN 56 dam (1d10+3)[5]
 --- First hit is then dodged by the lithe elf
_

The lumbering bear "thing" strides forwards from the bone pit where it had been _resting_. Bones crunch under its great weight, skulls shattering and smaller halfling (or child bones) reduced to dust. It moves slowly, but reaches the bottom of the stairs and noiselessly throws its head back in a silent roar mimicking its behavious in life. Cassian and Long-knife stare into the flickering blue eyes seeing their own death... Cieranoth can glance behind him and see he is trapped!

_It requries it to full move to cover the distance from the Bone pit to the base of the stairs. It is however effectively blocking the stairs. But on the plus side Winifred and Andrei can now see it_

----------


## wilphe

*Ah crap*

Winifred assess this situation as not good, Cieranoth is isolated and outnumbered and the other two warriors are transfixed in terror

She sends an arrow at the, thing, more because she has it ready than anything else and then drops the bow and draws her sword

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*22*] BS 41

(1d10)[*8*] +3

Half Action: Shoot
Half Action: Ready sword

----------


## rax

An arrow whizzes past his ear, but still Cassian cannot get his body to obey his will...neither to run nor to fight.

----------


## Haval

Andrei had thought that the soothing light of _Hysh_ would make the sight of the thing easier to take but it didn't seem to help. The sight of the bear shaped monstrousity was so much worse to look at when you could see what was animating it.

----------


## farothel

With his exit blocked, there was little that Ciraneoth could do but keep fighting, hoping to take one down as quickly as possible.  He managed to dodge one claw, but the other one hit.  Luckily his leather jack held and while he would have a bruise there, it didn't penetrate.  He kept chopping at the skeletons.
"Come and help me, you idiots," he shouted to the others.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


full attack (I have 2 attacks).  On the same skeleton if needed, if the first one kills it, switch to the second one of course.
attack 1: (1d100)[*28*] vs 44 for damage: (1d10+4)[*9*]
attack 2: (1d100)[*16*] vs 44 for damage: (1d10+4)[*9*]

dodge blow: (1d100)[*45*] vs 56
parry: (1d100)[*100*] vs 54 (44WS +10% defensive)

----------


## DrK

In the back of the chamber Cieranoth is fighting for his life against the skeletons. Spinning he chops down low blade hacking at the skeleton's legs, both shattering as he chops it down into bony fragments. Even as he does the other one lashes out with a heavy slam against poor Cieranth

_
all out attack (1d100)[22] TN 44 dam (1d10+2)[3]
_ 

On the stairs both Andrei and Cassian freeze, terror coursing in their veins as they star at the massive beast in front of them, its mass of bones and fur paralysing them in fear. Winifred barells past them sword in hand and the skeleton lumbers forward to meet her, a massive hooked bony claw lashing out at her, tearing at her thigh

_move and attack
(1d100)[29] dam (2d10)[3][9](12)+5 (Impact so choose the best dice roll)


Cassian and Andrei, gain a +10% bonus on the WP tests as you spend more time mastering your fear

_

----------


## farothel

Now one skeleton was down, Ciraneoth could focus on the other one.  It had managed to hit him, but wasn't strong enough to pierce his skin.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


full attack (I have 2 attacks).  On the same skeleton if needed, if the first hit kills it, switch to the bear critter of course.
attack 1: (1d100)[*91*] vs 44 for damage: (1d10+4)[*6*]
attack 2: (1d100)[*67*] vs 44 for damage: (1d10+4)[*12*]

free dodge blow: (1d100)[*97*] vs 56
free parry: (1d100)[*40*] vs 54 (44WS +10% defensive)

----------


## Haval

Andrei shrugs off his feeling of panic and will wave his arm in the direction of the bear thing. The same aether that animated it could also be used to break it. How nice would it be to have the option of turning off the forces that were animating these bones.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Magic Dart against the construct

Channeling test vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*6*]

Dart (casting number 6+ or 5+ if channeling)
(1d10)[*4*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## wilphe

Uncertain what effect her arrow had on it, Winifred charges the monstrosity and gets smacked about for her troubles

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Charge

(1d100)[*46*] WS 51
(1d10)[*3*] +3

----------


## rax

Seeing Winifred struck by the bear beast's claw, Cassian suddenly manages to snap out of his paralyzing fear. "Miss Winifred! Retreat! I've got this!" he calls out.

Bringing up his shield he takes two quick steps and chops at the monster with all his might. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*57*], (1d100)[*15*] vs. 52 or 62 (WS 52, outnumbering +10 if Winifred is in melee when Cassian attacks)
Damage (1d10+4)[*7*], (1d10+4)[*6*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*86*], (1d100)[*18*]
(1d10)[*5*], (1d10)[*7*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*76*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*93*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## DrK

Cieranoth spins sword and shield and manages to prevent much more damage from the skeleton but in the defence he is unable to land a telling blow. On the stairs its chaos, Winifred, blood pouring from her shredded leg swings hard, but the although sword chips the creature's bones its like hitting rock. Beside her Cassian wades in as well sword hacking at the fused bones chipping shards of bone off with each hit. Sadly Andrei, still clearly rattled, is unable to bend the unstable winds of magic to his will the magic darts dissapating before he can launch them.

Behind Winifred and Cassian there is a howl and a scream as _Long Knife_ bellows a war cry and leaps forward, axe in hand as he barrels into the bear along with Winifred and Cassian.
_Long knife moves in and attacks (1d100)[82] TN 43+20 for 3:1 outnumber = 61, Damage (1d10+4)[11]
With his dagger in his off hand: parry (1d100)[95] TN 43
_ 

In the chamber with the lantern light playing shadows on the walls the skeleton pauses, a careful look in its sparkling eye before it punches out. The bear beast is far less subtle and just swings its claws with wild abandon at both Long knife and Cassian as they use their own bodies to shield the wounded Winifred. Cassian is too slow to raise the shield and can only scream as claws coated in gravedust and sharp edges tears into his face with horrific force!

_
Bear attacks Cassian and Long Knife
Vs Cassian (1d100)[31] TN 36 dam (2d10)[10][8](18) +5 (impact)
Vs Long knife (1d100)[53] TN 36 dam (2d10)[1][10](11) +5 (impact)

_

----------


## wilphe

*You've got this? Whose got you?*

Winifred moves to keep her unwounded leg forward, hoping to at least distract the thing's attention whilst the real warriors deal with it

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Guarded Attack, so -10 to WS but +10 to dodge

(1d100)[*36*] WS41-10+20= 51
(1d10)[*2*] +3

(1d100)[*30*] Dodge 47

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth kept hitting the skeleton, trying to take it out so he could help with the bear thing, as it seems it did quite a lot of damage.  He swung his sword, concentrating on decapitating the skellie.

*Spoiler: OOC round 4*
Show


full attack (I have 2 attacks).  On the same skeleton if needed, if the first hit kills it, switch to the bear critter of course.
attack 1: (1d00)[*1*] vs 44 for damage: (1d10+4)[*13*]
attack 2: (1d00)[*1*] vs 44 for damage: (1d10+4)[*10*]

free dodge blow: (1d00)[*1*] vs 56
free parry: (1d00)[*1*] vs 54 (44WS +10% defensive)

----------


## rax

Cassian stumbles backward from the ferocious blow, head ringing and blood beginning to pour into his eyes, but he's still in the fight.

Shaking his head to clear his vision, he forces his way back into the melee with a growl. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*28*], (1d100)[*9*] vs. 72 (WS 52, Outnumbering +20)
Damage (1d10+4)[*14*], (1d10+4)[*12*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*23*], (1d100)[*30*]
(1d10)[*1*], (1d10)[*3*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*96*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*58*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail shirt -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 7/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## Haval

Andrei will curse and try that again. Getting any closer seemed pointless with the others there.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Magic Dart towards the construct

Channeling test vs. Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*60*]

Dart (6+ or 5+)
(1d10)[*2*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

There is a flurry of movement beside Cassian and Winifred as the Shoanti, howling his defiance at the skeletal bear beast swings his ae twice more in rapid chops that seek to shatter the bones and cleave off its limbs. He glances at Cassian, eyes wide behind the white bone paint mask, *"Do not die here your spirit will not fly free here."*

_OOC
Swift attack
(1d100)[3] TN 63 (WS43+ 20 outnumber) dam (1d10+4)[13]

(1d100)[5] TN 63 (WS43+ 20 outnumber) dam (1d10+4)[6]
_

----------


## DrK

In a brutal flurry of blows the scuffle ends rapidly. In the depths of the first chamber surrounded by the bone pits and the skeletal remains jutting from the muddy walls Cieranoth dodges out of the way of the skeleton before with a pair of blows tears off its legs and stamps down on its skull. Blue lights dimming and winking out in its eyes as the magic aminating leaves its body. 

In the entrance tunnel Andrei is still stricken with fear, the requisite focus to pull on the winds of magic eluding him. Ahead of him in a far more corporeal battle Winifred, Cassian and Long Knife battle with the skeletal abomination. Cassian bleeds form the claw to the face and WInifred's leg is a mass of chewed flesh. However between the three of them they batter and smash at the creature. Winifred's blow mostly bouncing off its tough form as the longer sword blade of CAssian and the stout shoanti war axe hit home and limb by limb its dissected before Cassia crushes the thick snouted head...

Blood drops on the floor, the ground seeming to absorb it readily ad Andrei can feel the skeins of _dhar_ rising and flowing with the blood as the rich sacrifice gives to the tomb. From within Cieranoth can hear a faint sound like metal banging on metal, a faint "plink, plink" that comes from deeper within the tomb.

----------


## wilphe

*"Do not die here your spirit will not fly free here."*

Winifred breathes heavily, and moves to tie a cloth over her wounding pending a real healer

_Should have bought some draughts while you had the chance, silly girl_

*I wasn't that keen on dying anywhere, but thank you for the warning.*

She looks about her

*Good work Cieranoth.

Is everyone more or less ok?

Andrei?*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth held up a hand to ask for silence while he tried to listen more about what was happening further down.
"I hear something below," he explained, "metal striking metal.  Either a gong of some sort or a smithy.  Either way, we can use its noise to approach without being detected I think.  But first, let's bind some wounds."
Taking out his bandages, he went to work, using the tricks he learned so long ago.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


perception to listen more: (1d100)[*9*] vs 49
Heal check on Winifred: (1d100)[*78*] vs 49 (if succes: heal (1d10)[*7*] wounds) EDIT: used fortune point to reroll in OOC topic and rolled 22, so healing takes place)
Heal check on Cassian: (1d100)[*20*] vs 49 (if succes: heal (1d10)[*7*] wounds)
As I think I'm the only one with the heal skill, I'll make the checks;  If someone else has it, they can roll instead of me.

----------


## rax

"My thanks, Ciraneoth, that beast had some _very_ sharp claws," Cassian says quietly as the elf helps staunch the bleeding wound on his face.

As soon as the bleeding has stopped, Cassian steps further into the room to study it and any exits.

----------


## Haval

To Winfred, 'I've been better, but I'm not hurt. At least I can keep the lights on in here.'

----------


## wilphe

*If I am going to have to spend this much time in melee I had better get good at it.
*

Winifred sighs ruefully and recovers her lantern after the elf scout is done patching her up

*How about you Long Knife in the Dark?*

----------


## DrK

Long knife in the Dark looks at himself where has a few minor abrasions but shakes his head. *"The spirts will not take this warrior this day, but you all fight with honour and have gained ji with the Shoan Quah"*. As the light from the lantern illuminates the floor he crouches down searching around before pointing at the narrow crevice that delves deeper in the the barrow. *"Tracks, many, I cannot say if its few people many times or many just once."*

Glancing at the wounded Cassian and Winifred he asks, *"Are you able to continue. No shame in hanging back, your spirit flying free need not be today."*

For Andrei, Winifred, Cassian and Cieranoth the ossuary is depressing, mud walls with empty eye sockets staring out and long bony hands dangling. The path further in cuts through a narrow opening and there is a still faint sound of metal banging faintly on metal occasionally from deeper within the warren of tunnels. Andrei can feel his hair standing on edge as he can almost imagine the cold gelid feelings of the strands of _shysh_ flowing past his feet.

----------


## wilphe

*I shall be fine thank you*

Winifred does however return to her position with Andrei at the rear with her bow out

----------


## farothel

Taking the lead again, Ciraneoth moves forward, cautiously.  Any of the bones could suddenly animate apparently, so moved at a slow pace to check, while also keeping an eye (and an ear) out for anything further down.  He also tried to move as quietly as possible so not to give away their position.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*18*] vs 49 if hearing, 59 if seeing.
silen move: (1d100)[*8*] vs 56 (I doubt this counts as rural, so Rover won't count; if it does, vs 66)

----------


## rax

"It's nothing - a cataphract of Taldor does not abandon the field at the first sign of blood," Cassian mutters in reply to Long Knife.

Speaking softly to the others, he comments on the sound of metal on metal. "It sounds like someone's hard at work further in. If we can find them, perhaps they can be persuaded to show us where we can find what we're looking for..."

----------


## Haval

Andrei is going to look for any pattern in the aether that might allow him to notice other examples of the animated dead before they stumbled across them.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Magical Sense vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*7*]

----------


## DrK

A brief pause and some bandages mean the group is soon ready to plunge further in. The Shoanti scout joining Ciernaoth in the vanguard as they scout ahead, the elf's eyes and ear hyper alert to danger. Hi sharp eyes also notice as they traverse the narrow pathway some 4ft wide a small concealed door into a tunnel that even a halfling would struggle to fit in heading to the east (as you approach form the north). 

the tunnel you are in soon splits in two, angling o the SE and the SW but the sound you can hear is from the SW. Cieranoth, moving like a ghost advances some 10 yards in front of the others shadowed by the Shoan Qua hunter to where the narrow tunnel ends and opens slightly into a larger cabin some 12 yards across. Its lit by a low low flickering lamp of dull green and is rank with the smell of sweat and mud. From the edge of the entrance Cieranoth can see four filthy pallets and a low table covered with what appears to be a crude clay maze. Crouched around it are 4 thin  halfling or gnome like creatures, that have been twisted into a horrible new form. Their skin is a pale, sickly bluish color, while their hair and milky eyes are pure white in color. Their eyes bulge from their head, giving them a frantic appearance.  



They crouch around the maze occasioally plunging a set of metal pliers or a small hammer into with a "tinging" noise. Engrossed in their game they are unawre of the stealthy scouts

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth withdraws and motions for the group to go back a little bit.  When they are far enough that whispers can't be heard in the cabin, he explains what he has seen and hopes someone knows what kind of creature these are.  He also points out the little side tunnel, although they won't be going in that for now, just so the rear guards are aware that something might come up.

----------


## wilphe

*Can we talk to them?*

----------


## Haval

'We can try. Assuming they want to talk to us.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Lore test passed in the ooc if it helps

----------


## rax

"I would say they have no business here, in a place meant for the dead to rest in peace," Cassian mutters in reply. "But if they can be persuaded to tell us where Mortimer is and where Gaekhan's body has been taken, then they may be more use to us alive than dead. It is a risk, though - if we give them the chance, they may sound the alarm..."

----------


## Haval

Once Andrei has heard a description, 'They sound like Derro, or what happens when Dwarves spend way too long underground. I don't know what they're doing here but they're probably unpleasant to talk to even if they don't try to attack us.'

----------


## wilphe

*You want me to try?*

----------


## Haval

> *You want me to try?*


'Only if you take someone with you.'

----------


## wilphe

*ALL of you*

----------


## farothel

"I can cover you with my bow from a distance," Ciraneoth said, "if you do try to talk to them, try to trick them into boasting about what's going on here.  That way we can learn stuff."

----------


## rax

"I have my doubts about this, but if the rest of you wish to abandon the element of surprise, I will not gainsay it. If I may make a suggestion, you could perhaps persuade these creatures that we are allies of Mortimer - perhaps new recruits?" Cassian suggests quietly. 

Readying himself, he makes sure his shield is securely strapped to his arm and his sword ready.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred puts her game face on and does her best to appear carefree before she rounds the corner and approaches, her colleagues hopefully following behind her.

Acting innocently interested in their game she approaches and watches until one of them notices her *Hail friends, sorry to disturb you, we are looking for Mortimer*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth followed, his bow in his hand.  He made sure he could see them, but remained a bit at the back.  He wasn't sure if talking would work, but it was worth a try.  And maybe they could get some extra information on what was happening further down.

----------


## Haval

> "I have my doubts about this, but if the rest of you wish to abandon the element of surprise, I will not gainsay it. If I may make a suggestion, you could perhaps persuade these creatures that we are allies of Mortimer - perhaps new recruits?" Cassian suggests quietly. 
> 
> Readying himself, he makes sure his shield is securely strapped to his arm and his sword ready.


'If all else fails perhaps they'll respond to threats.'

----------


## DrK

Winifred steps forward into the opening of the tunnel and speaks. All at once the Derro spin round from the game they are playing, the last "thud" of a rock drowning out the pained squeaking of a rat. The four of them stare with  their strangely bulging eyes at Winifred and start squawking in what sounds like undercommon, before the lead one gestures with his small fur and blood matted hammer and asks in dwarven...

STill nothing. The 4 Derro pause, before two of them dart away into a narrow crawl space some 2ft wide and leap into the darkness... The oter 2 still jabbering in a low gravelly tongue at Winifred.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred is not sure if this is good or bad but keeps the conversation going.

*I don't think they speak Varisian. Anyone understand them?

Mortimer?*

She holds out her hands in her best zombie impression

*
Unnnghhhh. Mortimer!*

----------


## farothel

"Those two are going to get reinforcements," Ciraneoth whispered to whoever was in his vicinity, "no more element of surprise.  Keep ready."

----------


## wilphe

*Andrei? Long Knife? Ciraneoth? Try any language you have*

----------


## Haval

'Well, at least they aren't trying to kill us yet.' Andrei will come forward and haltingly address them in classical. 'Ubi ...evocator?' Meaning 'where is the sorcerer'. 'And there's always my Acadamae grammer.' Andrei will run through some basic linguistic exercises that he'd learnt before he was able to cast anything. He'll watch the Derro to see if there was any sign of recognition.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Andrei has Speak Language (Classical) and Speak Arcane Language (Magick)

----------


## DrK

The two derro continue to chitter and shriek loudly at Winifred before starting to kick stones towards her and gesture back towards the exit, their intentions clear. Both of them boggle and snarl at the party before Andrei can start to feel the swirl of magic around one of the creatures, a swirl of _ulgu_ starting to creep out from the little beast.

As he does that Long knife leans in to Cassian, an urgent and panicked whisper of _"they come.."_ as Cieranoth can hear scuffling and rustling from the thin tunnels that were behind them....

_Derro Init (1d10+3)[5]
Roll your Init's in the OOC and see if you are before or after the little evil Derro
_

----------


## wilphe

*Ok we do this the hard way*

Winifred draws her sword and slashes at the nearest Derro

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action - Ready
Half Action -Attack

(1d100)[*35*] WS41 + whatever outnumber bonus we have until the others show up
(1d10)[*5*] +3

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth sensed that negotiations had broken down and before Winifred drew her sword he launched two arrows before turning around.
"Incoming behind us," he shouted to the others.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


I take one of the Derro; the one I can best see.
attack 1: (1d100)[*21*] vs 66; damage (1d10+3)[*11*]
attack 2: (1d100)[*80*] vs 66; damage (1d10+3)[*7*]

----------


## Haval

Andrei will sigh and give up as the Derro starts to cast. He'll summon some ulgu of his own as he reaches out to touch the Derro magic user on the forehead. 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Initiative 11

Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Sleep

Channeling
vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric attunment)
(1d100)[*71*]

Sleep (6+ or 5+ for channeling)
(1d10)[*2*]

Wp test to avoid going to sleep for 1d10 rounds

----------


## rax

"If you won't help, then you'd best run!" Cassian snarls at the gibbering creatures. Raising his sword, he charges the closest of them...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Charge attack (1d100)[*100*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Charge +10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*9*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*5*]
(1d10)[*7*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*47*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*80*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## DrK

At the back of the group, standing by Cieranoth the Shoan'Qua hunter spins around and crouches by one of the narrow passageways, hatchet and long stabbing daggers in hands, he gestures at the small cave tube and makes a "quiet" motion to Cieranoth. After glancing that way Cieranoth looks back to the cave where the Derro had been and the combat exploding within. Winifred and Cassian engage the _chatty_ one, the young woman slashing it across the arm. Cassian thunders in with sword high but slips, careening off the walls, blade going wild. However all is not lost as there is a dull thunk from behind him and the elf's arrow buries itself in the little Derro's face and it drops soundlessly to the ground. 

The one behind it snarls words of pure hatred at the elf, a hand shooting out wreathed in dark magic, the other dropping a small chunk of a dark black rock into its mouth as the acrid stench of _dhar_ reaches Andrei even as he fails to pull enough of the wispish and illusionary _ulgu_ to him.

_Derro caster

Casting a magic dart at Cieranoth (1d10)[9] or (1d10)[6] +2, Needs a 6+ to get the magic Dart for (1d10+3)[4] to Ciernaoth's body

_

In the corridor behind Cassian, Winifred and Andrei there is a sudden screaming as from two small tubes 3 Derro wriggle out, one is stabbed at by Long Knife, his hatchet clipping the little evil halfling/dwarf hybrid thing's arm. But it lashes out with a stone headed mace even as another drops from a tunnel near the roof atop him! The third one pulls out a small short armed crossbow and fires at Andrei's back, Its little buggy eyes gleaming with hatred

_New Derro
Long kinfe hits Derro 2 for 3 wounds
Derro 2 stabbing back (1d100)[52] TN 41 dam (1d10+2)[4]

Derro 3 Drops on longknife from the roof (1d100)[14] TN 51 dam (1d10+2)[5]

Derro 4 Fires at Andrei (1d100)[52] TN 38 +10, -10 cover = 38 dam (1d10+3)[12]
_

----------


## rax

"Cursed mud!" Cassian swears as he just about manages to stay on his feet. Fortunately, bouncing off the walls places him near the derro sorceror...

"Enough of this dark magic! May Erastil and Abadar damn you to oblivion, creature!" he growls as he slashes at the derro.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*26*], (1d100)[*45*] vs. WS 52
Damage (1d10+4)[*11*], (1d10+4)[*12*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*80*], (1d100)[*1*]
(1d10)[*1*], (1d10)[*6*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*6*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*62*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## wilphe

Winifred can't see if Cassian has done enough to drop the caster, but even if it isn't quite dead it's in melee with Cassian which just a small step away.

She pivots to deal with the Derro fighting Long Knife, deciding it is too risky to attack the one on top of him she goes for the one with the mace

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Charge Derro 2

(1d100)[*81*] 51

(1d10)[*8*] +3

(1d100)[*74*] Dodge 47 if necessary

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth feels the foul magic hit him, but he manages to shrug it off.  Seeing Cassian engaged with the mage, he concentrates on the one with the crossbow.
_Let's see who's the best at archery,_ he thinks as he let fly a couple of arrows.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


Fire at Derro 3 (with crossbow).  Switching to the mage if shot one drops it.
attack 1: (1d100)[*88*] vs 66; damage (1d10+3)[*9*]
attack 2: (1d100)[*21*] vs 66; damage (1d10+3)[*5*]

If needed: dodge blow: (1d100)[*81*] vs 56

----------


## Haval

Andrei will seek cover as the crossbow misses him. 'You're going to regret that.' He'll try and take the Derro's crossbow away from him. More experienced Wizards didn't have to put up with this sort of treatment.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action - Move
Half Action - Drop on the crossbow

Drop (Casting 4+)
(1d10)[*6*]

Wp test not to drop the crossbow

----------


## DrK

Longknife lashes out again at the derro by him but this time the little beast ducks and twists out the way screeching in its foul language. Winifred charges in beside him barging the creature and evening up the numbers but her blade goes wide.  Behind Winifred, Andrei and Cieranoth both look towards the derro at the back and its crossbow flies from its hand with a gesture from the young mage before an arrow clips its arm, the broad head leaving a deep gouge.

In the main chamber, _Dhar_ crackles around the sorcererous little dwarf but it bothers Cassian not at all and does not avail the small dwarflike beast as with a pair of massive swings Cassian hacks the creature down!

The two derro with Winifred and Longknife stab at them in the narrow corridor as the one, wounded and weaponless turns and plunges deeper into the caves, vanishing out of sight around the corner


_Derro 2
Aim at Winifred (1d100)[56] TN 51 dam (1d10+3)[5]

Derro 3
Attack Long knife (1d100)[60] TN 41 dam (1d10+3)[11]
Enter parrying stance (1d100)[69] TN 51

Derro 4

Flee !

_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred faces off against the derro, both their attacks so far having gone wide she aims only to keep it busy until Cassian arrives

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Guarded  Attack (1d100)[*66*] 31
(1d10)[*1*]+3

Dodge (1d100)[*70*] 57

----------


## farothel

"Oh Crap," Ciraneoth said as one ran off.  With the other two well covered, he moved after, trying to get it before it could go in one of the smaller holes.  He'd rather not have everybody warned if they could avoid it.

*Spoiler: OOC round 3*
Show


half action: run
half action: shoot if I see the critter: (1d100)[*46*] vs 66, damage: (1d10+3)[*6*]

----------


## Haval

With an glare Andrei will try to repeat his success by taking the weapon of the Derro fighting Winifred away from him.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show



Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Drop on the Derro fighting Winifred

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunement)
(1d100)[*31*]

Drop (Casting 4+ or 3+ if channeling)
(1d10)[*3*]

Wp test not to drop their weapon

----------


## rax

Cassian allows himself a moment of grim satisfaction as the wicked sorceror falls, before turning to help his comrades. He moves quickly to engage the derro battling Winifred and brings his blade down in an overhand chop...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Basic action:* Move into melee with the derro fighting Winifred.
*Basic action:* Standard attack against derro 2 (1d100)[*28*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Outnumbering +10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*13*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*22*]
(1d10)[*8*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*83*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*16*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## DrK

The small derro are no match for the seasoned guards of the City.  As the derror flees around the corner Cieranoth gives chase, fleet elveen legs allowing him to reach the corner and spy the Derro crawling into another narrow tube. An arrow twangs sinking its lower back and with a shudder and the stink of fresh urine the derro's legs stop twitching.  For the two in the passageway the one fighting Long Knife in the Dark falls backwards, the hatchet buried in its head. Winifred fighting defensively keeps her one occupied as Cassian barrels in, the Derro throws up its little axe but with a wave of Andrei's hand strands of aethryic oil leave the weapon slipping to the floor. 

With no weapon to block the blow it only has a brief moment to look at the blade before its shears into its chest near enough killing it in a single blow. WIth all the Derro dead or dying eyes and ears scane the area but can hear no further movement....

----------


## wilphe

Winifred pauses to listen as much and get her breath back, *Is anyone hurt?*

If not she will quickly search the bodies and the area, *Anyone know if there is a bounty on these things?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*74*] Search 41

----------


## farothel

With the Derro down, Ciraneoth collects those arrows he can salvage and then comes back to the rest of the group.
"None seemed to have escaped," he said, "that should keep the surprise for further down.  But from now on we'll have to be careful with those small holes, as they can come out of those."
He will help Winifred with searching.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


search: (1d100)[*30*] vs 49

----------


## rax

"No idea, and I'm not sure it's a bounty I'd like to collect even if there is one. Filthy little beasts, from the look of them," Cassian replies as he wipes his blade clean of derro blood. 

While he doesn't aid in searching the bodies, Cassian idly wanders over to the table to inspect the maze on top of it.

----------


## Haval

> Winifred pauses to listen as much and get her breath back, *Is anyone hurt?*


'Not physically' Andrei replied speaking for himself. 'What a mess. Whatever the hell they were doing, perhaps they just wandered into the middle of all this.' Andrei will check the body of the Derro spellcaster to see if his eye is attracted to anything specific.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Magical Sense vs. Wp 51
(1d100)[*71*]

----------


## DrK

Searching the derro bodies reveals not very much. Each of the derro have a handful of smooth coloured rocks in their pockets that you guess must be related to their currency. The game appears to have a maze with numbered stones and a hammer much smeared with rat blood and a basket with a half dozen more dead rats in it. The derro sorcerer though appears to have a focus of some kind, a  necklace that glimmers dully with aethyric energy. It has a dull crystal structure and a unknown rune.

_OOC: Mystical Run necklace +10% to Chanelling tests when worn_

Down the corridor there is another open chamber and then a third to the south. To the east stairs lead up to a more structured and more organised section of the tomb. The first open chamber that Winifred and Cieranoth reach is a scene of nightmare. Three wooden tables stand in the middle of the room, their surfaces stained red with old bloodshed. To the east stands a ten foot wide hutch with wicker doors opening into a straw lined cage. The sound buzzing emanates from the hutch and as Cieranoth goes closer he thinsks of birds until he see's the long needled face and chitinous bodu of massive flying insects each maybe a foot long. Three hang from the wooden rafters, their bodies gorged and deep scarlet with blood. The other three flutter and buzz around the cage, flapping near the cage bars as Cieranoth approaches. 



The cave to the south stinks to high heaven, the majority of the room containing a nasty looking stretch of mud, a partially collapsed sinkhole  kept damp by rivulets of water seeping from the walls. A patch of solid ground extends into the sinkhole like a small island on which is heaped a reeking pile of body parts, many strangely pale looking like they've been drained of blood. To the north edge of the room a wheelbarrow lies full of the chopped up remains of a body, a beggar you would guess from the state of his pale bloodless face... The scene is one of horror and one that will haunt you for many years. 

_OOC
Shock and madness - Make an Easy +20 WP test to avoid the horror of the room 
- If fail consult the shock and horror table and add (1d2)[1] Insanity points

_

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d100)[*5*] v 56  Winifred WP test


Winifred is somewhat happy its been a while since she ate as she has no lunch to lose, just a quick taste of bile that drops back down to her stomach.

She stays behind the entrance, covering the flying beasties with her bow

----------


## farothel

"These critters are in a cage, so they shouldn't be a danger," Ciraneoth said, as he tried to remember what they were and how dangerous they were, "we can destroy them later."

The next room was a different thing.  They really had to find the people - and that was using the term loosely - and bring them to justice, either worldly or godly.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


as there are no knowledge skills in Warhammer like in PF1, I guess 'outdoor survival' can work for natural critters: (1d100)[*61*] vs 49

easy will power test: (1d100)[*27*] vs 59

----------


## rax

"Then let us hope the three hanging from the rafters stay dormant," Cassian answers Ciraneoth with a shudder. "As for this muddy hellhole, I hesitate to suggest it, but if we cannot find Gaekhan's body elsewhere, we may have to resort to picking through the leavings in here..."

"I suggest we press on through the room with the insect-beasts for now. This place seems a dead end."

----------


## Haval

Andrei looks sick at the sight of all the body parts but manages to avoid actually vomiting. 'How many people died down here. Did anyone notice? Did anyone even look into it.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Taking the Channeling item obviously

Int test to identify the insects. Common Knowledge *Korvosa) or Academic Knowledge (Magic) as appropriate
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*18*]

----------


## wilphe

> "Then let us hope the three hanging from the rafters stay dormant," Cassian answers Ciraneoth with a shudder. "As for this muddy hellhole, I hesitate to suggest it, but if we cannot find Gaekhan's body elsewhere, we may have to resort to picking through the leavings in here..."


*Let us hope it does not come to that; in any case that would seem too - mundane - 
 a death to bind his spirit?* she looks at Andrei being somewhat out of her depth here

*I am not of a mind to tarry there and count and I would be tempted to kill those beasts in the rafters if we could do it quietly.

Otherwise let us pass through here swiftly and silently*

----------


## DrK

Although more common in the swamps nearby Andrei has heard of the beasts before, the fat looking insects, all in the cage (whether fluttering or hanging from its roof), are known as Stirges. Blood draining insects that ins sufficient numbers can drain a human dry in moments leaving a pale bloodless husk. 

Leaving the blood covered tables in the ill named "exsanguination chamber" you head further east climbing up the few small steps and into what is clearly a more ancient section of the barrow where the walls are of layered stones and the walls and ceilings are of dark stone tiles. Entering from the south western corner you enter a long corridor some 50ft long and 10ft wide. THe walls and ceiling ae encrusted with dozens of yawning skulls, their mouths open into dark holes in the walls and the ceiling covered in more of them that stare down with empty eye sockets. At the far end on the eastern wall you can see a door leading inexorably deeper into the barrow.

----------


## wilphe

_So what do we think, traps or ambush or both?_

----------


## farothel

"My vote is on both," Ciraneoth said.  he looked around for a small stone and after making sure everybody was well back, he threw it into the corridor, just to see what would happen.

----------


## Haval

To Winifred somewhat uncertainly, 'I don't think there are hard and fast rules. I would say it's better to have what remains of  Gaekhan if we have nothing else.' On the Stirges, 'Agreed, there might be more of those things around then we can see.'

At the corridor, 'I'd like to think they would consider the constructs we met on the way in to be enough, but I don't think we're that lucky.' Andrei is going to play close attention to the skulls just in case there was any sign that something was going to attack them.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Necromancy question. Do you need someone's body to summon their ghost?
Academic Knowledge (Magic)
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*32*]

On the corridor
Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*94*]

Magic Sense vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*1*]

----------


## rax

"Traps _and_ monsters? This really is a den of evil," Cassian sniffs. 

_If Ciraneoth's stone fails to set off any traps:_ "Should we assume the passage is safe then? Or do we perhaps need something larger and heavier to trigger a trap? We could always fetch one of the dead derro and toss it into the corridor," he suggests.

----------


## DrK

The stone rolls down the corridor and doesn't suffer any ill effects, bouncing noisily along. But although the stone does not produce any effects for Andrei he reaches out looking for the winds of magic he can see a pair of the skulls coated in the dark swirls of _shysh_ and _dhar_, the taint of necromancy almost strong enough for him to taste. He realises that those two skulls, although looking inert are charged with necromantic power and likely will be "alive"...

Those two skulls he realises are likley attached to moving bodies and currently are some 10-11 yards away....

----------


## Haval

_There you are._ Andrei will point out the skulls. 'Get close enough and I assume they'll go for us. At least there seems to only be two of them.'

----------


## wilphe

*Can we shoot them from distance first?*

----------


## farothel

"Arrows won't do much against skellies," Ciraneoth said as she switched to sword and shield, "actually the best way to get rid of them is with hammers I think."

----------


## wilphe

*Not much is not the same thing as nothing.

I would rather whittle them down a bit before we have to melee*

----------


## rax

"Do you think they'll react to dead flesh, or is it only the living that draws their attention?" Cassian asks Andrei in a muted voice. "Because if they react to anything coming into the corridor, my earlier suggestion may still have merit..." he trails off. 

*OOC:* I.e. fetching a derro corpse and throwing it into the corridor first so that we can attack the skeletons(?) when they come out to beat up the dead body.

----------


## Haval

> "Do you think they'll react to dead flesh, or is it only the living that draws their attention?" Cassian asks Andrei in a muted voice. "Because if they react to anything coming into the corridor, my earlier suggestion may still have merit..." he trails off. 
> 
> *OOC:* I.e. fetching a derro corpse and throwing it into the corridor first so that we can attack the skeletons(?) when they come out to beat up the dead body.


'I would honestly be surprised if the magic that animated them was sophisticated enough to tell the difference.' Andrei will think that one over. 'In any case I have to agree with Winifred. Hitting the skulls at this distance won't be a problem. Perhaps we could see how well they work without a head.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


To try and answer Cassian's question
Academic Knowledge (Magic) vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*13*]

----------


## wilphe

*You want to go get one I won't complain, what do you think Long Knife?*

----------


## DrK

Andrei considers Cassian's question and think back on the teachings in his _shysh_ classes about forbidden magics and realises that the undead do not see as we see, instead seeing the light of "life" blooming within a person, so that throwing a corpse down the corridor would likely be ineffectual as it doesn't have that spark of vitality that the undead are driven to despise. Everything else merely being shadowy shapes to them

----------


## Haval

'Unfortunately I think the Derro would need to still be alive for it to make a difference.' Andrei will take out the wand. 'So perhaps I should try and see how effective this thing is.' He'll look between Cassian and Ciraneoth, 'Be ready. One of you would be better at dealing with anything I manage to wake up.'

After waiting for acknowledgement Andrei will try and get the wand working before targeting the closest active skull.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Channeling test to attune to the wand
vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement) (+10 Derro Necklace)
(1d100)[*59*]

5+ to cast (4+ for channeling?)
(1d10)[*1*]

Any damage
(1d10+2)[*10*]

----------


## wilphe

*Well let's try mundane methods*

Winifred aims carefully and sends an arrow downrange

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*9*] BS51
(1d10)[*1*]+3

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth stood ready with shield and sword if any undead would come up to the group.

----------


## rax

"Alright then - fire away with all we've got, and Ciraenoth and I will stand ready to receive the first charge if they survive," Cassian replies. Hefting his sword and shield, he joins Ciraneoth in forming a front line to protect the archers.

----------


## DrK

The wand hisses and crackles and nothing happens as Andrei tries to activate the power within it, power writhing around it as it fails to do anything. Winifred is more effective as she fires an arrow that its the skull on the walls 10 yards away and bounces off. Even though it appears to do very little the skull rears into life, slithering out of the wall on a long spinal tail like a skull headed serpentine snake beast. Its joined by the second one in a clatter of bones seconds later

 


Both necrophidus are 10 yards away. 

_Please make WP tests for Fear
All players may take an action
_

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*91*] Fear 46

(1d10)[*5*] Init +4


*I should stop being right about these things.*

Winifred watches in terror as these unravel and plop into the corridor

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth thought he had seen quite a few things, but undead snakes was something new.  He was so surprised at the speed with which they moved that he wasn't incapable of moving.

----------


## rax

Cassian raises his sword and shield in defence, but his legs won't obey and he stays glued to the spot as the creatures uncoil...

----------


## DrK

With our brave heroes rooted to the spot the insidious snake skeletons writhe and wriggle on the floor briefly before rolling over and spying the heroes. Despite the lack of lung a hissing noise can be heard that sounds like a whispering *"blood...fresh life..."*. Then with a sudden surge of speed both slither rapidly, tails and bodies moving in a sinuous wave as they scuttle to Cassian and Long Knife who both stand rooted to the floor in fear and horror


_Both snakes take a run action to reach you guys
WP test again, this time with a +10 as its 2ndround_

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*26*] WP56

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth tried to move, but the movement of the snakes didn't make his fear go away, on the contrary.  He couldn't do nothing but stand there, mesmerized by the undead snakes.

----------


## rax

The danger posed by the advance of the skeletal serpents enables Cassian to snap out of it and he gamely steps in front of his companions to protect them. Sword in hand, he slashes at the first monster to get close.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*80*], (1d100)[*3*] vs. WS 52
Damage (1d10+4)[*8*], (1d10+4)[*8*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*6*], (1d100)[*22*]
(1d10)[*1*], (1d10)[*4*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*16*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*57*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## wilphe

Winifred feels like time has slowed to a crawl as she cannot move, but she snaps out of it to engage the other monstrosity

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ready Weapon
Attack
(1d100)[*34*] 41
(1d10)[*7*]+3

(1d100)[*53*] Dodge 47

----------


## Haval

As before Andrei is too distracted by the dhar on display to focus properly.

----------


## DrK

Long knife leaps forward with Cassian, his faer also broken as he joins with the young knight in training and Winifred to shield the others, sword and axe swinging down hard. His axe hitsthe spine of the first undead snake beast and chips bone from it dealing some damage as Cassian smashes it in the head for a decent blow although its bony nature makes it hard going, something atht Winifred finds as well as she chops at her one also sending loose a shower of bone chips

The two snakes hiss loudly, one diving forward at Cassian and the other at Winifred seeking to wrap around her legs and crush the life from her. However Cassian manages to ward off the skull snake with shield and even though it wraps around her legs Winfred is able to slip free before she is constricted. 

N1: Aim and Bite Cassian (1d100)[*58*] TN44+10 (1d10+4)[*11*]
N2: Grapple Winifred (1d100)[*44*] TN 54, Winifred agility (1d100)[*26*] if fail Ag test then it constricts (1d10+4)[*6*] and you need to try and escape

----------


## wilphe

Winifred decides to just try and buy time whilst the real warriors finish off the other bone-snake...thing

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Guarded attack

(1d100)[*72*] 31 Attack
(1d10)[*9*] +3

(1d100)[*1*] Dodge 57

----------


## rax

"Whoever created you, they're due a reckoning with the Lady of Graves!" Cassian curses the undead monsters before him as he continues trying to hack them to bits - starting with the one that attacked him.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*92*], (1d100)[*68*] vs. WS 52 (plus outnumbering bonus +10 if Long Knife assists?)
Damage (1d10+4)[*12*], (1d10+4)[*14*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*67*], (1d100)[*40*]
(1d10)[*10*], (1d10)[*2*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*27*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*93*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## Haval

Andrei is finally able to focus on the creature itself and not the swirl of dark magic that accompanies it. He'll do his best to destroy the one in combat with Winifred.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Was going to wait just in case but I might as well take an action with that 12. 

Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Magic Dart the snake in combat with Winifred

vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement) (+10 Derro Necklace)
(1d100)[*25*]

Casting roll 6+ or 5+
(1d10)[*9*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*7*]

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth is still mesmerized by the snake movement.

----------


## DrK

One of the snake like undead beasts explodes into bone shards as the magic dart hits it and shatters the magics holding it together. The second one trying to attack Cassian is lithe avoiding the sword blows with serpentine grace before mindlessly lunging towards Cassian 

_No point attacking as you have blocked with the shield_ 

But meets only the shield. It hisses dramatically casting strange shadows in the flickering torch lights 

_For fear this turn, if you fail just take a -10 on any actions this round rather than rolling for inaction_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred is surprised but not complaining when Andrei's magic shatters her opponent and moves to engage the one fighting Cassian and Long Knife

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*26*] 61 (3:1 odds) 
(1d10)[*8*] +3

----------


## farothel

Suddenly Ciraneoth found some hidden reserves and he swings into action.  Moving in, he swings his sword at the critter, keeping his shield ready for a counter attack.

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


half-action: move into combat
half-action: attack (1d100)[*19*] vs 64 (outnumbered at least 3:1) for damage: (1d10+4)[*12*]

----------


## rax

Seeing Andrei's missile shatter the monster, Cassian allows himself a small sigh of relief before piling into the remaining snake-thing with a series of short, controlled cuts. 

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*86*], (1d100)[*81*] vs. 72 (WS 52, outnumbering bonus +20)
Damage (1d10+4)[*7*], (1d10+4)[*14*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*72*], (1d100)[*70*]
(1d10)[*4*], (1d10)[*1*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*11*]] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*39*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 1/3

----------


## Haval

Andrei nods in satisfaction before turning to the second construct. If he stared directly at it for long enough perhaps he could understand how to disrupt the magic that was keeping it up. Could an actual Magister of Shyish collapse something like this with a wave of his hand?

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Magic Dart the other snake

vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement) (+10 Derro Necklace)
(1d100)[*38*]

Casting roll 6+ or 5+
(1d10)[*3*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

Even as the first of the snake skeletal beasts falls Cassian distracts the second one, jumping and lashing around it as it winds and flaps near him. In the confusion Cieranoth and Winifred are able to pile into it from both sides, blades hacking great flecks of bone from the beast before again, another magical dart comes rushing in with a thunderous force severing its connection to _shysh_ as the magic is drained from it it collapses in a shower of bones upon the floor. Long knife looks down upo it and kicks the head away from the spinal column, _"The spirits do not like this desecration of the dead."_

----------


## wilphe

*Is everyone ok?*

Winifred heads cautiously down the passage to the door and checks it out, listening behind it if all seems well

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*88*] 41 (+10 listen)

----------


## farothel

"I'm okay," Ciraneoth said.  He was embarrassed at being afraid of a couple of skeletal snakes and wanted to make up for it.  So he switched to his bow again and took the lead to move further down, once everybody was okay and ready to move on.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*46*] vs 49 (or 59 if visual)

----------


## DrK

Leaving the dead snakes behind Cieranoth and Winfred move down the arched corridor past all he grinning skulls that make up the bulk of pathway.  Creeping towards the door on the right hand side of the corridor at the far end of the skull filled corridor. Moving slowly Winifred stretches  towards the door, but Cieranoth's sharp eye spot the raised stone flagstone and then the metallic nozzles in the mouths of two skulls... a trap!

The elf deduces the raised flgstone may be linked to the skulls that look like they will spew forth some sort of noxious or corrosive chemical!

----------


## farothel

"Trap," Ciraneoth warned the others, "let's get some stones and a wooden plank and cover this so nobody steps on it, unless someone can disable it without it going off?"

If nobody can disarm it, he will find a few stones, put them around the raised stone and then use the 'table' those Derro were sitting around he will cover the stone so that stepping on the table will not trigger the trap.  That way they can move through the corridor at speed if needed without accidentally tripping it.  Quite useful if someone gets gripped by terror and runs away.

----------


## Haval

> *Is everyone ok?*


'Only embarrassed.' Andrei replied. 'Once we're done here perhaps we can seal the entrance behind us.'

At the discovery of the trap, 'Someone really doesn't want us to be here.'

----------


## wilphe

*Heck I don't want us to be here*

----------


## rax

"Well, this _is_ a resting place for the dead. I imagine that whoever first built this didn't want anyone poking about down here either," Cassian adds. 

"Alas, disabling traps is not something a cataphract of Taldor trains for. I applaud your suggestion for making the passage safe, but returning to the room where we battled the derro takes us back through the room with the giant insect-beasts, and manhandling a table through there runs the risk of waking them up. I'd rather we press on and mind where we put our feet."

----------


## farothel

"It's just through the corridor with the snakes to the table," Ciraneoth said, "and I just wanted to make sure should we have to ... evacuate quickly, nobody forgets in the rush.  Now everybody remembers, when in panic, probably not so much.  But as I said, if you have other means of blocking it, go ahead."

----------


## DrK

Looking around the previous room (the exsanguination room) does have blood stained tables within it, and upon a second glance you realise that the stirges are safely contained with the cage so even if they wake they would still be trapped within the bars of the cage. It takes a few minutes but snapping the legs off the table allows a few planks of bloodied wood to be freed and after placing then on the now flat legs to make a small bridge you are able to cross safely over the trapped flag stones.  A well shaped skull and spinal fragment from the dead skeletons also allows most of the nozzles of the skulls to be occluded to block whatever spray may be about to come out of them. 

THe door beyond is heavy but opens and you can see the tone of the walls and floor changes here. Similar to the skull tunnel the ground is flag stones of worn dark stone and the walls are manufactured with neat tiles, albeit many with skulls jutting from them. The  room itself is quite a large chamber some 10 yards wide by 15 yards long (as you are entering by the extreme NW corner). 2 large tables of ancient looking white bleached wood fill the centre of the chamber and are stacked with vials, beakers and other alchemical gear. On the far side  of the room spaced evenly down the eastern wall are 3 massive cauldrons, each large enough to fit a stout dwarf in. A small fire of burning alchemical fire bubbles underneath the central one and a thick gloopy whitish fatty liquid boils in it along with an awful and vile stench....

Bent over the second table (so ~8 yards away) a pair of derro are leant over the table pouring what appears to be visceral fluids into a series of vials and doing something... As you enter the room they look up and snarl, one reaching for a vial at his belt, the other starting to mutter arcane words



_
Players can go first as they have a surprise round

_

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth doesn't hesitate and immediately starts shooting.  First on the guy with the vial and if he's taken out, the other one.

*Spoiler: OOC surprise round*
Show


attack 1 (on alchemist): (1d100)[*3*] vs 66 for damage: (1d10+3)[*11*]
attack 2 (on alchemist if still alive, otherwise the other): (1d100)[*62*] vs 66 for damage: (1d10+3)[*9*]

----------


## wilphe

Winifred aims at the caster

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action - Aim
Half Action - Shoot at caster
(1d100)[*33*] 51
(1d10)[*10*]+3

(1d10)[*7*] Init+4

----------


## Haval

Having learnt his lesson from trying to be diplomatic earlier Andrei will try to put the caster down as quickly as possible.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show




Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Magic Dart the caster

vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement) (+10 Derro Necklace)
(1d100)[*73*]

Casting roll 6+ or 5+
(1d10)[*6*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*8*]

----------


## rax

Cassian waits long enough for his companions to unleash their attacks, then charges the closest survivor if there is one...

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Charge attack (1d100)[*54*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Charge +10)
Damage (1d10+4)[*12*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*78*]
(1d10)[*6*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*22*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*38*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 2/3

----------


## DrK

Its a blood batch... crucially though, its small underdark Derro blood. Arrows slam into both Derros, the one from Winifred brutal as its shatters the creature's arm with brutal accuracy. A sizzling bolt of magical energy hits the Derro sorcerer and he explodes into gobbest of flesh as Cassian runs up and hacks once into the alchemist who, with a sword in his gut and an arrow in his chest expires messily on the floor. The alcehmmical lab here though looks like its been damaged. But not by you!

Searching the around you find in the shelves a range of potions and alchemical supplies, a trio of dark blue salves that small faintly of mint, a second potion that appears to look like quicksilver and three scrolls written in flowing elven script that attracts the winds of magic swirling around them

_ALchemical or Arcane skills can help idenify them_

Aside from them you also find three vials of alchemists fire that would be good for setting fires. A door to the south offers one way out, but appears to have been barred shut from this side so as to suggest trapping something winthin it and a dark tunnel leads off to the east... a faint cry or whimper echoing from that way.

----------


## wilphe

*Good job*

Winifred will listen at the barred door then search the bodies if someone else hasn't got there first



*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*83*] Perception 51
(1d100)[*82*] Search 41

----------


## rax

Cassian nods in satisfaction at how quickly the enemy were felled. Pausing to wipe his blade clean, he waits for his more knowledgeable companions to try and identify the various potions and scrolls found in the room. 

When Winifred is done listening at the barred door, he ventures an opinion. "The sounds from the eastern tunnel indicate someone or something in distress. Whatever is behind the barred door isn't going anywhere, so I suggest we seek out the source of the sounds first. It may be that there's someone in need of our assistance."

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth had seen the elven script on the scrolls, but he hadn't learned how to read and even if he had, he wasn't going to read something obviously magical.  He wasn't stupid, or at least not that stupid.  He would leave that to the experts.  He did however help to search the room.
"Anybody knows these potions," he asked as he looked at them, trying to see if there were some he had seen before and therefore might recognise.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


search: (1d100)[*46*] vs 49
if it helps identifying healing potions and/or equipment: heal: (1d100)[*57*] vs 49

----------


## Haval

> Its a blood batch... crucially though, its small underdark Derro blood. Arrows slam into both Derros, the one from Winifred brutal as its shatters the creature's arm with brutal accuracy. A sizzling bolt of magical energy hits the Derro sorcerer and he explodes into gobbest of flesh as Cassian runs up and hacks once into the alchemist who, with a sword in his gut and an arrow in his chest expires messily on the floor. The alcehmmical lab here though looks like its been damaged. But not by you!


'Are the Derro intruders here?' Andrei asks. He'll attempt to identify some of the contents of the lab.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Academic Knowledge (Magic) for everything
vs. Int 53

The salves
(1d100)[*77*]

The quicksilver potion
(1d100)[*13*]

Speak Arcane Language (Magic) to read the scrolls
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*26*]

----------


## wilphe

> "The sounds from the eastern tunnel indicate someone or something in distress. Whatever is behind the barred door isn't going anywhere, so I suggest we seek out the source of the sounds first. It may be that there's someone in need of our assistance."


*Could be a prisoner here or some other ally, but I don't hear anything so let's go. 

But be careful that might be an illusion to make us blunder into another trap*

----------


## rax

"This is supposed to be a resting place for the dead. I would say that anyone living is a trespasser here," Cassian answers Andrei in a subdued voice.

----------


## Haval

> "This is supposed to be a resting place for the dead. I would say that anyone living is a trespasser here," Cassian answers Andrei in a subdued voice.


'Well quite. But presumably it's not their lab.'

----------


## DrK

Most of the magical finds are too complicated for most of the party, however, trained at the Grand Magical Acadamae Andrei is able to sniff, taste and spend a few minutes with some of the equipment on the desk to identify the salves and potions and scrolls. The minty one needing Cieranoth's help as the elf is naturally attuned to some things more natural in the world. 

The three minty potions the pair can see are salves to aid in healing. Each on when slapped onto a wound will sped up the healing process and help one recover with unnatural swiftness. the quicksilver potion is one that will speed up time for the owner, accelerating them and, as Andrei realises its filled with _Ulghu_ essence to cause the wielder to be hard to hit. The scrolls are of the most interest to him. the parchment impregnated with the winds of magic, but either the scrolls could be read aloud to release the magic within, or he could study them to learn the spells they contain, even if they are not directly related to hi field of study, should he dar dabble in more than a single wind of magic. 

*Spoiler: Magic items*
Show



3 salves of healing: An application onto a wound (takes ~1 minute) will heal 1d5+2 wounds
1 Quicksilver POtion: For 10 minutes gain +20% agility, +2 Move bonus. Attacks gain the _Fast_ Quality

Scrolls (in general)
_To use a scroll: 
1/Make an Speak Arcane Language (Arcane) test with easy determined by scroll and make a casting check with bonus dice determined by scroll
2/ Make an Speak Arcane Language (Arcane), and Academic Knowledge (Magic) test with easy determined by scroll. If successful may then spend 100XP to lean spell as per Extra Spell talent_
Scroll of: Ghost step (petty magic Hedge) DC +30%, dice +1Scroll of Dispel (lesser magic) DC +20%, dice +1Scroll of Curse of Rust (Lore Metal) DC +10%, dice +1





[/I]

----------


## wilphe

*Ready to move on?*

----------


## farothel

"Interesting," Ciraneoth said as they identified the different stuff they had found.  Clearly someone was working here on some interesting things, although the location could do with some work.
"Yes, ready to move on," he said before taking his place at the front of the group to scout ahead, moving slowly to make sure he noticed traps before setting them off and to make as little noise as possible.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*60*] vs 49

----------


## rax

"Before we proceed, perhaps we should decide who carries these potions and salves? I would suggest that those least likely to be fighting in the front line should hang on to the healing salves, and Andrei should hold on to the scrolls. The...Quicksilver Potion, was it? I will not deny that I could find a use for it, but I am not alone in meeting the enemy blade in hand. Does anyone else want it?" Cassian asks.

----------


## wilphe

*2 salves for me, 1 for Ciraneoth*

----------


## rax

"Very well then, now that we've settled that, let us continue," Cassian replies, gesturing to Ciraneoth to lead the way.

----------


## Haval

Andrei is distracted by the scrolls, 'You realise you'd normally have to pay rather a lot of money for something like this.'  He'll follow behind the others.

----------


## wilphe

*We can settle up later, when we get out of here.*

----------


## DrK

Ignoring the barred door the heroes move off towards the East ignore the locked and barred door you head out of the manufactured stone and tiles and into more just plain natural rock caverns. Although a weeping sound can be heard to the SE. THen a second more guttural voice can be heard, like  low rumble _"Cabbagehead look after small one. You eat or i break teeth. You eat so master ca take strong blood. Cabbagehead looks after little one.."_ At the sounds all of you pause. Long knife looking concerned then angry as he whispers to the others, *"When my spirit brother was killed it was said that a misshapen brute was there, one called Cabbaehead by others in the gang... If this is the beast that has stolen the honour of my spirit brother I will slit his throat."* Holding back he lets Cieranoth ghost up to the corner where the path splits around a column of rock. Some steps leading north and the noise from a cavern to the south. The foul smelling cavern is bordered on three side by what appears in the dim light to be ten foot deep pits. From these pits wafts the rancid smell of excrement and decay. Each pit appears to contain a few bits of mouldy straw or scraps of blankets and in two of the pits moaning and slowly moving bodies of still living prisoners. Up against the wall is a trough of filthy looking water with a long dipper handled cup and a table on which appears to be the legs and arm of a body in the midst of being butchered. From the tattoos Cieranoth can glance back at Long Knife and assume that the now deceased owner of the legs and arms was a Shoanti... 


_rather handily someone had a map of your exact status on -line! You are in the area where the letters are on the east having explored the rest of the map._ 

The source of the low rumbling noise is a massive figure hunched over the table slicing off fragments of the leg to deposit on a rough wooden plate. He is hideously deformed with lumpen growths over all his body and matted hair and other bits of mange, also some 7ft tall and heavily muscled which is a concern!

----------


## wilphe

Winifred takes aim and waits for the others

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth motioned for silence when they got closer and as he saw the big brute, he wasn't sure they would be able to take that one down.  But he did point an arrow that way while the others got in position, ready to pelt the big guy with arrows to distract him.  When everybody is in position, he takes final aim and let's go of his first arrow.

*Spoiler: OOC surprise round*
Show


aim
attack: (1d100)[*62*] vs 71 for damage: (1d10+3)[*8*]

initiative: (1d10+5)[*13*]

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



(1d100)[*90*] 51 with Aim
(1d10)[*4*] +3

(1d100)[*28*] Init +4  (Call that a 2 for 6)

----------


## rax

Cassian nods at the party members with missile weapons and positions himself to intercept Cabbagehead if the brute survives the first volley. 

*OOC:* Cassian moves (half action) and then...waits.

Initiative (1d10)[*7*]+4 if needed.

----------


## Haval

_Master? Does this thing have a boss._ Andrei will prepare one of his newly acquired scrolls. 

*Spoiler*
Show


Initiative
(1d10+4)[*7*]

----------


## wilphe

R1 Winifred

Disappointed that her first arrow missed, Winifred will loose another as no one seems to be in a hurry to melee that thing

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action - Reload
(1d100)[*67*] 41
(1d10)[*10*] +3

----------


## farothel

Seeing they have totally surprised the guy... or whatever he is.  But he is big enough to put full of arrows, so Ciraneoth fires off two of them, hoping to take him down.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


full attack:
attack 1: (1d100)[*35*] vs 66 for damage: (1d10+3)[*12*]
attack 2: (1d100)[*5*] vs 66 for damage: (1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## Haval

Andrei will wait for Ciraneoth to fire before putting a few darts into the creature.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Magic Dart

Vs. Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunment) (+10 derro necklace)
(1d100)[*81*]
(1d100)[*79*]

Casting roll 6+ or 5+
(1d10)[*7*]
(1d10)[*1*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*12*]
(1d10+3)[*7*]

----------


## rax

Observing the size of the monster, Cassian makes a snap decision and pulls out the flask containing the magic oil they had recovered from Gaedren Lamm's lair. Dribbling its contents over his falcata while the others pelt Cabbagehead with arrows and magic. He smears the oil onto the blade and then turns his attention back to the monstrous humanoid.

_Now, beast, I'm ready for you,_ he thinks.

*OOC:* Cassian's initiative is 11, so he handily beats Cabbagehead, but I still don't want to get in the way of the archers. 

Therefore, Cassian will retroactively use his second Half action from the surprise round and as much time as is needed in the first combat round to smear the Oil of Keen Edge onto his sword. 

*@DrK*
If the Ready action (Half action) is enough for him to apply the oil to his sword (the description does mention taking out a flask and drinking it) then he'll be finished in the surprise round. 
In that case he'll Delay in the first round (Half action) and then make a standard attack (Half action) against Cabbagehead if he moves in to attack Cassian.

Let me know if the above is acceptable and I'll roll an attack in the OOC thread.

----------


## DrK

The surprise is absolute as the massive dumb dishevelled and malformed creature turns, a roar of *"Little people. You go in pit and, I eat one of you..."* that turns rapidly into a  roar of pain. Winifred's arrows bounce off its tough malformed skin, one of Cieranoth's arrows striking a leather strap and sticking into harmelessly but the other two bite deep into. A magical missile, flares from Andrei and sears its hide as it charges forward, face distorted in rage, blood pouring from the wounds as it closes rapidly on you all, a thrown axe from Long Knife goes wide as Cabbagehead swerves before throwing himself into Cassian who had strode forward, blade glowing with a dull golden glow. 

_If it survives Cassian's readied action
Charge Cassian (1d100)[94] TN 44  dam best of (2d10)[2][6](8)+6 
- has unwieldy quality so +10 to dodge
_

----------


## farothel

With the big guy occupied vs Cassian, Ciraneoth takes aim and then shoots at it, trying to take it out before it can really hurt any of his companions.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


half action: aim
half action: shoot (1d100)[*67*] vs 56 (61 BS +5 BQ weapon + 10 aim - 20 shoot in melee)
damage: (1d10+3)[*7*]

wounds: 13/13
FP: 1/2

----------


## rax

Now fully engaged with the monstrous creature, Cassian presses the attack, hoping to finish Cabbagehead off quickly with his newly enchanted falcata.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*28*], (1d100)[*98*] vs. WS 52
Attack #1 damage is best of (1d10+4)[*6*] or (1d10+4)[*11*] with -1 AP
Attack #2 damage is best of (1d10+4)[*8*] or (1d10+4)[*13*] with -1 AP

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*14*], (1d100)[*9*]
(1d10)[*2*], (1d10)[*2*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*55*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*11*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 1/3

----------


## DrK

Cabbagehead rumbles forward, trailing blood and covered in arrows sticking out his frame to be met by Cassian who opens up with a devastating blow from the now enchanted blade. The mutant beast swings a massive fist at Cassian head but the young noble ducks under it and rolls up ready for more

Cieranoth launches more arrows, one sticking into the brutes arm before Cassian lashes out again, the notes of magic on the blade lending it savage force that cuts into Canbageheads leg and slices the artery. With a great muffled cry and grunt the creature topples forward leaking blood and kicks for a few seconds before dying in a spreading pool of blood

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will pause as their adversary falls, seeing if their brief skirmish has attracted any attention, then will  look at Cassian

*You want to press on before that wears off?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*17*] Perception 51

----------


## rax

"I _want_ to find out who the poor souls this beast was keeping prisoner are, and to help them leave if we can," Cassian replies. Wiping the blood from his blade he walks over to the nearest pit to find out who or what is down there.

----------


## farothel

"Good idea," Ciraneoth said, moving with Cassian and covering him with his bow, just in case.

----------


## Haval

'Did anyone else hear that thing mention that it had a master?' Andrei is going to go check the status of the body that Cabbagehead had been butchering.

----------


## DrK

Ignoring the path to the north the heroes step over the body of the misshapen lumbering brute and peer into the 3 pits. Before they can do so Long Tooth hisses, *"By the ancestors, it is Gaekhen's legs..."* he shouts. In horror he rips free from his pack a cloth rag from his bag and wraps up the legs. His face angry ne looks at the others, *"There is no doubt that he was here, we must his chest, the heart is the seat of our soul and it must fly free..."*. As he packages and wraps the legs Cassian and Andrei approach the 3 pits. In the first one there is only the bodies of two hapless beggars, their emaciated frames dotted with marks from the Stirge's sharp noses where they have been repeatedly bled. In the middle pit there are two more louts, both like they were tavern toughs or day labourers before they were taken here. Now after the abuse, starvation and bloodletting both groan piteously and roll and twitch on the hard floor. In their semi-comatose state they barely register Cassian leaning over the top. In the third pit is a battered and bruised young lady in a set of loose clothes that hang from her starved frame she looks up from behind a long fringe of dark frizzy hair, eyes widening and oscillating between fear and hope. *"Who.. who are you?"* she asks in a trembling voice.

----------


## Haval

To Long Tooth, 'Why the hell was that thing cutting up his body?' Presumably it wasn't as if they could have questioned it. 'If the rest of Gaekhen is still here we'll find it.'

The sight of the other bodies made Andrei feel sick. 'If Korvosa was actually functioning would someone have noticed this happening sooner?' He will answer the woman, 'We are here to help miss. How did you end up here?'

----------


## wilphe

> 'Did anyone else hear that thing mention that it had a master?'


*I somewhat doubt he was the brains of this operation; possibly the lady we encountered in the tomb with Mortimer*

Winifred will search the dead brute; are the pits covered and locked or just open? If the former she will try to find keys

----------


## wilphe

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*87*] Search 41

----------


## farothel

As it was clear that the people inside the pits were prisoners and not an ambush, Ciraneoth let the others deal with them and started to look around for other clues as to what was going on and who was responsible for all this.  He was sure they would let him know if they needed assistance for anything.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


search: (1d100)[*58*] vs 49

----------


## DrK

Winifred and Cassian looks down at the open pits and can see a small step ladder on the wall nearby. The men are both semi-comatose and clearly on the verge of death whilst the woman appears to be a more recent prisoner. She looks up, *"By the gods thank you. I had feared the worst and was willing my soul to Pharasma's boneyard."* Struggling to haul herself up she starts to grab at the ladder. *"I am Tiadora, I was grabbed by strange hooded thugs, that massive beastly one and several small ugly skinny dwarves. They were going to kill us, there were more of us here but sometimes they would take us to the bleeding room where the horrible bugs would drain our blood. Other times we would be dragged through there.."* she gestures to the Northern path out of the chambers you are in, *"No-one has come back alive from there. But.."* and she pales *"Sometimes bits of them do. Stitched together creatures of nightmare, We hear laughter and can feel the horror. It makes me scared. "* At long knife's word she looks sad, *"He didn't give his name. he was barely alive when he came in but then he was taken into that room. Was he your friend?"*

----------


## wilphe

*We are here to recover his body so he can be put properly to rest.*

Winifred will offer her a drink and some food

*Don't take too much, it is not good if you have been starving.*

As Tiadora get some colour back

*Do you know anything about "The master" or who might be in charge here?
*

----------


## rax

"I am Cassian of House Escalante, miss. My companions are Miss Winifred, Andrei, Ciraneoth, and Long Knife of the Shoanti. As Miss Winifred said, we are here to recover the remains of a member of Long Knife's tribe, but we are also here to put a stop to the evils that are taking place here. We have already finished off a number of undead horrors and these "skinny dwarves" that took you. I confess, we did not expect to find anyone alive in here, but now that we have found you, we will naturally assist you in leaving this place as soon as possible," Cassian adds.

"That goes for those poor beggars as well," he continues with a nod towards the pit with the semi-comatose men. "None but the truly criminal should have to end their days in such circumstances."

----------


## DrK

The woman happily accepts some food from Winfred and a long gulp of water that leaves her coughing. The men also stir slightly, vaguely murmuring their thanks as the water wets their lips. She breathes heavily, and Cassian and can see that under the rags she has an athletic strong body and callouses on her left hand that suggests she may have experience with a weapon of sorts. She looks up, *"There are three main ones that seem to be in charge. All fill me with terror they do, a horror unlike anything I've ever known."*  She shivers involuntarily *"The master of them is named Rolth, he is a horrible one. Just his beady eyes make me think I'm about to die. Then there is the two others, a nasty woman, lank dark hair and a bad attitude and a thin gangly man with pale fingers who don't keep to themslvese. Mortimer his name is."* She finishes. *"Rolth, is the leader, but he ain't here often, the other two, they supervise the bleedings and they do things to people up their rooms. Bad things. We hear the screams and that stupid oaf"* she kicks the dead Cabbagehead, *"Does whatever they say"*

As they speak of Cabbagehead Cieranoth has completed his search of the room. The pits are rancid and devoid of anything valuable and the shelves here are storage for rotting bread, some wood, pots and pans and minor stuff. The fallen brute apart from a rusted cleaver has nothing of value, the only oddity a small child's doll in filthy condition, the hair now partly pulled out and one of the button eyes missing. 

_To the north or fleeing with the recovered prisoners... Tiadora and the two men._

----------


## farothel

When they brought the two men up, Ciraneoth looked them over so they at least could walk.
"I think we best get these back as quickly as possible," he said to the others, "or maybe Long Knife can do that before he heads back to his tribe to inform them of what happened with his clansman.  Then Tiadora can inform the guards of what we found while we move further in to end this."

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


heal check on both guys:
person 1: (1d100)[*61*] vs 49 for 1 wound if heavy wounded, (1d10)[*6*] if lightly wounded
person 2: (1d100)[*30*] vs 49 for 1 wound if heavy wounded, (1d10)[*5*] if lightly wounded

----------


## Haval

Andrei listens to Tiadora with a disgusted expression on his face, especially when Mortimer's name gets mentioned. To Cassian, 'No one should have to suffer like this. At least in prison death can be an escape.'

----------


## wilphe

*We have made our way in and dealt with those who were in our way, there is a trap behind us we could not disarm. There are a few weapons lying about so you are welcome to try to get out by yourselves* Winifred explains their path so far

----------


## rax

"Miss Tiadora may have the strength to follow our path out of here, but I strongly doubt those two fellows do. Each will probably need at least one of us supporting them to make it to the entrance," Cassian says.

"Miss Tiadora, I know it's a great deal to ask, but if we leave you here with a weapon to defend yourself, do you think you could wait for us here and watch over these two while we make our way north and put an end to the remaining villains?" 

*OOC:* Cassian isn't intending to be intentionally rude to the other two survivors, but since they were described as semi-comatose, I assume they're not really hearing much of the conversation, even after being given water.

----------


## wilphe

*If we don't make it back you should probably GTFO*

----------


## DrK

Tiadora looks at Cassian, a look of stoic determination on her face. *aye. Ill either hold them or finish us off so we cant be used like we have. Rather a clean journey to the boneyard than what they were doing.*. Her hand as she grips Cassians has surprising strength 

Cieranoth tends to the two men, one feebly opening his eyes. A mumbled panic subsiding into grateful sobs as he realises he may be saved. After a couple of minutes he is able to sit up and relay his tale. Again, Gerard, was taken by the lumbering brute late at night after too many drinks. As a sailor on one of the Chelish ships passing by his desertion would have been unnoticed by the Korvosan guards.

With Tiadora and the two men settled and Long knife looking vengeful as he gazes north where Gaekans body had been taken. The party creep forward. The caves twist to the left for a short walk before it opens up into a shadowy chamber. The smell of alchemical fluids fills the area, Andrei recognises them as embalming fluids, and small amorphae and glass vials and apparatus line one wall. In the centre of the room atop a stout wooden table stained to a dark colour by blood is a strange figure, one seemingly stitched together from numerous sources and augmented with blades crudely attached to the stumps of its arms. Long knife hisses as he spies the long hair and tribal markings covering the creatures chest and neck (its been made with Gaekhans) chest and head. Two more exits at the far end branch off left and right but hunched over the figure is a black robed man muttering to himself. At the sound of a heavy boot on stone he looks up, his initial shot of _Cabbagehead you idio._ then he sees the party _You. What are you doing here, where my Derro, Rolth will not be happy._ he seems distracted rather than angry. Andrei can see the slight dark veins and black flecks in his eyes that mark those who play with _Dhar_ to excess

----------


## wilphe

*I think Rolth is going to be really unhappy when he hears the news we have for him* Winifred just keeps him talking to allow the others to advance

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

This is Mortimer?

(1d100)[*98*] Blather 44

----------


## farothel

"That is Rolth's problem," Ciraneoth said as he entered the room and moved to the side, bow ready, taking aim at the guy, "and who are you?"

*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


I'll take aim actions until combat starts, so I can start with the aim bonus.

----------


## rax

"Your derro are dead, as you will be soon unless you surrender at once - your choice!" Cassian replies. Sword in hand he strides directly towards the man, closing the gap so that he can attack the moment the necromancer shows any sign of refusing the offer of surrender.

*OOC:* Did our work with the prisoners take long enough for Cassian's magic oil to wear off or is it possible that there's still some time left on the twenty-minute timer?

----------


## Haval

In Andrei's opinion no surrender was possible here. Presumably the Necromancer understood what would happen if the Magisters got their hands on him. Aloud he say, 'You know...if I was inclined to experiment with Dhar I'd say that the first thing I'd want is not to have to live down in a place like this. I wonder if you thought that far ahead when you started these ...experiments.'

After the business with the constructs he finds it easy to believe that the Necromancer might have additional defences the others couldn't see.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*28*]

Magical Sense vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*60*]

----------


## DrK

_@Cassian: youd still have a few minutes left of your 20 minute window. Dealing with prisoners would have taken 10-15 minutes._

At mention of the surroundings Mortimer sneers at Andrei. *All the bones and materials I need, what more do I need* he snaps back. Although Andrei can see a faint sheen of power surrounding the mage suggestive of some kind of magical protective force. 

AsCassian approaches Mortimers hand swirls as he summons dark power to unleash upon the party

_Mortimers Init (1d10+4)[9] 
If you are higher you go first_

----------


## wilphe

As it seems the time for talk is over Winifred draws and takes a swing at him, his boss deflected arrows that last time they fought, so let's see how melee does

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action: Draw
Half Action: Attack

(1d100)[*49*] 41 with whatever outnumber bonus
(1d10)[*7*] +3

----------


## farothel

As soon as the guy looks as if he's casting something, Ciraneoth let's go with an arrow, and quickly adds another as good measure.

*Spoiler: OOC round 1*
Show


as I won initiative, I assume I can shoot before melee happens.
full attack
attack 1: (1d100)[*48*] vs 76 (BS 61 +10 aim + 5% BQ weapon) for damage: (1d10+3)[*12*]
attack 2: (1d100)[*81*] vs 66 (BS 61  + 5% BQ weapon) for damage: (1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## rax

With the first signs of their foe summoning foul magic, Cassian throws himself at the necromancer, seeking to cut him down before he can do any harm...

*Spoiler: Initiative and Actions*
Show

*Initiative:* (1d10+4)[*13*]

*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*20*], (1d100)[*49*] vs. WS 52 or 62 (WS 52, Outnumbering +10 if applicable)
Attack #1 damage is best of (1d10+4)[*8*] or (1d10+4)[*7*] with -1 AP
Attack #2 damage is best of (1d10+4)[*10*] or (1d10+4)[*12*] with -1 AP

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*42*], (1d100)[*73*]
(1d10)[*6*], (1d10)[*7*]

Pre-emptive Parry with shield (1d100)[*23*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)
Pre-emptive Dodge (1d100)[*74*] vs. 34 (Ag 44, mail -10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 1/3

----------


## Haval

> At mention of the surroundings Mortimer sneers at Andrei. *All the bones and materials I need, what more do I need* he snaps back.


'Perhaps a bath.' Andrei replies contemptuously. As soon as someone else gets violent he will cast a dart towards Mortimer. 'I don't suppose you'd consider surrendering?' 

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Initiative
(1d10+4)[*7*]

Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Magic Dart

Channeling vs. Wp 51  (+10 aetheric attunment) (+10 derro necklace)
(1d100)[*6*]

Dart (6+ or 5+)
(1d10)[*6*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*4*]

----------


## DrK

The arrows and blows land savagely on the necromancer as he speaks. The incantations he seeks to slow as Cassian and Winifred slash into him, dark sparks from his magical aura lighting up the room even as arrows and another magical blast from Andrei hit him. Longknife, screaming a battle cry charges in but misses as the necromancer falls back.

Mortimer goes pale as Cassians second blow near shears his arm off at the elbow, only a phenomenal strength of will keeping him moving. He snarls at Cassian *The lady of graves will know you and your family enjoy the coins.* The last said with a snarl as necromantic energy grows around his hand and he reaches out to Cassian chewing a piece of human flesh that flashes with energy in his mouth 

Even as his hand is illuminated with dark power Cassian ducks out of the way, Mortimer snarling, hand still aglow with Kemmlers dark blessing

_
Spend a fate point to negate the critical 
Casting a nasty spell 
- channel (1d100)[49] TN 55 for +2
(3d10)[7][3][6](16) (choose best 2) +2 ingredient +2 if channel 
Tzeentch curse if needed (1d100)[78]

- Touch Cassian (1d100)[81] TN 53 
- If hit (1d10+7)[15] and T test +0 or stunned for (1d5)[1] rounds 


_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred swings at Mortimer, heedless of her own personal safety as she tries to put him down as quickly as possible

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*2*] 41+20 Outnumber + 20 Allout Attack
(1d10)[*8*] +3

----------


## farothel

Now he was in melee, Ciraneoth had to be more careful, so he took aim first and shot slower as fast shots that missed, or even worse, hit is comrades, wouldn't help at all.  Better one that took someone down than two that missed.

*Spoiler: OOC round 2*
Show


half-action: aim
attack 1: (1d100)[*14*] vs 56 (BS 61 +10 aim + 5% BQ weapon -20 shooting in melee) for damage: (1d10+3)[*6*]
I'm not sure if outnumbering also counts on ranged attacks, so I haven't included it. If it does, I have +20 BS

----------


## Haval

Seeing what Mortimer was capable of using Dhar, Andrei will scramble the scroll that might let him switch that off.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Dispel needs a full action, so for now

Half Action - Magic Dart
Half Action - Ready Dispel Scroll

Magic Dart 6+
(1d10)[*1*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*10*]

----------


## DrK

Even as Andrei pulls free a scroll of old power Cieranoths bow twangs again, another arrow slamming into the necromancers arm before Winifred lunges forward with her blade, this time stabbing for the head and wedging her blade in it! 

There is a crackle of power that then fades away before with an anguished scream Mortimer topples to the floor

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Long-Knife* Will that be enough?*

----------


## rax

Cassian stops briefly to inspect the corpse-thing in the table, shuddering in horror at the sight of the thing. "This is vile blasphemy," he mutters in disgust before bending down to check on the condition of Mortimer. "Well, he seems dead enough, but how can one know for sure with enemies of life such as him. Andrei, do we need to take any precautions to keep this one from troubling us any further?"

----------


## Haval

> Cassian stops briefly to inspect the corpse-thing in the table, shuddering in horror at the sight of the thing. "This is vile blasphemy," he mutters in disgust before bending down to check on the condition of Mortimer. "Well, he seems dead enough, but how can one know for sure with enemies of life such as him. Andrei, do we need to take any precautions to keep this one from troubling us any further?"


Andrei will get closer to Mortimer to assess the condition of his body. 'I would say fire generally does the trick, but the nuances of Necromantic theory are not something I'm an expert in. We'd be better off getting a Magister down here as soon as possible.'

----------


## rax

"I'm not sure setting a fire down here is the wisest course of action anyway," Cassian replies. 

"Long Knife, do you require any assistance in...recovering...Gaekhan's remains from this abomination?" he asks the Shoanti.

----------


## DrK

Longknife looks at the pieces of Gaekhan's head and chest and grins in  sad way. _"You will know the favour of our clan now. You have tuned aside the blades of anger and replaced them with the hands of brotherhood. You have shed blood for us and you shall know welcome in our tents."_ He separates the pieces of his clan brother from the stitched together beast and wraps them carefully in one of the black shrouds hanging on the nearby door. 

Looking around you all, Mortimr's body lies at your feet and there are still three more rooms to the relative North, east and west from this strange ritual chamber that you have entered

----------


## farothel

"Let's continue investigating first," Ciraneoth said, "we can bring the body of this one outside afterwards and burn it there after explaining what happened to the guard."
Then he turned to Long Knife.
"If you wish to go back to your clan now your quest is completed, could you do us a favour and escort the people we rescued out."

----------


## wilphe

*Bear in mind we did ask the Temple of Pharasma for assistance*

----------


## Haval

> *Bear in mind we did ask the Temple of Pharasma for assistance*


'That would work. The main thing is that we don't want to leave Mortimer lying around for scavengers. His parts would be useful for the wrong type of people.'

----------


## wilphe

*I was more thinking that we could head back and bit and do final clearance with their assistance.

Also that if we split up and Long Knife takes Tiadora and the others back to the surface there is no telling who they might meet on the way.

Rolth?

More derro?*

----------


## rax

"There are three more rooms ahead of us. I would rather we clean them out before we backtrack. Yes, we have requested the aid of the templars, but we cannot know how soon they will arrive and who or what may attack or escape us in the meantime," Cassian says.

----------


## Haval

'Then we take them with us.'

----------


## wilphe

*Are you agreeing with me or Cassian?

Or something ele?*

----------


## Haval

'I didn't realise we were voting, and I would say Long Knife can speak for himself.' Andrei replied. 'Since you asked, I would say it would be a shame for anyone else to die down here because we were unable to protect them. So if there's anywhere to back track too we can go there and take them with us on the way out. Rolth can wait a little longer.'

----------


## rax

"I'm sorry if I was unclear. If we keep going forwards, I did not mean for us to bring Miss Tiadora and the other poor fellows with us. But of course it's a risk - if we fall victim to some devilry ahead, then they would be without our protection on the way out," Cassian tries to clear up the confusion.

----------


## farothel

"That was why I proposed to Long Knife that if he wanted to move back out with his clansman's remains, he could do that duty," Ciraneoth said, "should he wish to stay, we better first clear out the rest and then move out in group."

----------


## DrK

Long knife looks at the party and nods. _"I shall remain here whilst you explore. If you run into trouble bellow and I shall come and help. You are I are blood brother now"_ he adds, the last seriously and you realise it means something significant for the Skoan-Quah. He then sets to wrapping more of Gakhan's remains carefully and packaging them for the transport (where at least they pack up small being so dismembered). 

Searching the other 3 rooms there is a variety of interesting things. To the left is a small library where two freestanding bookshelves furnish the room. The shelves are filled rows of carefully arranged tomes and scrolls.  Searching through in a cursory manner you can see most of the books are disease, plagues and the anatomy of (mainly) humans. A book crafted from human skin is perched on a shelf almost on its own and Andrei can feel the raw _Dhar_ emanating from it and there are several others books festooned with skulls and bones and other dark iconography that looks of dubious content. 

_Awareness / magical sense / Lore (Magick etc...) may be useful_

To the north there is a large room well appointed and clearly the one owned by this Rolth that Mortimer spoke of. The chamebr holds a large 4 poster bed and a sinple writing desk along with a full length mirror in one corner beside which is an armoire partly open with a range of (mainly black) well made leather or silk jerkins and trousers spilling out. There are two drawers on the desk istelf but sitting atop the desk is a curious knife, similar to one you have seen before! Another razor sharp dagger with a thin blade etched with mithral and gold and with a handle shaped like a stylised key

_BC Dagger (+5% WS, gains fast quality)_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred picks up the dagger

*Well would you look at that.*

and promptly stows it next to the other one.

She then turns her attention to the writing desk, if Ciraneoth is available she will ask him to check for traps, if not she will take a knife and open them from the side with the blade rather than sticking her hand in.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*47*] Search 41

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth isn't really interested in books, so he will leave the cataloguing of those to others more suited.  He is interested in the dagger though and asks if he can have a closer look.  He's more than willing to check for traps.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*26*] vs 49 (both search and perception are the same, although visual perception is at +10)

----------


## rax

"Another of those cursed blades?" Cassian bursts out in astonishment at the sight of the dagger. "This is the second one we've come across in a matter of days. Surely this cannot be a coincidence? What could it possibly mean?"

However, he puts his worry and disgust aside for long enough to help search the library and the living quarters, looking specifically for any clues to help identify Rolth, how he came to set up shop in the barrow, and names or other clues to any partners or customers he may have in the city proper.

*Spoiler: Perception test*
Show

(1d100)[*19*] vs. 46 (Perception +10)

----------


## Haval

Andrei will look at the titles of the books in the library until he noticed the skin book. He had to wonder how freshly made it was. Unless there was a good reason not to he will absolutely look inside it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Perception vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*81*]

Magical Sense vs. Wp 51 (+10 Aetheric Attunement)
(1d100)[*35*]

Academic Knowledge (Magic) vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*94*]

----------


## DrK

For those examing the desk, most of you spot the mechanism at the back and think that there may be a trap of some sort, and prising open the drawer a fraction you can see the wires and hint of a blade and a glass alchemical bottle within. Maybe if one of you can disable it it could be opened safely. 

For Andrei, he surveys the books. There are 3 grimoires that deal with magical theory, and of a suitably generic nature that they would not be banned by the Acadamae. The skin wrapped tome though as he looks at it is saturated with necromantic power. He soon realises that it contains the instructions for a ritual of dark evil. One that could be learned should he wish to learn the forbidden _"Flesh stitching of the Necrarch"_ although just flicking through the book may risk madness and corruption of body and soul

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Ciraneoth, *So its trapped against someone opening the drawer. Is it trapped against someone dismantling the desk or coming through the drawer from the back or underneath?*

----------


## farothel

"I think we should be able to get to it via the back of the desk," Ciraneoth said, "if we break up a panel there we should see the mechanism."

He has a look to see if he can take the trap apart without setting it off.

----------


## rax

Cassian leaves the disarming of traps to his companions, who seem to have far more knowledge about these sorts of things than he does. In the library, he takes a look at the books on magical theory and asks Andrei: "Would you say any of these is suitable for a beginner and safe to be read in public?"

----------


## Haval

> Cassian leaves the disarming of traps to his companions, who seem to have far more knowledge about these sorts of things than he does. In the library, he takes a look at the books on magical theory and asks Andrei: "Would you say any of these is suitable for a beginner and safe to be read in public?"


'They are. I've seen some of them before in fact. You're welcome to take a look, but it's likely to not all be in Varisian. You may need to invest in a primer on the basics of written magick at some point.' He'll point out the skin book. 'Obviously that book is not something anyone should be going near. I'm going to have to find someone in the Academae who knows what they're doing to hand it off to.'

----------


## rax

"Well, as soon as I have the time, I shall be doubling down on my studies. I am confident I shall master the language of magic soon enough," Cassian replies confidently.

----------


## DrK

More examinations of the desk suggest that some skill at disarming traps will be required to safely dismantle the desk and drawer without risking either yourself or the contents of the desk.
The books fit easily into your bags and sacks, even the more dubious tome of Necromancy and Andrei knows the Acadamae may be intrigued (or horrified ) by the books. Cassian eyeing up the more simple works and realising that these books without the trappings and restrictions of the Acadamae may allow an unlicensed individual to learn the secrets of the Art. 

_I.e. roll your checks  But taking your time would give a +20%_

As you examine the desk you see Long knife slinking in. _"Blood brothers and Sister."_ He begins, clutching the heavy sack. _"I do not know what else we expect here but the men are weak and the woman needs to see a healer. I can speak with the wisemen and they can help them. Shall we return to the clans and you can have your reward?"_

----------


## rax

"Yes, if Ciraneoth and Miss Winifred are finished examining the deask, we should consider returning to the surface. If the templars have arrived, I shall volunteer to return below and explore the last areas we have yet to enter - the stinking room and the locked door," Cassian answers Long Knife.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Long Knife, *We'll be right there, we can't get disarm this so I will have to try to finesse it and tank it*

She takes the chest, empties it drags it over by the desk and wraps herself in a few of the discarded clothes and tries her luck


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


No one has Pick Locks, which is dealing with mechanical traps, but Winifred does have Sleight of Hand.

So, get some protection on it and set the trap off, standing so as to avoid a likely trajectory of the the blade and hoping to get the alchemical bottle in the chest before it fully goes off and contain the effects within the chest

(1d100)[*23*] Sleight of Hand 67

----------


## farothel

"We have to make sure there's nothing here that could entice other people to follow the same path," Ciraneoth explained to Long Knife, "just so nobody has to suffer the same fate as you clan member and those poor souls in the other room.  It won't take long to make sure and then we can go back to the surface."

He stood well clear when Winifred tried a more direct method, just to be sure.

----------


## Haval

Andrei will pocket the skin book for the moment, 'Perhaps it would be easier to take the desk out of here before we try that?'

----------


## DrK

As Andrei and Cassian clean out a few of the books and more notable objects Winifred fiddles with the desk ad finally with a faint 'click' the door pops open. THe drawer when you do get it open is dissapointing. A small leather pouch containing 22gc is exciting but aside from that there is a strange wooden spoon that seems to emanate a low oozing field of _ghyran_ magic, the jade magic wrapped around it. 

*Spoiler: Myrlunds spoon*
Show



Named after a Jade Magister of some renown from Mendev these spoons were once common amongst priests near the world wound to help sustain the troops
- Use activated item: Make a chanelling test; apply magic Test (as many dice as you wish/are capable of )
  3+: Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 1 person
  6+: Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 3 person
  9+: Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 6 person
 12+:Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 10 person
 15+:Enough food (sustaining gruel) for 25 person

If you use more than 1 die than tzeentch curse strikes and the gruel is mildly toxic and the spoon is depleted for 24 hours. if you use 1 die and it rolls a 1 its just depleted for 24 hours




Having cleaned out the chambers you leave the warrens. The cloying warrens giving way again to the sun light as you meet outside a squad of some 8 heavily armed and armoured templars of Pharasma. The spiral of the Goddess of Eternal Sleep proud on their surcoats and worked into the blades of the heavy halberds. the leading guard, one unknown to you nods and looks at the rescued people and the heavy bag Long Knife is carrying. *"So... you survived then? What was down there? Any evidence of necromancy or grave craft?"*

----------


## wilphe

*One dead necromancer named Mortimer who was the apprentice disturbing the dead in the Cathedral grounds, a half-dozen or more Derro but I think we got them all, some blood drinking birds who were sated and we left alone, a variety of undead monstrosities, several violated and desecrated bodies and a library where I am sure most of the titles are not on the approved reading list at the Acadamae.

The apprentice's mistress and her master Rolth were not at home.* 

Winifred will give them the layout and the traps as best she can and looks at her companions

*We should guide these fine fellows or report back?*

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth had been helping the two men they had found, especially the one who he hadn't been able to revive.
"These people were in pits down there," he said to the guards, "they need medical attention fast."

----------


## rax

"It is as my companions have recounted," Cassian backs them up. "There were two rooms which we didn't explore thoroughly, but they may contain more necromantic foulness. One held some kind of sinkhole and stank to the high heavens, the other was barred from the outside, as if the denizens inhabiting this place wanted to prevent something from getting out."

"I will be happy to show you the way if you wish to make sure that the barrow contains no further threats," he adds.

----------


## Haval

'I'd be happy to go back in. If you really want to clean the place out it'll help to have someone capable of seeing any more of those traps before they hurt someone.'

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks at Tiadora and the Templars,* The derros' weapons and effects could perhaps be split in three to enable these unfortunates to rebuild their lives? In the case of the two men after they have recovered?

As for you, Tiadora, did you have any plans or are you now at a loose end? What do you do?*

----------


## DrK

The cluster of guards looks at the strange and motley collection of heroes and nods. *"We'll set guards Master Cassian and consult with the Bishop about what to do next if you please Master Cassian. He will want to speak with you, but you have some business to be about?"* the guards asks glancing at the Shon-Qua clansman. Looking back at the cavern and the injured men he motions to his men and three of them advance and help the injured men. *"We'll take the injured prisoners back to the church to be looked after and mount a watch if this necromancer returns. THe men here have sharp eyes and large crossbows to ward these types away."*

Tiadora nods, and reaches out to grasp Cassian's arm and hand. Holding his hand she leans in to hug Cassian, lips brushing his cheek. "My thanks, by all the gods I owe you my life as it would have been a most unpleasant end. Come and find me tomorrow we can speak more. But a meal, healing and some sleep at the temple would be most welcome." 

---

Heading back across the city with Long-Knife the City seems to be settling down a little. THe docks seem to have gone back to work. Tax collecters with long staves of office and teamsters bearing heavy crates all crawling like ants over the docked ships as they try and catch up with what they had left undone during the riots. Wandering around the words on the street are that a culprit has been found, a young artist who had been painting the King is the assassin! A city wide search beginning.   Even the Hell Knights and the Acadamae are back open now, the heavily armoured black clad Hell Knights on the walls and the bloodstains from those who assailed the keep on the square around being cleaned away. The magical aura surrounding the school has also been lowered and the doors (although guarded) stand open once more. 

Reaching the Shoanti neighbourhood, the Shon-Qua come forth and stare at you as you walk down. Many seeing what Long Knife carries and bowing respectfully, a few offering nods of respect to you all as news of who you are and that you have done as promised. A shop front trader stands forward offering you small shots of potent fermented cactus and toasts your health as the liquid burns in your throats. Its clear that you have done much here to quell the rising tension between the Shoanti and the other Korvosan residents, 

Reaching the gardens and the tents of Thousand Bones the elders bid you enter the tent into the shrouds of smoke. Thousand Bones listens intently to Long Knife and holds the wrapped bits of body dearly. He leans forward, his voice gravelly and low. "You have served well the Shon Qua, you are friends to the tribes and are as blood brothers. Tell us of what you found?"

_Well done team. Another sub-quest completed and 200 XP gained_

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will take the drink gladly and sit with Thousand Bones, *Your intelligence was accurate, a most foul place of undead abominations.

They appear to have been in league with some creatures, they are called the Derro in our tongue I know not what they are called in yours.

We were able to rescue some prisoners before they were killed or worse but were only able to kill the most junior of necromancers, Mortimer, his mistress and the leader, a man known as Rolth, were not there*

----------


## rax

*At the Barrow*
"Oh, well, of course," Cassian replies, surprised at Tiadora's sudden closeness. "We did no more than duty required, I assure you."

As Tiadora and the men leave with the templars, a dark thought enters Cassian's mind, and he hurriedly checks to see that his purse is still in its proper place. 

*In the tent of Thousand Bones*
Cassian nods in agreement with Winifred's account. "It was no small operation - it was clear that the necromancers had been there for some time and likely intended to stay. There was a bedroom and even a library! It seem unlikely to me that they were acting wholly on their own - they must at least have the aid of various ruffians in procuring victims for their experiments and to provide other supplies. We searched the place to see if there were any clues as to who the necromancers might be working with, but were unable to find any clear leads."

----------


## Haval

Andrei will take the drink gratefully. He'll respond to Cassian, 'There is every chance the Magisters at the Academae might have a better idea of what to do about Rolth. They did ask me to keep my distance from all that, but since it worked out I can't see they'll have that much of a problem with it.'

----------


## DrK

Cassian (still with belt pouch attached and full) and the others nod to the aged shaman. Thousand Bones looks at them all, *"If you wish it, its late in the day you could tale shelter in the tents of the Shon-Qua if you so wish it?"* He gestures and some roast dried meats and lightly spiced flat breads are brought out. *"Your City, the city of our pale cousins will be violent and chaotic tonight. The spirits will rise and run wild with vengeance and the knife will find flesh"* 

He gestures to one of the others and a small leaflet is pulled out,  declaration that the _Vile artist and assassin Trinia Sabor has been caught and will face final justice by order of the Queen this night in the grand square_. Thousand Bones shakes his head, *"We have spoken with the spirits. she is not a killer, this ruse will slate blood of crowd."*

----------


## Haval

'Stands to reason. It would be easier to put the whole matter to bed if they can find someone to blame the murder on. I wonder if this woman did anything to attract the Queen's attention or if she's just a convenient scapegoat?' To Thousand Bones, 'Would the spirits happen to know the true murderer?'

----------


## wilphe

*I understand the temptation to find a culprit for the crowd.

However that means that not just an innocent is killed, but that the true culprit will never be found. 

I think we should bring this to the attention of the Marshall*

----------


## rax

"A _vile_ artist?" Cassian chuckles darkly. "Perhaps her work is so atrocious that she offended some patron of hers? Does anyone know what manner of art she creates and for whom?"

----------


## wilphe

*Her last commission was to paint the late King's portrait - hence why she had access to him*

----------


## Haval

'Shocking art hardly justifies execution, but if she was the sort of person who shouldn't have been let near the King I wonder who allowed it.'


*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


What does Andrei know about Trinia Sabor and her art
Common Knowledge (Korvosa)
vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*38*]

----------


## rax

"Oh, is that so? I am impressed at the depths of your knowledge of royal affairs," Cassian answers Winifred. 

"Though I fail to see why an artist would murder her patron unless she was never there to paint His Majesty in the first place. In which case it is as Andrei says - what fool allowed her near His Majesty? It all seems quite far-fetched to me, so I see no reason to disbelieve your spirits, sir," he says to Thousand Bones.

----------


## DrK

You had heard of Trinia Sabor, a popular and moderately talented young lady, some said of Chelish descent, but one that had been painting the King. the portrait a gift from the now noble and _beloved_ Queen Illeosia. SHe had been painting the portrait for several weeks and its unveiling was to be accompanied by a large festival at the Grand Palace. Now thought it appeared that Queen Illeosia was tapping into the highly unlikley rumours about a tryst between the King and the young Trinia and was using her as a convenient scapegoat. Andrei had in fact seen her once when she had been visiting the Acadamae once and if his memory was well served she owned a small town house in the Shingles. 

As you speak Thousand Bones shakes his heads. *"The spirtits cannot see who killed the pale skin's king. There is darkness growing in the city, a sickness comes, a sickness of the flesh and the soul."* He nods to the other elders who all nod in unison, one shaking a deer's shoulder bone in the flames and gazing at the pattern of cracks in the bone. *"The Shoanti, or at least most of us who hold to the old ways will be leaving the city soon. You have returned Gaekhan's body, his bones will honoured and then we shall retreat to the Storval plateau and the old Lands. We will seek our old places to avoid this wave of evil that comes."* As he speaks there is a crackle and the bone suddenly cracks in flames. 

Thousand bones nods at Winifred, *"The Marshall Kroft is a friend to the Shon-Qua. She has honour. When the city goes mad seek to keep her safe."*

----------


## rax

"Whatever the truth of what's going on, it ill behooves a cataphract of Taldor to allow an innocent to be punished for a crime she didn't commit," Caspian says. "I agree that we should speak to the Marshall, though we have precious little in the way of evidence to back our claim. With all due respect to the spirits, I don't believe their judgement will suffice to exonerate Miss Sabor."

----------


## wilphe

*No, but we may get a stay of execution or the like.

We should make haste, if you would like to remain with us Long Knife we would be glad to have you.

Until we meet again Thousand Bones*

----------


## Haval

Andrei takes Thousand Bones warning seriously, 'Given the way things have been over the last few days I'd hate to see what an escalation looks like. Why do I feel like we'd be better off outside the city for a while.' On Trinia Sabor, 'I'd certainly be curious to see what their evidence is.'

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth has kept quiet, letting the others do most of the talking.

"Not to mention the chaos in the city should the marshall be killed," he said, "we best stay here tonight and then go and see the marshal tomorrow.  We can brief her fully on what we have found and maybe she knows more about what's going on."

----------


## wilphe

*If she is innocent and to be killed tonight we cannot wait until tomorrow*

----------


## rax

"Everyone's in a hurry it seems," Cassian notes drily. "The declaration did say that Miss Sabor was to be executed tonight, so Miss Winifred is right. If we're to do anything, we'd best do it now."

----------


## DrK

Thousand Bones nods his head, *"We will leave you to choose what you do. But you will be welcome on the Plateau should you come. Merely present a hunter with this token of kin ship"* he adds, as one of the elders with a low bow offers you a long strap emblazoned with a range of strange festishes and pictorgraphs. *"This will mark you as a friend of the Shon-Qua, no other clan shall challenge our primacy."*

If you move to leave he also nods to one of the other elders and they head into the back and pull out cloth wrapped package that when it opens contains a strange looking battle axe with a long wooden handle and a head of sharpened metoric iron. A few runes emblazoned upon it. *"Take this, a relic from our clan as thanks for Gaehkan's soul spirits."*

_
Meteroic stone axe (GC Hand weapon, +5% WS, SLOW, counts as magic, against "outsiders" "undead" or "aberrations" gains SB+2 damage)
_

_Are you guys heading back to see Marshall Kroft_

----------


## rax

"You honour us with these gifts, sir. We shall use them with all the care and respect they deserve," Cassian thanks Thousand Bones.

"Shall we make haste to the Marshall then?" he asks the others.


*OOC:* I pretty much assume we're going, but don't want to pressure anyone if they feel differently.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred bows deeply to the elders

*Let us make haste to the Marshall*

----------


## Haval

To Thousand Bones, 'Thankyou. Let's hope we don't need to take you up on that offer.' To the others, 'Let's at least see what the Marshall says.'

----------


## rax

"Then let's be off!" Cassian answers. 

Rising to his feet he leads the rest of the group from Thousand Bones' tent and out into the streets of Korvosa...


*OOC:* Stopping there in case we're about to be sidetracked on our way to the Citadel... :Small Big Grin:

----------


## DrK

Taking your leave from the tents Long Knife embraces each of you as a blood brother before before you head back into the city streets where the bustling streets of Korvosa are abuzz with the news of the execution tonight and the plots about this hapless artist and her regicide. THe city seems to be calming from the ascension of the Queen. As you head back to Castle where the guards are barracked by the harbour Cressida waves you over. The marshall offers a brisk greeting before ushering you into her war room.

"Well done. I heard from the Pharasman Temple you cleared out some dark wizards from under the crypts. So my thanks for that. We owe you a  debt. But there is no time to rest on your laurels. I'm worried about this execution tonight. My guards have not been involved, it has been handled by Sabrina and the Grey Maidens, her majesty's private guards. Vencarlo knows this Trinia and while the king lusted after the lass, she is quite pretty, they never did anything unseemly and she wouldn't have the wits to kill the king, no the abilty. "   She pauses and takes a shot of something that smells strong from her flask and you can see signs of stress on her face. 

"Sabrina's main point of evidence is the eyewitness testimony from a guard in the castle, but one that accidentally fell from a tower and died the next day. This doesn't ring true and I would know who killed King Eodred, it is too important for the truth not to be known. I need you to head to her flat, its a wee place in the Midlands"  and she hands you a scrap of paper with the exact address "Go there and see what you can find. But quickly! I beg of you."

----------


## wilphe

*Yes Maam* Winifred does not waste words, *Is it secured and under guard?*

----------


## Haval

'The death of this guard is awfully convenient. How do we know someone didn't help him along?'

----------


## rax

"It would seem Marshall Kroft believes this to be clear possibility, isn't that so, Marshall?" Cassian answers Andrei. "Though one might also argue that if the eyewitness is dead, then there is no longer any eyewitness testimony to be had - only hearsay. Marshall, do you believe that the arbiters will convict Miss Sabor based only on the word of a dead man?"

----------


## farothel

"As I'm new to the city," Ciraneoth said, "I'm not familiar with all the particularities, but a king always has enemies.  Who are the main ones that want him dead?"

----------


## wilphe

*That's a question one should be careful about asking.

Such people are almost invariably likely to consider speculation as accusation and react accordingly, especially if it is true*

----------


## Haval

Andrei nods in agreement. 'And the trouble is there are likely to be a decent number of people who benefit from a King being removed if they stand to benefit under the successor.'

----------


## DrK

Kroft looks at you all as you ask the questions, Yes, the legate of the court has decreed that as the guard gave his account in front of multiple reliable witnesses it can stand. He is death the next day a tragic accident Its clear from her tone she thinks this as unlikely as you do.

The young artist will not have a trial, it is a circus for the mob to cement Ileosas rule. Kroft pauses and takes a sip from her hip flask. I have served Korvosa most of my life. Some as an adventurer but always keeping her safe and then in the guard. I would, and likely will, die for this city. she pauses again before whispering I believe the Queen may have a hand in this. She can further the power of Cheliax, she despised Eodred and now she is the sole ruler. Already the guard has been sidelined in favour of her Iron Maidens and the sable company are to be sent on deep patrol of the plateau if you can find evidence of the artist that will help me and possibly some others loyal to the city understand what has come to pass.

----------


## rax

"If an innocent maiden is in peril, I am honour-bound to stand by her, Marshall. And the traitors of Cheliax shall have no purchase on this city if I can do anything to prevent it, no matter that they may be invited by Her Majesty herself!" Cassian declares.

"Let us be off then, eh?" he asks the others.

----------


## Haval

'Let's try and avoid anyone dying for the city if we can help it shall we.' Andrei mutters in response to the Marshal's comment. 'I really hope you're wrong about the Queen Marshal. I can't see it being easy to remove her.'

He'll follow Cassian out.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred follows them out, wordlessly

----------


## DrK

As you go to leave Kroft reaches out to grab Cassian lightly on the shoulder. The young noble can see her eyes are bleary and smell the hint of brandy upon her breath. "Please, obviously, keep my worries and suspicion to yourself."  she whispers before waving you to go onwards. 

---

A few guards wave at you as you depart the high walls of Citadel Volshyenek. Plunging back into the bustling city of Korvosa you know its a short walk north through the west dock into the sprawling and packed midlands district. Some 50 minutes later you stand on a narrow street in the Midland district looking at a long line of heavy tenements with the upper floors overgrowing the lower floor creating almost a tunnel that lies heavily shadowed, an effect made worse by the myriad ropes bearing banners and clothing that hang between upper floors. The building that is where the hapless Trinia lived is in the centre of a block of ~6 dwellings. Her building clearly belonging to to her and shared with a cobbler who's shop fills the ground floor and a narrow door opens upwards to Trinia's flat. 

Approaching down the street in the packed streets and weaving around carts and  milling gossips and livestock being shepherded towards the docks its Cieranoth who spies the shadowy form of a grey-plate armored form, a Grey Maiden - standing by the doorway of the flat. The Queen's follower seems to be guarding the entrance to Trinia's flat and watching the crowd.

----------


## farothel

"Be careful," Ciraneoth said to the others, "there's a grey maiden guard at the door we need."
He wasn't sure what to do now.  Fighting their way in seemed to be a bit of an overreaction, but he wasn't the best sweet talker.  And while they were asked by the marshall, they didn't have any documentation to pronounce that fact, not as far as he knew.  At least not any those grey maidens would accept.

----------


## rax

"Of course, Marshall," Cassian whispers back. "And...you should try and get some rest. If your suspicions are correct, Korvosa will have need of quick and clear-headed thinking," he adds.

---

"Perhaps there is another way, or perhaps yonder maiden could be persuaded that one of us has legitimate business inside? Perhaps Miss Winifred could pose as a relative or an irate creditor, come to retrieve something of hers from the flat now that the 'foul traitor' is due to receive her rightful punishment?"

----------


## wilphe

*Angry creditor sounds fine to me, just get ready to drop her quietly if need be.* she looks meaningfully at Andrei

----------


## farothel

"I'll keep long range overwatch," Ciraneoth said, "I see quite well and I'm better with a bow than with a sword."
He would try to find a spot where he could see the action but where he was protected and couldn't be easily seen in return.

----------


## Haval

> *Angry creditor sounds fine to me, just get ready to drop her quietly if need be.* she looks meaningfully at Andrei


'Unfortunately it's not exactly an exact science, but I'd like to think she won't try to murder a member of the public just for irritating her.' Andrei will accompany Winnifred.

----------


## DrK

As Winifred approaches the grey maiden turns her head, the form fitting feminine full plate sturdy and solid and covered helm disturbing with its smooth featureless mask save for the two eyeholes. The maiden lets a hand rest on the hold of the sword, a crimson tassel hanging from the engraved end of the handle with a stylised 22 on it. 

Move along citizens. The show will be in the main square. Nothing to see here.  she rasps in a cold indifferent voice

----------


## wilphe

*I'm not interested in the effing show, I'm here to get what that bitch owes me*

----------


## Haval

> Nothing to see here.  she rasps in a cold indifferent voice


'And if there's nothing to see here frankly what's the harm in letting us inside?'

----------


## rax

Cassian hangs back a bit and keeps quiet, not wanting to draw the Grey Maiden's attention. 

*OOC:* Cassian figures that getting in trouble with the Queen's personal guard is the same as getting in trouble with the Queen herself, and he doesn't want to see his family dragged into any conflict with Her Maj.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth kept an eye out on the scene, but also looked around for other potential trouble, while trying to stay hidden.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*4*] vs 54 (64 if visual)
concealment: (1d100)[*63*] vs 56

----------


## DrK

The guards metal face plate turns towards Andrei and Winifred, the Grey Maiden not really seeing Cieranoth and Cassian. She takes a stance, a wee bit more hostile than previously as she rasps Move on citizen. The house is part of the evidence against the Kings assassin. If you have any issues with the accused speak with the Royal Accuser at the Castle.

----------


## wilphe

*God damnit I'm just trying to make a living here, 65 crowns that bitch owes me* she gesticulates in a heartfelt manner, turning her back on the guard then sighs and turns back to her, drawing her attention away from the others, *What evidence do you need anyway? She's already been found guilty and will be dead soon anyway.*

She breathes deeply, *Look, you have your job, I have mine. I'll give you 4 crowns now to look the other way whilst we go in and another 2.5 on the way out if we find anything*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*76*] Gossip 54 to get her to spill anything

(1d100)[*77*] Fel 44

----------


## Haval

Andrei will discreetly channel just in case but will add. 'I was told that the Royal Accuser had already given their authorisation. I take it no one bothered to pass that along?'

*Spoiler*
Show


Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunment) (+10 derro necklace)
(1d100)[*69*]

Charm to calm things down
vs. Fel 50
(1d100)[*3*]

----------


## rax

Cassian stays with Ciraneoth, keeping quiet and hoping that Andrei and Winifred can manage the situation.

----------


## DrK

Winifred's pleas fall upon deaf ears as the guard is unmoved as her metal face plates is emotionless. Andrei then steps forward, his calm measured tone having more of an effect as the guard twitches slightly at the mention of the Royal Accuser. "The accuser sent you." she asks, glancing at the party, "Or some of you?". Pausing she then steps aside and nods to the door, "Don't take long" she then adds. 

Trinia's flat is on the third floor of the rotting tenement, the stairs are rickety and the stench of stale urine, rotting wood and food fills the hallway. At the top of the stairs under the eaves you reach the shattered door of the flat. The one room flat beyond is in a mess. The small painters studio comprises a tiny bedroom and a larger living space, although the latter is filled with splattered paint, broken easels and canvases and the wreckage of a chair and tables. The dirty bubbled glass of the window looks out over the city towards the southwest, the black slopes and pyramidal structure of Castle Korvosa dominating the skyline. 

Looking around the wreckage of the flat and the ripped open matress and bedsheets you aren't even sure of where to begin!

----------


## wilphe

Winifred will start by searching the places that the sort of people who live in garrets would secure stuff, but those who live somewhere more comfortable and only visit these places to smash them up would never think.


First stop is to check the eaves and the roofing for anything, because it is easy to slip something behind a tile

Next stop will be the stove and fireplace (if present) because nobody who lives here can afford to ever light them anyway


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*69*]41

----------


## rax

"I realize now that I have no idea what to look for," Cassian observes drily as he looks around the smahed up flat. "But it seems to me that someone else had the same idea as the Marshall..."

He wanders about the place, trying not to bump into the others, and tries to look in places that appear not to have been searched already.

*OOC*
Search test (1d100)[*8*] vs. Int 41

----------


## farothel

While Waiting, Ciraneoth looks at the house, trying to guess the dimensions of the place.  As soon as they are let in, he joins the group.  He's still not sure why humans wanted to live like this, but it's not important at the moment.  First he lets his sight just wander around the room, trying to see something that's obviously out of order besides all the trash, or something that calls to him.  Then he looks to see if the inside dimensions of the flat are consistent with the outside dimensions of the house, to see if he has to look for secret closets or anything.  And then he searches for some anyway, also checking things like the floorboards to see if any are loose for instance.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


perception: (1d100)[*100*] vs 54 (vs 64 if excellent vision applies)
search: (1d100)[*73*] vs 54

----------


## Haval

To Cassian, 'Funny that. If the case is already supposed to be decided why bother turning over her room.'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Search vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*89*]

----------


## farothel

"To see by who she was instructed to kill," Ciraneoth said, "Or just looters who arrived before those grey maidens set up a check point, that's also possible."

----------


## Haval

'For a stitch up? Why bother? Although if that's true I suppose not everyone has to be in on it.'

'Given the way things have been lately, looters I can believe.'

----------


## wilphe

*Or to destroy any evidence that might be here*

----------


## rax

"Evidence of what? What evidence could prove Miss Sabor's innocence if a witness claimed to have seen her do the deed?" Cassian asks.

----------


## farothel

"Witnesses can be produced," Ciraneoth said, "or told what to say and then eliminated.  Or even misremember.  So there could be any type of evidence or even none, but they just wanted to be sure.  Anyway, we best look around for anything they might have missed."

He continued looking around, but he wasn't sure what to look for.

----------


## DrK

In the chaos its almost chance that lets Cassian find something. A frustrated slam of a fist onto the desk and with a thunk the hidden drawer under the desk slides open! Inside the thin compartment is a small well thumbed leather book bound with pale pink ribbon 

A cursory glance reveals that the book is Tiadoras diary. A diary of her comings and goings, her painting appointments and many a loose sketch of all manner of creatures. Flicking towards the end of the diary more and more of the sketches seem to be of Eodred. Many show the king doing tye ordinary, laughing with a goblet of wine, writing on official looking scrolls or gazing out over the city spires. But in all of them it seems to the keen eyed he is looking thinner, greyer and in the last few with strange sores or pocks of some kind and strange grey scaly patches 

Also Cassian is quick to realise is the last entry where she describes that on the night she was supposed to have killed the king she was in fact at Vencarlos sword school. A few sketches of duelling young men clearly the subject of her job that night

----------


## wilphe

*Let us get this to the Marshall with all haste*

----------


## rax

"Indeed, though I fear the diary will be dismissed in the face of the so-called eyewitness testimony. No doubt they will claim that the last entry has been added after the death of the King, and Vencarlo will be bought off or disposed of..." Cassian says glumly. "Though the earlier drawings seem to show that His Majesty was at least not a well man before he died."

----------


## wilphe

* Vencarlo is not so easily disposed of* Winifred grins, *perhaps we hire a messenger to request his urgent attendance upon the Marshall but do not tell him why*

----------


## farothel

"We can always ask some questions without revealing why or what," Ciraneoth said, "or at least, some of you can.  I'm not good in da subtle.  And we should ask the marshal if we can see the body of the king. 
 It's cheeky but that way we can check for poison and such."

----------


## rax

"My friend, I very much doubt the body of the King is available for perusal and - more importantly - how would you check it for poison? In fact, how is that you know about poisons in the first place, good sir?" Cassian asks with some surprise.

----------


## wilphe

*How about we get the **** out of here now we have what we came for?*

----------


## Haval

> * Vencarlo is not so easily disposed of* Winifred grins, *perhaps we hire a messenger to request his urgent attendance upon the Marshall but do not tell him why*


'Yes, I feel it would only be polite to warn him once we can do that in person.' Andrei will move to leave, 'I don't think we should push our luck.'

----------


## farothel

"Good idea," Ciraneoth said, "marshall first, then we'll see what she has to say.  Oh, take this with you as well."
He picked up something that looked a bit valuable and was still in one piece.
"You said you're here for what you were owed," he said, "this is it, and we can give it back once she's proven innocent."

----------


## wilphe

*Good thinking, let's go*

----------


## rax

Cassian shrugged. "Of course we shall return to the Marshall, but profanity is not required," he admonished Winifred.

*OOC:* Cassian is ready to go.

----------


## DrK

With a tinny looking cheap necklace of hack silver and polished glass clasped in hand and the diary hidden in a pocket you all troop back downstairs, the Grey Maiden still standing there turns to look, the face mask still hiding her face behind it as you can all see people on the the street giving her a wide berth. SHe looks expectant, "Did you find the gold that was owed to you.." she asks suggestivly, a mailed hand outstretched as she clearly wants the money that you promised her on your way in.

----------


## wilphe

*Not enough, but a deal is a deal. Hate dealing with these broke ass artistic types* Winifred discreetly hands her the 6.5 crowns promised

----------


## Haval

Andrei will only roll his eyes at this display. It seemed it was barely worth him lying about why they wanted to get in. You couldn't trust anybody.

----------


## farothel

Farothel kept silent and after a last look at the grey maiden to appraise her qualities as a fighter and to appraise the equipment she was using, he followed the rest of the group towards the marshall.

----------


## DrK

Cieranoth is impressed by the quality of the armour, the heavy plate clearly made of high quality Chelaxian steel and covering her head to foot, a gilt longsword at her waist looks equally well made and he notes the grip is well worn suggesting that she is well practiced with it. Although further assessment of her appearance is hampered by the  all encompassing steel. Handing over the crowns he nods and turns back to watching the street without a word as you all vanish into throng on the street.

Walking back to the guard barracks there is a buzz in the streets, a hunger for the show later tonight and many of the people in the streets seem to be heading towards Castle Korvosa, drinks and food in their hands intending to wait and get a "good seat" with a good view of the execution. As you appear back into the courtyard you are greeted by a double line of the blue tabarded Port guard trotting out. Some give friendly nods, others confused looks at you entering unopposed but all carry heavy staves and are clearly heading out to mange the crowd.

In the courtyard you see Marshall Kroft striding about, this time in a heavy steel breastplate with her sword at her waist. She looks around in surprise, "Oh.. you are back. And so quickly" Motioning to the side she drops into a whisper, Winifred and Cieranoth faintly smelling rum on her breath. "Did you find anything or was it a fools errand?"

----------


## wilphe

*Only her diary. It gives her the alibi that she was sketching at Vencarlo's on the night the king was murdered.

I hope he doesn't fall off a tower before he can corroborate this*

----------


## rax

"The entry in the diary does seem to suggest that Miss Sabor cannot have been the murderer," Cassian agrees. "However, I fear that it will count for little unless Vencarlo is willing to come forward and testify that Miss Sabor was at his school. It would be all too easy for Her Majesty to suggest that the final entry was added by Miss Sabor or some ally of hers to provide an alibi."

"However, there is something else, as you will soon see, Marshall Kroft. The diary contains many sketches of King Eolred in the weeks before his death, and they show him looking considerably and progressively worse for wear as the day of his death approaches. I think it is clear that His Majesty was not a well man, which begs the question why anyone would see the need to murder him. I am no doctor, but I think he was dying already," Cassian adds.

----------


## Haval

'That's a point. Presumably the King had a regular doctor who can speak to his health before he died.'

----------


## farothel

"Maybe to cover up a poisoning," Farothel suggested, "if everybody is looking for a murderer, nobody is looking for a poisoner."

----------


## wilphe

*Could we perhaps dispense with the speculation and concentrate on saving this poor woman's life?*

----------


## rax

> "Maybe to cover up a poisoning," Farothel suggested, "if everybody is looking for a murderer, nobody is looking for a poisoner."


 "Also a possibility, though a distasteful and dishonourable one," Cassian agreed. 




> *Could we perhaps dispense with the speculation and concentrate on saving this poor woman's life?*


 "And that is what we are doing," Cassian replies. "When going into battle, a wise general will endeavour to have some inkling of what the enemy has planned before sounding the attack. By working through what may have happened, we will hopefully be able to present an unimpeachable case for her defence," Cassian replies.

----------


## farothel

"Do we know where this Vencarlo is at the moment," Ciraneoth asked, not sure where to find that man, "I think we should try to find him, get him to testify and protect him while he does this.  And maybe a secondary thing is to the find the king's physician and ask him some pointed questions."

----------


## rax

"I'm guessing he'd be at his school?" Cassian answered, looking to Marshall Kroft for confirmation.

----------


## wilphe

*Given that his testimony would seem somewhat crucial perhaps the Marshall could send some messengers to find him? With that people can speculate at their leisure, but I don't see any point in delaying finding him until people are done teasing every little detail.*

----------


## DrK

Kroft looks thoughtful for a moment and then speaks looking at Cassian and Winifred. That is very worrying. It seems to only confirm my fears. As for Vencarlo I suspect he will be at Castle Korvosa. The Queen is hosting a justice banquet with the nobility and guild leaders prior to the execution.

She sags and leans against the wall. Im not sure we can save this poor woman. Perhaps if you can get into the banquet or if something disrupts the execution. Or if we are simply too late and Trinia is as much a victim as his majesty.

Looking at Winifred she nods I have a few men at the palace. But it may be possible send a messenger to pass a message to Vencarlo.

----------


## farothel

"I'm not sure if that will work," Ciraneoth said, "just a message will probably make him go to ground to avoid the same fate.  I think we best try to talk to him directly.  Can we get into the palace."

----------


## DrK

The  Marshall pauses. You could try, but I have no power over the Castle Guards now her majesty has replaced the guard with the Grey Maidens and some of her families household guards.

She gestures at the barracks, If you grab some uniforms then you can try. Ill pen some orders for you to deliver to Sergeant Haneesh, she used to be the keeps commander of the guard but now guards the stables. A subtle slight from the Grey Maidens.

----------


## rax

"Marshall, is there any reason you can think of why Vencarlo wouldn't already have spoken up? The day of the King's death is known, surely he remembers if Miss Sabor was visiting his school at the time she's being accused of murdering His Majesty?" Cassian asks.

----------


## Haval

'A justice banquet? How pleasant.' Andrei comments sarcastically. 'I suppose if we want to push our luck I can see just how many guards I can put to sleep before someone takes offence.

----------


## DrK

> "Marshall, is there any reason you can think of why Vencarlo wouldn't already have spoken up? The day of the King's death is known, surely he remembers if Miss Sabor was visiting his school at the time she's being accused of murdering His Majesty?" Cassian asks.


The Captain looks at Cassian, "Fear I would expect. Fear that he may accidentally fall off a tower or cut his head off whilse shaving will have stayed his tongue." She smiles a little at the 4 of you, "Not all people have your sense of bravery." As sh waves over your shoulder at another patrol heading towards the city centre to maintain order around the grand Square she  asks, "Do you want the uniforms? Though if you wear please do not kill any of the Palace Guards, we do not need civil war between Palace and City Guards to add to my beloved Korvosa's woes."

----------


## farothel

"It might be the best way in," Ciraneoth said to the others, "guards are often considered part of the furniture by those in power, so we can move around without too much problems.  And don't worry, I don't want to kill anybody if I can help it.  I will, however, defend myself if needed."

----------


## wilphe

*As you wish, I don't however expect this to be solved without some blood being shed.

I suggest we ask for Vencarlo himself rather than her Majesty as that will be an easier in.

However who does have the authority to stop the execution?*

----------


## rax

"I cannot think of anything else to do inside the castle than to seek out Vencarlo and try to convince him to speak out on Miss Sabor's behalf. Perhaps help him leave the castle on some pretense if he feels he's being pressured to be there. Even dressed as members of the City Guard we will hardly have the authority to take custody of Miss Sabor or in any way interfere with the course of the trial," Cassian says.

----------


## DrK

At Winifred's question the marshall shakes her head. "At this point in time I suspect only the Queen herself and she seems to be fixed on the execution to slake the masses". The marshall offers you good luck finding Vencarlo as you hurry off to get changed. Then, shortly later, in some smart blue jackets of the Korvosan City Guard you are all able to head out of the barracks by the shore and start hurrying through the throng towards the imposing Castle Korvosa that sits like a squat pyramid in the heart of the City

THe plaza by the foot of the ziggurat is packed, stands lining 2 sides of it where the weel to do have been able buy seats for a good view and a finer royal box built at the foot of the stairs leading up to the Castle Gates where a thin line of blue coated guards (supported by a quartet of fierce looking Grey Maidens in their faceless full face helms and gleaming plate mail) keep the riff raff away from the cushioned seats and circulating servants serving soft shell crab and small meat fritters to the nobles assesmbled and dressed in silken finery. The contrast with the rag dressed rabble on the far side of the square very apparent and highlighting the rot within Korvosa between the nobility and the masses. In the heart of the square is a large wooden platform atop which is a single ominous gibbet of dark stained red wood with a long noose of rope hanging down from it. 

Its slow going as you try and push your way through the crowds, the massess of dockworkers, fishwives, stall holders and youths blocking and jostling you heavily...

_OOC
Please justify any type of skill check you think would be helpful in getting you through the crowds.

_

----------


## rax

*OOC:* I assume the play here is to locate Vencarlo and get him somewhere where we can talk without being disturbed. Since he's been invited by the Queen, I assume he'll be found in or near the royal box.

For getting through the crowd, I suspect Dodge Blow or a straight Ag test to weave through the crowd is what Cassian would go for.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth will shout "City watch, let us through," as well as using his natural agility to get through the crowds and where needed, his strength.  While he will try not to harm anybody, a few bruises can't be avoided and are not much compared to a wrong execution.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


agility: (1d100)[*39*] vs 56

In the Paths of the Damned book 2, chases in Altdorf are done by opposed agility rolls, so I guess the same applies here.  Depending on the crowds (and how much you mind people being pushed aside) a strength roll can also I guess

----------


## wilphe

Winifred hangs back with Andrei to make sure he does not get separated as Cassian and Ciraneoth push through the cloud, using her intuition to read the crowd and natural agility to take any opportunities that arise

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*67*] WP 46 Sixth Sense

(1d100)[*75*] AG 47 w/Dodge Blow

----------


## Haval

Andrei has lived in the city for long enough to be very experienced at getting through crowds quickly. The trick was always to avoid treading on anyone's feet or spilling their beer.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Charm vs. Fel 50
(1d100)[*26*]

----------


## rax

Cassian follows behind Ciraneoth, somewhat doubtful of calling attention to their presence in such a loud manner, but hopefully it wouldn't attract the _wrong_ sort of attention.

*OOC:* Also, forgot to roll the Ag test...

(1d100)[*4*] vs. Ag 44

----------


## DrK

Through a combination of authority and agility Cieranoth and Cassian move through the crowd with ease, leaving Winifred and Andrei trailing as they are buffeted by the crowd and held up by a swirl of people pouring out of a pub into the square. As Cassian and Cieranoth reach the small collection of markers and ropes around the noble's stands and "picnic area" one of the blue cloaked guards moves to intercept you both. A silver crown on his shoulder lapel marks him as a Senior Guardsman and he narrows his eyes. *"Hmm, I don't recognise you fellows. What are you doing here? There was to be no more guards assigned here?" * 

----

A few 10's of feet back Winifred feels a heavy thud on her back as what appears to be a large piece of horse dung slams into her. She whirls around and spies across the crowd a trio of burly men with the calloused fists and tattoos of dock workers pointing at her and Andrei, one of them shouting "Filthy scum, oppress us anymore and we'll see you dead you filthy pigs"

----------


## wilphe

*Oink. Oink.

Now relax and enjoy the show and let us get on with our job*

----------


## farothel

"We're just passing through on our way to the palace," Ciraneoth said, taking a short break to let the others catch up, "the marshal gave us these uniforms.  We're from the reserves."
Which was technically the truth, but certainly not the whole truth or nothing but the truth.

----------


## Haval

> "Filthy scum, oppress us anymore and we'll see you dead you filthy pigs"


_And now you've picked up **** to make your point. Good one._ Andrei will watch the men closely in case they decided to escalate or throw dung at him specifically.

----------


## rax

"Yes indeed," Cassian adds his support to Ciraneoth's statement. "We've been tasked with delivering orders to Sergeant Haneesh. Is she at the stables or somewhere around here helping keep order?"

*OOC:* The Marshall suggested she could write orders for us to deliver as cover. I'm assuming we went with that, even though I don't think we explicitly said yes.

----------


## DrK

*In the Crowd*

In the crowd emboldened by the sarcastic response from Andrei and Winifred the heavy set man advances towards them both, meaty hands closed into fists as he is supported by 2 more heavy set thugs, one holding a thick truncheon/club, the other cracking his knuckles. A partial circle of locals forming around you as they can sense the trouble with a mixture of excitment and worry. *"What did you say you scum..."* the man snarls as he seeks to intimidate Andrei

_OOC
Using intimidate on Andrei (1d100)[45] TN 34 opposed roll by Andrei's WP
Feel free to use violence, magic or words to escalate or de-escalate as you wish
_

*The Noble's Stand*

The guard looks at both of you (Cieranoth and Cassian) for a second until Cassian mentions the Sergeant and just passing through. She then nods and steps aside, *"if you head up the ramp the stables are to the right of the Courtyard. Haneesh should be in there, she's got her hands full with all the nobles arriving and all their destriers to get stabled. If the Marshall trusts you, no reason for me to question why."* She adds the last with a harsher glance at Cieranoth's pointed ears and you realise that like many in the city she is probably a little bigoted against the elven folk from the history of trouble between Varisia and the Elves of Kyonin. 

Looking around the stands you cannot immediately see Vencarlo anywhere so he must be in the Castle or eslewhere. Although you can hear the sounds of trouble from the crowd and if you look back can see Winifred and Andrei standing in a loose circle with a trio of tough looking dockworkers confronting them some 20-30 yards away through the thickening crowd.

----------


## wilphe

*What's brown and sounds like a bell?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(1d100)[*45*] Blather 44

----------


## Haval

Andrei is a little put out by the mob's attention but is at least able to respond. 'Just worried about your health. You wouldn't want to catch anything.' He'll speak quietly to the man who had spoken, 'But I'll let you into a little secret. Do you really think they'd hire someone as scrawny as me to do this job? I stole this uniform this morning.'


*Spoiler*
Show


This reroll for the intimidate opposed roll wasn't supposed to be here. I think it either means a stalemate or DrK can choose to reroll

Really have to FP that
(1d100)[*83*]

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth was used to it by now, so he ignored the guard's racist jab.  Also he had seen something else, two of his companions in trouble.  As he knew that just barging in would make it only worse, he wasn't sure what do to.  He could easily pick off a few people with his bow, but starting a panic wasn't a good idea either.  He did make sure his bow was readily available though, just in case.
"Cassian," he said, "Andrei and Winifred didn't follow and they're there.  Do we charge in?"

----------


## rax

Cassian turns to the Senior Guardman and jerks his thumb over at where Winifred and Andrei are being accosted by the dockers. "Sir, our mates have big mouths, but it looks like there's some thugs over there who don't respect the authority of the City Guard. You willing to help us break up that scuffle before we deliver Sergeant Haneesh's orders?"

----------


## DrK

The Sergeant seeing the trouble signs and nods clicking their fingers to grab a couple of more of the brightly uniformed city guard. Even as Cassian, Cieranoth and the 3 more guards push their way back Andrei seems to frustrate the angry crowd before Winifred starts speaking and confuses them. Seconds later Cassian and the others arrive and with more guards arriving the crowd disperses back into the rest of the milling mob with only a few  backwards glances.

With the four of you rejoined the Sergeant waves you to the stands and nods. *"Aye, move on through."* Though as they say that there is a thunderous peal of trumpets from the gates at the top of the stone stairs climbing to the Castle Gates. The hush sweeps across the square and with a faint "boom" the gates swing open and some 40 Grey Maidens in their full plate, full masked helms and bright red cloaks stride out. A carried sedan chair born upon the backs of a dozen servants in their midst starts to descend down from the castle with a dozen or more figures in silks and finery also trailing in the throng. The Sergeant looks back at Cassian and shakes a head.. *"Too late now I reckon. They'll all be getting ready now. Look over there."*

Following the pointed hand you can see from a smaller side gate buried in the stone of the castle to be closer to street level a second party of Grey Maidens, smaller (maybe 6/7) and a few more troops with dark black uniforms from the Castle dungeons and cells leading a trio of hooded and cloaked figures shackled and chained. The crowd spy the two groups, cheers for the one with the sedan chain and the nobility and jeers for the prisoners who's progression through the crowd is marked by howls of hate and derision and lumps of food, mud and night soil hurled at them. Although you can see that they are careful to avoid the heavily armoured Grey Maidens

----------


## rax

"_Three_ for the gallows? I thought it was the murderess who was to hang today?" Cassian asks the sergeant in confusion.

----------


## Haval

'And what exactly are they supposed to have done to deserve that?'

----------


## DrK

The Sergeant shrugs, *"I'm not sure. The middle one.."* they point at the shortest of the three *"Is that artist the royal assassin. The other two must be some other prisoners, no doubt something to whet the crowds appetite."* The jeers and howling continue as the guards and jailors bring the condemned into the square and after a slow parade around the three prisoners are taken to the platform in the centre of the square and made to walk up the rickety wooden steps. One of the dark dressed guards from the castle dungeons reaches into his pocket and pulls out  the traditional executioner's mask and slips it over his had and from under a tarpaulin that was under the stage  another guard hands up a stout wooden headsman block and a glittering axe of shiny dark steel inscribed with a shiny silvery run. Trinia and the other two prisoners are lined atop the stage and you can all see the heavy iron shackles on their feet and the ropes around their wrists. 

Trinia as the hood is pulled down looks to be a terrified young woman, pale and thin, struggling in vain to hold back the tears that drip down her grime streaked face. The two men, hulking brutes with jug ears and noses that have been broken many times appear to be common criminals, one looking scared and terrified at the baying mob surrounding the wooden platform, the other sneering with contempt and spitting into the crowd even as rotten food hits and leaves smears on his ragged grey prison garb. The Sergeant, watching the crowd warily and the thin line of guards separating the mob from the stands looks nervous, but shakes their head. *"The axe for her I'd wager and the rope for the men. Keep an eye out this crowd has a dark edge to it"*

Atop the platform the dozen women of the Grey maidens arrive with a flourish of steel boots on stone and wood and flapping red cloaks. One of them you recognise, Sabine, the head of the Grey Maidens and Ileosea's bodyguard, The hard faced woman with her scarred face looks about the stands cowing any nearby nobles before nodding as the Queen steps out from the covered sedan chair and from the walls above a great peal of trumpets and bugles ring out to announce her presence and as the nobles bow the crowd slowly drop to a knee like a great wave, a strange hush falling over the grand square. Ileosa carries herself like a monarch as she emerges with poise and grace dressed in a gown of finest green silk that glitters with hundreds of jewels and pearls. Reaching the top oft he royal box she settles into the high thrown like chair, the plat clad woman surrounding her and shielding her from the rest of the nobles and wealthy merchants. Andrie is surprised that no-one from the acadamae is present, no court mage or advisor, just as none of the cities' high priests are in attendance. Scanning the crowd the party also realise that in the mass of nobles and guards and silks you cannot see Vencarlo.

----------


## wilphe

Winifred looks around nervously, they only have a limited amount of time left but it's not clear what they can do - or even if they can do anything. Possibly the stress of the last few days is catching up to her and her self-assurance is starting to crack

----------


## Haval

'I can't say I've ever attended one of these things before. Isn't there normally some sort of Priest in attendance?' Andrei asks with vague disgust. 'Would be shame for the Queen to upset anyone.'

To the others, 'Perhaps we should hope for divine intervention?'

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Just in case. Does this look like a normal execution or is there a chance that the Queen has overstepped her authority in doing this.
Common Lore (Korvosa) vs. Int 53
(1d100)[*20*]

----------


## rax

"Sir, an odd question perhaps, but have you met Vencarlo Orisini, the swordmaster? Have you seen him here at the castle today?" Cassian mutters to the Senior Guardsman. "I was told he would be in attendance, but with all the ruckus before I've not had time to look around for him. I have a personal message for him, to be delivered as soon as the Marshall's business is concluded."

----------


## DrK

Andrei looks around, he is aware the lack of priests and the lack of the wizards of the Acadamae is unusual to say the least, normally they jump at the chance to be near the seat of power casting their influence. But the Queen ordering the executions is not an overstep of her bounds, for decades Korvosa has been an absolute monarchy and the King (and now Queen's) authority is whatever their whims demand! Although the laws and the courts try and stop them becoming too egregious.

By Cassian the guard pauses, thinking, before nodding. *"Aye, Vencarlo was here earlier. He certainly passed through. Although I've not seem him since."* Any further conversation is drowned out by a sea of whispers and a hush of excitement. As you turn to look Queen Ileosia rises to her feet, a hand held out to demand silence and her strident high pitched girlish voice rings out across the packed square.

*My people. My beloved loyal people, the favoured of Korvosa, the greatest city in all of Varisia..."*  she pauses as the applause drowns out her briefly. *"We live in dangerous times. My beloved, your greatest King has fallen. Poisoned by a treacherous witch. The city has fallen into chaos whipped up by those who seek to usurp the Crown's rightful power."* She pauses and Andrei and Cassian both can glance at the empty seats where the high priests and church may be... *"These men..."*  she glances at the two men*"Formented rebellion. They tried to install a council of nobles instead of me after poor Eodred died. For that they deserve death."* 

The crowd fall silence, then start cheering widely. Its then that Winifred and Andrei notice the slightly cold atmosphere in the nobles stands and a few harsh looks. Its unusual though as the men look like common criminals, neither man looks like a man clever enough to forment rebellion. But neither look happy as they consider the noose or the axe. The consideration is short as the Queen orders one to each. The men struggle then, kicking, headbutting and jerking but the black clad dungeon guard are happy to manhandle both of them. One's head is wedged through the noose and the rope pulled taught to pull him onto his toes. The other's legs are kicked out from under him, his arms strapped to either side of the headsman's block and a few more savage kicks to his groin and legs to flatten him out. THe queen watches, a savage glint of glee in her eyes as she drops her hand. Seconds later there is the glint of sun on steel as the axe falls followed by the thunk of the head rolling and a metallic tang in the air as blood sprays out into the first few ranks of crowd who scream with pleasure. Watching Trinia pales further, dropping limply, only the support of the jailor holding her upright. As the crowd calms down following what you would assume would be the execution of two common criminals on trumped up charges she points at the poor young lady...

*Fellow Korvosans! You have suffered greatly these past few days. Homes have burned, family members have died, fortunes have been lost. I feel your suffering, for not only have I lost a beloved husband, but with each riot, each burning home, each act of anarchy, my heart bleeds a little more. This has been a trying time for us, yet the torment is at an end. Before you is the face of your anguish and pain. Do not be deceived by this murderers timid natureshe is a black-hearted assassin, a seductress and sinner, a viper amidst us all. I offer you all her death as a salve against the hatred and hurt you have suffered. Her death will not rebuild Korvosa, nor will it bring back the king, yet tomorrow will be a new dawna dawn over a city ready to rise from the edge of anarchy to become stronger than ever before!*

Trinia is dragged forward then, a faint pathetic whimper almost lost in the sea of excitement and blood lust from the crowd. As she is dragged forward she is held by the scruff of her back against the now blood soaked block. The men not even bothering to strap her in as she seems paralysed with the terror of the situation and the roar of he crowd that have started chanting the Queen's name over and over again. The queen raises a hand, the noise stopping...

*And so, without further delay, let us usher in this new dawn with justice! OFF WITH HER HEAD!* 

As the headsman hefts his axe, the already silent crowd freezes in anticipation. Yet just before he swings, the headsman gives a strange little grunt and staggers. His raised axe falters as he reaches with one hand to the small of his back and then brings it to his face, the fingers dripping with blood. An instant later, he cries out in pain and drops the axe as a dagger embeds itself in the back of his other hand. The axe sinks itself in the block inches from Trinias head, and the headsman doubles over in pain, revealing a second dagger thats already embedded in the small of his back. Trinia rises to her knees, glancing up at the executioner in shock as a scream echoes through the crowded courtyard: *By the gods! Its Blackjack!*

An instant later, a man dressed in a hooded cloak and leather armor springs onto the executioners block. He wields a rapier in one hand and a dagger in the other. Blackjack cuts the bonds on Trinias wrists and then throws the dagger down to pin the executioners left foot to the wood below. He quickly helps Trinia to her feet and then briefly turns to address the shocked crowd.



Yes indeed, my queen! Let us usher in justice, but let that be justice for Korvosa, not this shambles you petulantly call a monarchy! Long live Korvosa! Down with the Queen!  Blackjacks words spread like fire, causing the crowd to erupt into a frenzy of activity.....

----------


## rax

"Well, that was unexpected!" Cassian declares in a deadpan tone. "Any orders, Senior Guardsman?" he asks, putting a hand on the hilt of his sword but staying firmly rooted to the spot for now.

----------


## wilphe

_Well at least I don't have to do that_,  is Winifred's immediate thought

Followed by some immediate racing speculation that she decides to keep to herself for now and an attempt to evaluate Blackjack's height and build and voice, because that's all she has to go on - or maybe his technique for that matter

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d100)[*48*] Perception 41 (+10 audio)

----------


## Haval

Under cover of the uproar caused by Blackjack's intervention Andrei will look for an opportunity to help him out. Saving the artist by himself seemed like a terrible idea to Andrei but, since Blackjack was already attempting it, it wouldn't do any good for him to be overwealmed by guards or shot full of arrows.

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth never understood this human need for public executions and when this one got interupted, he was glad, although he wasn't sure what the crowd was going to do.  His hands close to his weapons, he turned to the senior sergeant.
"Who's Blackjack?"

----------


## rax

"A vigilante. A righter of wrongs that no one else will deal with or a public menace, depending on who you ask," Cassian answers Ciraneoth. "He was last seen five or six years ago. I think most thought him dead or retired."

----------


## DrK

THe guardsman turns to Cieranoth, a stunned look, shouted words just heard over the din, *"Dressed in black and fighting for the poor, Blackjack has stood up for the less fortunate in Korvosa since its inception... He's been fighting for the poor for 200 years. There are stretches that this legendary figure disappears for years, even decades at a time. Yet when the populace needs him, Blackjack is there to help..."* Anymore is lost in the chaos and the noise as the crowd starts baying for the blood of Tiadora, the downfall of the Queen or just vague howls of excitement and spoils for a fight. The guard looks to the stands, looks to crowd and then defaults to a *"Protect the queen, stop the crowd surging into the noble stands""*

The guard puts that into practice stepping back and whipping out a heavy cudgel and waving the other nearby guards to form a line between the crowd and the noble's enclosure. The nearby people backing away. On the stage the red cloaked Grey Maidens sweep around the queen, blades and shields appearing hands as they look dangerous, the Queen, standing still screeches pointing at Blackjack and the hapless girl *"Traitors... kill them!"* she screeches.

On top of the stage two of the guards move to flank Blackjack and Tiadora both drawing short blades, the executioner slowly rising to his feet pulling the dagger from his back. Blackjack pulls out a think bladed rapier, twirling it easily moving with the casual grace of a trained fencer, an agile one of middle height Winifred judges. Before with a shout he lunges forward to pierce one of the guards and with the other hand pushes the artist off the stage and shouts a great _""Loyal people of great Korvosa, clear a path"_ to which most respond but two large heavy set men don't and move to grab Tiadora

----------


## wilphe

Winifred sends an arrow towards Blackjack (well actually one of the heavy-set men in his way - but in all the confusion who is really keeping track?)

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Half Action - Ready
Half Action - Shoot
(1d100)[*78*] BS 41
(1d10)[*4*] +3

----------


## farothel

Ciraneoth follows Winifred's lead and also tries to shoot at the guys trying to keep them from escaping while pretending to shoot at this Blackjack character.

*Spoiler: OOC rolls*
Show


half action: take bow
half action: attack (1d100)[*75*] vs 61 for damage: (1d10+3)[*8*]

----------


## Haval

'Lovely woman.' Andrei mutters in response to the Queen's screeching. It might be better if someone who acted like that didn't have any actual power. He'll fling a magic dart at one of the heavy set men who was getting in Blackjack's way. He didn't want to out himself as a magic user here but there was no reason anyone was paying attention to him.

*Spoiler*
Show


Half Action - Channel
Half Action - Magic Dart

Channeling vs. Wp 51 (+10 aetheric attunment) (+10 derro necklace)
(1d100)[*45*]

Magic Dart 6+
(1d10)[*2*]

Any damage
(1d10+3)[*13*]

----------


## rax

"Those must be Blackjack's accomplices! We'll deal with them!" Cassian declares as the Senior Guardsman organizes the other guards into a line. 

Drawing his sword and buckler and advances quickly towards the two men. "Unhand the prisoner at once!" he calls out.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Half action:* Ready sword and buckler.
*Half action:* Move up to 8 yards to engage the two men next round.

----------


## DrK

In the chaos both Winifred and Cieranoths arms are jostled and the arrows fly wide, though both can pray to Deana the stray arrows dont hit someone else in the crowd! Andrei has the same issue with his lean frame being pushed around by the surging crowd; some looking for trouble others starting to panic with the violence; and the magical winds fail to coalesce. 

Cassian strides forward with his buckler and blade to the men bellowing at them. The nearest one grabs Tiadora tighter causing her to cry out in pain whilst the second just goes to push Cassian away.

_

Loyalist 1: grapple Tiadora
Loyalist 2: opposed WS with Cassian (1d100)[15] Vs Cassian (1d100)[47]
_

As the man tussles with Cassian his friend grabs Tiadora by the hair causing her to scream out, a guttural *Queenll pay a pretty crown fer you.* Behind him still by the stage Blackjack whirls his cape around dramatically and stabs one of the dungeon wardens twice in the chest before spying Tiadoras predicament. How masked eyes catch Cassian and the other three as he shouts out _if you love this city help us, dont let tyranny triumph._

----------


## rax

"I said - _unhand_ her," Cassian hisses at the man blocking his way. Without waiting for a response he moves to cut the man down where he stands.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

*Initiative:* (1d10+4)[*14*]
*Full action:* Swift attack (1d100)[*44*], (1d100)[*22*] vs. WS 52
Damage (1d10+4)[*12*], (1d10+4)[*5*]

Ulric's Fury if applicable
(1d100)[*36*], (1d100)[*72*]
(1d10)[*4*], (1d10)[*5*]

Pre-emptive Parry w/shield (1d100)[*49*] vs. 62 (WS 52, Defensive +10)

*Wounds remaining:* 13/13
*Fortune Points remaining:* 1/3

----------

